# PHXscuba's Club 33 Christmas



## PHXscuba

Edited Dec. 15 -- Club 33 Christmas TR starts on page 38

Edited on Nov. 6 -- I get a day at Disneyland for the holidays! Going Dec. 9!!

Edited on Sept. 25 -- I'm back from the fall trip -- trip report begins on page 33

Edited on July 30: I get to go to Disneyland for one day in September!! ... News and updates for that trip starting page 30 of this thread

*****

*We're goin back, baby!* The family and I are returning to Disneyland in March 2013 and I'm planning up a storm. Follow along with our slightly Goofy family of six as I plan our trip.






Those of you who've interacted with me on the boards, the wait is over. You no longer need to wonder. This is me, *PHXscuba* -- squinty-eyed and Mouse-eared. I've been a DISer for several years and a lifelong Disney fan. I was lucky to grow up in SoCal and at Disneyland.  _More about my Disney history later._

I'm writing this Pre-Trip Report (and eventual Trip Report) to share my Disney/planning obsession with people who understand. My family likes Disney, but they can only take so much of my blabbering before they threaten to have me committed. Like a pre-Internet pen pal, I promise to write often and hopefully keep it interesting. While it's _my_ TR and you'll have to figure out my style, I'll be asking for your input to make this a super-fun trip and make you feel like you're all there with us!

Future posts to include: our cast of characters, my previous Disney trips, lots of photos, our plans etc. 

(to quote Peter Pan) *And ... we're ... off!*

*Pre-trip index:*
Meet the Family: post 4, page 1
My Disney History: posts 8 and 15, page 1
The Battle Plan: post 20, page 2
Cute kids in Disney costumes: post 39, page 3
Disney Halloween photos: post 41, page 3
Hotel(s) finally booked: post 59, page 4
DS7's new Phineas and Ferb room: post 65, page 5
What's New in Disneyland: post 71, page 5
More photos from our Oct 2009 trip: post 81, page 6
Items for our Trip Reveal present: post 82, page 6
Pix from my holiday 2010 trip: post 93, page 7
The Kids Know Too Now!: post 106, page 8
Photos we take over and over: post 135, page 9; post 139, page 10; post 143, page 10
New T-shirts: post 157, page 11
I get my AP!!!: post 174, page 12
More zany photos: post 186, page 13
Guess how many pennies I have?: post 194, page 13; results: post 214, page 15
The Accident: page 16, post 294

*Trip report:*
Prologue/disclaimers: page 19, post 285
Day 1 -- AZ to CA: page 20, post 293
Day 2 -- Church, check-in, and crowds: page 21, post 310

Day 3, part 1 -- A Day in DCA: page 22, post 323
Day 3, part 2 -- A Day in DCA: page 22, post 328
Day 3, part 3 -- A Day in DCA: page 23, post 339

Day 4, part 1 -- I know you, I walked with you once while in AZ: page 23, post 342
Day 4, part 2 -- I know you, I walked with you once while in AZ: page 23, post 344
Day 4, part 3 -- I know you ... or do I?: page 24, post 347

Day 5, part 1 -- If you take your Mom to Disneyland: page 24 post 353
Day 5, part 2 -- If you take your Mom to Disneyland: page 25, post 361
Day 5, part 3 -- If you take your Mom to Disneyland: page 25, post 369

Day 6, part 1 -- Kicking and Screaming: page 25, post 372
Day 6, part 2 -- Kicking and Screaming: page 25, post 373

Days 7 and 8 -- The Aftermath: page 26, post 378

*Post-trip ramblings:*
Reflections on the trip -- pages 26 and 27
Possible future trip dates -- page 27, post 398
My AP bucket list -- page 27, post 399
The vacation frame photos -- page 29, post 423

*Fall one-day trip with my Mom and our APs:*
NEW fall trip planning -- page 30, post 439
My SEPTEMBER bucket list -- page 30, post 444
Updated trip info plus photos -- page 31, post 459
I'm back from DLR! -- page 33, post 487

*"My September bucket list" trip report*
Part 1 -- I am (for real) going to Disneyland -- page 33, post 491
Part 2 -- Open, open, open! -- page 33, post 494
Part 3 -- The Pumpkin King -- page 34, post 500
Part 4 -- The smell of gingerbread -- page 34 post 501
Part 5 -- Indy, or not? -- page 34, post 504
Part 6 -- Parade and galaxy-hopping -- page 34, post 509
Part 7 -- Night falls as I fail -- page 35, post 514
Part 8 -- Fantasmic and crazy crowds -- page 35, post 518
Wrap-up -- page 35, post 524

*Makin' a (AP bucket) list, checkin' it twice*
NEW December trip planning -- page 36, post 526
The DECEMBER bucket list -- page 36, post 535

*A Club 33 Christmas*
Part 1 -- First look inside the Club -- page 38, post 565
Part 2 -- The view, and the view of the food -- page 39, post 574
Part 3 -- More Club photos and general review -- page 39, post 579
Part 4 -- Rewind to the beginning -- page 40, post 587
Part 5 -- Magical park and hotels -- page 40, post 589
Part 6 -- Attack of the holiday overlays -- page 40, post 595
Part 7 -- Inside It's a Small World Holiday -- page 40, post 597
Part 8 -- Ending with a thud -- page 40, post 600
Wrap up and conclusions, page 41, posts 601 and 602


----------



## kaoden39

I'm here for the trip!


----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks for hopping aboard!! I hope you enjoy the ride 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Our remaining cast of characters for the family trip:*






T  my bearded DH  likes Tigger, rollercoasters, and taking pictures.  Enjoys being at Disney but happy to let me plan 95 percent of the trip. 





R  DS16  Likes Wall-E, Star Wars, and the seagulls from Finding Nemo. Band kid  eats, sleeps, and may breathe through his horn. Still game for family Disney trips if there are enough rollercoasters and we feed him well. Eighth trip to DL (including a few band trips without us ).





B  DD13.5 going on 16  Likes the Fab Five, Pooh characters. Dancer and bookworm. Loves anything Disney and already eying Disneys college program. Fifth trip to DL.





K  DD(almost)11 (I hate paying for her as adult)  Tinkerbell in human form  blonde, petite, and sassy. Tumbler and dancer. Also loves Chip and Dale, and Minnie Mouse. Fourth trip to DL. 





S  DS will turn 8 on trip!  loves Stitch, Phineas & Ferb, Nightmare Before Christmas. Will ride almost anything except Tower of Terror. Comedian and picture poser. Third trip to DL; first where hell be tall enough to ride everything.​
_(And yes, these were taken at WDW if they look not quite right for DL. We went last fall and they are the most recent pictures of the kids in a Disney setting)_

More to come! Lots of pictures!


----------



## kaoden39

What horn does your son play?  My kids were all in the band.  My oldest daughter played the trumpet and the tuba/sousaphone, my younger daughter played the clarinet and the saxophone and my son played trombone in orchestra, marching and jazz band.  We were quite the band family.


----------



## PHXscuba

I was a band kid (which accounts for several of my teenage DL trips).

DS16 plays french horn and the mellophone (marching french horn for the non-band people reading this).

DD13 plays the clarinet; DD10 just started on the flute. They were trying to play a little duet the other night and it was so cute  and slightly out of tune 

I spent last Friday night volunteering with the marching band and had to sit with the drumline. It re-affirmed my vow to steer DS7 away from percussion. They. Never. Stopped. Drumming. 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

My son went through the stage where he drummed all the time and it drove me nuts.  I was so glad that he wasn't a drummer, I think I would have gone nuts.  I was sad when they all "out grew" band.


----------



## PHXscuba

*My childhood at Disneyland*

When I said in my first post that I was raised at Disneyland, I wasn't exaggerating by much. I grew up in Huntington Beach, about 40 minutes south of DL on the coast. I am just old enough to remember the individual ticket booths. With young kids (who went through E-tickets more slowly) and cheap admission, we went for lots of occasions.




​This photo should look familiar. It was taken on my third birthday (as were the next two) by my Dad. I love the photo, but even more memorable: On the back, in his precise engineer's block printing, my Dad wrote: "Grumpy and Friend." Looking back now as a parent, I'm not sure which one of us he meant to be which.




​Obviously before character handlers and regimented lines were popular. The floppy-hatted Asian woman photobombing me and Dopey is *not* my mother.




​I must have been a big fan ... my birthday cake picture from the same album page is a Winnie the Pooh cake as well.




​My younger sister and I with Tigger. Love my late-70s fashion choices!! Note old-fashioned Pooh and Eeyore in the background.




​I was in a precious little children's chorus that performed at Disneyland a couple times (above in Carnatian Plaza). We performed over the Fourth of July weekend once. As it was pre-fast Pass, I think we did about three rides the whole day and spent most of the time squished on walkways. It cemented my vow to never, ever go when it is that busy.

I went many, many times as a teenager. I know I went to Disneyland for eighth-grade graduation with my friends. I recall a water fight on Pirates of the Caribbean that we probably shouldn't have had.  I was soooo mad at my mother for not letting me spend the weekend in the park when Captain EO originally opened (but mom, all of my friends are going!!)

In high school the marching band played in a parade every year at Christmastime, then we were allowed to stay in the park for the rest of the day. It explains why "Sleigh Ride" (what we always performed) is one of my favorite Christmas songs and always makes me think of DL. Once I left my purse on Star Tours -- to this day I will not put down any backpack or bag in Disneyland without having a strap attached to my person!




Sadly, with all of the times I went to Disneyland as a teen, the only picture I have from this period is the one above, when I went with my friend's family and her cousin, who was sweet on me. The 35th-anniversary prize machine is behind us.

I also went to Disney World at age 15 with the band. We spent one day (and performed) at Epcot and one day at the Magic Kingdom. I'm sure I took a camera with me but have no photos!

_DH scanned all of my childhood (and pre-digital) photos a few years ago, which makes posts like this easy._


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great trip down memory lane!  Your DH rocks for scanning your pre-digital photos in for you.  That is on my bucket list.

Thanks for sharing.

TK


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I was sad when they all "out grew" band.



I am still at the "beginning stages" and it will be interesting to see who continues. I was the only one of the family who made it out of elementary with an instrument, and I played all the way to college marching band. DD13 is currently changing her mind weekly -- clarinet in the band, color guard for the band, swim team, just all ballet/dance. Maybe by the time out trip comes around next spring she will have decided. And DD10 (the human spring) has been watching the _cheerleaders_ at the football game ... Really don't know anything about that!



tksbaskets said:


> What a great trip down memory lane!  Your DH rocks for scanning your pre-digital photos in for you.  That is on my bucket list.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TK



I am so grateful he did it (for his pictures too). It is so nice to pop a photo onto my blog, or send to someone. I was just noticing while posting these pix how much my sister's DD5 looks like my sister from the Tigger photo.

I have one more "childhood memory" post before moving on; not sure if I'll get it loaded tonight.

Thanks for following  

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*My Dad and Disneyland*




I was very, very fortunate to grow up with a father who loves Disney and Disneyland. As I posted before, we went for birthday and special occasions often. When my older brother and sister (from my Dad's first marriage) would visit in the summer, they always went to Disneyland or Magic Mountain. He *loves* rollercoasters. My dad was the type of person who opened and closed DL, often hopping on the PeopleMover right before closing to extend his time in the park.

I'll have to ask him when his first trip to Disneyland was, but I'd guess early 1960s. One of his favorite Disney stories to tell is the one time he saw Walt Disney, right outside the Treehouse with a group of VIPs. I was the rare child who knew all about forced perspective on Main Street, and that I wouldn't get my hands cut off if I raised them on Space Mountain (Dad is 6-foot-3 and been doing it for 35 years now).

My father is very frugal, being raised in the Depression. As much as he loves Disneyland, in recent years he hasn't visited much because of the high ticket prices. He was disappointed with DCA when it opened since they charged the same price as DL for half the attractions. He and my mom had SoCal APs for a year about 2007, when they were super-cheap. He would go for several hours at a time in the off-season, using the free parking in DTD.

He's 78 now and starting to slow down. Walking around DLR for a whole day might be a lot for him and I _know_ he wouldn't let me get him a wheelchair or scooter. But I will still probably ask him and my Mom to join us for a day while we're there. 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I remember the 35th anniversary prize machine well - I won some good stuff at that machine/wheel!  (There was also a giveaway thing in 1985/1986 - where everyone who entered the gates won something every day, whether it was a collector card or a pin or something else.  Do you remember that?)

Then again, I'm also old enough to where I recall it costing about $15 to get into Disneyland at one point in my life!

I also remember, of course, the ticket booths and ticket books.  Those books were so limiting and annoying.  I recall that it was a mind-blowing, revolutionary idea when Disneyland came out with the Passports and did away with the ticket books!  Suddenly it was as if a whole new world (no pun intended) had opened up to us - we no longer had to be slaves to the ticket books and how many of each 'letter' we had left (or had to buy).  With the Passports, we could go on the rides as often as we wanted, all day long.  That was unheard of!  

And then, when Disneyland first started the multi-day tickets for Disneyland (way before the term "Park Hopper" was ever invented), that, too, was a groundbreaking concept!  Not only could we go on all the rides we loved as many times as we wanted, all day long, but we could enter the park for several days at a time!

I love your childhood photos!  It's so wonderful to have photos from early Disneyland trips.  I am so grateful that I have mine, but I still look at them and wonder where 'the rest of them' are!  I know there were other trips.  I know there were even a couple of holiday trips when I was very little.  And yet, there seems to be a lack of photos.  I can only assume that one of the other folks on the trips took photos, or someone was just slacking off with the camera!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I love your childhood photos!  It's so wonderful to have photos from early Disneyland trips.  I am so grateful that I have mine, but I still look at them and wonder where 'the rest of them' are!  I know there were other trips.  I know there were even a couple of holiday trips when I was very little.  And yet, there seems to be a lack of photos.  I can only assume that one of the other folks on the trips took photos, or someone was just slacking off with the camera!



I am a big fan of taking loads of pictures. Digital cameras are the best thing ever invented! I know there are more pictures of my childhood trips sitting in my siblings' and parents' albums, but back then you shot your roll of 24, discarded the blurry ones, and everyone ended up with a couple. I can't believe I never took my camera to Disneyland as a teen, yet I don't know where the pictures are. Same with the Disney World trip. I also know that posing for photos wasn't big on my list as a teenager -- it was all about friends and riding Space Mountain as many times as we could.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Where the title of my PTR comes from*

So I have never had an annual pass to Disneyland. I KNOW if I lived in SoCal now I would have one. But here in AZ it's hard to justify the extra cost. We visit Southern California once or twice a year, mostly to see family, and do the multi-day trip to Disneyland roughly every 2 or 3 years, plus scattered one-day visits.

I am not going to lay out the math (because I have to pay bills after this and I have a finite capacity for numbers crunched in one day), but getting one Deluxe AP (for me!!) is about $200 more than the 4-day PH I would otherwise buy. My *"evil plot"* is to find enough savings in the trip (above other discounts like my Disney VISA) to justify getting an AP. That way I can scheme my way into a September birthday trip, and/or a December holiday trip.  

Here's where I've identified savings so far:
Staying onsite at the AP rate (2 rooms)
Food 10 percent off almost everywhere
Souvenirs -- already have the Visa but no minimum purchase with the AP

If we don't stay onsite, it probably won't happen. I wouldn't have the Magic Mornings like everyone else, and the food/souvenir discounts wouldn't add up to as much. I am kind of waiting to see how the Early Entry stuff and the CarsLand popularity goes to see how big of a "time benefit" staying onsite would give during the busy spring break season. But right now I am leaning toward onsite -- this will likely be our last big trip while all the kids are still home. 

I don't think DH would give me much grief about spending a little extra money on "my ticket," but he's smart enough to realize that an activated AP would burn a hole in my pocket and I would need to return. So the savings on this trip have to be independently obvious for him to believe it's not JUST so I can go back. 

I am blocking (la-la-la-la) any rumors that they will raise AP and ticket prices in the next few months, negating all my calculations and forcing me to make a speedy decision, probably without benefit of knowing what the AP hotel rates would be. I may need you all to talk me off a ledge if that happens. 

So I solicit any and all ideas to get me an AP so I can go to Disneyland more. We all have that common goal, right? 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Family trips to Disney parks*

DH and I got married during college and spent a day of our belated honeymoon at Disneyland. Shortly afterward, we moved back East for graduate school. I call the next decade the Dark Years (at least for Disneyland). We were broke and far away. I made it to DL with my Dad for one day when I visited, circa 1995. I remember seeing Fantasmic and riding Indiana Jones, which had just opened.

We started having kids and moved back to Arizona, where DH grew up.

I have always had the luxury of having my parents as built-in babysitters less than an hour for Disneyland. I know I would be miserable dragging a stroller and baby around DL and missing out on rides. So when our first son was almost 5, we left our daughter with her grandparents for the day and took DS on his first Disneyland trip.





Anyone else remember the Jolly Trolley in ToonTown?​
DS loved most everything, except chickening out at the front lobby of Haunted Mansion. He saw Autopia early in the day when we rode the train and kept asking when we'd go back. I guess cars are familiar when everything around you is amazing. Near the end of the day we told him he could pick any ride to do again. His answer? _See the bottom of this post!!_

We repeated the pattern with each of the kids in turn. Here is a meh picture of DD and DS on DD's first Disneyland trip at almost 5.




DD was normally a very outgoing, brave child. We took her for a car ride that morning and didn't tell her we were bound for DL until we reached the parking garage. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of seeing a short line for Mr. Toad first thing and insisting we ride right then. DD was in tears before we ever boarded the ride! She bawled through that and it took us a good part of the day before she'd trust a dark ride or a dark line.

Our second DD has always been petite. Turning 5, she was just barely over 40 inches, which to me is the magic height to take a kid to DL. So we made sure she had a nice high ponytail when we went. It didn't help -- she still got measured at nearly all of the big rides.




But she loved everything. After some of the experiences with dark rides with the older two, this was the first time we went on Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion. Little DD was a trooper.

In September 2008, DH and I were supposed to go SCUBA diving in Key Largo, FL. Four days before we were to leave, Hurricane Ike was bearing down on FL and they had evacuated the Keys. We had plane tickets, a babysitter, and our business was closed for new flooring during our trip. So we had to go somewhere!!




Yes, I went to Disney World on four days' notice!!!  I bought the UOG and read it on the plane. We spent 3.5 days, had a great time and talked a lot about taking the kids when they got older.

During this time, we were also saving to take my husband's staff to Disneyland as a reward for some big business changes we were making. We decided to go in October 2009 because younger DS would be old enough and we'd have enough money before then. Our family of 6 plus 9 staff and family. This was our first multi-day trip (and first time in DCA) and we stayed onsite at the Disneyland Hotel. DH had stayed there one night as a kid and always wanted to return.





DS was in the "posing" stage. This is what most of that trip's photos look like.​
We spent three days there and had an amazing time. It was cool and a little rainy, but it kept the crowds down. Over three days we hit nearly everything in both parks. Want to know where we had our family's first character meal (with all 15 people)?_ Answer at the bottom!_

In 2010 we did the Give a Day, Get a Day promo and earned five tickets (DS was too young). We used that for a "bonus day" in July where we hit the favorites in DL plus the few things we hadn't made it to in the previous trip.

When I returned for that CA trip, I was recapping with my best friend (also a Disney nut) who had just returned from WDW with her family. We both expressed a desire for MORE Disney that year. She also loves Christmas like I do, so .... I said, "Why don't we go at Christmastime together for a girls' trip?" 




We spent two days munching, shopping, and strolling around DL. We got free tickets from a CM friend who is a former client of DH's and owed us some money. With that savings, we booked the Holiday Tour, which I highly recommend.

2011 I spent planning for an October family trip to Disney World. By this time our older DS was 15 and I was/am seeing the time until he goes to college slipping away.





This was our Christmas card photo last year!​
We spent a week there and it was great! I think some of the individual rides are better at Disneyland, but four parks full of Disney, plus waterparks, is incredible! We will go back some day, but it is far and expensive, so I'm very happy to have Disneyland just around the corner.

2012 is shaping up to be the Year Without A Disney Trip. We went to CA in July, but Carsland had just opened (too busy for me) and the older kids really wanted to go to Knott's. I did a trip report from that day. So barring some miracle trip, our next visit to Disneyland will be:

*March 10, 2013!!! Only 150 days away!!*

*Answers:*
A. DS wanted to re-ride It's A Small World (which I don't let him live down now)
A. Our first character meal was at Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> *Family trips to Disney parks*
> 
> DH and I got married during college and spent a day of our belated honeymoon at Disneyland. Shortly afterward, we moved back East for graduate school. I call the next decade the Dark Years (at least for Disneyland). We were broke and far away. I made it to DL with my Dad for one day when I visited, circa 1995. I remember seeing Fantasmic and riding Indiana Jones, which had just opened.
> 
> We started having kids and moved back to Arizona, where DH grew up.
> 
> I have always had the luxury of having my parents as built-in babysitters less than an hour for Disneyland. I know I would be miserable dragging a stroller and baby around DL and missing out on rides. So when our first son was almost 5, we left our daughter with her grandparents for the day and took DS on his first Disneyland trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else remember the Jolly Trolley in ToonTown?​
> DS loved most everything, except chickening out at the front lobby of Haunted Mansion. He saw Autopia early in the day when we rode the train and kept asking when we'd go back. I guess cars are familiar when everything around you is amazing. Near the end of the day we told him he could pick any ride to do again. His answer? _See the bottom of this post!!_
> 
> We repeated the pattern with each of the kids in turn. Here is a meh picture of DD and DS on DD's first Disneyland trip at almost 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was normally a very outgoing, brave child. We took her for a car ride that morning and didn't tell her we were bound for DL until we reached the parking garage. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of seeing a short line for Mr. Toad first thing and insisting we ride right then. DD was in tears before we ever boarded the ride! She bawled through that and it took us a good part of the day before she'd trust a dark ride or a dark line.
> 
> Our second DD has always been petite. Turning 5, she was just barely over 40 inches, which to me is the magic height to take a kid to DL. So we made sure she had a nice high ponytail when we went. It didn't help -- she still got measured at nearly all of the big rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she loved everything. After some of the experiences with dark rides with the older two, this was the first time we went on Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion. Little DD was a trooper.
> 
> In September 2008, DH and I were supposed to go SCUBA diving in Key Largo, FL. Four days before we were to leave, Hurricane Ike was bearing down on FL and they had evacuated the Keys. We had plane tickets, a babysitter, and our business was closed for new flooring during our trip. So we had to go somewhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I went to Disney World on four days' notice!!!  I bought the UOG and read it on the plane. We spent 3.5 days, had a great time and talked a lot about taking the kids when they got older.
> 
> During this time, we were also saving to take my husband's staff to Disneyland as a reward for some big business changes we were making. We decided to go in October 2009 because younger DS would be old enough and we'd have enough money before then. Our family of 6 plus 9 staff and family. This was our first multi-day trip (and first time in DCA) and we stayed onsite at the Disneyland Hotel. DH had stayed there one night as a kid and always wanted to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS was in the "posing" stage. This is what most of that trip's photos look like.​
> We spent three days there and had an amazing time. It was cool and a little rainy, but it kept the crowds down. Over three days we hit nearly everything in both parks. Want to know where we had our family's first character meal (with all 15 people)?_ Answer at the bottom!_
> 
> In 2010 we did the Give a Day, Get a Day promo and earned five tickets (DS was too young). We used that for a "bonus day" in July where we hit the favorites in DL plus the few things we hadn't made it to in the previous trip.
> 
> When I returned for that CA trip, I was recapping with my best friend (also a Disney nut) who had just returned from WDW with her family. We both expressed a desire for MORE Disney that year. She also loves Christmas like I do, so .... I said, "Why don't we go at Christmastime together for a girls' trip?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent two days munching, shopping, and strolling around DL. We got free tickets from a CM friend who is a former client of DH's and owed us some money. With that savings, we booked the Holiday Tour, which I highly recommend.
> 
> 2011 I spent planning for an October family trip to Disney World. By this time our older DS was 15 and I was/am seeing the time until he goes to college slipping away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our Christmas card photo last year!​
> We spent a week there and it was great! I think some of the individual rides are better at Disneyland, but four parks full of Disney, plus waterparks, is incredible! We will go back some day, but it is far and expensive, so I'm very happy to have Disneyland just around the corner.
> 
> 2012 is shaping up to be the Year Without A Disney Trip. We went to CA in July, but Carsland had just opened (too busy for me) and the older kids really wanted to go to Knott's. I did a trip report from that day. So barring some miracle trip, our next visit to Disneyland will be:
> 
> *March 10, 2013!!! Only 150 days away!!*
> 
> *Answers:*
> A. DS wanted to re-ride It's A Small World (which I don't let him live down now)
> A. Our first character meal was at Goofy's Kitchen!






^^That's a great Christmas card photo choice!

I remember the Jolly Trolley in its mobile days - now it sits in Toon Town as a photo op.  It was always kind of a pointless ride  - too short to even really bother getting on and off - but it was just something that had to be done.

I, of course, remember your Christmas 2010 trip!  I remember your picture with Santa at his spot at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## PlutoRocks

I'm following along too - I tend to be quiet but I'll be here reading along.  As a fellow Arizona person - I can say DL is definitely a bit of a treck but just close enough to be endlessly tempting.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I remember the Jolly Trolley in its mobile days - now it sits in Toon Town as a photo op.  It was always kind of a pointless ride  - too short to even really bother getting on and off - but it was just something that had to be done.



Based on the CM glaring at the camera, I'm pretty sure we actually got the Jolly Trolley in motion. I'm not a ToonTown hater like some, but it seems like they keep taking away from it (Goofy's, the trolley, ToonTown Morning Madness possibly ending?) without adding anything in.



PlutoRocks said:


> I'm following along too - I tend to be quiet but I'll be here reading along.  As a fellow Arizona person - I can say DL is definitely a bit of a treck but just close enough to be endlessly tempting.



Yes, the temptation to jump in the car and go ... I can drive to DL in about 6 hours from the East Valley depending on bathroom stops! Other than the boredom factor, it's really not far at all! But the idea of dragging the kids seems to kill the spontaneous trips! 

Thanks for reading!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A little weekend Disney magic* ... (aka Disney is everywhere!)

We had a family movie night last night (with homemade ice cream, yum!) and watched the Muppets. It was the first time for DH because he wasn't with us when we saw it in theaters. Right at the end, they show fireworks, and DH goes, "Hidden Mickey!" I had seen it but was surprised he caught it. I've never been so proud. 

Also, in church yesterday, the guy behind me was wearing a tie with some dime-sized Mickey faces in the pattern. I complimented him on it and said we love Disney too. He said he had hoped the tie didn't scream Mickey ... I told him only Disney nuts like me would notice it, so it was subtle enough for normal people.

Just got DS7's new comforter for his new Phineas and Ferb themed room I am putting together ... pictures to come when I actually get it all done in the next few weeks. I am currently Best Mom Ever with the comforter and the ice cream cone I bought DS while we picked it up. 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*The Master Plan*

So re-reading the posts I've done so far, it occurs to me that I have been unintentionally vague about what/when etc.

Master Plan 1.0:

Sat. Mar. 9 -- Drive to California, stay with grandparents in OC
Sun. Mar. 10 -- Church, check into hotel, DTD
Mon. Mar. 11 -- DS' 8th birthday! Character meal? park hop
Tues. Mar. 12 -- park hop
Wed. Mar. 13 -- park hop
Thur. Mar. 14 -- Disney all day, leave to grandparents' house
Fri/Sat. -- time with grandparents, drive back

So that's 4-day PHs and four nights in a hotel to be named later. I have almost totally convinced myself to stay onsite, leaning toward the Disneyland Hotel with its recent redo and slides.

Part of the attraction to staying onsite is the Early Entry, although I'm waiting to see if they change anything between now and then). It's a spring break week in AZ, less than three weeks before Easter, and I think crowds could be heavy -- Touring Plans currently has each day about an 8/10. If we can get up early (potential 7 a.m. EE ) we could play hard all morning and relax/swim/shop in the afternoon before returning for night rides, shows, etc.

I am thinking Goofy's Kitchen brunch for DS' birthday. Maybe also a visit to Carnation Cafe. Of course, we did those last time. It's so hard to branch out with four kids' opinions on food! But I don't want to eat pizza and burgers for every meal.

I'd love your feedback, especially if anyone has had a great birthday experience with a meal or elsewhere in the parks.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I pick Goofy's Kitchen for the birthday meal.  To me it's just more festive.  


As far as hotels I had the good fortune to stay in the Disneyland Hotel in 2011 right after they finished the refurb on two of the towers.  The room was amazing so nice.  One of the things I love the most about the DLH versus PP and GCH is the room size.  The rooms in the PP are nearly as big but not quite.  


But, if I may share in February my DH and I celebrated our 20th anniversary and we stayed at the Ayres Hotel on Katella.  We absolutely fell in love with the place.  From hominess of the place to the wonderful breakfast they served.  It is off of the beaten path and I really liked that aspect of it.  At the end of the day it was nice to relax away from the hubbub.  The ART stops right in front of the door of the hotel and it is the second stop after the Amtrak station so normally it is empty when it picks you up.  I really enjoyed our stay.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I pick Goofy's Kitchen for the birthday meal.  To me it's just more festive.
> 
> 
> As far as hotels I had the good fortune to stay in the Disneyland Hotel in 2011 right after they finished the refurb on two of the towers.  The room was amazing so nice.  One of the things I love the most about the DLH versus PP and GCH is the room size.  The rooms in the PP are nearly as big but not quite.
> 
> 
> But, if I may share in February my DH and I celebrated our 20th anniversary and we stayed at the Ayres Hotel on Katella.  We absolutely fell in love with the place.  From hominess of the place to the wonderful breakfast they served.  It is off of the beaten path and I really liked that aspect of it.  At the end of the day it was nice to relax away from the hubbub.  The ART stops right in front of the door of the hotel and it is the second stop after the Amtrak station so normally it is empty when it picks you up.  I really enjoyed our stay.



Part of the appeal of staying onsite (besides the EE) is being close enough to leave the parks and walk back to the hotel. One thing that makes DL so much easier than WDW is not having to take a bus to go anywhere.

I see us going back after lunch to enjoy the room and the amenities. Here's what would likely happen if we do:

DH would take a nap
I would try to shop through DTD
The girls would want to swim
The boys would play their Nintendo DSs

So we would all be rested after doing something different. 

I had forgotten that the DLH rooms are the biggest -- this is a *big* plus for me with four kids sharing a room. My 6-foot DS16 and wiggly DS7 don't share a bed well, which means a cot or something on the floor. So we use every square foot!

I need to do a little more research on the DLH since we stayed there pre-reno.
--I like the menu for Tangaroa Terrace.
--The pool time is iffy in March (we're AZ wimps who are used to warm pool water).
--We got the back tower last time and I'd prefer something a little closer.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I know that there are couches in some of the rooms that turn into beds so that might help.  


Going back to the room is a plus especially if it is hot and you are having long days.  The ground of the hotel are so nice too.  



You can find menus for all of the restaurants here.

If you call you can put in a request for a certain tower.  I did this once and got the tower I wanted and the next time it didn't work so it is hit or miss.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I know that there are couches in some of the rooms that turn into beds so that might help.
> 
> 
> Going back to the room is a plus especially if it is hot and you are having long days.  The ground of the hotel are so nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find menus for all of the restaurants here.
> 
> If you call you can put in a request for a certain tower.  I did this once and got the tower I wanted and the next time it didn't work so it is hit or miss.



Good thought on the couches! I just bookmarked the DLH superthread and when I have a block of time I'm gonna learn more about the room types. Last time we stayed there it was with a big group so I was just happy to have connecting rooms (overlooking a parking lot)! Our travel agent never put our connecting-room request in, and luckily I called the DLH the day before confirm. So no special views last time. 

I guess I never think of Disneyland as "hot" because we are in AZ, where it's still 95 degrees here this week! I think spring break should be pretty nice weather; it's more the "long days" I worry about.

I have the AllEars menus permanently bookmarked 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Good thought on the couches! I just bookmarked the DLH superthread and when I have a block of time I'm gonna learn more about the room types. Last time we stayed there it was with a big group so I was just happy to have connecting rooms (overlooking a parking lot)! Our travel agent never put our connecting-room request in, and luckily I called the DLH the day before confirm. So no special views last time.
> 
> I guess I never think of Disneyland as "hot" because we are in AZ, where it's still 95 degrees here this week! I think spring break should be pretty nice weather; it's more the "long days" I worry about.
> 
> I have the AllEars menus permanently bookmarked
> 
> PHXscuba




The last time I stayed there my bff and I were in what they are calling the Frontier Tower now.  The furthest one out and we had a parking lot view, but we were way up there so it was kind of fun too.  My favorite tower used to be called Magic, no clue what the new name is.  We have had both a pool view in that tower as well as a view of DTD.  We liked both.  In 2007 we stayed in the main tower with a view of the pool.  It was a great fun view.


Yeah, I can see where heat wouldn't be a concern.  Bumbershoot (Molly) was there recently and it was 105 degrees in Disneyland.  I cannot imagine Disneyland being that hot.  We were there for spring break a couple of times and one time it was miserable!  There were cheerleaders there, and it was a crowded mess.  Plus it was hot, and it made for a miserable trip.  But, we went again in 2007 and it was amazing!  It was warm enough to swim and no cheerleaders! 


I have Allears favorited too!  I love check to see if menus have changed and honestly to have an idea of meal costs.


----------



## PHXscuba

So I just read about Disney's new promotion "Limited Time Magic" next year, with every week having a new theme. Some of them seem obvious, like the Fourth of July week, or villains on Friday the 13th in September.

But I am wondering (the over-planner part of me) what we will get? The blog mentioned the Golden Horseshoe Revue coming back for a month, which I would like. It also mentioned "the Dapper Dans sing boy bands."  Really? That's a theme week? I can only imagine the brainstorming sessions ...

So I will give Disney some potential other ideas for mid-March:
Hippity Hop week -- tied into Easter coming and some fab music
St. Patrick's Day -- Irish step dancing and lots of green treats
Daylight Savings Time -- begins March 10 -- keep everything open one hour later (earlier? I get confused because we don't switch time in AZ)
World Kidney Day (March 14) -- umm, I got nothing! 

*********
_Dear Disney:
Please give me a fun and amusing theme for the week, but not something SO fun that every AP holder in California will make a special trip just for this and drive up the crowds so I can't ride Radiator Springs Racers.

Sincerely,
PHXscuba_

*********


----------



## kaoden39

Dapper Dan's sing boy bands?   Oh my goodness, I can see it now.  It's getting late and they need just one more idea and someone comes up with the idea, "I know let's have the Dapper Dan's sing boy bands.  Everybody will love that."  


I am sure that there are many of us that can give them much better and fulfilled ideas.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Dapper Dan's sing boy bands?   Oh my goodness, I can see it now.  It's getting late and they need just one more idea and someone comes up with the idea, "I know let's have the Dapper Dan's sing boy bands.  Everybody will love that."
> 
> 
> I am sure that there are many of us that can give them much better and fulfilled ideas.



I know, right? That totally sounds like I made it up!! But it's real, right here!! Must have been a sleep-deprivation idea.

I'm sure someone has already started a thread on the DL or WDW board about "Ideas for Theme Weeks." I am excited to see what they come up with, but a little scared based on that particular gem.  I don't envy them trying to come up with 52 GOOD ideas.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> I know, right? That totally sounds like I made it up!! But it's real, right here!! Must have been a sleep-deprivation idea.
> 
> I'm sure someone has already started a thread on the DL or WDW board about "Ideas for Theme Weeks." I am excited to see what they come up with, but a little scared based on that particular gem.  I don't envy them trying to come up with 52 GOOD ideas.
> 
> PHXscuba




No I don't envy that job either.  I am still laughing over the boy band thing.  I am envious of the Valentines week.  When we went for our 20th anniversary over Valentines day this year they barely even decorated.  Boo!!


----------



## PHXscuba

DS16 is currently on his way to California with the marching band. He just texted me that the McDonald's in Blythe has been remodeled and looks nice. He picks the weirdest things to text me with, but I'm glad he does it at all!

The last two years the band has gone to DLR for an afternoon/evening -- first DL in November and then DCA last October. This year, due to time and money, they are taking the band to Medieval Times (poor, poor, knight ). I'm secretly kind of glad he's not going to DL this fall so we can experience the new DCA stuff together as a family next spring -- does that make me a selfish mom?

Of course DS also just gave the thumbs-down to a Mickey-Mouse themed bathroom when I renovate the boys' bathroom over Thanksgiving. He wants something boring like squares or stripes.   Where did I go wrong?

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Boys are funny in the things that they tweet about.  My son does this sort of thing all the time.  Silly guys!


No, you aren't selfish.  I totally get it!


----------



## PHXscuba

So I've been a trip-report slacker lately. Call it _"When Weekends Attack"_. I will be so grateful when marching band and soccer end in a couple weeks. It's not that I don't love the activities, but it's a scheduling nightmare.

I think that's one reason I like family trips so much. We get away from the obligations, the friends, and most of the gadgets. Although we're smushed together for a week in a fraction of our normal personal space and spend so much of each day together, oddly enough our kids get along better. There's less fighting over turns, possessions, video games, attention, etc. They have our undivided attention for once, and almost none of their stuff.

One thing I am sad about is that my kids insist they are outgrowing some of the Disney characters. DD13 and DD10 are SO not into princesses any more. They'll go see Brave or watch Cinderella at home, but they don't want to wear a princess shirt or visit a princess in the park. I think they will slowly return to them as they get older or find new ways -- they are doing the Cinderella ballet at their dance studio this year and DD13 wants desperately to be one of the goofy stepsisters.

And they still like the Fab 5. I will seriously cry if they ever tell me they don't like Mickey Mouse.  Today, DD13 is wearing a subtle Mickey Mouse shirt and her Mickey necklace that she got several years ago at DLR. DD10 has a whole wardrobe of Tink, Mickey, Minnie, and Chip/Dale. Since she is tiny she has a much bigger selection than her older sister. 

But I do think DS7 is too young to say he's outgrown Cars and Toy Story. Maybe because he's grown up on them? It's makes toy buying much harder when you cut out those two entire aisles of the store. I think about 80 percent of Disney boy toys are Cars or Toy Story. Luckily he LOVES Phineas and Ferb, in fact he's wearing a P&F shirt right now.

It means we don't stand in tons of character lines at the park. We'll have to see Tigger (more on that later) and I'll ask each kid who they want to see most. And you have to see Mickey -- I think it's against the Disney Law to go to the park and not visit with the Big Cheese himself.

*So how did you deal with your kids getting "too big" for some of the Disney characters?

Are there any really fun characters we should look for who aren't as popular?

Which characters are "must-do" or tradition for you on every trip?*

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> So I've been a trip-report slacker lately. Call it _"When Weekends Attack"_. I will be so grateful when marching band and soccer end in a couple weeks. It's not that I don't love the activities, but it's a scheduling nightmare.
> 
> I think that's one reason I like family trips so much. We get away from the obligations, the friends, and most of the gadgets. Although we're smushed together for a week in a fraction of our normal personal space and spend so much of each day together, oddly enough our kids get along better. There's less fighting over turns, possessions, video games, attention, etc. They have our undivided attention for once, and almost none of their stuff.
> 
> One thing I am sad about is that my kids insist they are outgrowing some of the Disney characters. DD13 and DD10 are SO not into princesses any more. They'll go see Brave or watch Cinderella at home, but they don't want to wear a princess shirt or visit a princess in the park. I think they will slowly return to them as they get older or find new ways -- they are doing the Cinderella ballet at their dance studio this year and DD13 wants desperately to be one of the goofy stepsisters.
> 
> And they still like the Fab 5. I will seriously cry if they ever tell me they don't like Mickey Mouse.  Today, DD13 is wearing a subtle Mickey Mouse shirt and her Mickey necklace that she got several years ago at DLR. DD10 has a whole wardrobe of Tink, Mickey, Minnie, and Chip/Dale. Since she is tiny she has a much bigger selection than her older sister.
> 
> But I do think DS7 is too young to say he's outgrown Cars and Toy Story. Maybe because he's grown up on them? It's makes toy buying much harder when you cut out those two entire aisles of the store. I think about 80 percent of Disney boy toys are Cars or Toy Story. Luckily he LOVES Phineas and Ferb, in fact he's wearing a P&F shirt right now.
> 
> It means we don't stand in tons of character lines at the park. We'll have to see Tigger (more on that later) and I'll ask each kid who they want to see most. And you have to see Mickey -- I think it's against the Disney Law to go to the park and not visit with the Big Cheese himself.
> 
> *So how did you deal with your kids getting "too big" for some of the Disney characters?
> 
> Are there any really fun characters we should look for who aren't as popular?
> 
> Which characters are "must-do" or tradition for you on every trip?*
> 
> PHXscuba



I hear you!  We enjoy our Disney vacations for just what you said - we are away from distractions and enjoy time together as a family.

To answer your questions.  Our family is DH, Me, DS 21, DS 21.  Being 'excited' about the characters went away a while ago.  Their love for their mom and excitement of a Disney family vacation is alive and kickin'

*how did you deal with your kids getting "too big" for some of the Disney characters?*

In all seriousness, if the lines aren't long and it's a character I'd like to have a pic with I usually just ask for indulgence from my men.  "It would mean a lot to me"  I don't think of asking when it's magic morning time or the line is long!  











The other way is to plan character meals that are good food PLUS characters are around.  Tusker House at AK, GCH Storytellers, Goofy's Kitchen.  They know if they want mom/dad to pay for dinner they will be around when the characters come to the table   They do tease me about 'oh look - here comes Goofy, time to get another plate'.  






They will usually indulge me for the free Disney Visa photo shoot too! DSs were 19yo here.






Just wanted you to have proof that older children will still have pictures taken with the characters.  

You will need to change your expectations a bit as your children grow up but we are proof that a love of Disney and wonderful family trips are possible way beyond when your babies are babies.  Hey - we even sleep in some days and get to the park at lunch.  Unheard of a few years ago.

We started going to Disney with our boys when they were 7.  They'll almost be 22 when we go this December.  I hope we have years of precious family trips in our future.


----------



## kaoden39

There are some characters they never outgrow.  But, I cheat just in case there is a character they don't want to see like the Princesses.  We travel as a group with friends who have a young daughter.  She is now 6 years old and I still have a few years of having a companion.  The last two trips I went on were without any kids.  In 2011 I stood in almost every line I could find with Duffy to get his picture taken with the characters.  I was making a book for my great nephew with Duffy.  Then in February for our 20th anniversary DH and I stood in line for as many characters as we could to get our pictures taken.  We had a ball!


----------



## PHXscuba

My kids are pretty good about humoring me if I want photos. They know I don't have the patience to stand in line for every character. I try to prioritize what we want most and not stand in very many long lines. Older DS always rolls his eyes at home when I talk about character pictures, but I think he's genuinely smiling in every one I can think of.

******Switching gears, is everyone as happy as me that Disney is buying Lucasfilm?? If Lucas is going to sell, I'm glad Disney got it. Behind Disney, I'd rank Star Wars among my favorite concepts. My father took me to see Star Wars when it first came out -- I was not quite 5. I cannot imagine taking a kid that young to Star Wars today. Despite Darth Vader nightmares  I grew to love the series. I rode Star Tours for the first time when it was still in soft openings in December 1986. I rode the old version for the last time the weekend before it closed in July 2010. Bookends! We rode the new Star Tours 3D at WDW last year and I'm excited to ride it again at DLR because I heard it's even better!

_*And*_ Lucasfilm also includes Indiana Jones, another all-time favorite of mine. (I know, I have weird taste in movies for a girl. I also love James Bond movies. )

*If you come back tomorrow, I promise a boatload of Halloween photos!! Cute little kids in costume!! DCA Halloween stuff that no longer exists!!*

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

I'm in.  Now back to catch up.


----------



## PHXscuba

rentayenta said:


> I'm in.  Now back to catch up.



Welcome aboard!  

I need to go catch up on your WDW trip. We had so much fun there last October!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> My kids are pretty good about humoring me if I want photos. They know I don't have the patience to stand in line for every character. I try to prioritize what we want most and not stand in very many long lines. Older DS always rolls his eyes at home when I talk about character pictures, but I think he's genuinely smiling in every one I can think of.
> 
> ******Switching gears, is everyone as happy as me that Disney is buying Lucasfilm?? If Lucas is going to sell, I'm glad Disney got it. Behind Disney, I'd rank Star Wars among my favorite concepts. My father took me to see Star Wars when it first came out -- I was not quite 5. I cannot imagine taking a kid that young to Star Wars today. Despite Darth Vader nightmares  I grew to love the series. I rode Star Tours for the first time when it was still in soft openings in December 1986. I rode the old version for the last time the weekend before it closed in July 2010. Bookends! We rode the new Star Tours 3D at WDW last year and I'm excited to ride it again at DLR because I heard it's even better!
> 
> _*And*_ Lucasfilm also includes Indiana Jones, another all-time favorite of mine. (I know, I have weird taste in movies for a girl. I also love James Bond movies. )
> 
> *If you come back tomorrow, I promise a boatload of Halloween photos!! Cute little kids in costume!! DCA Halloween stuff that no longer exists!!*
> 
> PHXscuba



I'm super happy about the merger.  There was a link on fb to Eiger's press/phone conference talking about the merger.  How Lucas knew Disney would take good care of his branded icons.   Something like "we know iconic characters and how to preserve and protect them".

One of our favorite, although HOT, Disney vacations was to DHS for Star Wars Weekend.  It is well worth the trip for any Star Wars lover.  There is a link in my signature if anyone cares to see what my family looks like sweating like pigs while having pictures taken with Wookies.


----------



## PHXscuba

*As promised ... cute kids in Halloween costumes (warning: sugar overload)*






This is not a Halloween costume but it is one of my all-time favorite pictures of B, who is now 13 with stick-straight hair. They did the Mickey Mouse March tap dance for her first dance recital. Now she's _en pointe_. 











My younger daughter K was Tinkerbell at 4 and Cinderella at 5.






B doing her best Jasmine impression at age 7.






This is B (right) with her BFF. BFF is the daughter of my BFF (who went to Disneyland at Christmas with me a couple years ago). We both bought this Sleeping Beauty costume for our girls without knowing it! They still dress alike without meaning to!






My younger DS S made a very cute Tigger. DH saw me uploading this photo last night and remarked again how cute DS was in it (remember Tigger is DH's favorite)






Same DS as Captain Hook a couple years later.

This year, B is going as Katniss from _Hunger Games_ (she looks really good as her), K is a bumblebee, and S is a ninja. We don't let B or DS16 trick-or-treat (they're taller than most of the people handing out candy!) but DS16 will likely wear a Darth Vader mask and help me hand out candy, and B and her cousin are taking a friend's little kids around for her.​
*More pictures later!*


----------



## Sherry E

I don't think those kids could be any cuter!


----------



## PHXscuba

Okay, my ghoulish friends, I am back after a quick detour to our elementary school's Halloween parade. Those weird cover-your-face stretchy "morph suits" seem to be all the rage for little boys this year. Ugggg and ugly.

So I promised more pictures ... Our last multi-day Disneyland trip as a family was October 2009. I was very excited for all of the fall goodies. DS4 still calls the Haunted Mansion "Jack's House" based it being HMH during his first visit!







The giant Mickey pumpkin. DS4 pointed out every Mickey pumpkin the whole trip. Oddly enough, it didn't get old -- maybe because I was equally enthralled.






The kids always cooperate better for the posed shots if I let them do a couple goofy ones too.


*Now on to vintage DCA!! *












My kids were especially fond of the candy-corn cactus because we live in Arizona!

Happy Halloween to all!!

PHXscuba​


----------



## kaoden39

I love seeing the kids in costumes.  My great nephew is one of the Avengers and his two best friends are also Avengers.  So cute!


I love the picture of the Golden Gate Bridge with the candy corn.  I really miss it.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

First, I am thrilled with the new Disney acquisition.  I too am a female lover of all things Star Wars, Indiana Jones and James Bond.

I am also the only female in my little family of 3.  Since my son was born I have really gotten back into princesses (I am 46) and my son, age 10 now doesn't like them anymore.  But my heart would truly break if he ever went to Disneyland and didn't want to see my favorite Mouse.

And I am a big fan of your pre-trip report, thanks for posting!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I love seeing the kids in costumes.  My great nephew is one of the Avengers and his two best friends are also Avengers.  So cute!
> 
> 
> I love the picture of the Golden Gate Bridge with the candy corn.  I really miss it.



Since I only saw it in person once, I can't say I "miss it," but I liked it. Too bad they can't find a way to incorporate some of the giant candy into Bugs Land during Halloween. Maybe Heimlich's Candy Train?



Carolwoodpr said:


> First, I am thrilled with the new Disney acquisition.  I too am a female lover of all things Star Wars, Indiana Jones and James Bond.
> 
> I am also the only female in my little family of 3.  Since my son was born I have really gotten back into princesses (I am 46) and my son, age 10 now doesn't like them anymore.  But my heart would truly break if he ever went to Disneyland and didn't want to see my favorite Mouse.
> 
> And I am a big fan of your pre-trip report, thanks for posting!



Welcome aboard, Carolwoodpr!!  I'm glad someone else shares my oddball tastes! I blame/credit my father for many of my likes (including DL, if you see the first page of this PTR). I usually say how much I am like my mother in organization and temperment, but you just made me realize I am really more like my Dad in things I love -- all those movies, plus reading, chocolate, Disney, etc.

And I've found 10-year-olds to run hot and cold on anything and everything. I don't have very many good ideas for DD10's Christmas this year because she is in between a kid and a teen.



tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing.



Yeah, I love sharing pictures. I am biased in thinking my kids are adorable (and growing up to be handsome and beautiful). It sure helps that they're cute on the days I want to strangle them! x4

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I think I am partial to the Golden Gate because it is such a big part of our state.  I don't know why I miss it so much at the park because I just need to drive 45 miles to see the "real" thing.


----------



## PHXscuba

The good news is I finally made some calls about hotels and pricing.

The inconclusive news is that the onsite hotels don't have AAA or AP pricing for March yet.  The CM was as helpful as he could be under the circumstances, telling me that _most likely_ AAA and AP would knock about 10 percent off when they are released.  

The bad news is that unless the AP discount ends up being a good amount more (unlikely?) than the same 10 percent AAA gets me, I probably won't be able to justify an AP, at least not solely for the discounts on this trip. And the onsite rates are humongous.

DLH didn't have any standard view available for my dates mid-March, so two "deluxe view" rooms, for four nights, with tax, minus the assumed 10 percent, comes out to *$3892.* 

PPH is a little more reasonable, with a two standard view rooms with everything I accounted for above coming to *$2654.*

To contrast, I looked into HoJo. It's right around *$1100* for the two rooms. 

I have a weird problem many of you would probably like to have. If I tell DH, he will probably say to spring for onsite, at least the PPH. But now I'm wondering if I feel right about paying more than double. Even if we have the money, that $1500 could be put to a lot of worthy uses.

I don't think I'm going to decide for sure now. I'll probably put down deposits at PPH and HoJo; I have saved enough to do that. It might make a difference what the hours end up being. The early entry (especially for DCA) is a major perk. But if early entry is at 7 a.m., I am not sure how committed we will be to getting up before 6:00 in order to be at the gates between 6:30 and 7. I am on vacation! But hours won't come out until January ...

I think this is one thing that I liked about WDW. Park hours posted six months in advance (would have been out in September in this case). AAA rates plugged into the computer all the time. If Disneyland wants to start attracting people who come from afar and spend more than a day or two, they're going to have to start offering information farther in advance (for example, see the current Candlelight Processional debacle).

*Anyone with any wisdom about my hotel dilemma?*

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Chances are that any AP rates for the hotels in March won't show up on the calendar until after the holidays are over.  I'm thinking January.

It used to be that there were the usual, 365-day-a-year 10% discounts that one could get with an AP, and then there would be...the "good rates," or the rates that fell below $200 per night.  The good rates would usually come out to being a 30% discount.  Every so often there would be an offer that was 35% off rack rate.  Gone are the good ol' days of $139 or $159 PPH rooms.

The PPH rate that I have right now for December (the one that is already paid) is $225 per night, and that was the cheapest rate available.  I was told it is 10% off.  Seeing that last year my PPH room was $99 per night, and in 2010 I had a room that was 35% off (something like $163 or $168 per night - I can't recall), this $225 is not sitting well with me.  I love the PPH and I love staying onsite, but I don't feel it is a hotel that is worth $200 per night and above (before taxes).  Until this year, I'd never paid $200 before taxes for the PPH...and I may not be paying it again.

Also at this time of year there would normally be some kind of a nifty PIN code or special offer going around, and I would be frantically trying to switch my reservation to a better rate.  I don't think a better rate will come along.

I always like having the option of early entry/Magic Mornings with an onsite stay, but I have not always taken advantage of it.  When I have taken advantage of it, I loved it!  Fantasyland was a wondrous place, with almost no one in it!  The great thing is that now we can have early entry into one park or the other every day of our stay, instead of the previous Tues-Thurs-Sat-Sun deal.  That makes the early entry even more worthwhile.

But it's a lot of money to pay to stay onsite if you are not 100% sure you are going to use your early entry options.


----------



## tksbaskets

I think the optimum experience is staying OP.  Like Sherry says if you take advantage of Magic Mornings it is a real plus.

That said, if you don't, $1500 would buy a lot of goodies, APs, etc....

I'm no help am I....


----------



## kaoden39

To me another big factor on the AP is the discounts in the shops and at the restaurants. Of course for the discounts you can buy just one and have those discounts. I am no help.  Sorry.


----------



## PHXscuba

You're right, you all are no help!! 



Sherry E said:


> Chances are that any AP rates for the hotels in March won't show up on the calendar until after the holidays are over.  I'm thinking January.
> 
> It used to be that there were the usual, 365-day-a-year 10% discounts that one could get with an AP, and then there would be...the "good rates," or the rates that fell below $200 per night.  The good rates would usually come out to being a 30% discount.  Every so often there would be an offer that was 35% off rack rate.  Gone are the good ol' days of $139 or $159 PPH rooms.
> 
> The PPH rate that I have right now for December (the one that is already paid) is $225 per night, and that was the cheapest rate available.  I was told it is 10% off.  Seeing that last year my PPH room was $99 per night, and in 2010 I had a room that was 35% off (something like $163 or $168 per night - I can't recall), this $225 is not sitting well with me.  I love the PPH and I love staying onsite, but I don't feel it is a hotel that is worth $200 per night and above (before taxes).  Until this year, I'd never paid $200 before taxes for the PPH...and I may not be paying it again.
> 
> Also at this time of year there would normally be some kind of a nifty PIN code or special offer going around, and I would be frantically trying to switch my reservation to a better rate.  I don't think a better rate will come along.
> 
> I always like having the option of early entry/Magic Mornings with an onsite stay, but I have not always taken advantage of it.  When I have taken advantage of it, I loved it!  Fantasyland was a wondrous place, with almost no one in it!  The great thing is that now we can have early entry into one park or the other every day of our stay, instead of the previous Tues-Thurs-Sat-Sun deal.  That makes the early entry even more worthwhile.
> 
> But it's a lot of money to pay to stay onsite if you are not 100% sure you are going to use your early entry options.



The PPH rate is about $284 with the 10 percent off. Hard to believe they want more for March than the first week of December. I guess it's considered spring break/Easter season by then. And I'm certainly not holding out much hope for a PIN code. I think if I booked onsite we would definitely use the early entry, it's more a question of how much cracking the whip to get everyone going I would be doing. I'd _really_ like to have those park hours to help me decide.



tksbaskets said:


> I think the optimum experience is staying OP.  Like Sherry says if you take advantage of Magic Mornings it is a real plus.
> 
> That said, if you don't, $1500 would buy a lot of goodies, APs, etc....
> 
> I'm no help am I....



You're right, it is the optimum way to do it, and we were spoiled by being in the DLH last time. Plus it's probably our last big family trip with all the kids for sure still around. But you're right -- we could upgrade everyone in the family to APs for less than $1500. Hmmm.... never thought of it from that angle.



kaoden39 said:


> To me another big factor on the AP is the discounts in the shops and at the restaurants. Of course for the discounts you can buy just one and have those discounts. I am no help.  Sorry.



Yes, I was thinking of just getting one AP (for me!!) Problem is, I already have AAA (similar hotel discount) and a Disney VISA (some food/souvenir discounts). It's hard to crunch how much more I would save above those discounts.

Now (independent of the onsite/offsite quandry) if I knew for sure for sure that I would come back in the next year, the AP would be a no-brainer. It's just that DH already thinks I'm a little Disney-crazy and I'm almost embarrassed to propose it. I thought maybe if I got it "for the discounts" I could then sneak in more trips as an afterthought (the "evil plot" part of my title).

Thanks for the input,
PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

4 months.

120 days.

I LOVE round numbers.

So I checked my handy iPhone countdown app this morning and it claims I have four months and exactly 120 days left until our trip.

My feelings:  

I guess it's because the last big family trip I planned was to Disney World. At four months out, I already had plane tickets, dining reservations (that I changed several times), a resort reservation, maybe even the park tickets before prices went up. 

Despite all my yakking on here, want to know what I've *actually* booked for this trip???

NOTHING. Big fat zero.

Part of it is not my fault. They haven't released those AP/AAA rates for the onsite hotels yet. Dining reservations won't be available until January. Neither will park hours. I am still crunching the math on what tickets to buy and if one will become a beautiful AP.

But I think I will break down and book hotels on Tuesday when the kids go back to school. One onsite and one off, to hedge my bets. When I need two rooms, I can't wait too long. And I know soon I will be sucked into Christmas  (it's already tugging on me) and I will wake up one morning and be posting about 60 days or two months to go!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

Nothing booked?  I'd be feeling a tad uneasy by this point.  When will the discounted prices be released?

What app do you have on your iPhone for counting down to your trip?  I'd love to get it.

TK


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> Nothing booked?  I'd be feeling a tad uneasy by this point.  When will the discounted prices be released?
> 
> What app do you have on your iPhone for counting down to your trip?  I'd love to get it.
> 
> TK



I have no idea when the discounts will be released. Sherry says the AP ones may not show until January!! I don't know when the AAA ones go in the system. Silly me thought they were just always there.

I know I have to book something. Our last trip I was booking for 15 people in 5 rooms so I did it early and used a travel agent. They are going to take away my OCD planner badge if I wait much longer. 

The countdown app is called "WDW Countdown" and it's in the iTunes store for 99 cents. You can use their stock images or a photo of your own (I have a picture of my kids from last year's WDW trip). You can set it to give you a little "bing" once each day with a message about how many days left. I don't have mine set to go off yet because my kids don't know. I know last year when it was counting down to WDW, hearing that bing at 9 a.m. every day brought an instant smile to my face. 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I am one of those people that always books really early, and then I know I can go back and cancel.  I wonder if you can book and then go back and take advantage of the AP rates.  It might be worth calling and asking.


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> I have no idea when the discounts will be released. Sherry says the AP ones may not show until January!! I don't know when the AAA ones go in the system. Silly me thought they were just always there.
> 
> I know I have to book something. Our last trip I was booking for 15 people in 5 rooms so I did it early and used a travel agent. They are going to take away my OCD planner badge if I wait much longer.
> 
> The countdown app is called "WDW Countdown" and it's in the iTunes store for 99 cents. You can use their stock images or a photo of your own (I have a picture of my kids from last year's WDW trip). You can set it to give you a little "bing" once each day with a message about how many days left. I don't have mine set to go off yet because my kids don't know. I know last year when it was counting down to WDW, hearing that bing at 9 a.m. every day brought an instant smile to my face.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks!

I'm with kaoden39 at this point I'd probably book and cancel if better rates come along and there is room availability.


----------



## PHXscuba

Yes, I'm going to be booking tomorrow. If I try to do it today I have curious kids around. 

I think I'm going to book HoJo as a backup in case the onsite thing doesn't work out -- price, early hours, etc. I think I'm reserving PPH because as much as I love the DLH, I do not love it $1200 more than PPH!! I am however wavering on whether I want to spring for a theme-park for PPH. It would totally wow my family if I pulled off that surprise, especially since our last onsite view from DLH was the parking lot south of the Frontier tower!

I just can't believe it's gotten this close already, especially since I'm usually the one booking far in advance. True story: the week before our fall break trip to DLR in 2009, I was on the phone booking a cruise for fall break _2010_ because the cruise line was running a good sale. No, I'm not compulsive or anything ....

*AND ... I should have pictures of DS7's newly renovated Phineas and Ferb room to share soon!*

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I can hardly wait to see the pictures of his room!


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, assignment complete! I now have two rooms at the PPH reserved for our dates. I wimped out on booking the theme-park view rooms -- almost $100 more per night (equals $800 more total). I will just have to wish for a pixie-dust room upgrade. 

I also have a backup reservation at Hojos for the same nights with a credit card hold. I figure since it's no money I will wait and see how things go around here the next few months and what discounts come out.

But right now I am committed to doing this trip* full-out*, including spending the money on the luxury of an onsite hotel. A dear friend (the second in eight weeks) passed away from cancer over the weekend. I know both of my friends would have paid any amount of money to have one last vacation with their kids and grandkids. We also lost my 22-year-old nephew in a car crash last spring and I know my brother is so, so glad he spent so much time with him, not knowing how little he had left. With my son off to college etc. in less than two years I want to be sure we make as many memories with the time we do get. 

******
Switching gears to something lighter ... we played a fun game of Disney Charades last night. It was totally freeform, but highlights included:

... DH holding DS7 up and out in front of him, Rafiki-style, which caused both DDs to immediately break into "The Circle of Life."

... DS16 trying to act out Rapunzel's hair  I told him he got points for doing it with so little hair of his own.

... DD10 biting an imaginary apple and collapsing (Snow White)

... DD13 doing her best Nemo impression -- flapping around with one little fin

... me trying to act out one-eyed Mike from Monster's Inc. Trying to scare people, opening doors, showing one eye, etc. They got it ... eventually.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

That's how I felt about the trip we had planned for this week.  Sigh, I am trying to plan a trip for next year now but with DHs health in question who knows?


Last night sounds like it was fun!


 For your reservations!!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> That's how I felt about the trip we had planned for this week.  Sigh, I am trying to plan a trip for next year now but with DHs health in question who knows?
> 
> 
> Last night sounds like it was fun!
> 
> 
> For your reservations!!



It's really hard when you can't take a trip, and after the initial disappointment, it returns when you "should have" been there. Extra hugs for you this week. 

Since you are within driving distance, the good news is that everything (as you know) is pretty easy to cancel -- hotel deposits or holds, tickets don't have to be bought ahead, etc. It sucks to plan it all out and then postpone, but sometimes making those plans helps cope with the everyday stresses -- kind of a mental vacation.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> It's really hard when you can't take a trip, and after the initial disappointment, it returns when you "should have" been there. Extra hugs for you this week.
> 
> Since you are within driving distance, the good news is that everything (as you know) is pretty easy to cancel -- hotel deposits or holds, tickets don't have to be bought ahead, etc. It sucks to plan it all out and then postpone, but sometimes making those plans helps cope with the everyday stresses -- kind of a mental vacation.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you.


You're right, being within driving distance makes it easier to plan.  I have been in such a funk over everything that I haven't even looked at the AP Disneyland book that we got. I need to get busy with something else.


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba so glad you were able to get your rooms reserved.  I'll be hoping for the upgrade for you too.  It really is enjoyable when you can to splurge for being on property. 

You are so right that time with the ones we love is precious and not to be taken for granted.  DH and I will continue to take our college aged sons to Disney as long as they keep going with us. 

kaoden39 I will keep your DH and family in my prayers.  Hoping you can get that DL trip in next year.


----------



## kaoden39

tksbaskets said:


> PHXscuba so glad you were able to get your rooms reserved.  I'll be hoping for the upgrade for you too.  It really is enjoyable when you can to splurge for being on property.
> 
> You are so right that time with the ones we love is precious and not to be taken for granted.  DH and I will continue to take our college aged sons to Disney as long as they keep going with us.
> 
> kaoden39 I will keep your DH and family in my prayers.  Hoping you can get that DL trip in next year.




Thank you.


----------



## PHXscuba

*"Aren't You A Little Young to Be Renovating this Bedroom? Yes, yes I am."*

We recently finished DS7's bedroom makeover. He has had the same cowboys-themed room since we moved him into a bed at age 2. I LOVED his cowboy room, but it was overdue for a change.











Where did this little guy go??? ​
That border may look difficult, but here's my little secret: it's just bandanna-print fabric, starched onto the wall. It came down like magic and required just a little cleanup for the residue.




The "backstory:" DS *loves* Phineas and Ferb. In fact, our whole family does. If you have Disney kids, you've probably seen at least a few episodes. If not, I highly recommend it. It's very clever and celebrates using your imagination and working together. There are  inside jokes that recur after you've seen a few episodes. DS16 and I bat around Doofenschmirtz' "Inator" references and the bad German accent. The girls love the musical numbers, and DS looks like Phineas but likes Ferb best.

He was really looking forward to meeting P and F at Hollywood Studios last year. (Who am I kidding ... I was almost as excited as he was )





They have a host that pulls the kids out of line to help with interactive games. DS got to play inflatable guitar during Gitchee Gitchee Goo. 





The fam with Phineas and Ferb​
So when we started talking about how to reno his room, it was only natural that a P and F theme was one idea. His eyes lit up.   

This is a lived-in boy's room, not a Pottery Barn catalog, so it's well used.





The 9 pictures on the wall are from a calendar I cut up, plus dollar-store frames. Cost probably $25 total with the hanging hardware. DH got to use his laser level. 





I love wall decals!! So cheap and easy to put up and take down.​
The _piece de resistance_ will be arriving on Santa's sleigh after giving me a few gray hairs. I saw this online a couple months ago and _shoulda, shoulda, shoulda_ bought it then.





Is this not the most adorable thing EVER?!!!​
So I waited to buy it until the room renovation was a for sure thing ... by which time it was out of stock on the Pillow Pet website.  And only one Amazon seller has it and it's more than $60 shipped.  I have my limits.

I dithered quite a while, hoping it would go down in price or restock. I was about to give up (or give in). Finally, I saw a DIS thread on ordering stuff from Disneyland and decided to call Parks Merchandise and beg for help!! This morning I ordered one and it was only $37 with the shipping. 

DS loves his new room and I am glad to have it done.

We are looking forward to the Phineas and Ferb Rockin Rollin Dance Party in DCA next spring!!


----------



## kaoden39

How adorable!  You did a great job!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great job with the new bedroom!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> How adorable!  You did a great job!





tksbaskets said:


> Great job with the new bedroom!



Thank you both for your kind words! I am glad to have it done, especially since we are stripping wallpaper next weekend. 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh boy, I found your PTR!!  What a bunch of cute kids!!!  I'll be leaving a few days before you get there in March.  I'll be there with the Dis Divas Girls Trip until March 3rd!!  I'll let Mickey and gang know you all are coming and to treat you right!!! Love the Phineas and Ferb room!!! (I agree, love the wall clings)


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh boy, I found your PTR!!  What a bunch of cute kids!!!  I'll be leaving a few days before you get there in March.  I'll be there with the Dis Divas Girls Trip until March 3rd!!  I'll let Mickey and gang know you all are coming and to treat you right!!! Love the Phineas and Ferb room!!! (I agree, love the wall clings)



Welcome aboard!!  I'm amazed you have time to read other PTRs with your trip getting so close.  I am an early overplanner like you, so this gives me an outlet without driving everyone crazy.

******

Speaking of people driving people crazy ...

So I know my "reveal" of our trip plans on Christmas (more on that later) won't be an enormous surprise to our kids. I've been vague about future Disney plans ... "We'll go back *sometime* next year, probably" ... We had some friends over earlier and they inquired about our holiday plans. DH told them, "Oh, we aren't going anywhere until March."  Without letting a beat pass, I had to do damage control: "Well, March is the earliest we'd be going anywhere ... it's spring break and we'll probably go somewhere." 

DH apologized later and said he wasn't even thinking when it fell out of his face. I told him this is why we can't keep big secrets around our house -- because he is so bad at keeping them!!! He told me next time to just keep it a secret from him too -- just wake him up, tell him his schedule has been cleared for the week, and to point the car toward California.  I think he was kidding, but hmmm..... 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*This just in:*

Disneyland releases new ticket discounts for the winter and wouldn't you know, the last possible use date is March 11 -- the first day we will be in the parks. My feelings:   I guess that bodes badly for the crowds they are thinking will come that week, a la spring break. Right now Touring Plans has the weekdays that week about a 7/8, which I can deal with. Just not good for possible discounts.

In other news, I saw a thread that it appears Big Thunder Mountain Railroad might NOT be closed. The source was a Disney refurb list, but I  don't know if it's a for-sure thing now. I really, really, really hope that it's open while we're there. It's one of our favorite rides and we have to ride it at night and during the day.

While we're on the topic, here's what I can figure out that's *new or significantly different* in Disneyland park since our last trip (July 2010 one-day in DL):

*Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln* -- I probably saw this as a kid  but have no memory of it, so I consider it new. I hope the *Voices of Liberty* are still around in March too. Wouldn't you know it, all three of my older kids are studying U.S. history this year!

*Matterhorn* -- haven't been since the big refurb last year. This was one of my favorite rides when I was a kid (especially as a teen snuggling in the two-person seats with a boy ) but as an adult I can't ride it more than once per trip -- too rough. I hear it is still rough but I will ride it at least once to "update myself." DS7 has a strange aversion to this ride despite liking other rollercoasters. I will probably be a bad mom and make him ride once. 

*Star Tours*  Technically we have already done this -- at WDW a year ago. But I heard the DL version's vehicles got even more TLC and may be better than WDW's. And WDW's was awesome. I think we rode 5 times there and only repeated one scene total.

*Fantasy Faire* -- they say will open "in the spring." Most likely we would skip it even if it is open. I can't say I'm crushed that DDs are too old to wait in lengthy lines for princesses. Why couldn't the theater be open with a cool new show by then?

*Soundsational parade* -- My family members are not the wait-for-parades types, but I have heard such good things about this parade that we will try to see it. My kids are really into music, so I think it will be worth it.

*Indiana Jones* -- first time DS7 will be tall enough to ride, and we'll see what they change after this big fall refurb.

Right now the only things *scheduled to be closed* during our trip are:

*Big Thunder*, maybe 

*Fantasyland Theater*

*Mark Twain* -- I like it, but I'm not crushed by its absence

I know DLR could announce more, but at least there's no draining-of-the-river involved. I'll go over the much-lengthier list of what's new to us in DCA in some future post.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

The one real effect of the Mark Twain being down means that Fantasmic will be down too.

I always do Great Moments With Mr Lincoln. Especially if it is hot, great place to sit down and cool off.

I want to see the Princess Fantasy Faire. I am excited to see of the theming is as fun as it is in Pixie Hollow.


----------



## PHXscuba

Hmm ... I hadn't thought about the Mark Twain affecting Fantasmic. They haven't said anything about Fantasmic being dark, but I know they do that sometimes in the spring. Can they do Fantasmic without the Mark Twain? Could it just be closed to daytime guests but still used during the show?

I am hoping I can see the theming of Fantasy Faire without getting in a line!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

I should also add that we saw "Wreck-It Ralph" yesterday as a family after Thanksgiving lunch. I thought it was really good, although seeing it from the front row gave DH a massive headache.

I am also starting to put together the kids' "surprise" for Christmas morning when they find out we are going in March. I have a couple more things being shipped and then I will show you what I have and hopefully get a few more ideas of what to add. Now that Thanksgiving is over I don't have to pretend anymore that it's not all about CHRISTMAS!!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Hmm ... I hadn't thought about the Mark Twain affecting Fantasmic. They haven't said anything about Fantasmic being dark, but I know they do that sometimes in the spring. Can they do Fantasmic without the Mark Twain? Could it just be closed to daytime guests but still used during the show?
> 
> I am hoping I can see the theming of Fantasy Faire without getting in a line!!
> 
> PHXscuba



I have been there when it affects it, but I don't know.  


I want to see what is on the inside of PFF and I don't think I will unless I go in there. Inquiring(read as nosy) mind wants to know.




PHXscuba said:


> I should also add that we saw "Wreck-It Ralph" yesterday as a family after Thanksgiving lunch. I thought it was really good, although seeing it from the front row gave DH a massive headache.
> 
> I am also starting to put together the kids' "surprise" for Christmas morning when they find out we are going in March. I have a couple more things being shipped and then I will show you what I have and hopefully get a few more ideas of what to add. Now that Thanksgiving is over I don't have to pretend anymore that it's not all about CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> PHXscuba




Front row does that to me too. I remember years ago we went to see the Rugrat's in Paris and the only seats were right up in front.


I have a ton of Christmas spirit this year but we can't have a tree this year. Our dogs are still puppies.


----------



## PHXscuba

So I see that others on the DIS have been posting that Big Thunder will actually be closed much of next year. Seems it just didn't make it onto one refurb list and we all jumped to hopeful conclusions. Sometimes I long for the days when you just showed up to the park and found out what was closed. Not most of the time -- I'm too OCD -- but occasionally the Internet is overkill.

I checked my phone app today and it says *104 days to go*. In less than a week we will be in double digits!

I have been on a peppermint binge the last couple days. Sherry knows how much I love that flavor, and this is the most MINTY-ful time of the year! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> So I see that others on the DIS have been posting that Big Thunder will actually be closed much of next year. Seems it just didn't make it onto one refurb list and we all jumped to hopeful conclusions. Sometimes I long for the days when you just showed up to the park and found out what was closed. Not most of the time -- I'm too OCD -- but occasionally the Internet is overkill.
> 
> I checked my phone app today and it says *104 days to go*. In less than a week we will be in double digits!
> 
> I have been on a peppermint binge the last couple days. Sherry knows how much I love that flavor, and this is the most MINTY-ful time of the year!
> 
> PHXscuba




Well, boo on that. You know I am really bad (or is it good?) about actually looking to see what is going to be open or closed. Or opening for that matter. I planned our 2010 trip for the week that WoC opened. Hence my nickname for it World of Chaos. It was so busy that week but we had a ball.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Big Thunder Mt RR is my favorite ride, so I'm glad I will get to ride it here in a couple weeks!!!  I will miss is for my February trip  

 YAY for almost being in double digits!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Big Thunder Mt RR is my favorite ride, so I'm glad I will get to ride it here in a couple weeks!!!  I will miss is for my February trip
> 
> YAY for almost being in double digits!!!!



Yes, I know my kids will be sad to miss Big Thunder. I think of all the rollercoasters it is the most universally loved. Of course DD10 and DS7 haven't ridden Screamin' yet ... I am hopeful the red rocks of Radiator Springs Racers will fill the bill, although I'm sure we won't get to ride it as many times as we might Big Thunder.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So I am at the avoiding-my-real-work phase. I think it finally hit me how much I have to get done in the next few weeks and I am in total denial. The office needs a new printer, and the alarm system is being tempermental, so I have to do the research and figure out what to do about them. Plus I just got handed a big project that I thought I wouldn't have to tackle until February and I actually have to complete it in the next few weeks.

On the bright side, I got almost all of the Christmas stuff up (pictures later because of the whole avoiding-work thing). I still have the big tree to decorate but it will have to wait until I can sweet-talk DH into putting it up this weekend. It may require brownies ...

I am eager to get to Christmas because it will be a lot simpler to plan this trip once the kids know about it!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, it's a momentous day. It's December 1, and we now have just ...

99 days

until our trip!!!

It seems like so long and so short at the same time. I know the next month will be lost to planning (other than the Trip Reveal as I have dubbed it). I love the holidays but I have much to do as I mentioned a couple days ago.

In honor of it being a short, sweet 99 days away, I gift y'all with NINE photos (you really didn't want to sit through NINETY-NINE now, did you?) of our last big trip in October 2009. As I was exporting these photos, it kills me how _*young*_ my kids look in them. Three years is a world of difference, whether it's from 4 to 7, from 13 to 16, or in between.

Behold!

(apologies for the hugeness -- I think my exporting screwed up and I'm too lazy to re-do all 9 again)







From the "you can't do that at Disneyland any more" file, my kids on the Mickey statue at the DLH just after we arrived.






Posing on the Dumbo prop after riding it.






DD (then 10) and I just behind the empty seat (and DS13 next to us). I can't believe DH caught the takeoff on camera. DD was really scared for the first 1.5 seconds and then spent the rest of the ride yelling, "This is so awesome!" Yep, another generation of coaster fans.






DD and DS hugging Stitch, DS's favorite. A CM had told me Stitch wouldn't be out that day, but we came around a corner in Hollywood and there he was!!






The kids with the must-have Mickey bars. Whatever these three don't eat, DS16 will mop up. 






DS contemplating how to get the sword out of the stone.






We got to meet Tinkerbell and Fawn in the rain. Thankfully our CM friend helped us jump ahead of the half-hour line and get us in quickly. I need to find out where she will be working in March!






Another thing you can't do any more ... feed a swarm of koi at the Disneyland Hotel.






The ubiquitous picture in front of the Partners statue and the castle. I think we just traded with another family.​
I hope you enjoyed these photos. I can't wait to go back and take more!!


----------



## PHXscuba

All right, I need some help and inspiration!

As I have mentioned, my kids don't know we're going yet, at least not specifics. All inquiries have been met with a disinterested, "yeah, we'll probably go sometime next year," and a deft change of subject.

So I am planning to tell them officially at Christmas, so they have a date, and something to count down to (75 days as of Christmas Day). I don't expect a Youtube-quality reaction to this Trip Reveal ... they've been before and they've known they would be back.

What I DO need from all of you reading along are any ideas to supplement what I've already bought ... I still have time to make or ship items to add.

So here's what I've bought so far (and yes, I got the photo sizing wrangled):






Mickey Peeps! For eating right away. ($1.99 at Walgreens if anyone else wants a stocking stuffer)






The glow sticks are great for waiting on Fantasmic, WoC, fireworks, etc. Best $1 I spend for each Disney trip. The book is mostly for DS16 ... plus I will be borrowing it to read!






New lanyards and pins for DD13, DD10, and DS7. For me too! We will likely do a blind draw for the pins and do some trading amongst ourselves over the next few months. They sometimes decide what they will collect for the trip based on what they start with. At WDW DD13 had Cuties, DD10 had Chip and Dale and Tink, I got almost the whole set of holiday snowflakes.






PEZ!! Somehow this has become a trip tradition. I hate reloading them, but the kids think they're the best thing ever. C3PO for DS16, Pooh for DD13, Rapunzel for DD10, and Perry for DS7.​
..........................

*So anyone have any ideas I could add to this?* I also have the perfect size box and just bought a roll of Mickey wrapping paper at the dollar store. Plus the little brochure Disneyland sent me about our trip. I am toying with including a countdown, but I think 75 days out is too early for me to maintain. DS7 will figure out we will be there for his 8th birthday, but it doesn't feel like the Trip Reveal is the place to emphasize it.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

For the countdown a paper chain might be fun. The kids can help you and then they can take turns tearing a link off of the chain each day. 


If you want to buy more things to round out their stuff we were in the 99 cent store the other day and they had a ton of Disney stuff in there. Just an option if you want it.


----------



## tksbaskets

I don't think I have any great ideas but I sure like yours.  I love those PEEPS!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> For the countdown a paper chain might be fun. The kids can help you and then they can take turns tearing a link off of the chain each day.
> 
> 
> If you want to buy more things to round out their stuff we were in the 99 cent store the other day and they had a ton of Disney stuff in there. Just an option if you want it.



I will probably wait on the paper chain. DD13 is a want-to-do-it-myself type and she'd have a paper chain circling her bedroom if I let her! Maybe at 30 days out. I have been to Dollar Tree but will probably also hit the 99 Cent store before Christmas for stocking stuffers and to see if they have anything else marvelous. I'm sure we'll find things for the car ride as it gets closer.



tksbaskets said:


> I don't think I have any great ideas but I sure like yours.  I love those PEEPS!



The Peeps are really cute! I am glad I'm not trying to stuff them in a stocking because I'm not sure they'd fit. Someone posted them on another DIS section and I knew I had to find them. They are perfect for what I am doing! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

(this has nothing to do with my trip but everything to do with Disney, so tune in at your own peril) 

I just saw on a friend's Facebook update that they are at Hong Kong Disneyland!! I am so excited for them and a little jealous. She has been on sabbatical in New Zealand (she's a professor in Canada and we grew up together in CA) and they are traveling home by way of Hong Kong to visit family.

Actually, of all the foreign Disney parks, it would be slightly more likely for me to visit Hong Kong Disneyland than some of the others. My brother lives in Beijing and DH, and I have been there once to visit him. I should probably hold out for Shanghai Disneyland in a couple years.    OOO, a Disney Parks road trip, hitting Tokyo, Shanghai, and Hong Kong. Yeah, that would blow the vacation budget for the rest of my life!

I have seen some amazing photos of the foreign parks. I don't really have an official "bucket list," but if I am ever in France, Japan, or Hong Kong, I am putting my foot down and spending at least a day at Disney!

But for now I will be content with California 

PHXscuba


----------



## cristyhas3

We're going in March, too (7-12)! Your planning is fantastic! My DH says I have Disney on the brain. He says we *still* have 3 months. I say, we *only* have 3 months!

I live AZ, too (Tempe).


----------



## rentayenta

Love the Pez and Peeps. I better run to Walgreens in case DH changes his mind. 


Your family is just adorable. The Mickey bars look so yummy!


----------



## PHXscuba

cristyhas3 said:


> We're going in March, too (7-12)! Your planning is fantastic! My DH says I have Disney on the brain. He says we *still* have 3 months. I say, we *only* have 3 months!
> 
> I live AZ, too (Tempe).



Welcome, CristyHas3!!  Yes, this trip report is group therapy for OverPlanners Anonymous.  I write here because you people understand that it's *only* three months!! When is your next Disneyland trip?



rentayenta said:


> Love the Pez and Peeps. I better run to Walgreens in case DH changes his mind.
> 
> 
> Your family is just adorable. The Mickey bars look so yummy!



You can never have too many Peeps! Even if they're not part of a Trip Reveal, they would make fun treats. Without the packaging, they're just red Mickey heads!

We think the kids are above-average on the adorable scale.  They clean up pretty nice and know when to smile for pictures!

PHXscuba


----------



## cristyhas3

PHXscuba said:
			
		

> Welcome, CristyHas3!!  Yes, this trip report is group therapy for OverPlanners Anonymous.  I write here because you people understand that it's *only* three months!! When is your next Disneyland trip?
> 
> You can never have too many Peeps! Even if they're not part of a Trip Reveal, they would make fun treats. Without the packaging, they're just red Mickey heads!
> 
> We think the kids are above-average on the adorable scale.  They clean up pretty nice and know when to smile for pictures!
> 
> PHXscuba



We'll be there March 7-12!


----------



## PHXscuba

cristyhas3 said:


> We'll be there March 7-12!



Cool! We'll overlap a little. I'm hoping it's not too spring-break crowded yet then.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So waaaay back on page 2 of this PTR, I found out about the "Limited Time Magic" promo that is Disney's big marketing effort for the year. _Color me largely unimpressed._ The one I found most amusing was the "Dapper Dans Sing Boy Bands" idea, which *kaoden39* and I determined had to be a bottom-of-the-barrel, coffee-aided, fill-the-press-release Hail Mary of an idea.

Apparently they were NOT joking. A Disney blogger attended the "what's next" media event at WDW last week and posted this clip of the Dapper Dan/Boy Band week o' fun. They really start into it after the first minute.

Okay ....

It appears they won't be announcing many of the promos until the Friday before, as a "surprise" for visitors (although one could argue anyone who doesn't do much homework for a Disney trip is "surprised" by a lot of things and wouldn't know it was actually anything special).

I'm not sure I agree with the blogger's assertion near the end that "These sorts of promotions are targeted at and designed for the more infrequent visitor." I think at least at Disneyland they are more targeted to AP holders or locals who can drop in on short notice if they see something they like. An infrequent visitor like me isn't going to come more often (or spend more money) for something I don't know about in advance or might not even notice in the park.

OK, enough amateur analysis. If I have time, I'll post some of my holiday Disneyland photos in the next couple days. Two weeks until Christmas Eve!  

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So I am stuck here this afternoon waiting on the pest control guy, a necessary evil. I got all my work done so now I get a little time to play.

I'll share a few pictures I took on my girls' getaway holiday trip with my best friend L, in December 2010.






The Santa in the Disneyland Hotel lobby was hidden around the corner from Goofy's Kitchen. We walked right up and got our picture!






Thanks to a great suggestion from *Sherry E*, we hung out in the grand lobby of the Grand Californian. It was so beautiful and relaxing. I think we both put it on our bucket list to stay there someday ... maybe when all of our kids are out of the house!






I tested out several gingerbread Mickeys that trip. Yum, yum, yum!






This was one of my favorite photos I took. I just love the contrast of the castle icicles and the red leaves.






Since we scored free park tickets through my husband's CM friend, we splurged on the Holiday Tour. We both agreed that it was well worth it, including front-of-the-line access to IASWH.






This photo is small enough resolution that it disguises the sad truth that I don't take good night/light pictures. But it's a rule you have to try at Disneyland!






I didn't take many pictures in DCA (gray day, not much exciting and Christmas-y), but I did like the reflection of Mickey's Fun Wheel with the big tree beside it.​

We had a wonderful trip and making it back next Christmas season (perhaps with the same friend in tow) is part of my plot if I can manage to come home with an AP from our March trip!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> So waaaay back on page 2 of this PTR, I found out about the "Limited Time Magic" promo that is Disney's big marketing effort for the year. _Color me largely unimpressed._ The one I found most amusing was the "Dapper Dans Sing Boy Bands" idea, which *kaoden39* and I determined had to be a bottom-of-the-barrel, coffee-aided, fill-the-press-release Hail Mary of an idea.
> 
> Apparently they were NOT joking. A Disney blogger attended the "what's next" media event at WDW last week and posted this clip of the Dapper Dan/Boy Band week o' fun. They really start into it after the first minute.
> 
> Okay ....
> 
> It appears they won't be announcing many of the promos until the Friday before, as a "surprise" for visitors (although one could argue anyone who doesn't do much homework for a Disney trip is "surprised" by a lot of things and wouldn't know it was actually anything special).
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with the blogger's assertion near the end that "These sorts of promotions are targeted at and designed for the more infrequent visitor." I think at least at Disneyland they are more targeted to AP holders or locals who can drop in on short notice if they see something they like. An infrequent visitor like me isn't going to come more often (or spend more money) for something I don't know about in advance or might not even notice in the park.
> 
> OK, enough amateur analysis. If I have time, I'll post some of my holiday Disneyland photos in the next couple days. Two weeks until Christmas Eve!
> 
> PHXscuba




I am so underwhelmed by the whole thing. 


The one thing I took away from the video is how short the Dapper Dan in yellow is.


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pictures of your girls trip!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I am so underwhelmed by the whole thing.
> 
> 
> The one thing I took away from the video is how short the Dapper Dan in yellow is.



Underwhelmed is a good word to describe it. I suppose I will be on the computer just before we go to see if there is anything interesting going on our week, but nothing to plan on. I wonder if I ask CMs in the park if they will even be aware of the "special" theme week stuff?



tksbaskets said:


> Love the pictures of your girls trip!



Thanks! We had so much fun doing all the things we can't do with all the kids in tow -- shopping, tours, eating things besides burgers and pizza ...  Our 13-year-old daughters (also best friends) think that we don't know they are scheming behind our backs to have the next girls' trip be mother/daughter! Hmmm.....

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Just another fun thing for them to have to know. Can you imagine the things they have to remember.


----------



## PHXscuba

So I've been a slacker again keeping this updated ... I think I feel guilty when it drops too low on the first page.

But I have an unanticipated (and unwelcome) day stuck home today with DS7 semi-sick. I made the mistake of saying Sunday night that I was so grateful all of the kids made it through their combined 5 Christmas concerts without getting sick. And the universe laughed.  Ugh. I now have to hold my breath for the next 3 days hoping no one else gets sick. And shove all of today's appointments into tomorrow.

*I need advice on the next topic ... 
*
So last night DH and I were discussing the Christmas plans -- whose house dinner is at, when we're opening gifts, etc. and I reminded him that I wanted to give the kids the Trip Reveal box during Christmas sometime, not right with the other gifts preferably. He kinda blew my mind when he suggested maybe holding it until New Year's -- making it about what we get to do next year.

I'm unsure if I like this idea or not. *Pros:* There's not really anything in the box that is strictly Christmas-y, and some of it won't get used much until the trip, like the lanyards. I like moving it away from the other gifts. *Cons:* I think part of my reluctance is that I Had A Plan, and now it's changing (I like things my way, surprise ) And I'll have to keep the darn secret another week!! And if I'm keeping the secret, it's going to be harder to talk to my parents about them joining us for a day. I don't expect my dad to give me an answer right away, but I was hoping to do it in person.

Any words of wisdom from the collective brain trust reading this?

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

Well since you asked - the kiddos will have so many happy things on Christmas it might be fun to keep it for NYE (countdown and open the box).  

My 2cents worth.  Frankly any time is a great time to find out you are going to DL!


----------



## PHXscuba

I think I'm coming around to the idea of giving the kids the Trip Reveal on New Year's Eve or New Year's Day (depending on when I can get them all in the same room ... ahhh teenagers).

It was never really a "Christmas present;" Christmas just happened to fall in the generally right timeframe. I have some unused silver wrapping paper that I can use for a gift that doesn't scream Christmas. OIf course if I do this, they may expect New Year's gifts every year ... NOT! 

Tomorrow's goal: must finish the holiday shopping!! And restock the pantry for the oversized kids that will be home too much of the next two weeks.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Well thank heavens, no one got what DS7 had last week. 

I finally got the last two presents wrapped -- a group gift for my parents that needed one more component my sister kept forgetting to give me, and one for my best friend's son (waiting on something handmade I just got last night).

My parents made it safely here, and they and my sister's family have been eating up a storm at my house. I can't believe how quickly the food goes, especially with two teens. We got a good-sized plate of treats delivered in the middle of dinner tonight and they were GONE within two hours. I had DH text a photo of the empty plate to our friend as a thank you!

I won't be on the DIS much the next few days, but I want to wish all of you following my trip report a *Merry Christmas* if you are celebrating, and a Happy Holiday and Family Time to those of you simply enjoying time off work or having some downtime.


----------



## PHXscuba

So we had a really awesome Christmas, with very little griping or ingratitude (a big pet peeve of mine), and lots of good food and family.

First I will give you a less-than-24-hours-old photo of what the family looks like now (not a year ago in the Disney World pictures I posted on the first page of this PTR):





If you recall my desperate hunt for a Perry the Platypus Pillow Pet for DS7, it all paid off. He was gobsmacked when he saw it sitting  alongside his stocking. It was a very Perry Christmas with several of his gifts sharing the theme. Here shown with a sucker that made him look like Perry too:




I guess by now the family has figured out I really like Disney stuff (duh). My mother got me these Hallmark Disney things that now reside on the shelf above my computer:




Gift giving from DH and the kids to me is always problematic. I want to be surprised, but also get things I might actually use. In practice this translates into a list I give him, which he picks out and maybe lets the kids help wrap. I'd really like the kids to be more involved, hut I can't really dictate how he does gift-giving.

So this year I told him: "We have a son that drives. Send him and DD13 out with $50 to get me something (anything!) they think I might like." They are old enough to handle that much.




​
I didn't get a picture of the gift before it was disassembled (and partially eaten!), but the basket contained the cute Minnie computer magnet as well as the Mickey cup (stuffed with Ghirardelli peppermint bark), along with a throw for my new bedroom reading chair and some other candy. I was really proud/touched with what they came up with. 

DD10 also got some Disney stuff -- the Brave DVD, Disney Hedbanz game, Just Dance Disney Wii game. The men/boys got some Disney/Pixar/Marvel DVDs as well.

Now I just have to find homes for everything ...

PHXscuba

*Coming up soon: the big Trip Reveal, and deciding on having my parents come along*

p.s. -- Sorry about the in-your-face enormous pictures. I need to get better organized so the smaller exported picture files end up in the right folders.


----------



## Sherry E

My goodness, those are gigantic photos, aren't they?  I saw the e-mail alert with the text of your post, and I saw your mention of the photo size at the bottom.  When I clicked on a link to one of the pictures, I saw what you meant! 

That is a *great, great* family picture!  You guys are definitely a happy-looking, photogenic bunch of folks.

I think that your sons came up with really nice gifts for you!  They're perfect, right down to the peppermint bark!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> My goodness, those are gigantic photos, aren't they?  I saw the e-mail alert with the text of your post, and I saw your mention of the photo size at the bottom.  When I clicked on a link to one of the pictures, I saw what you meant!
> 
> That is a *great, great* family picture!  You guys are definitely a happy-looking, photogenic bunch of folks.
> 
> I think that your sons came up with really nice gifts for you!  They're perfect, right down to the peppermint bark!



Yes, I'm afraid they are on to me! My kids know of my peppermint love. I always wear mint lip balm and they know if something nearby smells like mint, it's probably mom.

My goal is to get the photos on my computer (a fraction of our total photos) wrangled, cleaned out, and into folders so I know what I'm posting. And I'm bad at exporting photos in smaller sizes to use too. Once I see them all huge on my post, I have to decide if it's worth trying to find the ones I meant to post, or just using them raw. And I'm lazy! I guess if it's MY trip report, I can post them any size I please!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Yes, I'm afraid they are on to me! My kids know of my peppermint love. I always wear mint lip balm and they know if something nearby smells like mint, it's probably mom.
> 
> My goal is to get the photos on my computer (a fraction of our total photos) wrangled, cleaned out, and into folders so I know what I'm posting. And I'm bad at exporting photos in smaller sizes to use too. Once I see them all huge on my post, I have to decide if it's worth trying to find the ones I meant to post, or just using them raw. And I'm lazy! I guess if it's MY trip report, I can post them any size I please!
> 
> PHXscuba



Regarding peppermint - I posted a comment to you in my TR yesterday about my experiences (just 2 nights ago, on Christmas) trying to get peppermint ice cream.  What a joke. 

At least your city/state has not completely lost its marbles and only begun selling..._Slow Churned Peppermint Ice Cream_.  At least you guys have stores that still sell the 'good stuff.'  The REAL peppermint ice cream.  My grocery stores and pharmacies have gone mad.

I love a minty lip balm - especially if it is peppermint and not some other lesser mint!  Many, many years ago, Maybelline used to sell this wonderful lip balm called Kissing Koolers.  It was a little bullet-shaped thing, sort of, though not pointy.  Kissing Koolers came in all kinds of different colors and flavors, but all of the bullet-shaped containers had swirly patterns - almost like tie-dyed in a way.  And when you'd roll up the balm inside, you'd see that it was swirly too!  

Anyway, my point in bringing up Kissing Koolers - which have long since been discontinued - is because my favorite flavor/variety was "Candy Cane"!  It was initially just a holiday version of Koolers, but I think they may have changed the name from "Candy Cane" to "Peppermint-something-or-other" over the years, so they could sell it during non-holiday times...but it was originally called "Candy Cane" and I loved it!  What a wonderful lip balm!  It provided enough color to make it apparent that you were wearing a healthy bit of color on your lips, but not a lot.  And it was tingly!

(I remember that one time I wore the "Watermelon" variety of Kissing Coolers, and it had a kind of greenish-purple tie-dyed hue to it.  I was on the boat going to Catalina Island with my friends, and one friend noticed that my lips were an odd shade of green!  She was a nurse, so she instantly thought I was either getting sick from the motion of the boat - or that I was losing oxygen and was about to die.  Needless to say, I never wore the "Watermelon" Kissing Koolers again!)

Yes, by all means, please post photos in whatever sizes you want for your TR.  Lots of people love large photos, and lots of people use large photos in their Trip Reports, from what I've seen!

However, I will tell you that for me, personally, the giant photos (in any thread) cause me a lot of trouble in trying to load the pages if there are a lot of photos on one page.  Three or four on a page doesn't cause much trouble, but a lot of them will.  This is why I can't look at the "Picture of the Day" thread very often - every time I tune in, there are a bunch of giant photos and my computer locks up in trying to load them!  (It's very sad, I know, but I just had two different 'tech savvy' people tell me in the last two weeks that they can't even believe my PC is still working at all and that I am on borrowed time with it, so you can see why I have so many problems!)  It has even happened in my own Christmas & Halloween Superthreads - if a bunch of giant photos end up on the same page (as opposed to just an occasional giant photo here and there), my PC will have trouble loading pages until we flip to a new page with no giant photos.

Aside from my stupid technical issues, though (which are not the norm for anyone else), I have heard some DIS'ers mention/read some comments in the past that, depending on what size of screen they are looking at, the extra-jumbo photos require extra scrolling to the side or whichever way to see them, and/or that they can't view the entire photo.  When I first started my TR thread 4 years ago, I was using a much larger size of photo because I don't think I knew how to adjust the settings/sizes on Photobucket before I uploaded the pics there.  I remember another DIS'er making a comment to me about those huge pictures and how he couldn't view the whole thing, but I didn't get what he was talking about at first.  I finally figured it out by the time my 2009 trips rolled around.  I went down a couple of sizes in the Photobucket settings so my pictures are one level smaller than Laurie's pictures (it looks like that to me, anyway), and I think that her pictures are maybe one level below the largest size.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I've been gone from my computer for a few days (houseguests inhabiting my office/den) but I am ready to go for 2013!!!

THE KIDS KNOW!!! THE KIDS KNOW!!!  ... this makes planning so much easier.

I wrapped the box in silver paper and stuck a big red bow that I got at Christmas on top. We gave it to the kids this morning as part of a family meeting about the rest of the week and the New Year.

I think I got good reactions. If any of the kids "knew" or seriously suspected, they didn't pull a "told ya so." DD13 pointed out to DS7 that we would be there on his birthday and he was very excited about that (after verifying that he would still get some presents before or after the trip). They all asked if we were staying with grandparents or in a hotel. I love answering the same question four times because no one listens during the first round.

The Mickey Peeps were a big hit and are already gone. We'll do some pin trading later today when I round everyone back up. DH pulled up a picture of the Paradise Pier Hotel on the computer this afternoon and DS7 said "that is so beautiful." So it is 7-year-old approved.  DH likes the decor -- he is a fan of the beachy look.

So now I can plan without hiding or giving evasive answers. Thank goodness. I think today deserves a six-pack of dancing bananas!

     ​
PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I've been gone from my computer for a few days (houseguests inhabiting my office/den) but I am ready to go for 2013!!!
> 
> THE KIDS KNOW!!! THE KIDS KNOW!!!  ... this makes planning so much easier.
> 
> I wrapped the box in silver paper and stuck a big red bow that I got at Christmas on top. We gave it to the kids this morning as part of a family meeting about the rest of the week and the New Year.
> 
> I think I got good reactions. If any of the kids "knew" or seriously suspected, they didn't pull a "told ya so." DD13 pointed out to DS7 that we would be there on his birthday and he was very excited about that (after verifying that he would still get some presents before or after the trip). They all asked if we were staying with grandparents or in a hotel. I love answering the same question four times because no one listens during the first round.
> 
> The Mickey Peeps were a big hit and are already gone. We'll do some pin trading later today when I round everyone back up. DH pulled up a picture of the Paradise Pier Hotel on the computer this afternoon and DS7 said "that is so beautiful." So it is 7-year-old approved.  DH likes the decor -- he is a fan of the beachy look.
> 
> So now I can plan without hiding or giving evasive answers. Thank goodness. I think today deserves a six-pack of dancing bananas!
> 
> ​
> PHXscuba



Yes, now you can plan out in the open and get feedback from the family, rather than having to be sneaky!  

And now your trip seems like it is right around the corner, whereas at one point it seemed really far away!  March will be here fast.

I was chuckling about the 7-year-old making sure he would get some presents before or after the trip!  Gotta love kids - they know what's important!  Presents!


----------



## kaoden39

How fun the reveal had to have been. We have never done a reveal, I wish I had done that when our kids were little. But honestly? I am terrible at keeping secrets. 


On a side note Sherry all I could find was the slow churn here too.


----------



## tksbaskets

I bet they were super excited!  Let the non-covert planning begin.  It deserves a  or two!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Yes, now you can plan out in the open and get feedback from the family, rather than having to be sneaky!
> 
> And now your trip seems like it is right around the corner, whereas at one point it seemed really far away!  March will be here fast.
> 
> I was chuckling about the 7-year-old making sure he would get some presents before or after the trip!  Gotta love kids - they know what's important!  Presents!



Yes, 7-year-olds are all about self-interest and my DS has always been painfully honest. He was just telling his two friends, _"I'm going to Disneyland for my birthday!"_ In his mind the trip is all about him. And we're down to 67 days already! I could make restaurant reservations in a week if I wanted! Probably not just yet, but I will make some in advance because six people are harder to do as a walk-in, especially if it's spring break season.



kaoden39 said:


> How fun the reveal had to have been. We have never done a reveal, I wish I had done that when our kids were little. But honestly? I am terrible at keeping secrets.
> 
> 
> On a side note Sherry all I could find was the slow churn here too.



I am pretty good at keeping secrets but DH is awful. He almost spilled the beans once but I covered it. The older the kids get the harder it is to keep secrets -- they read over your shoulder at the computer, overhear (and interpret) conversations, you have to plan around their activities, etc.



tksbaskets said:


> I bet they were super excited!  Let the non-covert planning begin.  It deserves a  or two!



I didn't expect fireworks-level excitement -- they've been before and always knew we'd go back, probably "sometime next year" as I would be vague about it. But now they have a date to count down to and I can get some opinions on what they really want to do while we're there.

And I'm looking forward to reading your TR if you write one!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

Our trip was fabulous for 3/4 of the family.  I was hit with the worst head cold of recent memory the day we left for WDW.  My perspective was a bit 'off'.  I went through a lot of hand sanitizer.

I think I jinxed myself per-purchasing the Photopass Plus package.    We were able to get about 180 pics.  The best were the ride pictures that we could have put on the account/CD.

If I post any report it will be pretty short 'best-of' which is not my normal...we'll see.  I appreciate that you would go read it


----------



## lsulindy

We surprised the kids for Christmas, and it is such a relief to not have to worry about spoiling it anymore.  We're leaving on soon-to-be 6 year old dd's birthday, just by coincidence, that's when our week off of school starts.  But, she honed in on that immediately and tells EVERYONE that she's going for her birthday.  She hasn't asked about presents yet.  But, ds has inquired about her birthday party!


----------



## tksbaskets

lsulindy said:


> We surprised the kids for Christmas, and it is such a relief to not have to worry about spoiling it anymore.  We're leaving on soon-to-be 6 year old dd's birthday, just by coincidence, that's when our week off of school starts.  But, she honed in on that immediately and tells EVERYONE that she's going for her birthday.  She hasn't asked about presents yet.  But, ds has inquired about her birthday party!



I think it's great that her birthday is when you'll be at DL!  Goofy's Kitchen would be a great place for a party


----------



## PHXscuba

lsulindy said:


> We surprised the kids for Christmas, and it is such a relief to not have to worry about spoiling it anymore.  We're leaving on soon-to-be 6 year old dd's birthday, just by coincidence, that's when our week off of school starts.  But, she honed in on that immediately and tells EVERYONE that she's going for her birthday.  She hasn't asked about presents yet.  But, ds has inquired about her birthday party!



That's just like us!! I have to be careful not to make the birthday thing too big a deal, because we will never be able to go on DD10's birthday because it falls right in the middle of April's standardized testing. The older two have June birthdays, and I can definitely see DD13 scheming to go back for HER birthday!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So *Sherry E*'s comment a couple days ago about how fast my trip was coming up reminded me that park hours will hopefully be posted soon.

Or not.

I just checked the official Disneyland calendar and the hours and schedule is all the way pushed out to: (drumroll please): *Feb. 14.*  At this rate it could be almost another month before my mid-March dates go up.

_This is point where I rant a little, so tune out if you want:_ If Disneyland wants to be taken seriously as a vacation destination that attracts people from all over the United States and the world to plan multi-day stays and spend lots of $$$, it needs to give people information a little further than five or six weeks out!! I realize that the "make your plans six months advance" attitude at WDW makes people a little nuts, but I would like to think that even non-overplanners book a family vacation (that includes hotel, airfare, car, etc.) more than six weeks ahead. They've spent millions making over DCA, but I don't know what hours it will be open, or days that it will show World of Color, in the middle of February.

And this is the prime time people are sitting down and thinking, "Where should we go this year?" They saw the Carsland float in the Rose Parade, the cruise lines are pushing discounts right and left, and Disneyland can't get around to putting out hours or promotions until they take down the Christmas decorations next week!!

Rant over.

I promise the next update will be all puppies and kittens. 

PHXscuba


----------



## lsulindy

PHXscuba said:


> _This is point where I rant a little, so tune out if you want:_ If Disneyland wants to be taken seriously as a vacation destination that attracts people from all over the United States and the world to plan multi-day stays and spend lots of $$$, it needs to give people information a little further than five or six weeks out!! I realize that the "make your plans six months advance" attitude at WDW makes people a little nuts, but I would like to think that even non-overplanners book a family vacation (that includes hotel, airfare, car, etc.) more than six weeks ahead. They've spent millions making over DCA, but I don't know what hours it will be open, or days that it will show World of Color, in the middle of February.



I am so with you on that one!


----------



## lsulindy

tksbaskets said:


> I think it's great that her birthday is when you'll be at DL!  Goofy's Kitchen would be a great place for a party



Original plan was to do GK on arrival day/her birthday.  But, DH thought that the kids were rather another partial park day.  So, we decided on 5 day tickets instead.  Then after the reveal, dd sees chef Goofy delivering a birthday cake in the planning DVD and insists that we do that.  So, I told her that we could do GK the day after her BD for breakfast.  She seemed OK with that. 



PHXscuba said:


> That's just like us!! I have to be careful not to make the birthday thing too big a deal, because we will never be able to go on DD10's birthday because it falls right in the middle of April's standardized testing. The older two have June birthdays, and I can definitely see DD13 scheming to go back for HER birthday!
> 
> PHXscuba



I'm trying to not make a big deal out of it either, but when she tells people it comes out as "We're going to DISNEYLAND for my BIRTHDAY!"  I keep mentioning that it's just a coincidence that they're school break starts on her birthday this year.  It doesn't help that we were on a cruise for ds7's birthday last summer.  We need to nip this trend in the bud before ds2 realizes what's going on.  His mid-Nov birthday will never coincide with a school break!


----------



## PHXscuba

DS7 (the birthday boy for the trip) is all over this trip like white on rice. I was talking to him about Little League this spring and he said he didn't want to play. I asked why and he said he didn't think he could because he was going to Disneyland. I reassured him that the season didn't start until after we returned. He's already picking (from his massive Disney wardrobe) the shirt he wants to wear on his birthday there. This is why I waited until now to tell the kids --->   And me ---->

DS16 will actually go BACK to Disneyland a week after we come home. The Wind Ensemble he plays in is doing a festival trip to CA and they had to move it (away from testing) into the week after spring break. So he will get another day at Disneyland, over the weekend, a week before Easter!  The good news is now I don't feel obligated to get him multiple rides on every rollercoaster because he will be able to do them with his buddies.

I wonder if he can use our Photopass Plus too? He'd probably love some of those ride pictures with his friends.

PHXscuba


----------



## cristyhas3

That would be awesome if he can use the Photopass+! I've never used it on any of my other visits and I'm really looking forward to actually being *in* some pictures this time.


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> I wonder if he can use our Photopass Plus too? He'd probably love some of those ride pictures with his friends.
> 
> PHXscuba



At WDW I needed to go up to the desk were you would purchase the ride photo to add the ride picture to my PP+ card.  If you are also in the park, you can go anytime that day to have it added.  A couple of times the boys wrote down their number and I went later to have it added.


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> At WDW I needed to go up to the desk were you would purchase the ride photo to add the ride picture to my PP+ card.  If you are also in the park, you can go anytime that day to have it added.  A couple of times the boys wrote down their number and I went later to have it added.



I guess I'm wondering if I can send it BACK to DLR with him the next week when he goes with the band? How long is it good for? I know with regular Photopass you could add pictures for a month.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> I guess I'm wondering if I can send it BACK to DLR with him the next week when he goes with the band? How long is it good for? I know with regular Photopass you could add pictures for a month.
> 
> PHXscuba



They punched the card and I had 14 days from the first punch.  You may be able to have him use it for a bit 

Here is mine that I activated 12/23/12.


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> They punched the card and I had 14 days from the first punch.  You may be able to have him use it for a bit
> 
> Here is mine that I activated 12/23/12.



Thanks for the photo!! I am a visual person and that helps me understand the idea of punching it.

I suppose as long as everything is saved online after it is put on the account, there would be no downside to him taking the card. He would be there within the 14 days.

Another thing I could do that would actually have more value would be to lend it to my sister, who is going a week after us ... more about that in the next post.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So here's a new topic for my Trip Report braintrust, not really about my TR specifically, but Disneyland in general.

My sister mentioned in an e-mail that they might go to Disneyland for a day while they are in CA the week after us (different week of spring break). My sister likes Disney in general, but thinks I'm a bit over-the-top in Disney affection. Who, me?  She took her boys (then 6 and 4) years ago. They made the mistake of going on Space Mountain for their second ride  and the boys wouldn't ride anything fast or dark the rest of the day. They still had fun but didn't desire to go back for a long time.

Well, now the boys are 10 and turning 8 (her son is practically my son's twin), and joined by little sister (age 5 and over 40 inches). They would go if they can get 1-day free tickets from her BIL, who works for a Disney video-game division.

I am torn -- part of me wants to smother her with information about non-expiring FPs, choosing a non-EMH day if they want to do Carsland, hopping, entertainment options, loaning them my Photopass Plus card if I get it, etc. But I know I shouldn't. Although my sister is an overplanner like me, she sees the visit on a completely different plane than I do. Added complication: it will surely be busy because it's another week closer to Easter.

So my question to you all is: *If you had to restrain yourself and only give THREE helpful tips to a casual Disney fan day-tripper with kids, what would you tell them? One of the three can be a website address.*

Discuss amongst yourselves ...

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

Amongst ourselves?  I'd say get there early and do the rides that don't have fastpasses.  (TSMM for one with kids that age at DCA).  Pirates.  

Snag a fastpass for the rides you'd like to do a couple of times.  TOT or Soarin' at DCA.  Indy at DL.  Perhaps BLAB.

I guess Carsland early too.

That's at least three....


----------



## rentayenta

www.ridemax.com

Rope drop

Midday break


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> Amongst ourselves?  I'd say get there early and do the rides that don't have fastpasses.  (TSMM for one with kids that age at DCA).  Pirates.
> 
> Snag a fastpass for the rides you'd like to do a couple of times.  TOT or Soarin' at DCA.  Indy at DL.  Perhaps BLAB.
> 
> I guess Carsland early too.
> 
> That's at least three....





rentayenta said:


> www.ridemax.com
> 
> Rope drop
> 
> Midday break



Thanks for the suggestions. I talked with her last night and she says if they go they will just do Disneyland proper, which de-complicates things rather a lot. With Thunder Mountain closed, there are only so many headliners, and my sis has done DL enough times to know her way around. It will be busier than she thinks, but I think they can do a lot in one day.

So far I think my list includes:

Rope drop (not too hard because her kids are earlybirds).

Fast passes don't expire.

Not sure on the third one. Maybe hitting Fantasyland first?

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I talked with her last night and she says if they go they will just do Disneyland proper, which de-complicates things rather a lot. With Thunder Mountain closed, there are only so many headliners, and my sis has done DL enough times to know her way around. It will be busier than she thinks, but I think they can do a lot in one day.
> 
> So far I think my list includes:
> 
> Rope drop (not too hard because her kids are earlybirds).
> 
> Fast passes don't expire.
> 
> Not sure on the third one. Maybe hitting Fantasyland first?
> 
> PHXscuba



Alternate #3
If her kids are interested in FL that first for sure.  If they are like mine - hot foot it to TL for Space Mountain, Star Tours, and Buzz then after quickly head to NOS/Adventureland for Indy, Pirates, and HM.

_As an aside - at WDW over Christmas the strict adherence to the return FP time really changed the plan of attack._
TK


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> Alternate #3
> If her kids are interested in FL that first for sure.  If they are like mine - hot foot it to TL for Space Mountain, Star Tours, and Buzz then after quickly head to NOS/Adventureland for Indy, Pirates, and HM.
> 
> _As an aside - at WDW over Christmas the strict adherence to the return FP time really changed the plan of attack._
> TK



The first time they went, Space Mountain was the ride that ruined it, so I'm not sure I'd recommend that plan to her. I will tell her to send her husband for some FPs for SM or ST first thing so they can ride later if the kids are up for it. I know they both love Buzz so I could see them going there first.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Since they have a little girl I think they night want to divide and conquer. Mommy and daughter do FL. I think it is much more a little girl thing. Especially if she wants to see the Princesses as most little girls do.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Since they have a little girl I think they night want to divide and conquer. Mommy and daughter do FL. I think it is much more a little girl thing. Especially if she wants to see the Princesses as most little girls do.



I don't know if they will want to split up. I think I will just stick to giving them a couple tips they might not know already, and let them have the day they have without large expectations.

And yes, my niece is VERY into princesses. She know them alllllll. We took her with us to Disney on Ice this week and she was thrilled. I don't know if my sister is willing to wait in a monster line to meet the princesses. That might be the splitting-up point -- boys to Indiana Jones and girls to Fantasy Faire or wherever they have them . I guess that's one thing I can do for them -- figure out where the princesses are.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Oh, and I just have to say this:

TWO months until our first day in the parks (and DS' birthday!!)

I have a minor to-do list running and the current crop is:

1. Arrange boarding for our Labrador (and figure out who's in town to feed the turtle)

2. Decide on character meals (Surf's Up is the current frontrunner for Stitch-loving DS), maybe book one!

3. Apply AAA discount to our PPH reservation (DONE). I also got in on the HoJo 25 percent-off sale a couple days ago, which would save us another $50 over our previous discount (this is my backup res in case I blink on the PPH)

*I promise some pictures next week!*

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

You're trip is coming up quickly now. I think that the holidays slow things down so much that when they are over time flies.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I am putting up photos next but just have to share a couple things that warmed my little Mickey-shaped heart this weekend.

With two teens, I sometimes wonder if they still like Disney. Of course they won't turn down a trip to Disneyland, but do they really still feel the "magic" in their daily lives?

DD13 is taking a sewing class this term (another way to bankrupt me buying fabric, but not as fattening as last semester's cooking class!) We were picking out fleece for a class project. I pointed out a red one with Mickey and she thought it was cute, then started looking pretty much only at the Mickey selections. She found a great black/white/gray pattern with red accents featuring Mickey and Minnie. I was so proud!

DS16 is too cool to admit he likes ... anything. Getting more than a neutral reaction to anything but band, video games, or food is near impossible, so I don't expect jumping up and down. He is taking ASL at school and they have to sign a song for class. Without ANY input from me, he is going to do "I'll Make a Man out of You" from Mulan. I think it will be awesome and I am begging to see it when he finishes "choreographing" it.

So maybe there's hope ...

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So this week is "Photo Series" week. I will share some watch-them grow photos and short explanations of the shots. Today is definitely the goofiest.







On DS' (now age 16) first trip to Disneyland at age 4.5, we took lots of photos and stuck them in a mini album for him (this was pre-digital). One shot was him on DH's shoulders in front of the ToonTown sign.

My kids LOVE photos and look at their albums frequently, so they remember certain poses.

Fast forward to our summer 2010 "bonus day that we earned doing the Give A Day, Get a Day service project. We were on our way into ToonTown so younger DS could ride the Gadget Coaster that was closed the previous fall.

I *may* have been the one to make the mistake of saying, "Do you remember taking a picture with R on Dad's shoulder's when he was little?" My intent might have been to have DH do the same with DS5, but that's not what DH heard.
​



DH got the hare-brained idea to put the SAME son (now age 14, 5-foot-11 and about 120 lbs.) _on his shoulders _so I could take the same picture. Did I mentioned DH is nuts?!

So they were using the railing along the path for DS14 to climb on DH's shoulder while I am giving them what-for about it. When they actually got him up there I felt obligated to take the photo, at least so I had photographic proof. I told DH that if they both survived I would kill them.

DH is strong (and nuts), but this was only a little over a year after back surgery to repair a herniated disc in his lower back. NOT smart. Thankfully there was no damage.

I will not be mentioning this photo when we go in March.


PHXscuba


*Next up: Our favorite repeatable character photo!*


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the then/now (or then/then as the case may be) with your DH and DS.  Literally made me LOL.


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> I love the then/now (or then/then as the case may be) with your DH and DS.  Literally made me LOL.



Glad we could give you a laugh. I may have to include more zany photos; heaven knows I've got them!

Tomorrow I will put up the next set; it's a little more traditional.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> Glad we could give you a laugh. I may have to include more zany photos; heaven knows I've got them!
> 
> Tomorrow I will put up the next set; it's a little more traditional.
> 
> PHXscuba



Looking forward to it!


----------



## PHXscuba

So I apologize for keeping everyone in suspense  over my next set of photos. Life has a way of getting in the way of Internet playtime!

To really understand this series of photos, you have to know my DH a little better. First, he is someone who loves Disney while he's there, and knows it makes me and the family happy (see my tag for something I said about it awhile back). I usually run a few of the big decisions by him -- where we stay, how many days, character meal? -- but he happily leaves the maneuvering to me.

The other thing you should know about him is that he absolutely LOVES tigers. He and I went to Puerto Vallarta a few years ago and I found a zoo there that would let you play with a baby tiger for an extra $10! He framed a set of these to go with the other tiger decor at our office.




So one of his very few requests for a Disney trip is a picture with Tigger, his (obvious) favorite Disney character.






With DS on our first family trip 12 years ago.






This picture was his screensaver for quite awhile, and our family Christmas card photo for 2009.






One of the main reason we did the Crystal Palace character meal at Disney World was to recreate the same photo (I had it on my phone for reference). Holy cow, can you believe how much my older kids grew in two years?! ... and DD13 has added a couple inches in the last 15 months since!​
Needless to say, a trip to Critter Country for a Tigger photo is on my must-do list for the trip in March!


*One more set of pictures to share this week ... I promise I saved the best for last.*


PHXscuba


----------



## lsulindy

PHXscuba said:


> So I apologize for keeping everyone in suspense  over my next set of photos. Life has a way of getting in the way of Internet playtime!
> 
> To really understand this series of photos, you have to know my DH a little better. First, he is someone who loves Disney while he's there, and knows it makes me and the family happy (see my tag for something I said about it awhile back). I usually run a few of the big decisions by him -- where we stay, how many days, character meal? -- but he happily leaves the maneuvering to me.
> 
> The other thing you should know about him is that he absolutely LOVES tigers. He and I went to Puerto Vallarta a few years ago and I found a zoo there that would let you play with a baby tiger for an extra $10! He framed a set of these to go with the other tiger decor at our office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one of his very few requests for a Disney trip is a picture with Tigger, his (obvious) favorite Disney character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DS on our first family trip 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was his screensaver for quite awhile, and our family Christmas card photo for 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main reason we did the Crystal Palace character meal at Disney World was to recreate the same photo (I had it on my phone for reference). Holy cow, can you believe how much my older kids grew in two years?! ... and DD13 has added a couple inches in the last 15 months since!​
> Needless to say, a trip to Critter Country for a Tigger photo is on my must-do list for the trip in March!
> 
> 
> *One more set of pictures to share this week ... I promise I saved the best for last.*
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Those darn kids and all their growing! I fuss mine about it all the time.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> ...DH is strong (and nuts), but this was only a little over a year after back surgery to repair a herniated disc in his lower back. NOT smart. Thankfully there was no damage.
> 
> I will not be mentioning this photo when we go in March.
> 
> 
> PHXscuba




*PHX -*

Okay, I have to admit that I love the idea of this picture^^, and I think it's great that your DH was game to do the reenactment years later!  It sounds like he has a good sense of humor! Honestly, back in the days when I took photos of people instead of scenery, that's probably the kind of goofy thing that I would have hoped my friends would do - recreate a pose from years earlier!  Then again, I have a warped sense of humor.

But...as a fellow sufferer of the dreaded disc problems in the back (and your DH probably knows the familiar and ominous 'popping' noise when the disc goes haywire upon injury - it's awful!), putting your son on his shoulders and back was probably not a wise idea at all!  So, no, don't let him do that again!





PHXscuba said:


> So I apologize for keeping everyone in suspense  over my next set of photos. Life has a way of getting in the way of Internet playtime!
> 
> To really understand this series of photos, you have to know my DH a little better. First, he is someone who loves Disney while he's there, and knows it makes me and the family happy (see my tag for something I said about it awhile back). I usually run a few of the big decisions by him -- where we stay, how many days, character meal? -- but he happily leaves the maneuvering to me.
> 
> The other thing you should know about him is that he absolutely LOVES tigers. He and I went to Puerto Vallarta a few years ago and I found a zoo there that would let you play with a baby tiger for an extra $10! He framed a set of these to go with the other tiger decor at our office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one of his very few requests for a Disney trip is a picture with Tigger, his (obvious) favorite Disney character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DS on our first family trip 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was his screensaver for quite awhile, and our family Christmas card photo for 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main reason we did the Crystal Palace character meal at Disney World was to recreate the same photo (I had it on my phone for reference). Holy cow, can you believe how much my older kids grew in two years?! ... and DD13 has added a couple inches in the last 15 months since!​
> Needless to say, a trip to Critter Country for a Tigger photo is on my must-do list for the trip in March!
> 
> 
> *One more set of pictures to share this week ... I promise I saved the best for last.*
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



I love all of the photos above - who doesn't love a cute baby tiger? - but I especially love the 2 family photos with Tigger!  Those are wonderful - as I've mentioned before, you all are definitely a photogenic, happy, fun-looking bunch of folks!

Was it your DH who went to Catalina last year, with other family members?  I recall you telling me that you were not going but someone else in your family was going to the island (to dive, right?).  Or was it in 2011 that the trip took place?


----------



## PHXscuba

*Sherry:* DH, DS16, my father-in-law, and one of my brothers-in-law met and went over to Catalina last July for two days of diving. It's the closest, easiest place to dive from here in AZ. although the water is  cold! I stayed in HB and played with my cute little niece!

DH has been to Catalina several times and is going back in mid-June with a group of older Boy Scouts (DS16 and his buddies) to dive at the BSA camp in Emerald Bay (far side of Two Harbors). So they'll see a different side of Catalina. I probably won't go to SoCal that same week -- we wouldn't be with them and it's not a great week for us to visit -- but I might go to Huntington in July, might even take the 3 younger kids over to Catalina.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

_Ack! I had this whole post done and then the DIS froze and I lost it.  Let's try this again ..._

My last set of photos is my absolute must-do, smile-or-else, no-foolin' picture every trip.

It all started with this photo:






This is my mother, me, and my little sister. I was 5 years old. For some unexplained reason, I love  this photo.

So the first time we took our son to Disneyland, I thought I'd have DH take a picture of us in the treehouse. DS was about the same age I was in the first photo.






And -- without any real intent -- it became tradition, adding a child each trip ...
















Now the kids expect it and don't even give me trouble about it.




When we went to Disney World in October 2011, the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse was closed and I couldn't get a picture of the kids there. I am probably the only person who was disappointed to see _that_ on the refurb list!

It is kind of a strange place to take a picture, but it's ours and it's unique. Honestly, these pictures mean more to me than any of our pictures with Mickey or in front of the castle.

I might even get myself in one of the treehouse pictures this trip after I get one with the kids! 


*Where is YOUR oddball photo spot that you take a picture of or in front of every trip?
*

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> *Sherry:* DH, DS16, my father-in-law, and one of my brothers-in-law met and went over to Catalina last July for two days of diving. It's the closest, easiest place to dive from here in AZ. although the water is  cold! I stayed in HB and played with my cute little niece!
> 
> DH has been to Catalina several times and is going back in mid-June with a group of older Boy Scouts (DS16 and his buddies) to dive at the BSA camp in Emerald Bay (far side of Two Harbors). So they'll see a different side of Catalina. I probably won't go to SoCal that same week -- we wouldn't be with them and it's not a great week for us to visit -- but I might go to Huntington in July, might even take the 3 younger kids over to Catalina.
> 
> PHXscuba



That's true - I don't suppose there are too many diving spots in Arizona!

Though I'm not a diver, I have spoken to people on my assorted Catalina visits over the years (people who worked on the Island and people who were just visiting) who told me that the diving there is fantastic and that's why so many people keep coming back to dive every year.  

Yes, Two Harbors is a whole different set-up than Avalon - that's for sure!  I don't know if Two Harbors is still this way, but there used to be tons of bees or hornets buzzing about on that side of the Island.  I guess that your DH and DS16 won't have to worry about all of those bees underwater, though!

If you DO end up heading to Catalina in July when you visit HB, be sure to let me know in case we end up there at the same time.  If the Express renews the free birthday boat thingy I am going again in July!




PHXscuba said:


> _Ack! I had this whole post done and then the DIS froze and I lost it.  Let's try this again ..._
> 
> My last set of photos is my absolute must-do, smile-or-else, no-foolin' picture every trip.
> 
> It all started with this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother, me, and my little sister. I was 5 years old. For some unexplained reason, I love  this photo.
> 
> So the first time we took our son to Disneyland, I thought I'd have DH take a picture of us in the treehouse. DS was about the same age I was in the first photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And -- without any real intent -- it became tradition, adding a child each trip ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the kids expect it and don't even give me trouble about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Disney World in October 2011, the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse was closed and I couldn't get a picture of the kids there. I am probably the only person who was disappointed to see _that_ on the refurb list!
> 
> It is kind of a strange place to take a picture, but it's ours and it's unique. Honestly, these pictures mean more to me than any of our pictures with Mickey or in front of the castle.
> 
> I might even get myself in one of the treehouse pictures this trip after I get one with the kids!
> 
> 
> *Where is YOUR oddball photo spot that you take a picture of or in front of every trip?
> *
> 
> PHXscuba



Once again, I love the concept of the photos - going back to the same off-the-beaten-path spot on each trip and getting a different family photo.  And you're right - it is unique.  There may be other folks who take family photos in the Treehouse but I never see them.  It's not something that is commonly seen on this board, and that's great!  I love to see things that are kind of different and haven't been done a million times!  You guys definitely have some good photo ideas! 

While I don't personally have one of those "oddball photo spots" to pose in front of on each trip, I do recall that a former client of mine told me that she and her family would pose in front of the Carnation truck on Main Street on every trip when she was a kid.  Her dad would take photos of all of the kids in front of the same Carnation truck every year, to sort of chart the growth of the kids as time marched on.  I don't know if that's an oddball photo spot, per se, but it's one specific photo spot (that wasn't the Castle or the floral Mickey) that they intentionally kept going to for photos.


----------



## PHXscuba

50 days until our trip!!  (I told you I like round numbers!)

It is finally back to beautiful weather this weekend and I sat outside reading for awhile. I have a bunch of stuff looming early next week but I am deliberately playing hooky today and ignoring it all!! Hakuna Matata for me!  <--- just because I've always wanted to use a Simba smilie!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, consternation time ... DS7 (the birthday boy) and I (the overplanner) had a conversation this morning about what he wants to do on his actual birthday at Disneyland (our first park day).

Now I/we have always functioned under the "it's your birthday all week" plan as they celebrate with friends, family, and relatives who come in or out of town. My oldest two have June birthdays 12 days apart and we often have one family party for both. 

But I guess 7 is a little young to understand that a character meal the day after your birthday (mom's original favorite plan) is not the same as ON your birthday.  Nope, he wants the meal right on our first park day. I KNOW that despite whatever he tells me now, the kids will want to do rides first thing that morning and not breakfast. I also know they will feel the same about "rides for 2 hours and then brunch." We definitely woudl not get our money's worth even if I could drag them in. So I guess that leaves dinner on the first day, which means we are back to Goofy's Kitchen, the only evening character meal.

It's not that I don't like Goofy's -- we had dinner there when we went in Oct 2009 and everyone liked it. But I was maybe hoping to try something new. And playing with rough numbers, a Goofy's dinner is going to cost me about $40 more than a Surf's Up breakfast.

The things we do for our kids ... 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I don't envy you these conversations. I understand him and his reasoning, part of it I am sure is his child honesty. I had the same basic conversation with my daughter when we went about a week before her 8th birthday. I explained that Disneyland understood that she wanted a party there but had to have it early.


----------



## lsulindy

PHXscuba said:


> OK, consternation time ... DS7 (the birthday boy) and I (the overplanner) had a conversation this morning about what he wants to do on his actual birthday at Disneyland (our first park day).
> 
> Now I/we have always functioned under the "it's your birthday all week" plan as they celebrate with friends, family, and relatives who come in or out of town. My oldest two have June birthdays 12 days apart and we often have one family party for both.
> 
> But I guess 7 is a little young to understand that a character meal the day after your birthday (mom's original favorite plan) is not the same as ON your birthday.  Nope, he wants the meal right on our first park day. I KNOW that despite whatever he tells me now, the kids will want to do rides first thing that morning and not breakfast. I also know they will feel the same about "rides for 2 hours and then brunch." We definitely woudl not get our money's worth even if I could drag them in. So I guess that leaves dinner on the first day, which means we are back to Goofy's Kitchen, the only evening character meal.
> 
> It's not that I don't like Goofy's -- we had dinner there when we went in Oct 2009 and everyone liked it. But I was maybe hoping to try something new. And playing with rough numbers, a Goofy's dinner is going to cost me about $40 more than a Surf's Up breakfast.
> 
> The things we do for our kids ...
> 
> PHXscuba



Having the same dilemma here.  We arrive the afternoon of dd's birthday.  So, we could do Goofy's that night, but then we wouldn't really have any park time.  Got dd to agree to a birthday breakfast the next morning (a non-park day).  Made an early reservation so that we could eat before sight-seeing.  But, DH wants to do dinner instead.  He said that although it costs more we don't eat enough at breakfast, so dinner is more worth it.  But, I don't know what time we'll be back from sightseeing.  I don't want to rush us sightseeing to get back, but I don't want to make a reservation too late b/c I don't know how the kids will adjust to the time change.  argh.  decisions.

Have you thought about or looked into the birthday celebration at Plaza Inn?  You could do that on his actual birthday and then maybe a breakfast later in the trip.  I thought that was a good option for us, but we won't make it from the airport in time.  It's between lunch and dinner time at the restaurant.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I don't envy you these conversations. I understand him and his reasoning, part of it I am sure is his child honesty. I had the same basic conversation with my daughter when we went about a week before her 8th birthday. I explained that Disneyland understood that she wanted a party there but had to have it early.



MY DS7 has the overplanner gene like me and seriously would probably plan out his whole birthday if I let him. And he doesn't forget anything, so it's not like I can make promises and not keep them later. Luckily he wants to see Carsland first because I want to do DCA that day.



lsulindy said:


> Having the same dilemma here.  We arrive the afternoon of dd's birthday.  So, we could do Goofy's that night, but then we wouldn't really have any park time.  Got dd to agree to a birthday breakfast the next morning (a non-park day).  Made an early reservation so that we could eat before sight-seeing.  But, DH wants to do dinner instead.  He said that although it costs more we don't eat enough at breakfast, so dinner is more worth it.  But, I don't know what time we'll be back from sightseeing.  I don't want to rush us sightseeing to get back, but I don't want to make a reservation too late b/c I don't know how the kids will adjust to the time change.  argh.  decisions.
> 
> Have you thought about or looked into the birthday celebration at Plaza Inn?  You could do that on his actual birthday and then maybe a breakfast later in the trip.  I thought that was a good option for us, but we won't make it from the airport in time.  It's between lunch and dinner time at the restaurant.



I haven't looked into the Plaza Inn thing. I agree that we would eat better at dinner than breakfast too -- my kids are cold-breakfast people even here at home. I'm just not sure we'd eat $40 better, and it cuts our options way down.

The time-change advantage you have is that your kids will likely be up very early that first full day. If you do dinner, you could make a reservation but call and probably change it if it looks like you will be running late. Dinner is only more "worth it" if you think they won't be too tired to enjoy it after a long day. Your kids would probably be fresher at breakfast to enjoy the character interaction, which is really what you're paying for. Have I confused you enough?  

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

You know, we've never done a "planned" family shot anywhere.....but then again, my 3 boys were 14-16-18 for their first trip.  We added the 4 adopted and it's just never crossed my mind to get a pic of them to show the changes/growth at a specific spot at the parks.  I love it!!!

TIGGER!!!!!   nuff said.........


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> You know, we've never done a "planned" family shot anywhere.....but then again, my 3 boys were 14-16-18 for their first trip.  We added the 4 adopted and it's just never crossed my mind to get a pic of them to show the changes/growth at a specific spot at the parks.  I love it!!!
> 
> TIGGER!!!!!   nuff said.........



You can still do it! Find a favorite picture or two from this trip and decide to do it again next time. Or mention it to your son and his fiance that they could start a tradition of taking a picture the same place every time.

Our pictures weren't really planned in the beginning. We did it once and liked it, so we thought to recreate the same. We all LOVE photos and look at them frequently, so remembering a particular pose or place is easy. I got an iPad for Christmas and one main reason I finally pulled the trigger (other than being able to actually see the Angry Birds I am flinging) was to put all of our photos on it. Can you believe 11.5 GB of just photos? And that's after I culled them some!

I might post a few random corny ones now that I've got the good ones up. 

PHXscuba


----------



## lsulindy

PHXscuba said:


> MY DS7 has the overplanner gene like me and seriously would probably plan out his whole birthday if I let him. And he doesn't forget anything, so it's not like I can make promises and not keep them later. Luckily he wants to see Carsland first because I want to do DCA that day.
> 
> I haven't looked into the Plaza Inn thing. I agree that we would eat better at dinner than breakfast too -- my kids are cold-breakfast people even here at home. I'm just not sure we'd eat $40 better, and it cuts our options way down.
> 
> The time-change advantage you have is that your kids will likely be up very early that first full day. If you do dinner, you could make a reservation but call and probably change it if it looks like you will be running late. Dinner is only more "worth it" if you think they won't be too tired to enjoy it after a long day. Your kids would probably be fresher at breakfast to enjoy the character interaction, which is really what you're paying for. Have I confused you enough?
> 
> PHXscuba



I completely get what you're saying.  That's exactly my line of thinking.  My kids are usually up at 6:30-7am.  Even if we're up late the night before.  A 7am breakfast ressie would be 9am our time.  Even if they "sleep late", I'm thinking we'll have no problem getting to an early breakfast easily.  On the other hand, if for some crazy reason they do sleep late (which NEVER happens), I don't want to wake them b/c I do want them to adjust to the time change somewhat.  The Park doesn't open till 10am many days and if they're up and at 'em at 5am (our 7) I don't know what I'll do with them for 5 HOURS every morning!  DH has admitted that he thinks they'll adjust immediately after that first park evening, and it won't be an issue at all.    If we switch to dinner, I have no idea what time we'll be back from sightseeing and what time they'll get tired cranky and we won't be good judges of how long it will take us to drive from wherever we are back to Anaheim, so I'd rather just play it by ear rather than be stressing about a dinner reservation.


----------



## PHXscuba

lsulindy said:


> I completely get what you're saying.  That's exactly my line of thinking.  My kids are usually up at 6:30-7am.  Even if we're up late the night before.  A 7am breakfast ressie would be 9am our time.  Even if they "sleep late", I'm thinking we'll have no problem getting to an early breakfast easily.  On the other hand, if for some crazy reason they do sleep late (which NEVER happens), I don't want to wake them b/c I do want them to adjust to the time change somewhat.  The Park doesn't open till 10am many days and if they're up and at 'em at 5am (our 7) I don't know what I'll do with them for 5 HOURS every morning!  DH has admitted that he thinks they'll adjust immediately after that first park evening, and it won't be an issue at all.    If we switch to dinner, I have no idea what time we'll be back from sightseeing and what time they'll get tired cranky and we won't be good judges of how long it will take us to drive from wherever we are back to Anaheim, so I'd rather just play it by ear rather than be stressing about a dinner reservation.



I agree, I'd rather do the breakfast reservation and enjoy it than worry about dragging tired kids to dinner, especially if it's a birthday treat. Maybe 8 a.m. as a compromise? I always backtrack from where I want to be -- to get my family to an 8 a.m. breakfast at a nearby hotel would mean getting up about 6:30 -- and that's with older kids.

Even with 10 a.m. regular park opening, there is EMH every day that can get you in at 9 in one park or the other, which means you want to leave the hotel by 8:15, which means getting up and going earlier than you might think. I'd much rather have kids choose to be up early in order to make rope drop than to rush and be frustrated.

I feel like I'm probably overthinking/overplanning all of this, but it's something I can do right now ... since the park hours STILL aren't out!  Today I did call the dog boarding place we use and get a reservation for our Lab to have her own "doggie vacation" while we're gone! She just needs one more shot updated ... that goes on the to-do list too.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> I feel like I'm probably overthinking/overplanning all of this, but it's something I can do right now ... since the park hours STILL aren't out!  Today I did call the dog boarding place we use and get a reservation for our Lab to have her own "doggie vacation" while we're gone! She just needs one more shot updated ... that goes on the to-do list too.
> 
> PHXscuba



Over planning?? Is there such a thing??  I'm the chick that has a table filled out with park hours, where our 'target' park is, magic morning, etc.  Planning is 1/2 the fun! 

Thanks for sharing your planning phase.  Good to know Fido is all set.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Awesome PTR so far.  I love your pictures, makes me wish my parents had kept our trip photos so much more.  Im from AZ so we would at least go every year when I was a kid.  The Tarzan/Swiss Family tree pic idea is so cool.  Looking forward the TR,  your trip is so much closer than mine, so I'm sure its getting harder for you to wait.


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> Over planning?? Is there such a thing??  I'm the chick that has a table filled out with park hours, where our 'target' park is, magic morning, etc.  Planning is 1/2 the fun!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your planning phase.  Good to know Fido is all set.



I agree that planning is half the fun (or more!) My DH worries that I spend some much time planning that there is no way the trip can live up to what I've built up. Well, so far my planning for vacations has saved us a lot of time and money, even if everything doesn't go perfectly. And I have fun for months, not just one week of travel.



Markie Mouse said:


> Awesome PTR so far.  I love your pictures, makes me wish my parents had kept our trip photos so much more.  Im from AZ so we would at least go every year when I was a kid.  The Tarzan/Swiss Family tree pic idea is so cool.  Looking forward the TR,  your trip is so much closer than mine, so I'm sure its getting harder for you to wait.



*Hello, Markie Mouse!*  Welcome aboard!

I still can't believe I have no pictures of me at Disneyland when I was a teenager, considering how many times I went. I may have to raid my parents' albums next time I visit to see what they have that I don't.

My mother was orphaned by age 12 and all she had was one box of unlabeled photos of her parents and extended family -- that's it. So she was meticulous with taking and labeling photos and putting them in albums for us.

The waiting is hard but it is getting close now -- 44 days! How long until your trip?

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

I caved, I totally, utterly caved in ...

The family said no matching T-shirts like at WDW (check out our Tigger photo on the previous page). But I didn't make any promises about *coordinating* T-shirts! 






Who they're for, left to right: DD13, me, DS7 (in front), DS16, DD10 (in front), and DH.​

I had to go the outlet mall (Arizona Mills for my local readers) today to pick up something for DD13, so this is all her fault! Of course I never go there without stopping into the Disney Store Outlet. They have a great section of parks merchandise plus loads of cheap T-shirts. I walked out of the store with all 6 T-shirts for $55 after using my Disney VISA 10% off!!   That $55 would probably buy 2 shirts at DLR!

I figure we'll wear them the first park day -- we take the most photos the first day, it's DS' birthday, and we'll be at Goofy's Kitchen.

I think this is going to be a surprise -- big question is when I should bring them out?

*Maybe you can vote on it:*

A. Give them the T-shirts the (Friday) night before we leave for CA as we finish packing.

B. Give them the shirts when we get to the PPH on Sunday afternoon (the day before they'll be worn)

C. Wait until they wake up that morning


PHXscuba

p.s. My two favorites are the ones for my daughters -- wish they had them in my size!


----------



## tksbaskets

I vote for 'B'.  That way they can plan their outfit the night before


----------



## cristyhas3

I LOVE the shirts! My DD has the glittery Minnie one, too. I'd go with plan B, too.


----------



## PHXscuba

cristyhas3 said:


> I LOVE the shirts! My DD has the glittery Minnie one, too. I'd go with plan B, too.



The glittery Minnie one was the one that really caught my eye and started me down the path ... bad shirt! 

Since we are driving, everyone packing one more T-shirt isn't really a problem. We will also be the ones pulling in a rolling cooler with stuff for the fridge! And since I have been told the PPH parking garage doesn't have an elevator, we will be dropping off ALL the luggage, plus me and the older kids at the front entrance. How very chic of us!

PHXscuba


----------



## Markie Mouse

PHXscuba said:


> *Hello, Markie Mouse!*  Welcome aboard!
> 
> I still can't believe I have no pictures of me at Disneyland when I was a teenager, considering how many times I went. I may have to raid my parents' albums next time I visit to see what they have that I don't.
> 
> My mother was orphaned by age 12 and all she had was one box of unlabeled photos of her parents and extended family -- that's it. So she was meticulous with taking and labeling photos and putting them in albums for us.
> 
> The waiting is hard but it is getting close now -- 44 days! How long until your trip?
> 
> PHXscuba


It almost 5 months for me.  Its my DD first school summer vacation.  I'm so happy I worked hard enough to buy enough tech to archive most of our memories.  With the amount of cameras, lenses and software there should be no reason my kids won't have enough pics to look back on.  I'm jealous I was never creative enough to think of doing a legacy pic,  or a certain pic we take every trip that is unique enough it feel like our own spot.


----------



## kaoden39

I was leaning towards "C" but after thinking for a bit maybe "B" is better. Then there is more time to coordinate what to wear with it.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hello there!

I have just sat and read your whole report and enjoyed every minute of it! Your family is such a happy one and your pics certainly capture that! I am so envious that you have all those wonderful childhood memories from being in the park! My first visit wasn't until 1998 an I was 30!!! I suppose living all the way over here in Australia could have something to do with it!

There were lots of things you mentioned on the way that I found myself chuckling at and nodding my head in agreement. I still have the Gitchie Gitchie Goo song stuck in my head! We love Phineas and Ferb too, but especially Perry as he is Australian after all! I have to say that one of my favourites is "my goody two shoes brother, the favourite of my mother.........."!!!!!

We are back to Disneyland next year for the biggest trip we have ever embarked on! We will be visiting 4 castles ( Hong kong, Tokyo, WDW and DL ) and will be renewing our wedding vows in Vegas for our 20th anniversary I am keeping myself busy in the mean time by reading lots of Disboards material!!!

I am very much looking forward to reading along with the rest of your plans. I couldn't agree with you more in the fact that Disneyland need to release their information sooner. It can be very difficult trying to get things sorted,               ( especially from overseas ) when you can only see things 6 weeks out. I like you, am an uber planner. And like you, am a super saver!!! Hence the having nearly 2 years to plan next years big trip!

I love the shirts you have and I am a huge fan of having special park shirts! My DD and I just did a mother daughter trip for Halloween last year, and I had 4 shirts made especially! She is nearly 16 and didn't want to wear any "made specially" ones, but was quite happy to wear Disney store purchased ones!!!

Oh, I am another vote for "B"!!!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I was leaning towards "C" but after thinking for a bit maybe "B" is better. Then there is more time to coordinate what to wear with it.





Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I have just sat and read your whole report and enjoyed every minute of it! Your family is such a happy one and your pics certainly capture that! I am so envious that you have all those wonderful childhood memories from being in the park! My first visit wasn't until 1998 an I was 30!!! I suppose living all the way over here in Australia could have something to do with it!
> 
> There were lots of things you mentioned on the way that I found myself chuckling at and nodding my head in agreement. I still have the Gitchie Gitchie Goo song stuck in my head! We love Phineas and Ferb too, but especially Perry as he is Australian after all! I have to say that one of my favourites is "my goody two shoes brother, the favourite of my mother.........."!!!!!
> 
> We are back to Disneyland next year for the biggest trip we have ever embarked on! We will be visiting 4 castles ( Hong kong, Tokyo, WDW and DL ) and will be renewing our wedding vows in Vegas for our 20th anniversary I am keeping myself busy in the mean time by reading lots of Disboards material!!!
> 
> I am very much looking forward to reading along with the rest of your plans. I couldn't agree with you more in the fact that Disneyland need to release their information sooner. It can be very difficult trying to get things sorted,               ( especially from overseas ) when you can only see things 6 weeks out. I like you, am an uber planner. And like you, am a super saver!!! Hence the having nearly 2 years to plan next years big trip!
> 
> I love the shirts you have and I am a huge fan of having special park shirts! My DD and I just did a mother daughter trip for Halloween last year, and I had 4 shirts made especially! She is nearly 16 and didn't want to wear any "made specially" ones, but was quite happy to wear Disney store purchased ones!!!
> 
> Oh, I am another vote for "B"!!!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



OK, so it appears 'B' is the most popular option. I think that will make it a surprise but just in case DS has his heart set on wearing something else on his birthday (probably his Perry the Platypus shirt) we can switch the days.

*Welcome aboard Minnie Sue Oz*!! Now I can claim a world-wide readership!  I am very jealous that you will get to visit all of those parks next year. Is it all in one trip, both Asia and America? 

More on the park hours, next post ....


PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

All right, so here's a head-scratcher. As you all know, I have been obsessively stalking the Disneyland site for park hours.  Our first park day finally went up this morning. 

I was initially excited that DCA will open at 9:00, because that would mean an 8:00 EMH -- much better than the 7:00 I was projecting. But then I saw this (screenshot):






Have they ever done a two-hour EMH?? I have to think this is a glitch, that perhaps at one point they were going to have a regular open at 8:00 and the EMH was set from that. I reeeaaaallly don't want to get up for a 7:00 EMH, but wow! two hours would be great.

Stay tuned ... at least now I can start filling in some of the stuff like Aladdin, World of Color, etc. I am hoping they will post another new day for the next few days.

PHXscuba


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hello  

Just spent all day reading (er I mean working) your entire pre trip report.

I liked all the old pictures.  Looks like you start your trip a few days after I return from mine, so I think I'll be reading your trip report as a buffer to my depression that my own  trip is over.  

Ya know, I've never really thought I was the type to have kids, but reading pre trip reports like this one makes me want to.  Looks like your family is going to have a lot of fun


----------



## tbgmom

Just wanted to say you have a beautiful family, and I'm enjoying your PTR.  Also, are you sure we aren't the same person with the same dh?



> I agree that planning is half the fun (or more!) My DH worries that I spend some much time planning that there is no way the trip can live up to what I've built up. Well, so far my planning for vacations has saved us a lot of time and money, even if everything doesn't go perfectly. And I have fun for months, not just one week of travel.



This is me & my dh exactly!  He always worries about how much I plan, but then is always grateful that I do, and realizes that it was worth it.  I just try not to bug him too much with plans & ideas I have, unless I really need his input.  Thankfully the dis boards help me get my fix!


----------



## PHXscuba

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hello
> 
> Just spent all day reading (er I mean working) your entire pre trip report.
> 
> I liked all the old pictures.  Looks like you start your trip a few days after I return from mine, so I think I'll be reading your trip report as a buffer to my depression that my own  trip is over.
> 
> Ya know, I've never really thought I was the type to have kids, but reading pre trip reports like this one makes me want to.  Looks like your family is going to have a lot of fun



*Welcome OhioStateBuckeye!* We lived in NE Ohio for 4 years while DH was in grad school. I am cold just thinking about it right now.

Thanks for the compliment on my kids. We enjoy them when they're not being numbskulls (with teens it's intermittent). They behave pretty well on trips so we'll keep traveling!



tbgmom said:


> Just wanted to say you have a beautiful family, and I'm enjoying your PTR.  Also, are you sure we aren't the same person with the same dh?
> 
> 
> 
> This is me & my dh exactly!  He always worries about how much I plan, but then is always grateful that I do, and realizes that it was worth it.  I just try not to bug him too much with plans & ideas I have, unless I really need his input.  Thankfully the dis boards help me get my fix!



*Thanks for reading, tbgmom!* I think every family has the Dis nut and the spouse who loves us.  He knows it's what makes me happy so he rolls with it. I try to include things I know he'll like -- food places, rides, hotel, etc. Other than that, he's happy to take pictures and be with the family.

That's also one reason I think we'll make it back to Disney World -- things there that excite him. He'd like to dive the Epcot aquarium again, and he liked the idea of the backstage animal trek (remember the tiger picture?) in Animal Kingdom. So I am plotting just a little for that in the future.  

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So the Disney Parks blog just posted that the Princess Fantasy Faire will open Mar. 12 ... the first day we plan to be in Disneyland (after spending day 1 in DCA). Anyone have any idea how this will affect the park overall? I doubt we'd try to go -- my girls at almost-14 and almost-11 think they are too big for princesses  and I certainly wouldn't wait in an opening-day-sized line for it. But I wonder if it will increase the amount of people in the park that day or just in that area?

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> So the Disney Parks blog just posted that the Princess Fantasy Faire will open Mar. 12 ... the first day we plan to be in Disneyland (after spending day 1 in DCA). Anyone have any idea how this will affect the park overall? I doubt we'd try to go -- my girls at almost-14 and almost-11 think they are too big for princesses  and I certainly wouldn't wait in an opening-day-sized line for it. But I wonder if it will increase the amount of people in the park that day or just in that area?
> 
> PHXscuba



I would be willing to hazard a guess that they will be at least nearly as busy as they are for a new ride. We were there the week they opened WoC and boy was it BUSY.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I was thinking it might increase the crowds a little, but there's lots of people that don't bother with the Princess Fantasy Faire.  If spring break crowds start that week....it will be busy......lol


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I would be willing to hazard a guess that they will be at least nearly as busy as they are for a new ride. We were there the week they opened WoC and boy was it BUSY.





DizNee Luver said:


> I was thinking it might increase the crowds a little, but there's lots of people that don't bother with the Princess Fantasy Faire.  If spring break crowds start that week....it will be busy......lol



I know it will be busy right in that PFF area. I wouldn't mind poking around (without getting in line for the princesses), but I don't think I'd be able to see much with all the people in the way. We'll see. I'm building some big breaks into the schedule and I could see sending most everyone back to the hotel and just wandering around solo or with one of the kids. 

So the hours for ALL of my days were finally up as of Thursday!! One thing that surprised me is that there are NO fireworks and NO Fantasmic the Monday through Thursday we will be in the parks. And every day is 9 a.m. to 10 p.m. in both parks. If Disney is not prepared with staff for spring-break crowds it could make for some long lines. I can live without the fight for a Fantasmic spot and I'm only a little disappointed about not seeing the fireworks from inside the park (we can watch from somewhere in DTD on Sunday night).

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I think that if they were expecting big crowds they would have both Fantasmic and WoC on more.


----------



## PHXscuba

Wahoo! Wahoo!! Wahoo!!!

I am getting my AP!!!! 

Those of you who read from the beginning know how I was plotting to get an AP this year ... but was about to give up hope that the discounts would justify it.

So BlackJackDelta (a frequent and very helpful contributor) posted over the weekend about a new hotel discount -- 25% for AP holders -- that runs through Mar. 15 (coincidentally our checkout date).

I called this morning almost afraid to hope that it would apply on my date, to my room type, for both of our rooms ...

I GOT THE AP RATE!!! 

The rate saves me $450 on the rooms -- two rooms times 4 nights adds up fast. Getting an AP is about $200 more than my 4-day parkhopper. So I am up $250 already!!

It also means 10% off on food, and the same on souvenirs. I already had the souvenir discount through my Disney VISA, but only when I spend $50 at a time. This means not having to wait and group purchases together -- yeah, like I could get my 4 kids to want stuff from the same store!

I am beyond excited!! This is a dancing-banana occasion!   

PHXscuba


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PHXscuba said:


> Wahoo! Wahoo!! Wahoo!!!
> 
> I am getting my AP!!!!
> 
> Those of you who read from the beginning know how I was plotting to get an AP this year ... but was about to give up hope that the discounts would justify it.
> 
> So BlackJackDelta (a frequent and very helpful contributor) posted over the weekend about a new hotel discount -- 25% for AP holders -- that runs through Mar. 15 (coincidentally our checkout date).
> 
> I called this morning almost afraid to hope that it would apply on my date, to my room type, for both of our rooms ...
> 
> I GOT THE AP RATE!!!
> 
> The rate saves me $450 on the rooms -- two rooms times 4 nights adds up fast. Getting an AP is about $200 more than my 4-day parkhopper. So I am up $250 already!!
> 
> It also means 10% off on food, and the same on souvenirs. I already had the souvenir discount through my Disney VISA, but only when I spend $50 at a time. This means not having to wait and group purchases together -- yeah, like I could get my 4 kids to want stuff from the same store!
> 
> I am beyond excited!! This is a dancing-banana occasion!
> 
> PHXscuba




sweet


----------



## cristyhas3

That is AWESOME!!!

Did you book as room only, or package?


----------



## kaoden39

That's great!!


----------



## PHXscuba

cristyhas3 said:


> That is AWESOME!!!
> 
> Did you book as room only, or package?



Yes, it is awesome!!

I have it as room-only, but I would guess they would have moved things around in a package.

PHXscuba


----------



## lsulindy

AP and a nice discount? sweet!


----------



## cristyhas3

PHXscuba said:


> Yes, it is awesome!!
> 
> I have it as room-only, but I would guess they would have moved things around in a package.
> 
> PHXscuba



You totally inspired me, so I called to check. I didn't get good news, though. I booked a package, and the discount can't be applied to packages.  Ah well, at least I tried. Next time...

So, how are your park plans coming along? Have you made any dining reservations yet? Still staying at PPH? It would be fun if we pass each other in the lobby.


----------



## PHXscuba

cristyhas3 said:


> You totally inspired me, so I called to check. I didn't get good news, though. I booked a package, and the discount can't be applied to packages.  Ah well, at least I tried. Next time...
> 
> So, how are your park plans coming along? Have you made any dining reservations yet? Still staying at PPH? It would be fun if we pass each other in the lobby.



OK, this is a shot in the dark. Depending on your cancellation fee for the package, it might save you money even if you cancel. For example, it saved me $450. If my cancellation fee were $50 per room, I would still have saved money ($450 minus $200 AP upgrade minus $100 cancellation equals $150 saved). Plus the in-park discounts I figure will save me $70-100.

Maybe run the math? With your two rooms it still might be better. I think the AP discount is 20 percent over the weekend. 

PHXscuba

p.s. Yes, we are still at the PPH, and I have a reservation for my on's birthday dinner at Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> Wahoo! Wahoo!! Wahoo!!!
> 
> I am getting my AP!!!!
> 
> Those of you who read from the beginning know how I was plotting to get an AP this year ... but was about to give up hope that the discounts would justify it.
> 
> So BlackJackDelta (a frequent and very helpful contributor) posted over the weekend about a new hotel discount -- 25% for AP holders -- that runs through Mar. 15 (coincidentally our checkout date).
> 
> I called this morning almost afraid to hope that it would apply on my date, to my room type, for both of our rooms ...
> 
> I GOT THE AP RATE!!!
> 
> The rate saves me $450 on the rooms -- two rooms times 4 nights adds up fast. Getting an AP is about $200 more than my 4-day parkhopper. So I am up $250 already!!
> 
> It also means 10% off on food, and the same on souvenirs. I already had the souvenir discount through my Disney VISA, but only when I spend $50 at a time. This means not having to wait and group purchases together -- yeah, like I could get my 4 kids to want stuff from the same store!
> 
> I am beyond excited!! This is a dancing-banana occasion!
> 
> PHXscuba



Holy Cow!  I'll see your  and raise you one bash in the face with pixie dust 

I once had an annual pass.  I loved getting the member magazine and looking at my little AP with my name on it.  I hope I can justify it for me in the future too.

You are basically getting your AP for free.


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX -*

I'm so glad you nabbed the 25% discount - or, rather, that a discount made itself available to you during your trip dates!  Those regular, piddly 10% off rack rates with the AP are just not good enough, and the 'good discounts' are few and far between.  In fact, Disney used to offer discounts of 30% and 35% off with the AP - so they are still not back to that stage yet, but 25% is really good!

I would have done the same thing - called Reservations and switched to the discount.  I've done it before, in fact.  I was prepared to do it last December if any discounts had come out (and they never did, which was unusual based on previous December patterns).  I always avoid packages and book the "room only" reservations so that I can change the reservations and/or cancel without the penalties/fees/restrictions/limitations that are applied when changes are made to packages.

I still can't believe your trip is almost here!  I know I've said it before but when you first started this Pre-TR it seemed as though the trip was far, far away.  And now you'll be there in the blink of an eye!


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> Holy Cow!  I'll see your  and raise you one bash in the face with pixie dust
> 
> I once had an annual pass.  I loved getting the member magazine and looking at my little AP with my name on it.  I hope I can justify it for me in the future too.
> 
> You are basically getting your AP for free.



I am feeling very pixie-dusted right now! 



Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> I'm so glad you nabbed the 25% discount - or, rather, that a discount made itself available to you during your trip dates!  Those regular, piddly 10% off rack rates with the AP are just not good enough, and the 'good discounts' are few and far between.  In fact, Disney used to offer discounts of 30% and 35% off with the AP - so they are still not back to that stage yet, but 25% is really good!
> 
> I would have done the same thing - called Reservations and switched to the discount.  I've done it before, in fact.  I was prepared to do it last December if any discounts had come out (and they never did, which was unusual based on previous December patterns).  I always avoid packages and book the "room only" reservations so that I can change the reservations and/or cancel without the penalties/fees/restrictions/limitations that are applied when changes are made to packages.
> 
> I still can't believe your trip is almost here!  I know I've said it before but when you first started this Pre-TR it seemed as though the trip was far, far away.  And now you'll be there in the blink of an eye!



In general I'm not a fan of travel packages -- I am OCD enough to want to control the pieces more than packages usually let you (same with travel agents). Plus they are often harder to change.

I am seriously excited -- I had pretty much given up the AP dream, especially when all of the discounts seemed to end right before our travel. Now to start plotting the fall/Christmas trip -- where is a devilish mwah-ha-ha smilie when you need one? 

Between the no fireworks or Fantasmic and the hotel discount, it looks like Disney isn't expecting our week to be quite as busy ... I just hope they are right and they don't get slammed. I was reading on a WDW site that WDW was expecting 25% less people than usual in January and actually got 25% more!  That would cause some long lines and frustration.

PHXscuba


----------



## cristyhas3

Hey! If you find yourself needing to visit the Disney store before your trip, and would like some company, let me know!! I'd love to actually get to go to a DS with someone who "gets it".


----------



## PHXscuba

All right, here's some merriment for your Thursday.

When I originally posted the photos of DS on DH's shoulders, I did not realize the comedy gold I was sitting on.  So in the interest of pandering to my readership and their wacky tastes, here are a few more random "Goofy" shots from our trips.

Pooh "making" DS smile -- notice DS' feet are almost completely off the ground!:





Little DD being attacked by a stuffed snake in the Bazaar while waiting for the others to ride Indiana Jones (and yes, her eyes are really that blue):




DD is way too gleeful about the possibility of blowing up ToonTown:




The girls and I trapped like pirates on Tom Sawyer Island:




DS doing his best gargoyle impression while waiting for the France movie in Epcot:




DD took this next one. I include it because when DH saw it, he (literally) giggled and captioned it: *"Mom says follow the plan and no one gets hurt."*





Hope you enjoyed the look at our silly side!


PHXscuba


----------



## Markie Mouse

Glad to share your Disney obsession,  my wife does not feel the same as I do about anything DIS,  so it's cool to see I'm not the only one.  I am too a band kid, played saxophone(alto,tenor,Bari) for 12+ years.  Looking forward to the TR!


----------



## kaoden39

What cute pictures!!


----------



## tksbaskets

I love your silly side!  Have you seen my family on the ride photos?  Here is a fav from our last trip.  The one in the front and the headless one in the second row are my guys.






Such great family memories!  Thanks for sharing.  I especially like the 'MOM' caption.  Truer words never typed


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I loved all the pics.  I am kind of starting to think that random or goofy pictures are better than the posed ones, because they show a lot of the person's personality.


----------



## kaoden39

tksbaskets said:


> I love your silly side!  Have you seen my family on the ride photos?  Here is a fav from our last trip.  The one in the front and the headless one in the second row are my guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such great family memories!  Thanks for sharing.  I especially like the 'MOM' caption.  Truer words never typed



What a great picture!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I loved all the pics.  I am kind of starting to think that random or goofy pictures are better than the posed ones, because they show a lot of the person's personality.



You know I agree. The giggle happy memories are fun.


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> I love your silly side!  Have you seen my family on the ride photos?  Here is a fav from our last trip.  The one in the front and the headless one in the second row are my guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such great family memories!  Thanks for sharing.  I especially like the 'MOM' caption.  Truer words never typed



Awesome photo!! We have never really done the "silly ride photo" because we have never purchased a Disney ride picture! If we buy the Photopass + like I plan, there will be more incentive to ham it up, especially if it is our second ride.

If we do PP+, I am going to send the lanyard back with DS16 when he goes a week later with the band. I can see him and his friends coming up with some crazy ride photos.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> Awesome photo!! We have never really done the "silly ride photo" because we have never purchased a Disney ride picture! If we buy the Photopass + like I plan, there will be more incentive to ham it up, especially if it is our second ride.
> 
> If we do PP+, I am going to send the lanyard back with DS16 when he goes a week later with the band. I can see him and his friends coming up with some crazy ride photos.
> 
> PHXscuba



I purchased the PP+ and loved getting the jpg of the ride photos!


----------



## PHXscuba

One month from now we should be pulling up to the Paradise Pier Hotel!!

Better yet, it's a SHORT month! Hurrah for 28 days to go!

All right, I am so grateful to all of you who have helped me keep the pre-trip excitement alive since I started my PTR back in October (wow, time flies!). Getting to post about our past trips and our future plans has helped me pass the time while I wait.

So I have a challenge for you ...






This is my penny jar. I have had it since college, I think. It is an older-style glass juice jar. It is probably about 2/3 full of pennies *only*.

Because I am finalizing our trip funds, and the juice jar is getting so heavy on my bookcase shelf, I am going to open it and count/roll/turn in the pennies toward our trip. More Mickey bars!

YOU get to GUESS how much I have in the jar.

I will send the two people who guess closest to the actual amount a pressed penny of their choice from DLR. Or if you don't want a pressed penny, I'll throw 51 cents in the wishing well along with your wish. 

_Blah blah legalese this is not a raffle/contest/sweepstakes but a gift blah blah
_
I will leave the guessing open for one week and pick a winner next Sunday (2/17).

Have fun  ... I get to spend time this week counting to 50 over and over. 


PHXscuba


----------



## cristyhas3

Wow! That's a lot of pennies. You could take it to the change counting machine at your bank. At mine (Desert Schools), they waive the fee if you deposit into an account. 

You may even find a lost treasure when you pour it out! I thought my wedding ring was lost forever. When DD6 was 2, she took my ring and I never saw it again. A year ago I took in all of our change, poured it in the machine and DS found my ring, sparkling, amongst the coins. DD must have put it in her penny bank for safe keeping . I cried happy tears. 

My guess is $222.


----------



## kaoden39

Things like that penny jar a re really deceptive. I used to have what I called my bird fund. It's fun to build up pennies like that. As for my guess, hmm..... I have no clue. $168?


----------



## tksbaskets

I suggest the counting machine (if the fee is waved of course)

My guess $129!

TK


----------



## sunflare

If you have access to the Navy Fed branch by Luke, they have a free counting machine in the lobby


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm goin $87


----------



## PHXscuba

I haven't counted yet, but I think you all have WAY overshot my penny total. Remember, it's only pennies. I think one time when it was one-third full I only had about $7.50. So I'm thinking guesses under $100 are more likely to be close. I will give any of you a second guess if you want to revise. 

***Sigh*** It looks like the Fast Pass time enforcement is starting before our trip and will be in full force by then. I am going to confess that I have been a FastPass hoarder who gathered all morning and used in the afternoon or evening. I think one day I had 5 sets of FPs at once.

So it will change my touring style. Luckily with roughly two days in each park I don't need to go quite as commando on FP -- we can go slower and be more flexible. I guess it will be more like I used to tour before I knew they could be used late: enter an area and get a FP, then ride smaller rides and eat until the FP time came. Back to the drawing board. 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

sunflare said:


> If you have access to the Navy Fed branch by Luke, they have a free counting machine in the lobby



*Hello, Sunflare! * Glad to see another local following along!

We have a Navy Fed not far from me here in the East Valley. Do I have to be special to use their machine or can anyone?

PHXscuba


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PHXscuba said:


> I haven't counted yet, but I think you all have WAY overshot my penny total. Remember, it's only pennies. I think one time when it was one-third full I only had about $7.50. So I'm thinking guesses under $100 are more likely to be close. I will give any of you a second guess if you want to revise.
> 
> ***Sigh*** It looks like the Fast Pass time enforcement is starting before our trip and will be in full force by then. I am going to confess that I have been a FastPass hoarder who gathered all morning and used in the afternoon or evening. I think one day I had 5 sets of FPs at once.
> 
> So it will change my touring style. Luckily with roughly two days in each park I don't need to go quite as commando on FP -- we can go slower and be more flexible. I guess it will be more like I used to tour before I knew they could be used late: enter an area and get a FP, then ride smaller rides and eat until the FP time came. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> PHXscuba




Me too about the FP.  We are going on Feb. 24 and I am very sad we are just missing it.  I usually go to WDW so I was looking forward to being FP return time free once again.  

I just hate doing the proper return time.  Usually I'm at the opposite side of the park by then.  Our last WDW trip we returned home with about half of our FP's unused.


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> ***Sigh*** It looks like the Fast Pass time enforcement is starting before our trip and will be in full force by then. I am going to confess that I have been a FastPass hoarder who gathered all morning and used in the afternoon or evening. I think one day I had 5 sets of FPs at once.
> 
> So it will change my touring style. Luckily with roughly two days in each park I don't need to go quite as commando on FP -- we can go slower and be more flexible. I guess it will be more like I used to tour before I knew they could be used late: enter an area and get a FP, then ride smaller rides and eat until the FP time came. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> PHXscuba



When we were at WDW over Christmas the FP return time was 'strictly' enforced.  A fellow FP horder, we really had to change the way we toured.  We got more walking in for sure.  Our gathering of FP technique didn't change, when we used them sure did.  It all worked out.

As an up side, we didn't have any overly long FP return lines.  I've stood in the TOT FP line over 40 minutes at DL....

TK


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> When we were at WDW over Christmas the FP return time was 'strictly' enforced.  A fellow FP horder, we really had to change the way we toured.  We got more walking in for sure.  Our gathering of FP technique didn't change, when we used them sure did.  It all worked out.
> 
> As an up side, we didn't have any overly long FP return lines.  I've stood in the TOT FP line over 40 minutes at DL....
> 
> TK



I am wondering if it will change how people pull FPs -- if they will last longer because people choose not to get one if they don't like the return time, and if the FP return lines will be more consistent and hopefully shorter. I think long-term and overall it will probably be OK, just in the short-term it is frustrating to have them finally close the loophole right before MY trip.

PHJXscuba


----------



## sunflare

HI! I'm glad to be following along  I'm pretty sure you have to be DOD eligible to have an account there - https://www.navyfederal.org/about/eligibility-checklist.php . It used to be a lot more restrictive though... you used to only be able to get an account at Navy boot camp, Marine boot camp, and overseas (I think... ). The counter gives you a slip of paper with the total on it, and the tellers deposit that amount into your account.


----------



## PHXscuba

sunflare said:


> HI! I'm glad to be following along  I'm pretty sure you have to be DOD eligible to have an account there - https://www.navyfederal.org/about/eligibility-checklist.php . It used to be a lot more restrictive though... you used to only be able to get an account at Navy boot camp, Marine boot camp, and overseas (I think... ). The counter gives you a slip of paper with the total on it, and the tellers deposit that amount into your account.



Bummer ... even if I was eligible (unlikely), I don't think I'd open a whole new account to deposit pennies! 


Keep the guesses coming ... I have to start counting!


PHXscuba


----------



## cristyhas3

PHXscuba said:
			
		

> Bummer ... even if I was eligible (unlikely), I don't think I'd open a whole new account to deposit pennies!
> 
> Keep the guesses coming ... I have to start counting!
> 
> PHXscuba



Most banks have the change counting machines. Who do you bank with?


----------



## Lynne G

Hope I am not too late guessing.  I'll say $89.26


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Hope I am not too late guessing.  I'll say $89.26



Welcome Lynne G!  Hope you are enjoying our pre-trip goofiness! I am having people guess until Sunday. Plus I still have to get the coins counted!

*Good news on that:* I checked out *CoinStar *(they have several near me, including at my Kroger-brand grocery store Fry's), and they will count the coins for free if you redeem them for an e-gift certificate, including Amazon. Since I am a regular Amazon shopper, it makes sense to cash out for Amazon credit through CoinStar and put the equivalent in my trip fund.

So off to the grocery tomorrow ... assuming the cold I feel coming on doesn't lay me out. 

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

Feel better  Not just because I want to know how much was in the penny jar...


----------



## PHXscuba

So the "cold" turned out to be a virus that knocked me on my butt last night with fever and chills. I am about 90 percent better now, thanks to my hearty immune system.

I took it easy today, but I had enough strength to get my kids' Valentine stuff together and bake and frost a heart-shaped brownie for DH (his favorite treat).

DH and I don't do big things for Valentine's Day. Here's what he got me. I texted him the photo when I saw it in Target and he was wise to follow up.





It has treats inside and I can keep the boxes for decorations. Adorable! 

I will share the only two photos I can find of us alone together at Disney:

Toy Story Mania, 2008:




​
Epcot, 2011:




Now that we have several kids old enough to take pictures, I need to get more of us together.

Happy Valentine's to those of you celebrating. I will be recovering and eating some treats.


PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

With 48 hours until the big penny-counting reveal, there's still time to get in on the fun!! I have been to the CoinStar machine and the pennies (and two dimes that snuck in) are all counted! 

Our guesses so far:

*cristyhas3*: $222.00
*kaoden39*: $168.00
*tksbaskets*: $129
*OhioStateBuckeye*: $87
*LynneG*: $89.26

Remember, the closest two get a DLR pressed penny of their choice, or 51 cents worth of wishes into the wishing well in their honor!

I know this will keep you all in suspense all weekend. 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> With 48 hours until the big penny-counting reveal, there's still time to get in on the fun!! I have been to the CoinStar machine and the pennies (and two dimes that snuck in) are all counted!
> 
> Our guesses so far:
> 
> *cristyhas3*: $222.00
> *kaoden39*: $168.00
> *tksbaskets*: $129
> *OhioStateBuckeye*: $87
> *LynneG*: $89.26
> 
> Remember, the closest two get a DLR pressed penny of their choice, or 51 cents worth of wishes into the wishing well in their honor!
> 
> I know this will keep you all in suspense all weekend.
> 
> PHXscuba



I think that LynneG gets points for adding the cents in?


And DH gets extra points for your Valentines Day gift!


----------



## PHXscuba

So I know you've all been dying to see how many pennies I had ...

The penny jar just before it was emptied ...






The receipt listing my total:






$13.91!!!

You were all so optimistic about how much I would get to add to my trip fund! The way I see it, it still equals 4 Mickey ice cream bars, which is how I measure all things.

I will be PM'ing *LynneG* and *OhioStateBuckeye* to see which penny or wish they want! Thanks for playing along! 

In other news ... *3 weeks from now* I will have my face pressed to the window of the van, hoping for my first glimpse of the Matterhorn. It's a old family tradition, even though now you usually see the Tower of Terror or Screamin' first.

Three weeks seems so far away and so soon at once. I have so much to do! I have to plan DS' birthday party (bowling) and buy gifts. This week is already looking like a lost cause -- I am still suffering the effects of the cold/virus so I am foggy and froggy with a horrible-sounding cough. The kids are out of school on Monday so I won't get much done, I have _jury duty_ Wednesday , and a big school dinner that I'm helping with Friday. So then I'm 2 weeks from leaving ... with not much more accomplished.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm literally splitting a gut here.  Oh MY!  I was a tad high.

OK - enough for you to treat yourself to a churro or a couple of Mickey ice cream bars...


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> I'm literally splitting a gut here.  Oh MY!  I was a tad high.
> 
> OK - enough for you to treat yourself to a churro or a couple of Mickey ice cream bars...



You get a "Wishful Thinking" award  for your optimism!

Mmmmm... churros.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Since we are down to 19 days until we get there, I bought our Photopass Plus online! We'll see how it goes. 

This cold is still messing with my head -- feels like my brain has been shrink-wrapped. Making complex decisions is beyond me right now -- I'm just trying to stay afloat. I have jury duty tomorrow and those defendants better hope the lawyers don't pick me!

That being said, I do have to keep chipping away at trip prep. I think I can handle printing pictures for activity booklets for the car trip.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> Since we are down to 19 days until we get there, I bought our Photopass Plus online! We'll see how it goes.
> 
> This cold is still messing with my head -- feels like my brain has been shrink-wrapped. Making complex decisions is beyond me right now -- I'm just trying to stay afloat. I have jury duty tomorrow and those defendants better hope the lawyers don't pick me!
> 
> That being said, I do have to keep chipping away at trip prep. I think I can handle printing pictures for activity booklets for the car trip.
> 
> PHXscuba



Bummer about being sick but let's hope you are feeling great when you leave for your vacation.   I really enjoyed the PPP.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I have almost made it through Hell Week. 

I am _finally_ starting to feel better despite the coughing and missed sleep. Jury duty was relatively painless and over in one day. Tonight is a big school dinner that I am helping with. It is 80's theme and my outfit is embarrassing/freaking out the kids.  Nailed it!

Tomorrow it will be two weeks until we leave town and I go into overdrive getting everything up wrapped before we leave town for a week. I can't wait!!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVE your comment about embarrassing your kids with 80's night garb.  I just purchased a rubber stamp that says "Embarrassing my children...just another service I offer."

Two weeks?  You must be getting excited.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo.......almost trip time!!!   I'll make sure to let Mickey know you all will be there after I leave!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

So if you've read from the beginning, you'll remember waaaay back on page 2 that I was dissing the Limited Time Magic offerings, specifically the "Dapper Dans Sing Boy Bands" idea, which I (still) think is about the dumbest thing ever, especially since "hip" and "Disney" don't always turn out well. And those poor men, having to sing those teenybopper songs, wonder what they think?

Well, I'm (not) sad to say I will just miss the "Dapper Dans Sing Boy Bands" week. This Disney Parks Blog post says they will be doing this next week and be done before I arrive. Makes me feel better -- I was thinking after all my time grumping about it that the Dapper Dan thing would be during the week I was there! Disney karma, you know? 

And *2 weeks* until we leave for CA!! 


PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> So if you've read from the beginning, you'll remember waaaay back on page 2 that I was dissing the Limited Time Magic offerings, specifically the "Dapper Dans Sing Boy Bands" idea, which I (still) think is about the dumbest thing ever, especially since "hip" and "Disney" don't always turn out well. And those poor men, having to sing those teenybopper songs, wonder what they think?
> 
> Well, I'm (not) sad to say I will just miss the "Dapper Dans Sing Boy Bands" week. This Disney Parks Blog post says they will be doing this next week and be done before I arrive. Makes me feel better -- I was thinking after all my time grumping about it that the Dapper Dan thing would be during the week I was there! Disney karma, you know?
> 
> And *2 weeks* until we leave for CA!!
> 
> 
> PHXscuba





Oh my gosh! I remember that conversation well. You are a lucky bug!


----------



## PHXscuba

So we are in home stretch and the kids are mentally counting down. They have been watching both Fantasias this afternoon and I am going to hand out the pins and let them start pin-trading with each other later after dinner. Two weeks from today, we should be checked into the PPH!! 

I was looking over some of my trip notes and trying to read more about California Adventure. Despite my many DL visits, I've really only been in DCA about a day and a half. For our one-day trips when the kids were younger, we never felt up to tackling parkhopping, We spent one whole daytime (about 10-6:30) there on our October 2009 trip. At the time, there was a lot under construction. Combined with spending the whole Paradise Pier morning child-swapping with short DS and DD, we decided we really wouldn't be back to do a big multi-day trip until they finished construction and the younger kids grew, i.e. NOW!! 

I got to DCA on my girls trip in Dec. 2010. We spent about a half day and hit the highlights, but I think the only "new" thing I did was see the Aladdin show. Since it was a Christmas-focused trip, we wanted to spend most of our two days in Disneyland.

_(DS16 spent part of a day there on a band trip in Oct 2011. I think they just did rollercoasters/thrill rides)_

So there's a long list of things that are new since our/my trips, plus things that were open but we didn't have time to do in our short day there in 2009. Any tips for these attractions would be appreciated!

New or significantly different attractions:

Goofys Sky School -- _bigger kids and DH rode as Mulholland Madness_
Little Mermaid
*All* of Carsland (duh)
Red Car Trolley
Silly Symphony Swings  _renovating then, renovating now_
World of Color

Attractions we just didn't do last time:

Animation Academy
Bakery Tour
Aladdin musical -- _I saw but the fam hasn't_
Golden Zephyr
Grizzly River Run -- _DH dislikes raft rides and it was rainy last time_
Redwood Creek Challenge

So DCA selling itself as a whole new park actually applies to us more than most. With four park days, we should have plenty of time to see everything we want and the little ones are both over 48 inches! DS7 hated Tower of Terror the first two times he went on it (at DL at age 4 and WDW at age 6) but keeps telling us he's trying it again.

Anyone want to lay bets on whether I can convince DH onto Grizzly River Run? He didn't ride Kali River Rapids at WDW or the raft ride at Knott's last summer despite them being nice warm days. I'm betting he won't go on, but that's not stopping the rest of us, although I will be doing GRR before a break so we can get dry clothes if needed.


PHXscuba

p.s. And I didn't even go into the new entertainment or eats -- Ghirardelli, Trolley Treats, Clarabelle's etc. We really need a drooling smiley!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are feeling better.  

Your family are good sports.  My DS teen may not have been razzing me if I did the 80's garb, that is, unless he was with me.  DD on the otherhand, is a tween and is more concerned about what I wear and she wears nowadays! 

Have fun seeing the new things in the parks.  Our last visit was 3 years ago, so we are sad to see the tortilla factory go (DS and I liked the free handout), but we are looking forward to the new things this year.  I fondly remember telling DS to meet me at the F letter if we got lost.  That year we did the fun 5k run.


----------



## PHXscuba

So now I think I am getting greedy ... 

I think my plan after we check into the PPH on Sunday afternoon is to get over to DL and activate both my AP and the Photopass Plus, so I don't have to deal with either later. If the weather's good the kids might swim, or just check out the hotel while I am gone. Then we'd likely eat in DTD and let the kids look in the stores.

But then I started thinking, and that's where I get into trouble.  Our arrival time Sunday afternoon is fairly flexible. Once we get done with church around noon and eat lunch, I have a feeling I will be holding wild horses back from showing up at DL ... and the kids too. 

So .... it would be about $75 to convert the rest of the family's 4-day parkhoppers to 5-day parkhoppers and go into Disneyland on Sunday night. We did this at WDW and went to Magic Kingdom even though we only stayed about 3.5 hours the first evening. Realistically if we headed to DL we would have about 5-plus hours and leave after the 9:30 fireworks.

Pros:
Fills up the evening
Get gate pictures taken w/o rope-drop chaos
Only night for fireworks and Fantasmic
See original DL before going to DCA the next day

Cons:
Fills up the evening -- no DTD or hotel time
Park will be really busy that night
Kids to bed later
Extra cost of upgrading

I casually ran the idea past DH and he said he was OK with it either way. If I did decide to do it, I probably wouldn't tell the kids or upgrade until we arrive  so I can see what weather/health bring that weekend.

Anyone with thoughts on whether I'm going overboard and pushing it going into the parks on our arrival night?

PHXscuba

p.s. I was trying to explain the differences in the resort hotels to the kids. DD13 figured out we weren't staying at the GCH because of the higher cost. DH interrupted and said, "your mom and I will stay there someday -- not you all, just us."  My handsome prince!


----------



## tksbaskets

Well that is a quandary...

I think if the park is going to be super crowded I'd let the family relax at the hotel and explore DTD whilst you go and do recon (and shop and take pictures) in the park with your AP. 

Of course if the $75 doesn't break the bank it would be fun if you could make a show of Aladdin and then see the fireworks....

Basically I'm no help....


----------



## kaoden39

I am also no help, but..... I am a grade A+ enabler!  

1. I am always excited to go to the parks when I get there. I know that I have a hard time relaxing enough to sleep knowing that Disneyland is right there and I am not going in.

2. It is nice to walk off the traveling feeling and the opportunity to relax at the pool and visit the grounds is very inviting. You can visit the ground of all three hotels as well as DTD.

So, as I say I am no help!


And because I know you really didn't want to miss this!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I came by on your PTR which is very interesting and I will come along and follow it. All of your photos are very nice.

If you are going to be at the DLR on the 10th of March which is a Sunday, you will be able to see RDCT fireworks and Fantasmic! on the other days during the weekdays since it is during Spring Break. So you will be able to see the fireworks and F! on the weekdays.


----------



## kaoden39

Pushing my luck with more treat for you!


----------



## Lynne G

Since you are somewhat flexible, I think I would spend the $75 dollars to see the nighttime shows the day you check in.  Since you are not driving that far, I would think the excitement would not be tempered with time change and/or worn out travel issues.  I would think it would be a great time to just enjoy looking around, have a nice dinner somewhere, then catch the nighttime fireworks and show.

How awesome, you will be there before you know it.  So jealoius!  Wish I was there now.


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX -*

Do you happen to have the link to your Knott's Berry Farm info thread handy?  One of my Disneyland at Christmas Superthread peeps won some tickets to Knott's and will be going later this year.  I would like to be able to refer her to your Knott's thread.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Kaoden39*, I refuse to even watch those clips. It's just _wrong_.



mvf-m11c said:


> I came by on your PTR which is very interesting and I will come along and follow it. All of your photos are very nice.
> 
> If you are going to be at the DLR on the 10th of March which is a Sunday, you will be able to see RDCT fireworks and Fantasmic! on the other days during the weekdays since it is during Spring Break. So you will be able to see the fireworks and F! on the weekdays.



*Hi mvf-m11c!!* Thanks for following! Also thanks for making me check the official Disneyland calendar again. Until very recently, it was not showing fireworks and Fantasmic during the week. Now it is showing fireworks each evening (still no Fantasmic but that wasn't a priority this trip). 

Right now I am leaning toward staying in DTD and the hotels, especially since we can see the fireworks during the week. I am the big fireworks lover and I think the kids would just want to ride something that night instead if we went.



Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> Do you happen to have the link to your Knott's Berry Farm info thread handy?  One of my Disneyland at Christmas Superthread peeps won some tickets to Knott's and will be going later this year.  I would like to be able to refer her to your Knott's thread.



Here it is. Thankfully I had a link to it in a response to a more recent thread, because search is down.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Today was NOT awesome.







I was on my way to a class this morning when someone decided to run a red light and smash into the front of my beloved black van. Once we determined that we were all shaken up but fine and got out of the street, my first thought was, "Crap!! I'm leaving for California in a week and a half!! Bad, bad timing."

The other driver was totally at fault and was ticketed. Thankfully she had insurance and it appears it will all get paid for, eventually. But I will have my rental van for at least 3 weeks while they sort it all out and get it fixed. 

I already feel so behind and I lost another half-day sorting out the police, tow truck, rental, insurance company interview, etc. It happened right near my house and everyone knows my van, so several friends stopped by the accident scene (the cars were stuck together so we made quite a mess of the intersection for awhile) to be supportive and make sure I was OK.

All in all, except for the crummy timing, it could be a lot worse. I feel very lucky it hit in front of my door or I could be really injured. She was going pretty fast and didn't even see me -- no skid marks. I have great family and friends and the money to put a deposit on the $$$ rental.

Thanks for letting me vent a little ... all of you drive safe, OK? 


PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I'm sorry I couldn't resist on the videos. I am a lame person. I watched them.


I am sorry to hear about your accident. I am glad to hear you weren't hurt. I had that happen to me in 2006 when I getting ready to leave on a trip to southern California. He had no insurance, thankfully we have uninsured motorist. In the long run, I preferred having a rental vehicle and not putting those miles on my van.


----------



## PHXscuba

Kaoden, I hadn't thought about the silver lining of not putting miles on my car.  Thanks for the reminder. 

I am actually posting this from my tablet as a test run for when I'm there so I can give a few live updates! Let's hope it works well.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Kaoden, I hadn't thought about the silver lining of not putting miles on my car.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I am actually posting this from my tablet as a test run for when I'm there so I can give a few live updates! Let's hope it works well.
> 
> PHXscuba




Glad to help!


I love my tablet for reading but I hate typing on it.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you were not hurt and glad it won't mess with your vacation plans. 

Happy thought: Snacking on the treats from the cones in carsland!


----------



## Sherry E

PHX -

I'm so glad you were not injured in that accident!  Yikes!  Judging by the photo you posted, it looks as if the red light-running driver had hit your van just a few inches to the right, you could have been in real trouble.  I've been in an accident like that before - except that someone else was driving and I was the passenger - and the car who hit us missed plowing into my passenger seat by a few inches.  It was very jarring and traumatic, but it could have been so much worse.

Thank you, also, for the link to your Knott's thread.  I PM'd the link to the DIS'er who is going to Knott's in November.  I couldn't use the Search feature to find it either.  I knew that the thread was somewhere in my Subscribed threads but I have so many subscribed threads that I didn't know how far into them it had disappeared.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> PHX -
> 
> I'm so glad you were not injured in that accident!  Yikes!  Judging by the photo you posted, it looks as if the red light-running driver had hit your van just a few inches to the right, you could have been in real trouble.  I've been in an accident like that before - except that someone else was driving and I was the passenger - and the car who hit us missed plowing into my passenger seat by a few inches.  It was very jarring and traumatic, but it could have been so much worse.
> 
> Thank you, also, for the link to your Knott's thread.  I PM'd the link to the DIS'er who is going to Knott's in November.  I couldn't use the Search feature to find it either.  I knew that the thread was somewhere in my Subscribed threads but I have so many subscribed threads that I didn't know how far into them it had disappeared.



Yes, I was very, very lucky it hit so far forward. My sister and her family were T-boned in a similar type of accident about 6 years ago and their side airbags deployed. They were all OK except my brother-in-law still has some minor hearing loss from the airbag. And it took 11 weeks for the cruddy insurance company to fix their van!  My damage is less and I am hopeful it will be simpler.

But it was definitely jarring and traumatic. I was shaky for awhile and then really cold afterward when the shock wore off. It must have not been too traumatic, though, because I slept well last night (anxiety can give me insomnia).

And to top it all off, I just had to pick up DS7 early from school with a low fever and headache. I just can't catch a break this month!

I need March and my vacation to get here STAT!!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

So glad you are OK.  Yes, you deserve a magical vacation!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks to all for your support. I am truly blessed in so many ways, even when things go awry. 

I just saw on another thread (and confirmed by calling the hotel) that the PPH pool is closed until Mar. 15. It hasn't been posted anywhere, just saw it on the DIS. We get to use the DLH's pool instead.

I have mixed feelings about this. First of all, there's no guarantee we'll be able to swim at all. The kids (especially the girls -- DD10 is part penguin) would swim when I would be too cold; luckily they are all old enough and good enough swimmers that I can sit poolside and watch. The trek from the PPH to the DLH is longer than I'd like, although they said they have a changing area right outside the pool so we don't turn into popsicles walking back. The upside: the DLH's newly renovated pool is WAY cooler than the PPH pool. That was the one thing I was disappointed choosing the PPH over the higher cost of the DLH. So I guess I sorta got my wish, unintentionally -- the PPH price with the DLH pool.  

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

It is a bit of a hike but there is the changing area. The pool has always been better at the DLH. I don't know about now but there used to be a place at the pool to get refreshments for both grown ups and kids. Who knows another adventure?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Glad that you weren't injured during the accident.

It makes sense to use your first day at the DLR to enjoy the hotel and DTD before you head on over to the parks. Have you ever seen RDCT fireworks? 

Time will go by quickly and all of a sudden it is time for the trip. You will enjoy the DLH pool with the Monorail slide that opened last year.


----------



## PHXscuba

mvf-m11c said:


> Glad that you weren't injured during the accident.
> 
> It makes sense to use your first day at the DLR to enjoy the hotel and DTD before you head on over to the parks. Have you ever seen RDCT fireworks?
> 
> Time will go by quickly and all of a sudden it is time for the trip. You will enjoy the DLH pool with the Monorail slide that opened last year.



We haven't seen RDCT -- I hear it's awesome! We saw Magical in summer 2010 and Halloween Screams in October 2009.

I am pretty sure we will be staying at the hotel and DTD the first night, maybe even walking over to the DLH to see what's new.

And ... just to complete my wasted week, DS7 has (drumroll please) STREP THROAT!  I am trying to be patient and get a lot done at home today and tomorrow with him around. Ugh. And every time I swallow I get paranoid that I am going to get it! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Oh no! Think happy thoughts. Poor DS, I hope he is feeling okay. Strep is the worst.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Oh no! Think happy thoughts. Poor DS, I hope he is feeling okay. Strep is the worst.



Lucky we caught it early and got him to the doctor and medicated. This morning he is his usual zany stubborn self. DD10 brought home his schoolwork so we are homeschooling this morning (I am so not cut out for it).

Random Dis-ness for today:

DD10 was asking about Grizzly River Run this morning at breakfast. She likes raft rides. (Recall that DH hates them -- he called it a floating bathtub ). I told DH we were ALL going on the ride. I got the usual excuses, _"I have my iPhone with me ... I don't want to walk around wet ..."_ Even countering all his arguments -- free lockers nearby, walking back to the hotel to change -- it will still be a challenge to get him on. I can't push too hard, because I don't ride super-spinny rides and I would hate to be forced on one. But his isn't nausea or fear, just the wet-cat feeling.

DD13's science unit is on rollercoasters and theme parks. She simultaneously loves it and says it is making the wait go even slower. She was *forced* to watch another Imagineer video yesterday. 





​
Stuck home yesterday, I made envelopes to leave the tips for housekeeping. I have some experience in graphic design so these took me about 15 minutes total to make the graphic, turn it into a sticker, and put on the envelopes. It will take me longer to run to the bank for the cash to put in them!

I'm not claiming they are anything special, but if anyone wants a PDF of the graphics (8 on a page), I am happy to send it along if you PM me your e-mail address. I know some people have more computer resources than others.

We leave in 8 days. I am trying to relax and not stress about this trip. No intricate touring plans, more of a "point us in a general direction" ideas.

PHXscuba


----------



## mvf-m11c

PHXscuba said:


> We haven't seen RDCT -- I hear it's awesome! We saw Magical in summer 2010 and Halloween Screams in October 2009.
> 
> I am pretty sure we will be staying at the hotel and DTD the first night, maybe even walking over to the DLH to see what's new.



You will love RDCT. If you are going to see RDCT, you got to be in front of SB Castle to see the fireworks from the castle and all the special effects. Are you thinking of spending some time to wait to see RDCT? Magical and HS are very nice as well. 

That sounds like a good plan when you get there on Sunday. Just 8 days to go which is always exciting.


----------



## PHXscuba

mvf-m11c said:


> You will love RDCT. If you are going to see RDCT, you got to be in front of SB Castle to see the fireworks from the castle and all the special effects. Are you thinking of spending some time to wait to see RDCT? Magical and HS are very nice as well.
> 
> That sounds like a good plan when you get there on Sunday. Just 8 days to go which is always exciting.



It's been a long time since I've seen the fireworks from a prime spot in front of the castle. DH is not a fireworks/parades nut -- he sees them as times to go on rides with shorter waits. When we went with older DS the first time, DS and I watched the parade and DH went on Matterhorn 4 times in a row during it! If I put my foot down, I can get the family to stop for a snack and secure a spot 20-30 minutes ahead, but that's about their patience limit. So it will kind of depend on the crowds what kind of a spot we get. I hear back by Small World is cool and they do projections on the ride, so that may be my fallback spot.

It is 3 p.m. here. *Exactly, precisely one week from now* I will be picking DS7 up from his cousin's birthday party with the car packed with luggage and people and ready to hit the road!!  We'll drive to my parents in Huntington Beach and arrive around the kids' bedtime -- the time switches when we cross the border but back the next morning with Daylight Savings so we won't even reset our clocks.

Hmmm ... maybe each day this week I'll do a "where will we be next week at this time" post.

I need lots of finger crossed from all of you that I make it through this busy week without any bumps like last week!

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

Your trip is so close!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

In one week, we will be ... *THERE!*

By 3:45 or so next Sunday afternoon, we will be checked into the Paradise Pier hotel!! It's hard to believe how close this trip finally is.

I like next Sunday afternoon's activities better than today's: putting data into a volunteer project, sewing ribbons and elastic on new pointe shoes for DD13, making dinner for my in-laws. DH is asleep on the couch, which is what he'll probably want do next Sunday afternoon too! 

Tomorrow (amongst other everyday stuff like laundry), I am buying our park tickets, and going through the box of breakfast food and snacks I've been stockpiling for the trip!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> In one week, we will be ... *THERE!*
> 
> By 3:45 or so next Sunday afternoon, we will be checked into the Paradise Pier hotel!! It's hard to believe how close this trip finally is.
> 
> I like next Sunday afternoon's activities better than today's: putting data into a volunteer project, sewing ribbons and elastic on new pointe shoes for DD13, making dinner for my in-laws. DH is asleep on the couch, which is what he'll probably want do next Sunday afternoon too!
> 
> Tomorrow (amongst other everyday stuff like laundry), I am buying our park tickets, and going through the box of breakfast food and snacks I've been stockpiling for the trip!
> 
> PHXscuba



WOW!!  You'll be smiling all week getting ready.  By this time next week you'll be in the park enjoying time with your family!


----------



## Lynne G

PHXscuba said:


> In one week, we will be ... *THERE!*
> 
> By 3:45 or so next Sunday afternoon, we will be checked into the Paradise Pier hotel!! It's hard to believe how close this trip finally is.
> 
> I like next Sunday afternoon's activities better than today's: putting data into a volunteer project, sewing ribbons and elastic on new pointe shoes for DD13, making dinner for my in-laws. DH is asleep on the couch, which is what he'll probably want do next Sunday afternoon too!
> 
> Tomorrow (amongst other everyday stuff like laundry), I am buying our park tickets, and going through the box of breakfast food and snacks I've been stockpiling for the trip!
> 
> PHXscuba



Wahoo!  Love the single digit countdown.  Tickets in hand is a great thing!  We've always bought food with us, and for some reason, always have to leave with some uneaten.  Hope all are healthy by this week-end.


----------



## PHXscuba

I've got TICKETS!!!






In our game of "where will we be, one week from today we will be eatign DS*8*'s birthday meal at Goofy's Kitchen!!

Bonus pictures from our visit in October 2009:



















I am looking forward to going back!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## PHXscuba

I know yesterday's post was uncharacteristically un-wordy for me, but I was in a hurry to get it posted in limited time.

Potentially good news: I got the police report from my car accident and it backs up what I knew: the other driver was at fault and ticketed. The tow lot wanted to get my car out, so I had it towed to a body shop pending the expected outcome of the other lady's insurance paying for it all.

*Where will I be one week from today?* I hope we'll be checking out the DLH pool during an afternoon break. I fianlly checked the weather report for next week and it is low 70s and little chance of rain the whole time.  Perfect!

*Four* days from now I'll be west of Phoenix headed for CA!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*One week from today* ... around 2:15 p.m. ... I am going to project that it's our Radiator Springs Racer FP return time and we are zipping around Carsland and getting our picture taken with our Photopass Plus!! 

As for trip prep, I took DD13 to Walmart with me last night and bought her a couple cheap Disney shirts. She has grown out of all of the ones she wore to WDW a year and a half ago (she's a women's medium now ) I'm just glad she still wants to wear Mickey Mouse shirts!

I just canceled our backup hotel reservation at HoJos too. I don't know why I held it so long, knowing we got the great AP rate at PPH, but I guess I was just superstitious about canceling it until I had to.

I also bought food for our hotel room -- bagels and string cheese for breakfast. I still need milk, mini boxes of cereal, and fruit. I am taking my cooler on wheels to stick all the food in while we travel. I have plenty of (probably too many) snacks for the trip over and to take into the park.

I still have DS' birthday party to throw on Friday, and I MUST START PACKING!!  Where's a magician or a fairy godmother when you need them? 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I cannot believe how close your trip is.


----------



## cristyhas3

Yay!! Its almost time! 

We're on the road right now!! I hope our paths cross!

(Eek! that's a lot of exclamation points. Can you tell I'm excited?)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo!!  Almost time for your trip!!  Take advantage of the weekdays.....come Friday, the crowds really increase!!!


----------



## Jaina

Just read through your whole trip report. So excited for your family and to hear how it goes! We just got back a few days ago from an amazing first visit with our little ones. I've decided that one perk to living in the Phoenix area (the heat may kill me off this summer) is that wonderful, relatively short drive to DLR! We are -going- to have AP's at some point... (in like 10 years...) ;-) Hope your trip is everything you imagined and that everyone stays well!


----------



## PHXscuba

Jaina said:


> Just read through your whole trip report. So excited for your family and to hear how it goes! We just got back a few days ago from an amazing first visit with our little ones. I've decided that one perk to living in the Phoenix area (the heat may kill me off this summer) is that wonderful, relatively short drive to DLR! We are -going- to have AP's at some point... (in like 10 years...) ;-) Hope your trip is everything you imagined and that everyone stays well!



*Thanks, Jaina!* I can't believe my Pre-Trip Report has gotten up to 18 pages (although probably half the posts are my dithering and nonsense). Yes, living close-ish to DLR is a perk to being in the Phoenix area. With family living is So Cal, we have done the drive so many times that I have it down. Although every time I am there and don't get to go to DLR that trip, it is so hard to be that close!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

All right, I am online earlier than usual for a change ... *One week from today, I hope I will be ... riding Star Tours* for hopefully the third time or so. I think I mentioned a long time ago in this thread that it is a longtime favorite of mine since its original opening. We rode the new version at WDW about 5 times over a day and a half in Hollywood Studios. I would love to be the Rebel Spy!

This morning I bought the last of the food for the hotel, and got out most of the toiletries and OTC meds we will be taking. I am not an over-packer for clothes, but I overpack just about everything else. DD10 just informed me that she has outgrown her hoodie, so now I am trying to track down a new one (in March, in AZ ) or you'll have to ignore her wrists sticking out in any jacketed pictures we take. With 4 kids, someone is always outgrowing/losing/wrecking some of their clothes!

Despite all the crazy around here -- super busy, accident, trip prep, etc. -- I have actually been sleeping well, which is huge for me. Often my brain won't turn off at a time like this and my anxiety can keep me up or require medicating myself, which I really try not to do. So any prayers for continued restful sleep are welcomed. I turn into a zombie when I'm sleep-deprived! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Prayer given for restful sleep.  

I can never soundly sleep, though I can sleep anywhere (even with the TV blaring or the light on).  

I hear you about outgrown clothes.  My DD forever wants new clothes.  Try finding soccer cleats in January, when our soccer season is in the fall.  DD ended up with my cleats.  Ugh, I am trying to ensure she won't be wearing my shoes, though her Uggs fit me fine. 


Have a great time!


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX -*

Something just came to mind and I can't recall if you covered it.  Your discount for the PPH is one that will require your new AP, correct?  And you're planning to check in before you get your AP?  I thought I recalled reading that.

I'm sure you know this already and it probably doesn't even make a difference, but just so there aren't any surprises, unless you have your newly activated AP in hand when you check in, they will probably apply the non-AP/non-discounted rate up front, and then when you get your AP and show it to them later they will adjust the amount back down upon check-out.

In other words - unless something has changed drastically in how the hotels handle AP people checking in without their AP - they will pull up your reservation, see what you've already paid and ask for your AP to verify that you have it to use for the discount.  If you don't have the AP with you, they will apply the difference between the discount and the rack rate to your credit card, or block/hold the amount.  Then you will come back with the AP later and they will cancel the hold but it may not 'take' until you check out.

That's how things have been done in the past - which is why it's always good to have the AP in hand when you check-in, if at all possible.  Things may have changed, but that's how it was done before, even if the entire amount has been paid in advance.

As I said, you probably already know this or have considered it, but in case I missed something I thought I'd better pop in to expand upon it in case you weren't expecting to see any sudden PPH charges appear on your card.


----------



## Jaina

PHXscuba said:
			
		

> All right, I am online earlier than usual for a change ... One week from today, I hope I will be ... riding Star Tours for hopefully the third time or so. I think I mentioned a long time ago in this thread that it is a longtime favorite of mine since its original opening. We rode the new version at WDW about 5 times over a day and a half in Hollywood Studios. I would love to be the Rebel Spy!
> 
> This morning I bought the last of the food for the hotel, and got out most of the toiletries and OTC meds we will be taking. I am not an over-packer for clothes, but I overpack just about everything else. DD10 just informed me that she has outgrown her hoodie, so now I am trying to track down a new one (in March, in AZ ) or you'll have to ignore her wrists sticking out in any jacketed pictures we take. With 4 kids, someone is always outgrowing/losing/wrecking some of their clothes!
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Have you checked at the Disney outlet at Mills yet? They still had jackets and hoodies a few weeks ago...


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> Something just came to mind and I can't recall if you covered it.  Your discount for the PPH is one that will require your new AP, correct?  And you're planning to check in before you get your AP?  I thought I recalled reading that.
> 
> I'm sure you know this already and it probably doesn't even make a difference, but just so there aren't any surprises, unless you have your newly activated AP in hand when you check in, they will probably apply the non-AP/non-discounted rate up front, and then when you get your AP and show it to them later they will adjust the amount back down upon check-out.
> 
> In other words - unless something has changed drastically in how the hotels handle AP people checking in without their AP - they will pull up your reservation, see what you've already paid and ask for your AP to verify that you have it to use for the discount.  If you don't have the AP with you, they will apply the difference between the discount and the rack rate to your credit card, or block/hold the amount.  Then you will come back with the AP later and they will cancel the hold but it may not 'take' until you check out.
> 
> That's how things have been done in the past - which is why it's always good to have the AP in hand when you check-in, if at all possible.  Things may have changed, but that's how it was done before, even if the entire amount has been paid in advance.
> 
> As I said, you probably already know this or have considered it, but in case I missed something I thought I'd better pop in to expand upon it in case you weren't expecting to see any sudden PPH charges appear on your card.




I am aware of this but really can't get my AP until after we check in. I am getting it that afternoon and will keep my eye on the bill to be sure it is applied correctly, eventually.



Jaina said:


> Have you checked at the Disney outlet at Mills yet? They still had jackets and hoodies a few weeks ago...



I found a cute one at Target. I really didn't have time to go all the way to AZ Mills this week but I love the Disney Outlet there!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

DS7's front tooth has been hanging from a thread for the last week, and DH finally popped it out last night so it wouldn't happen on our trip. Interestingly enough (don't have time for a picture), little DD was front-toothless during our last big Disney vacation to WDW. You can see it in some of the photos.

I hope this isn't a new Disney tradition, because I am out of kids who should be losing their front teeth!

Less than 24 hours!! I have a birthday party to throw and packing. That's it!! T-minus 23 hours! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, the day, even the hour is finally here. I was a good girl and got all my work done, so I have a just a moment to say goodbye to all. As soon as I finish typing, I am throwing the food in the cooler, zipping the suitcases closed, and turning off the TV (where my kids are watching Disney channel of course).

I can't believe the trip is finally here!!!!  Thank you all for reading along and helping me pass the time waiting for this day to finally arrive. I promise lots of pictures and hopefully some fun stories when we get back.

I hope all of YOUR Disney dreams come true too!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun! I look forward to hearing all about your trip!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Well, the day, even the hour is finally here. I was a good girl and got all my work done, so I have a just a moment to say goodbye to all. As soon as I finish typing, I am throwing the food in the cooler, zipping the suitcases closed, and turning off the TV (where my kids are watching Disney channel of course).
> 
> I can't believe the trip is finally here!!!!  Thank you all for reading along and helping me pass the time waiting for this day to finally arrive. I promise lots of pictures and hopefully some fun stories when we get back.
> 
> I hope all of YOUR Disney dreams come true too!
> 
> PHXscuba



Woo hoo!  Time to hit the road!!  I can't believe your trip is finally here - the time has flown by since you first started planning it.

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I hope your trip is truly *+*+*Magical*+*+*!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

We made it here to the beautiful Paradise Pier and I actually got connected to the hotel wifi!!

Our rooms are just what we paid for, view over the (empty) pool. I can't complain. DTD was super busy this afternoon/evening.  I have my AP activated!!! Maybe I'll get a Photopass picture of that!  

Kids are in bed and presumably sleeping; early to rise for early entry to California Adventure tomorrow. 

Weather is supposed to be warm and beautiful all week.

Best wishes to all for a lovely week; I feel so blessed right now to have my family here and to be visiting one of my favorite places. 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I hope you all have a ball! The weather should be lovely too!


----------



## lsulindy

PHXscuba said:


> We made it here to the beautiful Paradise Pier and I actually got connected to the hotel wifi!!
> 
> Our rooms are just what we paid for, view over the (empty) pool. I can't complain. DTD was super busy this afternoon/evening.  I have my AP activated!!! Maybe I'll get a Photopass picture of that!
> 
> Kids are in bed and presumably sleeping; early to rise for early entry to California Adventure tomorrow.
> 
> Weather is supposed to be warm and beautiful all week.
> 
> Best wishes to all for a lovely week; I feel so blessed right now to have my family here and to be visiting one of my favorite places.
> 
> PHXscuba



Yay for great weather!! Have a blast!


----------



## denluvsdisney

PHXscuba, have a great time. It's always nice to share the parks with your family. I'll be there tomorrow from AZ. I'm taking my mom as part of her Christmas/B-day gifts.


----------



## tksbaskets

Have a wonderful time!  It's snowing here outside my window at work.  Thinking about your family at DL.


----------



## PHXscuba

We have made it back to my parents' safe and sound. We have a wonderful trip and everyone even stayed healthy (my biggest fear).  There are always things you miss getting to do even in a 4-day trip, but we had a grand time and I look forward to sharing it with you all when I get back!!!

I even ran into CristyHas3, one of my trip report followers, in the RSR line one morning!! How cool is that?!

Today is laundry and tomorrow is repacking and driving back. Don't wanna go 

PHXScuba


----------



## kaoden39

Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks to all for the well wishes while we were traveling. 

We are back home, safe and sad  I miss CA already and Disneyland too. It was nice to spend some time with my parents for a couple days and we will be seeing them for a family event over here in a couple weeks.

I probably won't start the TR for a couple days. I have to hold it out as the incentive for me to get some work done before I let myself dive in. But never fear, I was taking notes on my phone every day so I could remember everything. I was just scrolling through the pictures I took and I have never seen so many goofy faces as this trip!

And I never ate a churro 

So "watch this space" for something middle of the week.

PHXscuba

p.s. I just noticed I hit 2000 posts yesterday!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Glad you are home safe and sound!  I'll be monitoring my email for the notice that there is action on your thread. 

TK


----------



## Lynne G

PHXscuba said:


> Thanks to all for the well wishes while we were traveling.
> 
> We are back home, safe and sad  I miss CA already and Disneyland too. It was nice to spend some time with my parents for a couple days and we will be seeing them for a family event over here in a couple weeks.
> 
> I probably won't start the TR for a couple days. I have to hold it out as the incentive for me to get some work done before I let myself dive in. But never fear, I was taking notes on my phone every day so I could remember everything. I was just scrolling through the pictures I took and I have never seen so many goofy faces as this trip!
> 
> And I never ate a churro
> 
> So "watch this space" for something middle of the week.
> 
> PHXscuba
> 
> p.s. I just noticed I hit 2000 posts yesterday!!



Woot, glad you had a great trip.  Take it easy. getting back into routine after vacation is always a chore unto itself.  Love to see the pictures.


----------



## kaoden39

I'm glad you had safe travels!


----------



## PHXscuba

The Prologue (and disclaimers)

I am almost ready to start the real trip report ... tonight if I get some time. But I thought I'd start with a short intro for those who don't want to wade through 19 pages to see how we got here!!

We traveled to Disneyland March 10-14. We stayed in the Paradise Pier Hotel and had 4-day parkhoppers. My original plan was to scheme my way into an AP -- and that dream miraculously came true!!

My family consists of me, DH, DS16, DD13, DD10, and DS 7-turning-8, who shall be referred to as DS8 for consistency's sake throughout our journey. Special guest appearance on our third park day by ....? Photos of us and the kids are all posted on the first page of the pre-trip report, but don't worry, you'll be seeing lots of them soon enough!

*Things you WILL and WON'T see in this trip report:*

-- You won't see a lot of artful landscape photos of park icons, etc. My family is in about 95 percent of the pictures. If that's not what you're looking for, there are some great park photos on lots of other trip reports. This one is _mine, mine, mine,_ as the seagulls would say.

-- You won't see many photos of what we ate, except for a few cherished snacks. My family thinks I'm weird enough anyway without me taking pictures of their food, and I honestly don't think I could have held back the hungry hordes from their plates at most meals.

-- You will see lots of Goofiness. I swear every time I reviewed photos on the camera, someone was making a loopy expression, on purpose. We also did some funny poses on the ride photos.

-- You will get my opinion on what was great, what was missed, what was worth it and what wasn't. I have visited enough to have a good idea of what kind of a standard we can hold Disney to.

I am excited to start writing. You should see my Sanskrit notes -- I'm a bad typist to start with, and I so cannot type on an iPhone keyboard! 


PHXscuba

p.s. I think I have a title for the TR -- watch the thread title to see what I came up with. OoooOooo) suspense!


----------



## PHXscuba

I also failed to *welcome denluvsdisney to the trip report* because it was posted while I was there. Thanks for reading and I hope you had a great time too!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

I like the title   I will miss the food shots but I totally understand.  I get a lot of this "you are in so much troooouuble....you started eating before mom got a picture"


----------



## lsulindy

PHXscuba said:


> *Things you WILL and WON'T see in this trip report:*
> 
> -- You won't see a lot of artful landscape photos of park icons, etc. My family is in about 95 percent of the pictures. If that's not what you're looking for, there are some great park photos on lots of other trip reports. This one is _mine, mine, mine,_ as the seagulls would say.
> 
> -- You won't see many photos of what we ate, except for a few cherished snacks. My family thinks I'm weird enough anyway without me taking pictures of their food, and I honestly don't think I could have held back the hungry hordes from their plates at most meals.
> 
> -- You will see lots of Goofiness. I swear every time I reviewed photos on the camera, someone was making a loopy expression, on purpose. We also did some funny poses on the ride photos.




I could have written that!  Except that I'm a terrible writer!  Looking forward to the report.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haha I have plans the same as you!!  When we hit WDW in October for the TOT 10 mile run, I have very big plans to either scheme myself into an AP for WDW, or a premier pass for both parks!!  I am going to use the 'coast to coast' runner's medal as a ploy, and maybe a Christmas DL trip so we can see the ride makeovers as another ploy to get Brian to agree.

It's not that I wouldn't be 'allowed' to upgrade on my own, just the fact that I wouldn't have anyone to go with if he doesn't upgrade too.


----------



## wiigirl

In for your TR.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> The Prologue (and disclaimers)
> 
> I am almost ready to start the real trip report ... tonight if I get some time. But I thought I'd start with a short intro for those who don't want to wade through 19 pages to see how we got here!!
> 
> We traveled to Disneyland March 10-14. We stayed in the Paradise Pier Hotel and had 4-day parkhoppers. My original plan was to scheme my way into an AP -- and that dream miraculously came true!!
> 
> My family consists of me, DH, DS16, DD13, DD10, and DS 7-turning-8, who shall be referred to as DS8 for consistency's sake throughout our journey. Special guest appearance on our third park day by ....? Photos of us and the kids are all posted on the first page of the pre-trip report, but don't worry, you'll be seeing lots of them soon enough!
> 
> *Things you WILL and WON'T see in this trip report:*
> 
> -- You won't see a lot of artful landscape photos of park icons, etc. My family is in about 95 percent of the pictures. If that's not what you're looking for, there are some great park photos on lots of other trip reports. This one is _mine, mine, mine,_ as the seagulls would say.
> 
> -- You won't see many photos of what we ate, except for a few cherished snacks. My family thinks I'm weird enough anyway without me taking pictures of their food, and I honestly don't think I could have held back the hungry hordes from their plates at most meals.
> 
> -- You will see lots of Goofiness. I swear every time I reviewed photos on the camera, someone was making a loopy expression, on purpose. We also did some funny poses on the ride photos.
> 
> -- You will get my opinion on what was great, what was missed, what was worth it and what wasn't. I have visited enough to have a good idea of what kind of a standard we can hold Disney to.
> 
> I am excited to start writing. You should see my Sanskrit notes -- I'm a bad typist to start with, and I so cannot type on an iPhone keyboard!
> 
> 
> PHXscuba
> 
> p.s. I think I have a title for the TR -- watch the thread title to see what I came up with. OoooOooo) suspense!



*PHX -*

That's a very cute title!  You're good at coming up with titles - I'm still hoping to one day be able to use the "Nightmare Before Christmas" title that you suggested for my December 2011 TR (even though it would mean that my trip would have to go awry in some way to merit that title!).

Don't we know who made the special appearance on Day 3?  You mentioned earlier that you met another DIS'er in line for RSR (I'm not mentioning her name because I don't know if you are building the suspense as to who it is).  Or is there someone else who made an appearance?

It's always a fun idea to let people know up front what they will or won't see in a TR and what you did or did not get accomplished on the trip, but I think that the majority of folks who read these TR's have families.  Thus, they want to read about and see photos of what other families like yours did so they can apply whatever information they gather to their own trips.  So, my point is, I would be willing to bet that people would much rather see photos of families enjoying the parks in different ways (like we will see in your TR!) than see artful landscape photos in a TR -- because those family photos are more applicable and comparable to their own trips!  

I'm a bad typist, too!  Yay!  Bad typists unite!  The problem is that now that I've been struggling with typing for so many years, my actual handwriting is even worse.  

I'm eager to start reading about your trip!  It's hard to believe it has now come and gone.  It seems like a short time ago when you first had the idea that you might try to go to DLR in early 2013.

If you start plotting to make a Christmas time sojourn to the parks with your new AP, come join us in the new Superthread!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm in too.


----------



## PHXscuba

wiigirl said:


> In for your TR.



Welcome Wiigirl!! Thanks for catching the train as it's leaving. This part should be much more interesting than the months-long lead-up to the trip! At least I hope so!



Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> That's a very cute title!  You're good at coming up with titles - I'm still hoping to one day be able to use the "Nightmare Before Christmas" title that you suggested for my December 2011 TR (even though it would mean that my trip would have to go awry in some way to merit that title!).
> 
> Don't we know who made the special appearance on Day 3?  You mentioned earlier that you met another DIS'er in line for RSR (I'm not mentioning her name because I don't know if you are building the suspense as to who it is).  Or is there someone else who made an appearance?
> 
> It's always a fun idea to let people know up front what they will or won't see in a TR and what you did or did not get accomplished on the trip, but I think that the majority of folks who read these TR's have families.  Thus, they want to read and see photos of what other families like yours did so they can apply whatever information they gather to their own trips.  So, my point is, I would be willing to bet that people would much rather see photos of families enjoying the parks in different ways (like we will see in your TR!) than see artful landscape photos in a TR -- because those family photos are more applicable and comparable to their own trips!
> 
> I'm a bad typist, too!  Yay!  Bad typists unite!  The problem is that now that I've been struggling with typing for so many years, my actual handwriting is even worse.
> 
> I'm eager to start reading about your trip!  It's hard to believe it has now come and gone.  It seems like a short time ago when you first had the idea that you might try to go to DLR in early 2013.
> 
> If you start plotting to make a Christmas time sojourn to the parks with your new AP, come join us in the new Superthread!



The "surprise appearance" is not a DISer. I saw Cristy on our first park day.

And yes, I'm definitely planning a Christmas-time visit. For sure. 

I can't believe I made it through college and years in journalism with my bad typing skills, but I survived. I type about 50 wpm (with two fingers) but it would be cut in half if you count mistakes!

Random Disney notes for the week before I start into the TR:
1. The DDs just got their music for their piano recital -- DD13 is playing a POTC theme and DD10 is playing "You'll Be In My Heart" from Tarzan -- one of DH's favorite (big PHil Collins fan).
2. DS16 is back in California on his band trip. He took my Photopass+ card to get some more goofy ride photos with his buddies. So I can't order my CD til his weekend photos show up. He found out right before leaving that they get to go to DTD on Friday night as well as the parks Saturday.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 1 -- AZ to CA (Mar. 9, 2013)*

I am such a mean mommy. I made my kids do their Saturday chores before we left -- vacuuming, bathrooms, yard, etc. DH dropped off the dog at the boarding place.There was no way I was coming home to intelligent mold, thigh-high weeds, and dust bunnies impersonating my Labrador.  

Plus, we couldn't even leave until 3 p.m.  My nephew was having his 8th birthday party, and he and DS8 are practically twins.  So we took DS8 to his cousin's and then packed up during the party.

Those of you who read the PTR report (back on page 16) saw my poor van that was in an accident. I have had a rental van since (still a week until it is done being fixed). I have packed MY van's trunk with 6 people's cruise luggage for a week and it barely crests the backseat! We started loading the trunk of the Dodge rental and quickly realized that it has much less space than our Honda. I only had three large suitcases and a rolling cooler! FAIL. So we re-arranged a few things, divided them differently and got it all in eventually. Don't get me started on the backseat legroom.

We picked DS8 up from his cousin's party, made everyone use the bathroom one last time, and topped off the gas tank (which I also discovered is smaller than mine). On the road leaving Phoenix's East Valley about 3:30. No traffic leaving Phoenix for a change.

We ate lunch at the McDonald's in Blythe. They gutted it last summer and pretty much started over and it is very nice. The kids were really hungry and gobbled their food fast. The GPS said the van was only stopped for 13 minutes!! 







I realized it was getting dark quickly and that I'd better take a few photos before I lost the light. I think DS16 looks handsomer-than-usual in this picture.






We got lucky the cloud cover came down low, cutting down on that time when the sun is right in your eyes heading west.






I love taking pictures of clouds and sunsets. I have a whole album of sunset/cloud pictures from our trip to Maui last year.






Ahh, that moment when the mountains finally block the sun for good in the evening. The little lone cloud reminded me of the Pixar short "Partly Cloudy" that played before "Up."






DD13, illuminated by the glow of her iPod Touch. Very Haunted Mansion.





​Thanks to the army of electronic gadgets we took along, the ride was pretty peaceful and DH and I actually got to talk some. We rolled into Huntington Beach around 8:30 CA time (9:30 AZ time), meaning it only took 6 hours; about the best time we ever make.

We threw all the kids in bed and talked to my parents for awhile. Right around 9:35, we heard the muffled thumps of the Disneyland fireworks from Anaheim and I got even more excited.

*Best line of the evening, from DS8, of course:* (passing the prison out in the middle of nowhere along I-10): "So that's where you go when you cross the law?" 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I love the sunset photos (you know I'm a sunrise/sunset/dusk fan!)!  It's always fascinating to watch interesting cloud formations in the sky.

I was wondering about the status of your van, so you answered my question.  You still have one more week until you get it back?


----------



## lsulindy

love the sky pics!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I fought the law, and the law won.

Road trips on the way to vacation are the best.  So much excitement.


----------



## Jaina

PHXscuba said:


> The Prologue (and disclaimers)
> 
> *Things you WILL and WON'T see in this trip report:*
> 
> -- You won't see a lot of artful landscape photos of park icons, etc. My family is in about 95 percent of the pictures. If that's not what you're looking for, there are some great park photos on lots of other trip reports. This one is _mine, mine, mine,_ as the seagulls would say.
> 
> -- You won't see many photos of what we ate, except for a few cherished snacks. My family thinks I'm weird enough anyway without me taking pictures of their food, and I honestly don't think I could have held back the hungry hordes from their plates at most meals.



These two made me LOL. Sounds like my trip report. I seldom think to take pictures of our food, whether at home or "abroad..." and my kids are in most of my pictures too. THey would be in all of them, probably, if I wasn't taking some pictures with thoughts of having pics for the "ABC's of Disneyland game."

Excited to follow your TR and see how it all goes!


----------



## kaoden39

I always think that the trip is about the family. Plus so many times I just forget to take pictures except of the family. Love the start of the trip report. 

I didn't realize that the Honda had more space. That may be the van I get next then.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I love the sunset photos (you know I'm a sunrise/sunset/dusk fan!)!  It's always fascinating to watch interesting cloud formations in the sky.
> 
> I was wondering about the status of your van, so you answered my question.  You still have one more week until you get it back?



10 days to settle with the other lady's insurance (which I just found out is the high-risk kind for people who have bad driving records ), 10 days to get it disassembled and enough parts to tell how badly it was damaged, new damage estimate and need more parts, now 10 days until I get it back! NO FUN



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I fought the law, and the law won







kaoden39 said:


> I always think that the trip is about the family. Plus so many times I just forget to take pictures except of the family. Love the start of the trip report.
> 
> I didn't realize that the Honda had more space. That may be the van I get next then.



I'm not going to bash the Dodge Caravan because there are a few neat things about it, but I LOVE my Honda -- it's my second Honda van. The trunk has a deeper well and it's longer too. PM me if you want more comparisons.



Jaina said:


> These two made me LOL. Sounds like my trip report. I seldom think to take pictures of our food, whether at home or "abroad..." and my kids are in most of my pictures too. THey would be in all of them, probably, if I wasn't taking some pictures with thoughts of having pics for the "ABC's of Disneyland game."
> 
> Excited to follow your TR and see how it all goes!



If I was traveling solo or just adults I would have many more artistic photos -- I actually love taking them despite my little Canon point-and-shoot. But the go-go-go of a family vacation doesn't really lend itself to quiet contemplation of a subject!



lsulindy said:


> love the sky pics!



Thanks. I can't believe I caught anything through the window at 75 mph. Lucky I got the pictures before the bugs clotted the windshield! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Which Canon camera do you have?  Canon point & shoots are good little cameras!  I use one.  Mariezp uses one.  Deejdigsdis uses one.  Point & shoots are much better than they used to be in the old, old days of digital cameras.

I just found a whole Point & Shoot photo thread over in the Photography section of the board, and some of those photos do not look like P&S pics at all.  Some of them look like DSLR-caliber photos.


So the woman who hit your van had a bad driving record?  Yikes.  She should start taking the bus, before she injures someone.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi!

I am all caught up and looking forward to seeing and reading all about your trip!

We have had to re arrange out big 4 castle trip until the end of 2015 now due to the DD's education and schooling, but, DH has surprised us by asking if we would like to go back for 2 weeks in September to get some more use out of our AP's???!!! Now who am I to go against him with a fabulous suggestion like that!?

So, we are back again from September 5 through September 17. As soon as I get some free time I will be finishing off my Halloween report from last year and starting this years PTR!

So, looking forward to more


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Which Canon camera do you have?  Canon point & shoots are good little cameras!  I use one.  Mariezp uses one.  Deejdigsdis uses one.  Point & shoots are much better than they used to be in the old, old days of digital cameras.
> 
> I just found a whole Point & Shoot photo thread over in the Photography section of the board, and some of those photos do not look like P&S pics at all.  Some of them look like DSLR-caliber photos.
> 
> 
> So the woman who hit your van had a bad driving record?  Yikes.  She should start taking the bus, before she injures someone.



My latest Canon is a little PowerShot Elph 310HS. Its best feature is the tiny size. DH often carries a PowerShot SX30IS, which is a bigger point and shoot with a barrel. He left it home this time because we were doing Photopass.

I can't say for certain the woman had a bad record, only the kind of insurance that suggests it. I actually feel kind of bad for her -- her car was likely totaled, her already sky-high rates will go up if she can even keep the insurance. Me, I have different van for a month. In the grand scheme of things it is a small blip for me.



Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am all caught up and looking forward to seeing and reading all about your trip!
> 
> We have had to re arrange out big 4 castle trip until the end of 2015 now due to the DD's education and schooling, but, DH has surprised us by asking if we would like to go back for 2 weeks in September to get some more use out of our AP's???!!! Now who am I to go against him with a fabulous suggestion like that!?
> 
> So, we are back again from September 5 through September 17. As soon as I get some free time I will be finishing off my Halloween report from last year and starting this years PTR!
> 
> So, looking forward to more



Those darn kids, always messing with our grand plans! I am so glad you'll get to come in September anyways. I am hoping to go back for my birthday the end of September -- I already have the "to do next time" list in my head. 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Today I am stalking DS16 via Photopass Plus. 

I sent my Photopass Plus card back with him on his band trip and they are at Disneyland today. We texted in the early afternoon he was in line for Grizzly River Run and said he had three rides' FPs for later. That's my boy!

So I logged onto my Photopass account just to see if he used it at all. Apparently they have made it onto Screamin', Space Mountain, and Splash Mountain so far. The best part -- he's sitting by GIRLS in all three photos!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I would imagine that, for a 16-year-old boy, sitting next to girls could very well be the highlight of the trip!


I thought of you today, PHX, and your Arizona residency.  

Every so often the Sunday edition of the Los Angeles Times will include some sort of promotional insert for another state, telling us to "Explore Nevada" or to visit "Hidden Colorado" or something.  Occasionally we will get Alaska and Hawaii inserts too.  I don't think I've ever seen an Oregon or Washington insert, though you would expect that those would be good states to 'plug' to the Californians who don't wish to travel very far.  I'm always fascinated to see how cities and states that are famous for certain things are marketed to other states - I would be curious to see a "Discover California" brochure circulated to Texas residents, for example.

Today's insert says, "Discover the Arizona Less Traveled," which, I suppose, means _all of the other places that do not include the Grand Canyon_.  The "less traveled" places in Arizona that this insert recommends are Bullhead City, Kingman, Oatman, Lake Havasu (I thought that lots and lots of people traveled to Lake Havasu?), Parker and Yuma.  There are also very colorful ads for Williams, Prescott, Bisbee and Cochise County (which is where I was born, but I didn't spend more than a week there before settling in California).

Are any of those places good to visit, in your opinion?

Somewhere in this Arizona travel promo it says, "Arizona.  A refreshing getaway."  What I found interesting is that in all but a few of the photos shown throughout this circular's pages, some sort of body of water is featured prominently.  One photo after another shows a lake or river or...Waylon's Water World.  It seems to me that the goal of this advertisement is to make sure we know that Arizona is not a completely dry state, and that we can find water there if we choose to leave California.  I felt like the ad was really saying, "Look!  We have water here too!  Never mind that it is blisteringly, searingly hot...take a dip in the river!"


----------



## Jaina

Sherry E said:


> I would imagine that, for a 16-year-old boy, sitting next to girls could very well be the highlight of the trip!
> 
> 
> I thought of you today, PHX, and your Arizona residency.
> 
> Every so often the Sunday edition of the Los Angeles Times will include some sort of promotional insert for another state, telling us to "Explore Nevada" or to visit "Hidden Colorado" or something.  Occasionally we will get Alaska and Hawaii inserts too.  I don't think I've ever seen an Oregon or Washington insert, though you would expect that those would be good states to 'plug' to the Californians who don't wish to travel very far.  I'm always fascinated to see how cities and states that are famous for certain things are marketed to other states - I would be curious to see a "Discover California" brochure circulated to Texas residents, for example.
> 
> Today's insert says, "Discover the Arizona Less Traveled," which, I suppose, means _all of the other places that do not include the Grand Canyon_.  The "less traveled" places in Arizona that this insert recommends are Bullhead City, Kingman, Oatman, Lake Havasu (I thought that lots and lots of people traveled to Lake Havasu?), Parker and Yuma.  There are also very colorful ads for Williams, Prescott, Bisbee and Cochise County (which is where I was born, but I didn't spend more than a week there before settling in California).
> 
> Are any of those places good to visit, in your opinion?
> 
> Somewhere in this Arizona travel promo it says, "Arizona.  A refreshing getaway."  What I found interesting is that in all but a few of the photos shown throughout this circular's pages, some sort of body of water is featured prominently.  One photo after another shows a lake or river or...Waylon's Water World.  It seems to me that the goal of this advertisement is to make sure we know that Arizona is not a completely dry state, and that we can find water there if we choose to leave California.  I felt like the ad was really saying, "Look!  We have water here too!  Never mind that it is blisteringly, searingly hot...take a dip in the river!"



I have heard that there are more boats (or boat owners or something) in Arizona than in many "water" states.  There are a lot of water activities almost anywhere you go, including some great water parts, lots of little (very little) rivers and lakes, etc. There are some really cool things in Arizona (like our cabin, which is at an elevation of about 9500 feet), and some really beautiful, interesting places, but we usually vacationed in California.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sadly, despite living here for 15 years, there are a lot of places Sherry mentioned that I haven't spent much time in. In my defense, I've had little kids that have made some of the areas harder to get to or not interesting for my demographic. I know Yuma (sand dunes) and Lake Havasu (boating/spring break) are big with Californians, especially since they are on the border.

In the summer, any outdoor activity in this area revolves around water. The reservoirs around here are very popular for boating. The other areas mentioned are smaller and depend a lot on tourists, both in and out of state.

The Phoenix area does have some great hotel deals during the summer and some of their pool complexes are like water parks. The deals are mostly aimed at the locals for staycations, but I imagine a Californian who wanted a cheap getaway could benefit as well.

PHXscuba


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I need one of those newspaper inserts!!

We are thinking of taking a trip to Arizona in early June to do the Grand Canyon and the Painted Desert   The only time I've been in Arizona have been layovers on the way to Disneyland.


----------



## PHXscuba

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I need one of those newspaper inserts!!
> 
> We are thinking of taking a trip to Arizona in early June to do the Grand Canyon and the Painted Desert   The only time I've been in Arizona have been layovers on the way to Disneyland.



I know you love camping, so AZ is perfect for you! Sadly, I haven't been to the Painted Desert since I was a kid traveling through. Be sure to see the Petrified Forest and the Indian ruins in the area.

The Painted Desert made me think of "Pecos Bill" from Melody Time. See, everything links back to Disney. 

PHXscuba


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PHXscuba said:


> I know you love camping, so AZ is perfect for you! Sadly, I haven't been to the Painted Desert since I was a kid traveling through. Be sure to see the Petrified Forest and the Indian ruins in the area.
> 
> The Painted Desert made me think of "Pecos Bill" from Melody Time. See, everything links back to Disney.
> 
> PHXscuba



Everything does link back to Disney!!  Right now, when I think of the Grand Canyon I assume there are going to be dinosaurs there (like the DL RR).  

Really, I just want to take a mule ride down into the Grand Canyon, then my trip will be complete.

Unfortunately, the Painted Desert will be a quick half day stop on the way to the Grand Canyon, but I'll look into the Petrified Forest and the Indian ruins.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, after a busy weekend I am back with Day 2. Don't worry, we'll get to the parks next!

*Day 2 -- Church, check-in, and crowds (Mar. 10, 2013)*

Most everyone in America lost an hour that night. Not us. Coming from AZ, we were already on the "right" time and didn't reset anything that night when we arrived. Come morning, we were conveniently already on Daylight Savings Time.

We did let everyone sleep in. My boys (especially DS8) are early risers but the girls are Sleeping Beauties and DD13 was finally pried out of bed for breakfast about 9:30.

We brought nice clothes for late-morning church with my parents -- Grandma loves to show off the grandkids. Since we had everyone freshly scrubbed, I made sure to get some pictures of the kids and my parents.





I figured I should jump in one picture. I went looking for photos of myself with my mother a few years back and the few I could find from my adult years were usually my mother with me, holding a newborn. Not exactly my best look!




We came home for a late lunch and my kids devoured my mother's kitchen. I  always think they are so messy when we travel, but then I remember it's because there's no dog hoovering up the crumbs under the table!

Before the kids changed, I handed out the T-shirts and got a positive response. Everyone agreed to wear them the next day.

We repacked everything and finally left for Disneyland  about 3:00. During the short drive across Katella, I craned my neck to spot DCA, finally seeing a section of the Screamin' tunnel. We got to the Paradise Pier Hotel about 3:45. At the front entrance, I grabbed DS16, DD13 and our luggage (3 big suitcases and a cooler) and went inside. DH got directions to go back to the parking garage.

There were about 3 people in front of me waiting to check in and I restrained my usual impatience looking around. DH and the little kids had parked (in the surface lot outside the parking garage) and joined us by the time we checked in.

We got our keys and all was going well until they tried to print the World of Color Fastpasses that were part of the AP rate deal. They finally admitted they couldn't print them due to a system glitch. I wasn't real worried because I didn't need them until Wednesday, so I left.

Our rooms were on the 5th floor, 535 and 537. That's the north end, sort of overlooking the pool patio (none of which was in use because the pool was closed). I was a little disappointed to not get an upgrade, but it was exactly what we'd ordered. The low floor came in handy in the mornings -- we just went down the north stairs and outside, bypassing the elevators and the lobby.

The kids had to bounce on all the beds and toss around the beach ball pillows after DH and I claimed our room from the two connecting. We put our cold stuff -- milk, OJ, grapes -- into one fridge and some small electronics into the safe.

We went downstairs to take a picture with Goofy:




FINALLY, we were ready to walk over to DTD. We thought it would be a good time to test out the shortcut through the GCH (which was readily provided at check-in by the staff with a map and directions). After only one or two wrong turns -- DH was leading at the time, not sure why? -- we emerged into DTD.

We strolled a bit and then I left the family at World of Disney to go upgrade my ticket to an AP and activate my Photopass Plus.

The first sign of trouble was the lines at the ticket booths:




For 4:30 on a Sunday, they were long-looking. I was still a little confused about the process, so I went to the gates (20 people deep to get in) and asked how I upgraded. They told me I could go into the park and have my picture taken, but I would still need to return to the ticket booths for the actual upgrade.

And then I realized -- *I didn't even have my Photopass Plus voucher with me!*  It was safely back in the hotel!!! At this point I abandoned my initial plan and returned to the family. I'd have to go back later once I had my act together.

*Sidebar:* We'd discussed how we all knew people going to Disneyland that week and made it a little game to see who spotted someone they knew first. DD13 won, in the first hour in DTD, when she spotted someone from school.

Everyone voted for dinner, despite the late lunch. I pointed out Tortilla Joe's Taqueria (the CS part) and we agreed to find something there. I knew we wouldn't be eating a lot of Mexican food inside the parks, so it seemed liked a different option.

It was OK. They made our order pretty quickly and I was annoyed I didn't already have my AP for the discount. The quesadillas and DH's steak burrito were good; my chicken tacos were just OK. The kids meal side choices were not as good -- little rabbit DD10 wanted the "salad" and they told her it was just shredded lettuce. They got fruit and cookies instead. The cookies were hard and basically inedible.

We went into a couple more stores, including the newly remodeled Lego store ...




... but I could tell the family (at least the male half) was getting tired of shopping. It was fairly busy all around.

We all went back to the hotel so the kids could poke around their room and see what was on TV. I got my Photopass Plus voucher and the gift cards I was going to use for the AP upgrade. DS16 said he wanted to come along, so I told him I would enjoy the company. He is so busy these days that I rarely get one-on-one time with him.

We fought our way through DTD and went through security. The line for the ticket booths was still as long, but it only ended up being about a 20 minute wait (our first Disneyland line! I told DS). The nametag on the girl at the ticket booth was from Chandler, which is very close to us. She said she had started on a college program but was now a seasonal employee. It took a few minutes for the upgrade and I was then the very proud owner of a Deluxe AP!! 

Since DS16 didn't have a ticket, he waited outside on the esplanade while I went into Disneyland to get my Photopass voucher and have my picture taken. I found the camera shop pretty quickly but couldn't resist taking one quick shot of the castle.




Note the mass of humanity in the foreground. I'm glad we didn't try to enter the parks that night. It was busy and we would have been tired and grumpy to start our vacation.

The Photopass activation went swiftly and then the cameraman right in the store entrance took my picture for the AP (remember this; it becomes a saga later)

I resisted the urge to do _just one ride_ and rejoined DS. We were glad we had our jackets when it cooled off quickly after the sun went down. 

Back at the PPH, I put together my park bag for the next day and convinced the kids to go to bed at 8:30 since we would be up early. I was worried they would be too hyper to fall asleep, but they all must have conked out quick -- none of them heard the fireworks booms an hour later.

PHXscuba


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Can't wait to hear about your first day in the park!   And a saga too! Wow, this report has everything! Great pics of you and the family! 

Looking forward to more!


----------



## PHXscuba

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Can't wait to hear about your first day in the park!   And a saga too! Wow, this report has everything! Great pics of you and the family!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Yes, the Great AP Photo Saga of '1 3 is part of this trip report. More on that later ...  

GREAT NEWS for my trip report! I just ordered my Photopass CD via digital download and should have it within a few days! That means I should be able to put the photos into the trip report in order as they come! That makes my orderly brain so happy! The other choices were delaying the TR until I got the CD, or putting the PP pictures up later out of order, and I didn't like either option.

Stay tuned; I promise the next installment will have more photos and less of me yammering!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I love the photos with your parents!

I've never gotten the Plus version of PhotoPass - only the regular PhotoPass.  Are you only getting the digital download versions of the files, or are they sending you the CD in addition to the digital files?

At this point I almost wonder, what would a trip to DLR be without some kind of saga?  I practically expect the sagas on my trips, so I am comforted to know that sagas are occurring on other trips too (though not if they are horrendous events, of course, but just momentary inconveniences!)!

Did I read correctly that you all took a wrong turn on the shortcut path?  I did too, on my very first solo run on the shortcut route back in 2008!  Obviously I made it from the PPH to the GCH just fine - it's hard to miss the GCH right across the street - but I took a wrong turn once inside the GCH and didn't end up where I wanted to be.  Then I had to backtrack.  (And, coincidentally, it was also when I was headed to the ticket booths to take care of getting my AP!)  

Of course, once you realize exactly where you're going along the shortcut you never forget it, as I'm sure you discovered!  I didn't know that the PPH was handing out maps for the shortcut?  When did they start doing that?  They used to direct people to take a rather circuitous route that bypassed the GCH entirely.

Another thing that parallels your trip - on that 2008 trip, when I got lost on my first solo shortcut run, my room was also on the 5th floor of the PPH...facing the pool area!!


----------



## Jaina

I'm so jealous that you didn't actually have to switch times! That was an issue for us, since our kids normally go to bed at 7:30 (AZ time). With shorter hours already, we didn't feel like leaving before park closing! I'm excited to hear how the rest of your trip went and to see you pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you got to upgrade your ticket to the DAP. It looked really busy that day. Can't wait to read your first day at the parks.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I love the photos with your parents!
> 
> I've never gotten the Plus version of PhotoPass - only the regular PhotoPass.  Are you only getting the digital download versions of the files, or are they sending you the CD in addition to the digital files?
> 
> At this point I almost wonder, what would a trip to DLR be without some kind of saga?  I practically expect the sagas on my trips, so I am comforted to know that sagas are occurring on other trips too (though not if they are horrendous events, of course, but just momentary inconveniences!)!
> 
> Did I read correctly that you all took a wrong turn on the shortcut path?  I did too, on my very first solo run on the shortcut route back in 2008!  Obviously I made it from the PPH to the GCH just fine - it's hard to miss the GCH right across the street - but I took a wrong turn once inside the GCH and didn't end up where I wanted to be.  Then I had to backtrack.  (And, coincidentally, it was also when I was headed to the ticket booths to take care of getting my AP!)
> 
> Of course, once you realize exactly where you're going along the shortcut you never forget it, as I'm sure you discovered!  I didn't know that the PPH was handing out maps for the shortcut?  When did they start doing that?  They used to direct people to take a rather circuitous route that bypassed the GCH entirely.
> 
> Another thing that parallels your trip - on that 2008 trip, when I got lost on my first solo shortcut run, my room was also on the 5th floor of the PPH...facing the pool area!!



They gave me a resort map at check-in and drew all over it where to go. I overheard them doing the same for another guest when I visited the desk another time.

As for getting lost, I was lagging behind with little ones while DH and the two tall kids were in front, so when we should have turned left at the lobby, they continued down the hall next to it. We got outside before they/I realized we were headed for the DCA entrance instead of DTD. I think I knew before they did, but I didn't want to yell in the lobby and knew we wouldn't get far if they were lost.



Jaina said:


> I'm so jealous that you didn't actually have to switch times! That was an issue for us, since our kids normally go to bed at 7:30 (AZ time). With shorter hours already, we didn't feel like leaving before park closing! I'm excited to hear how the rest of your trip went and to see you pictures!



My kids are a little older, so even the youngest goes to bed 8/8:30 at home. He was a trooper -- even at WDW at 6.5, he did great.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you got to upgrade your ticket to the DAP. It looked really busy that day. Can't wait to read your first day at the parks.



It was busy that first night. I could tell from the time we got to DTD. I think I entered Disneyland right after the parade (they were still sweeping up on Main Street), which probably made it look even more busy right then.

********

I got all of my Photopass pictures downloaded digitally (only took 1.5 hours  to arrive once I ordered it) and I'm trying to get them organized with my trip pictures. I may make a short detour and do a single post on my son's visit to DLR last weekend, just because teenagers are (unintentionally) hilarious and I'm grateful my son still likes Disney stuff.

And DD10 wants to be Walt Disney for her famous American project at school!!  Finally, a project I don't mind helping her research!

PHXscuba


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I got my pressed penny!!  I loved how the return address on the envelope was PHXScuba 

It definitely brightened my dull day to see it, and it is now sitting in a place of honor on my desk


----------



## PHXscuba

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I got my pressed penny!!  I loved how the return address on the envelope was PHXScuba
> 
> It definitely brightened my dull day to see it, and it is now sitting in a place of honor on my desk



Yay! I wanted you to know who it was from, not some random chain letter (do those even exist anymore or is it all on FB now?) Lynne G got hers too, so mission accomplished.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*(A brief detour -- DS16's trip and Photopass pictures)*

I don't usually write trip reports that I haven't been on, but I'll make a brief exception because it dovetails so nicely with our recent trip.

Less than four days after returning home to AZ, DS16 and 250 of his closest band and orchestra friends packed up 6 buses and went to Orange County for a band/orchestra festival. They competed (and received a superior -- the best rating possible), had a clinic at Chapman College, went to the symphony, visited Newport Beach, and of course Disneyland. I got to see some of the trip through Facebook photos my son was tagged in.

They got into DCA about 10:30 and FPs for RSR were gone, so they didn't wait standby (good choice). They got on all the "big rides" in both parks. DS and his horn section met up for dinner at Ralph Brennan's. We had looked at the menu together beforehand and I was a bit nervous that he would pay $$$$ for food he wouldn't like -- he's not the world's most adventurous eater. But he had and loved the Southern Fried Chicken. He also ate the churro I didn't get. 

I sent my Photopass Plus card back with DS because it was still active and I figured they could get a few ride photos that turned out better than snapping a picture with their cell phones. DS has a goofy old denim jacket of DH's that he wear when he travels, so you can pick him out


They took up the entire back row in Tower of Terror. I think his friend on the far left was trying the penny trick.






Gotta love the expressions on Screamin. After the many times he rode it on our trip (more on that later), DS is acutely aware of where the camera is.






Seriously, how do you fall asleep on Space Mountain?






I saved the cutest picture for last. They didn't realize until they looked at the ride photo that DS' friend had used the opportunity to ask one of the girls in the log to prom! Sweet and stealthy. How adorable.




I have guests in town for a family event this weekend and they will be taking over my time and my home office. I promise I will be back after the weekend with *actual park photos*.

PHXscuba


----------



## Jaina

So fun! I love all the goofy ride pictures. I know where the cameras are, but I don't know people do funny/bored poses on them. On Splash I'm always trying hard to keep my hands up until I see the flash and then I grab on for dear life!


----------



## lsulindy

Love the ride pics.  I really enjoy stalking my kids in pictures when I'm not around.  Facebook tagging is so awesome for that.  I try to return the favor for other moms when I'm around.  I'm guessing it's even more fun when they're teenagers!

And congrats on the Superior from a former band nerd!  (Still a nerd, just don't clarinet anymore!  )


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVE the ride pictures!  Thanks for sharing.  The prom invite is an instant classic


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 3, part 1 -- A Day in DCA (March 11, 2013)*

We woke the kids for our first EMH day at what seemed to me a painfully early time -- 6:20 a.m. Luckily my family has early-morning hotel prep down to a science -- take turns eating and showering. I was glad I had put together my park bag the night before as I always end up running around like a chicken with my head cut off, putting sunscreen on everyone, checking bags and snacks, etc.







I did manage one shot of the birthday boy and the beach-ball pillow. I believe he slept with it (on the pull-out couch).​
And then we were off!! We took the now-familiar shortcut through the GCH and practically skipped/bounced/ran through DTD, we were so excited.

They took each person's picture to go with their 4-day hoppers. At the turnstiles they discovered my AP picture wasn't in the system yet. No problem, it hasn't been the 24 hours it sometimes takes. I show ID and we enter.

We line up wide-right at the rope drop for Carsland, and DD10 and I notice another little girl with the same black glitter Minnie T-shirt. _"How cute,"_ I think. The crush of people moseys cattle-call style all the way back to RSR and DH and the kids see why we stayed on the right side. We weren't at the very front of the lineup, but we walked almost the entire queue until we got to the ramps leading into the final boarding area.

As we walked through all the switchbacks, I kept seeing the same cute glitter-Minnie girl and her mother. The mom looked really familiar, and then I remembered that *cristyhas3* -- one of my TR followers -- had bought the same shirt for her daughter and our trips overlapped. After switchback #725 I finally got up the courage to ask her if she was on the DIS and we said hi.* Shoutout to Cristy!!* She hasn't updated her trip report lately but I hope she had a great time.




​
Gotta love my hair attacking me. DD13 was annoyed I blocked her face with my hand. Still, we purchased our very first ride photo! Total time elapsed for the ride: about 20 minutes of our EMH. I really liked the ride -- it blended speed with interest. The Cars characters are very realistic. We got Ramone's shop on this first ride.

The line for Luigi's Flying Tires looked short so we entered. We walked all the way to where they explain the ride to you.









It was a fun ride. I would have liked more speed, but I was riding with the two older kids. The next time we rode double instead of triple.

We stopped for a Photopass photopgrapher outside of Flo's.









DH loves to toggle back and forth between these photos, flipbook-style, to see our hands shoot up in the air.

We were ahead of the rough schedule I had in my mind, so we rode Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.



















I was surprised how much I liked this ride. It seems to be portrayed as the leftovers of Carsland after the amazement of RSR and the air-hockey effects of Luigi's. I thought Mater's had a great queue, cute music, and a fun ride. It wouldn't be our last time on any of the Carsland rides.




We should have waited until later in the day to take this photo -- too washed out with the early morning sun. And all of those coordinating T-shirts covered up by jackets. DH and I do love our sunglasses.  

We headed over to Paradise Pier because the kids were itching to ride Screamin.' I managed to slow them down long enough to take one photo:




​
Let me pause here with the disclaimer that I love DS8 very much, but he can be really stubborn. Sometimes he says no to things we know he will love if he just tries them (Tower of Terror being a notable exception). He had been talking about riding Screamin' on his birthday for weeks, but just as we got to the platform (we walked on the ride), he started trying to back out.

I knew he would love it, but he was in tears as we strapped in. The ride operator told DS8 that he had to say yes or give a thumbs-up in order to ride. Yes, I basically forced him at that point. He spent the first third of the ride crying and I felt like the worst mommy ever, or at least tied with myself for some previous infraction. But he spent the rest of the ride hooting and hollering with glee! He popped out of the ride vehicle and asked, "Can we go again?!" So it was a win.






DH and the other three kids






DS8's first Screamin' photo -- you can only see the top of his head






A big thumbs-up for Screamin'​
If you can believe it, it was STILL not 9 a.m., so we did what DS8 asked and ran around to ride Screamin' again.









So during EMH on a busy week, we:
-- rode RSR at rope drop
-- rode Luigi's
-- rode Mater's
-- walked to Paradise Pier
-- rode Screamin' twice
-- took multiple-location Photopass pictures
-- stopped to buy multiple ride photos

Woohoo for 8 a.m. EMH!!  It was totally worth waking up early for.

At this point the clock had struck 9 and I was running later than I wanted to get in line for RSR Fastpasses. So this is where we split up, and this is where I'll end for now.


----------



## Lynne G

PHXscuba said:


> *Day 3, part 1 -- A Day in DCA (March 11, 2013)*
> 
> We woke the kids for our first EMH day at what seemed to me a painfully early time -- 6:20 a.m. Luckily my family has early-morning hotel prep down to a science -- take turns eating and showering. I was glad I had put together my park bag the night before as I always end up running around like a chicken with my head cut off, putting sunscreen on everyone, checking bags and snacks, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage one shot of the birthday boy and the beach-ball pillow. I believe he slept with it (on the pull-out couch).​
> And then we were off!! We took the now-familiar shortcut through the GCH and practically skipped/bounced/ran through DTD, we were so excited.
> 
> They took each person's picture to go with their 4-day hoppers. At the turnstiles they discovered my AP picture wasn't in the system yet. No problem, it hasn't been the 24 hours it sometimes takes. I show ID and we enter.
> 
> We line up wide-right at the rope drop for Carsland, and DD10 and I notice another little girl with the same black glitter Minnie T-shirt. _"How cute,"_ I think. The crush of people moseys cattle-call style all the way back to RSR and DH and the kids see why we stayed on the right side. We weren't at the very front of the lineup, but we walked almost the entire queue until we got to the ramps leading into the final boarding area.
> 
> As we walked through all the switchbacks, I kept seeing the same cute glitter-Minnie girl and her mother. The mom looked really familiar, and then I remembered that *cristyhas3* -- one of my TR followers -- had bought the same shirt for her daughter and our trips overlapped. After switchback #725 I finally got up the courage to ask her if she was on the DIS and we said hi.* Shoutout to Cristy!!* She hasn't updated her trip report lately but I hope she had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Gotta love my hair attacking me. DD13 was annoyed I blocked her face with my hand. Still, we purchased our very first ride photo! Total time elapsed for the ride: about 20 minutes of our EMH. I really liked the ride -- it blended speed with interest. The Cars characters are very realistic. We got Ramone's shop on this first ride.
> 
> The line for Luigi's Flying Tires looked short so we entered. We walked all the way to where they explain the ride to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun ride. I would have liked more speed, but I was riding with the two older kids. The next time we rode double instead of triple.
> 
> We stopped for a Photopass photopgrapher outside of Flo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH loves to toggle back and forth between these photos, flipbook-style, to see our hands shoot up in the air.
> 
> We were ahead of the rough schedule I had in my mind, so we rode Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised how much I liked this ride. It seems to be portrayed as the leftovers of Carsland after the amazement of RSR and the air-hockey effects of Luigi's. I thought Mater's had a great queue, cute music, and a fun ride. It wouldn't be our last time on any of the Carsland rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have waited until later in the day to take this photo -- too washed out with the early morning sun. And all of those coordinating T-shirts covered up by jackets. DH and I do love our sunglasses.
> 
> We headed over to Paradise Pier because the kids were itching to ride Screamin.' I managed to slow them down long enough to take one photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Let me pause here with the disclaimer that I love DS8 very much, but he can be really stubborn. Sometimes he says no to things we know he will love if he just tries them (Tower of Terror being a notable exception). He had been talking about riding Screamin' on his birthday for weeks, but just as we got to the platform (we walked on the ride), he started trying to back out.
> 
> I knew he would love it, but he was in tears as we strapped in. The ride operator told DS8 that he had to say yes or give a thumbs-up in order to ride. Yes, I basically forced him at that point. He spent the first third of the ride crying and I felt like the worst mommy ever, or at least tied with myself for some previous infraction. But he spent the rest of the ride hooting and hollering with glee! He popped out of the ride vehicle and asked, "Can we go again?!" So it was a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the other three kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS8's first Screamin' photo -- you can only see the top of his head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thumbs-up for Screamin'​
> If you can believe it, it was STILL not 9 a.m., so we did what DS8 asked and ran around to ride Screamin' again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So during EMH on a busy week, we:
> -- rode RSR at rope drop
> -- rode Luigi's
> -- rode Mater's
> -- walked to Paradise Pier
> -- rode Screamin' twice
> -- took multiple-location Photopass pictures
> -- stopped to buy multiple ride photos
> 
> Woohoo for 8 a.m. EMH!!  It was totally worth waking up early for.
> 
> At this point the clock had struck 9 and I was running later than I wanted to get in line for RSR Fastpasses. So this is where we split up, and this is where I'll end for now.



I so hope to repeat your schedule during our EMT, and the crowds as low.  Great pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

You didn't get any photos of you and Cristy together?

I love all of the on-ride pics and PhotoPass pictures!  So fun!

I asked this before, but I'm not sure if you answered and I missed it.  When you get PhotoPass+ and order the digital download of your photos, do you also receive a CD in the mail with the photo files too?  Or is it an either/or situation in which you can either get the digital download or get the CD?  Or is there an option to order both the digital files and the CD for a higher price?  

I ask this because I am one who definitely needs the CD, but for the purposes of speeding certain trip reports along (if I do anymore of them in the future) it would be great to have the digital downloads in some cases.

As for "forcing" your DS8 onto Screamin' - well, I believe that you actually would not truly force him if you really thought he could have a bad reaction to the ride.  I think that you know your son well enough to know what he will love or not love, and that he might just need a little nudge.  And you were right - once he got past his fear, he loved the ride and wanted to go on it again!

However, I will say that I think there are some parents who will "force" kids to go on thrill rides simply because they (the parents) want to go on the rides and don't want to miss out on them, and they assume the kids will end up loving it later.  They don't really 'hear' the kids when the kids are pleading to not go on.  I think that sometimes the kids don't end up loving the rides simply because they just remember being "forced" more than anything.


----------



## lsulindy

Love the ride photos.  Your birthday boy reminds me of my birthday girl!  She was blocked by the windshield in our first RSR pic and blocked by the seat in front of her in her first Space Mountain photo!  We learned to put her in the back for RSR and the front for Space!  She wasn't tall enough for Screamin and was SO disappointed.  

It's always a fine line between pushing your kids to do something that you know they'll wind up enjoying and forcing them to do something that they'll hate.  You think you know what they'll like, but you can never be 100% certain.  DD loves thrill rides, but doesn't like the dark/spooky rides.  It's hard.  Even worse when the people around are giving you "the look"


----------



## PHXscuba

Ok, so I had a momentary freakout this morning when it appeared that ALL my trip report noted had disappeared from my phone.  They actually were gone from the phone but were still in my e-mail Notes file (don't ask me how that all works). So I printed them all out superfast in case my computer eats them too. Whew!! 



Lynne G said:


> I so hope to repeat your schedule during our EMT, and the crowds as low.  Great pictures!



I know, it's crazy how much we got done. I actually looked at the timestamps on my photos to verify that I wasn't making things up! I am a true believe in getting to the parks early. I can sleep at home.



Sherry E said:


> You didn't get any photos of you and Cristy together?
> 
> I love all of the on-ride pics and PhotoPass pictures!  So fun!
> 
> I asked this before, but I'm not sure if you answered and I missed it.  When you get PhotoPass+ and order the digital download of your photos, do you also receive a CD in the mail with the photo files too?  Or is it an either/or situation in which you can either get the digital download or get the CD?  Or is there an option to order both the digital files and the CD for a higher price?
> 
> I ask this because I am one who definitely needs the CD, but for the purposes of speeding certain trip reports along (if I do anymore of them in the future) it would be great to have the digital downloads in some cases.
> 
> As for "forcing" your DS8 onto Screamin' - well, I believe that you actually would not truly force him if you really thought he could have a bad reaction to the ride.  I think that you know your son well enough to know what he will love or not love, and that he might just need a little nudge.  And you were right - once he got past his fear, he loved the ride and wanted to go on it again!
> 
> However, I will say that I think there are some parents who will "force" kids to go on thrill rides simply because they (the parents) want to go on the rides and don't want to miss out on them, and they assume the kids will end up loving it later.  They don't really 'hear' the kids when the kids are pleading to not go on.  I think that sometimes the kids don't end up loving the rides simply because they just remember being "forced" more than anything.



The RSR line was moving so quickly that we would have held up traffic to get a photo with Cristy. I think it's cool we even spotted each other, especially when we were both employing tricks we learned on the DIS!

When I chose the download option for the Photopass+, it gave me the option of also getting a "backup" CD sent for $19.95, I believe. So if you wanted/needed the pictures right away but felt more secure with a CD (for example, if someone had a grumpy computer ) it might be nice to have. Me, I know I'd stick the CD in, copy to the computer once and never see/touch/use the CD again. So a download was perfect for me. We also have Carbonite backup for our computers since we store work-related stuff on them. It's $60 a year but my peace of mind is worth it.



lsulindy said:


> Love the ride photos.  Your birthday boy reminds me of my birthday girl!  She was blocked by the windshield in our first RSR pic and blocked by the seat in front of her in her first Space Mountain photo!  We learned to put her in the back for RSR and the front for Space!  She wasn't tall enough for Screamin and was SO disappointed.
> 
> It's always a fine line between pushing your kids to do something that you know they'll wind up enjoying and forcing them to do something that they'll hate.  You think you know what they'll like, but you can never be 100% certain.  DD loves thrill rides, but doesn't like the dark/spooky rides.  It's hard.  Even worse when the people around are giving you "the look"



Yes, sometimes it takes two rides -- the first one is to figure out where the camera is and how to arrange your party to see the littler people!

Our general family rule is that everyone tries a ride once -- how can you know whether you like it until you try? Then it's up to them and we won't push (much). You will find out later just how much Screamin' DS8 did on this trip!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 3, part 2 -- A Day in DCA (March 11, 2013)*

When last we left our charming tale, we'd accomplished a ton during our EMH. As we got off of Screamin' for the second time walk-on in a row, I could see the wave of regular park guests coming across the bridge into Paradise Pier. I was mentally kicking myself that I should have skipped the second ride and headed for the RSR FP line. I told DH to take the kids on the minor Paradise Pier rides (some of which spin, and I don't do those) and I would call him when I was done getting the FP. 

So I walked toward the Carthay Circle Theater, knowing the line would probably be there or beyond. Sure enough, it stretched all the way back to the Disney Jr. show building. As I walked briskly, I heard my name called and saw my friend Teri! She is the mother of DD13's friend and she has a son DD10's age, so we see each other often. I didn't know they would be there, but we did run into that same family on our October 2009 trip too! I told her to have her daughter text mine.

The line for the FPs moved fairly steadily. There were some nice people near me in line and I shared with them that RSR wasn't connected to the FP system so they could go get another FP right away. I got a 1:35 return time. I called DH and he said they were just getting on a ride, so I grabbed quick-return FPs for Soarin' on my way to meet them. I saw the rest of Teri's family and DD13's friend was thrilled to think they might see each other.

In my absence, DH had taken the kids on the Golden Zephyr, Goofy's Sky School, and Mickey's (Not So) Fun Wheel. After everyone hating the swinging cars the last time, I'm not sure what possessed them to try them again, but they did and narrowly avoided the barf bags. The kids also dug into their bags for a snack.

We decided to wait in line for Toy Story Mania, knowing the line would never be any better unless we went again during EMH. The kids balked at the long line, but they seem to find ways to amuse themselves.




​
This is a little game I call "Poke the Bear, Swat the Hummingbird." DD10 tries to see how much she can antagonize DS16 before he snaps. Realize the boy is twice her size and kinda grumpy to start with! Here (above) he has both her tiny wrists in a one-handed grip. Yep, that's my family, keeping it real in line.






Everyone looks good in 3D glasses




By the time we waited in the 45-minute line for TSM and rode, it was time to use our Soarin' FP. We asked for the B1 (top middle) but someone else had already claimed it and it wasn't worth that much to wait extra for. We ended up in top left. I love this ride -- it makes me so serenely happy -- but the film on the left side has a lot of spots and it got distracting at times. We must have had a lot of locals on this flight, because everyone started cheering when they got to the Los Angeles part.

I was kind of bummed that our breakneck EMH pace had slowed considerably -- in the next two hours I had only secured two FPs for RSR and Soarin, and rode TSM and Soarin. I kept reminding myself it was spring break and that we had four full days in the parks.

Doing Soarin' around 11:00 worked perfectly since we wanted to have lunch at Taste Pilots Grill before the crowds got thick. I think we all just got the basics -- burgers and fries -- but it's nice to have a meal where everyone eats well (not always the case with 6 people). We always forget how big the Disneyland portions are and over-order our first couple of meals in the park.

At this point we ditched our jackets in a locker. We could cram all 6 jackets in the small $7 lockers, if anyone was wondering about capacity. We figured $7 x 4 days was cheaper than having to replace one lost jacket at Disneyland prices.

And now, *PHOTOS!!* We found a Photopass photographer set up at the Mickey/Walt statue with no one around. When he saw we had the Photopass card he took a whole roll of shots.














These next two show how you can crop and edit your Photopass shots to get what you want. I'd rather they shot wide and let me edit than too tight and cut something off.
















Awww, aren't we cute?! ​
I grabbed FPs for Tower of Terror and we decided to see Aladdin. My family had never seen it and I was hopeful it would be as good as I remembered. We missed the flying carpet coming back by *days!!* I heard it was back the weekend after we were there.  Bummer but still a really good show. The kids were cracking Genie jokes for days afterward -- both boys have steel-trap brains for those jokes.

By then our FPs for RSR were finally up!! We waited a little longer than the morning and I was able to take a couple photos -- none of the ride, just my kids!









And then we were off on our second ride, which was almost a carbon copy of the first -- same color car, same Ramone's shop. My hair still doing the same wild thing in the picture. 




After that we stayed in Carsland because we had someone special to to see (no, not the mystery guest). We have a friend, Marilyn, who used to live over here near us and moved to SoCal about 4 years ago to fulfill her lifelong dream of working at Disneyland. She was the one who got us in special to see Tinkerbell in our 2009 trip, and got me and my BFF in with comp tickets on our Christmas trip. But this was her very last day as a CM -- she is starting her own business. We had Facebooked before leaving and knew she would be with Lightning/Mater outside the Cozy Cone.






We were probably the only guests in Carsland that day who wanted a picture with the character attendant and not the cars​
She gave us all Celebrating buttons and a special birthday button for DS8. I was glad we got to see her there before she left. (I'm sure we'll see her again -- she lives right near my parents and her DH still works for Disneyland -- we'll see him later!)

After Marilyn, we were ready for a snack, and the Cozy Cone was convenient.  DS8 wanted churro bites, and the other kids and I had ice cream (which was of course the only Cone with a line!) Marilyn was able to come chat with us a little as we ate.

We got in line for Luigi's even though the line looked like it could be up to 40 minutes. 









Thankfully, I have a very time-conscious DS16, who did the math and realized our Tower of Terror FPs would expire if the line was that long. The older 3 and I got out of line to go to ToT (DH was staying with no-ToT-fan-DS8) Just as we were out of the queue, we heard them announce that Luigi's was down. We figured DH and DS8 would find something to do.









You've got to know DD10 to know that -- once again -- I am not the world's worst mother. She has been on this ride (at WDW and DLR) about 5 times and screams her head off every time. But she loves it. Little thrill junkie! 

While we rode ToT, DH and DS8 did the bumper cars (Tuck and Roll -- I love them in _Bug's Life_ -- "You're fired!!") and met us at the ToT exit.

We wandered over to Monster's Inc. and got in line. The parks were starting to get hot and crowded and I thought it would be a fairly fast-moving line given that it has high capacity and is a fast loader.




In line, we found some snacks for always-hungry DS16. "Sugar, Salt, and Fat" is pretty much a staple of the teenage diet whether you're a monster or a human, right?

We ended up waiting about 25 minutes, which was a lot longer than I wanted or expected. We did have the bonus of getting stopped right in front of Roz at the end for a couple minutes. She kept up the jokes the whole time.

At that point we decided it was time to leave the park. It was about 3:45 and I knew we had a 5:00 reservation at Goofy's Kitchen. We walked through the special GCH entrance to go back to the PPH for a little bit.

I will leave it there before we go to dinner because I have quite a few character photos from Goofy's.

PHXscuba

_p.s. I have been working on this installment all day on and off, so I hope it doesn't read as choppily as it was created!_


----------



## kaoden39

Hi again,

I have never had a line that long at Monsters Inc. I would wait for it. I love Roz! Your kids are so cute!


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have never had a line that long at Monsters Inc. I would wait for it. I love Roz! Your kids are so cute!



The queue spilled outside, which I don't remember seeing before. I was hoping we'd get into shade/air conditioning quicker.

And sometime my kids are cute ... sometimes they're just plain Goofy! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Love the photos.  

I only have 2 kids and they can be good and goofy too.  My small DD has never learned that her significantly larger older DB can manhandle her.  She can really irritate him.   Ah, the teen dealing with a younger DSis.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Love the photos.
> 
> I only have 2 kids and they can be good and goofy too.  My small DD has never learned that her significantly larger older DB can manhandle her.  She can really irritate him.   Ah, the teen dealing with a younger DSis.



Seems to be universal, then. I am the oldest and always wanted an older brother. I think DD10 will really mis him when he goes off to school in a year and a half.

*****

DH and I were discussing plans for later this year and he said he might have a continuing education course in Irvine in November. I could go with him and spend a day at Disneyland!  Here's hoping it's the second or third week of November so I can see all the Christmas stuff. 

PHXscuba

p.s. I should have time to put up another TR post sometime later tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> ...DH and I were discussing plans for later this year and he said he might have a continuing education course in Irvine in November. I could go with him and spend a day at Disneyland!  Here's hoping it's the second or third week of November so I can see all the Christmas stuff.
> 
> PHXscuba
> 
> p.s. I should have time to put up another TR post sometime later tomorrow (Monday).



Depending on when the education course takes place in November, you'll at least see some of the Christmas stuff...probably not the hotels' decor, and probably not the Candlelight Ceremony or any of that (maybe not even the holiday parade and holiday fireworks, depending on what happens with a potential party), but you'll see the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street holiday stuff, which is lots o' fun!  *And* you'll be able to snag the *real* (not the impostor Slow Churned variety) peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl, as well as the free peppermint bark samples at Ghirardelli!

Did you decide if you were going to make a trip over to Catalina in July?  If so, when in July would you go?  The Express is renewing the free boat ride for one more year (thanks to the 100th birthday of Avalon), so I'm taking advantage one more time in July. 

I loved all of the cute photos in your last post!!!  Love the black t-shirt (you know I'm a sucker for a black t-shirt!).  The photo with your DH kissing you on the cheek is adorable!  

Your friend Marilyn (the now-former CM) looks very familiar to me.  I am almost certain I saw her last year.  I may have even spoken to her for a quick minute.  I did not spend too much time in Cars Land in December, so I would imagine I didn't see her then (though it is possible).  I spent tons of time in Cars Land in November and in June, so I probably saw her on one of those trips!

Why did Marilyn stop working for Disney if it was a dream to work there?  Did she only intend to work there for a few years?


----------



## RalphMouth

PHXscuba-

can you give us some more opinions on the Paradise Pier Hotel ?
love to know how long a walk it took you to get to both parks....


----------



## Sherry E

RalphMouth said:


> PHXscuba-
> 
> can you give us some more opinions on the Paradise Pier Hotel ?
> love to know how long a walk it took you to get to both parks....



*RalphMouth -*

As we await *PHXscuba* to come back and share her other opinions of the PPH and how long it took her to get to the parks, I wanted to throw this one scenario out there so you'll have a general idea of the distance from the PPH to the gates of the parks.  

I hope PHX doesn't mind - I was going to wait until after she got back here and commented before I said anything, but I may not remember to post again tomorrow or I may not have a chance to post.  This was my experience in 2012:

Last December I was in my Paradise Pier Hotel room on the 6th floor.  My friend called me.  She and her husband were just getting on the tram at the Mickey & Friends parking structure right at that moment.  We agreed to meet outside of the entrance to California Adventure.  We hung up.  I brushed my hair, grabbed my jacket, bag and camera and exited the room.

I walked down the hallway to the elevators.  I didn't have to wait long.  I went out the PPH's front entrance (past the valet parking guys), walked down Disneyland Drive to the crosswalk and crossed the street to the Grand Californian Hotel.  I walked into the lobby of the GCH, followed the signs to Downtown Disney and followed the stretch of Downtown Disney to the Security tent.  They checked my bag and I proceeded onward to find a spot right outside of the California Adventure entrance.  I looked around.  My friends had not arrived yet.  And they were not right on my heels.  It took several minutes for them to show up.  

So, basically, it took me less time to get from my room at the Paradise Pier Hotel to the gates of California Adventure than it took for my friends to get from the tram stop at Mickey & Friends to the same location.  Admittedly, I walked fast (I was alone, so I could walk faster than if I had been with people) and I knew exactly where I was going.  Plus, I didn't have much of a wait for the elevators on the 6th floor of the PPH, which is not always the case for some guests.

All tolled, I think it usually takes me about 10-12 minutes to get to the gates of either park from the PPH, but give or take a few minutes depending on whether I'm alone or waiting for elevators, stoplights or whatever, and depending on how fast I am walking.  I was certain that my friends would beat me to California Adventure on that evening, so I picked up the pace.  On a normal day when nobody is waiting for me, I might slow it down a little so I can look around and take in the atmosphere of Downtown Disney or the Grand Californian.

I'll be curious to hear what PHX says about how long it took her (not counting the first time when her family got lost and took a wrong turn!), and if she agrees on the varying factors that can affect the time (elevator wait time; stoplight wait time; speed of walking, etc.)!


----------



## PHXscuba

RalphMouth said:


> PHXscuba-
> 
> can you give us some more opinions on the Paradise Pier Hotel ?
> love to know how long a walk it took you to get to both parks....



*Welcome to RalphMouth!*

I am sorry I didn't get more picture of the PPH. It's hard with us spreading out and taking over to get anything that doesn't look like a scene from "Oz." I thought it was a great location and a good hotel -- not perfect but the location and early-entry perks are HUGE reasons to stay there.

I totally agree with Sherry that the walk was very pleasant -- out the doors, across the street, and through the fabulous Grand Californian. If you're going to DCA, you come into the park near Grizzly River Rapids. For Disneyland, you come out of the GCH halfway down DTD, near World of Disney, and it's a short walk to the security tables.

We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel three years ago and the walk from the PPH felt as short or shorter, maybe because you don't walk through as much of DTD? 

I would ballpark it as 10-15 minutes max, and that's walking with an 8-year-old and keeping 6 people together (it's like herding cats sometimes ) I should add that we walked down the north stairs from the 5th floor, going out the north door and bypassing the elevators and lobby. If you have a high floor or a stroller, it will add a little time.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Herding cats!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Depending on when the education course takes place in November, you'll at least see some of the Christmas stuff...probably not the hotels' decor, and probably not the Candlelight Ceremony or any of that (maybe not even the holiday parade and holiday fireworks, depending on what happens with a potential party), but you'll see the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street holiday stuff, which is lots o' fun!  *And* you'll be able to snag the *real* (not the impostor Slow Churned variety) peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl, as well as the free peppermint bark samples at Ghirardelli!
> 
> Did you decide if you were going to make a trip over to Catalina in July?  If so, when in July would you go?  The Express is renewing the free boat ride for one more year (thanks to the 100th birthday of Avalon), so I'm taking advantage one more time in July.
> 
> I loved all of the cute photos in your last post!!!  Love the black t-shirt (you know I'm a sucker for a black t-shirt!).  The photo with your DH kissing you on the cheek is adorable!
> 
> Your friend Marilyn (the now-former CM) looks very familiar to me.  I am almost certain I saw her last year.  I may have even spoken to her for a quick minute.  I did not spend too much time in Cars Land in December, so I would imagine I didn't see her then (though it is possible).  I spent tons of time in Cars Land in November and in June, so I probably saw her on one of those trips!
> 
> Why did Marilyn stop working for Disney if it was a dream to work there?  Did she only intend to work there for a few years?



Sherry,

I probably won't make it to Catalina this summer. It would be just me and the younger 3 kids, and that's both expensive and a lot for me to manage for a long day. We will probably go to CA mid-July, but it's TBD.

So is November -- I don't have dates for anything yet. I've committed to helping my son and the marching band, so I have to know all those dates for games and competitions in the fall before I know when I can get away to DLR or anywhere else.

Marilyn has been a character handler and I think worked mostly in DCA, so you probably have seen her somewhere. She's very friendly, so I can easily see you and her striking up a conversation. I believe she plans to go back to Disney, but whatever new business opportunity she has is probably incompatible with staying at Disney full-time. 

Off to work on my next update!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 3, part 3 -- A Day in DCA (March 11, 2013)*

This should probably wrap up the first day, unless I get really longwinded ...

We previously left off on our way back to the hotel before our Goofy's Kitchen dinner. This was to be DS8's special birthday treat -- and he wanted it ON his birthday, so dinner it is.




We arrived just before our reservation time at 5:00 and I was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't busy. I paid for our meal using my AP and they were ready right away to take our picture with Chef Goofy. Our friend Marilyn's husband, Charlie, works as a supervisor of the Photopass photographers there, so we said hi to him.




The girl who had my camera started snapping right away as we met Goofy. Points to her.




We got a good family picture and then I requested one of the birthday boy with Goofy.




It turned out really well, considering that it's hard to get a great, genuine, posed smile out of DS8 right now.

We were shown to our table, which was in the little upstairs nook to the right just as you enter the restaurant. There weren't many tables full yet and for awhile we had the nook to ourselves, which was nice as my kids traipsed back and forth to the buffet.

Our first visitor was Minnie Mouse!









I LOVE this picture of my girls in Minnie shirts with Minnie! This may make it into the "favorite photos" frame.

And here's where I learned something about fur characters that I never knew -- *they can't speak, but they CAN make noises*!!




Don't tell Mickey, but Minnie was smitten with DS16.   After taking photos with the younger kids, she came over to him and started making kissy smoochy sounds at him!! Once I figured out what she was doing I couldn't help laughing as she fawned all over DS. He took it in stride. It was hilarious!!

Next came Pluto in his personalized apron (which didn't stop some clueless people on our last visit from calling him "Goofy")



















When Aladdin came over we told him we had just seen his show. He told us Genie keeps him up to date on all of his pop-culture references. Those are the kind of interactions I love -- spontaneous and unique.




Cinderella dropped by and she was really sweet and princess-y with DS. I was just glad he didn't snub her -- I think he was a little in awe.









I think DS8 may have had food in his mouth for this picture, which fits with the character. When DD10 asked Chip where Dale was, he pantomimed that Dale was off sleeping somewhere.






DD10 and I couldn't resist the giant strawberries at the buffet. And yes, her eyes are really that blue.




The waiters came by with a cupcake and to sing DS a happy birthday. He was so full by this point in the meal that we had to help him eat it! I'm really glad I didn't buy the treasure chest cake for $15 because it would have gone straight into the hotel fridge.




By now we had been there about an hour and we were stuffed. There didn't seem to be any more characters about to come by, and I could tell the family was starting to get antsy. We probably might have seen another character or two if we were willing to wait, but 6 was sufficient for my family.

While I really enjoyed our meal and the interactions, 5 adults and 1 child (with AP discount) came out to a staggering $241 after tax and tip. That is A LOT of money. Unless one of the kids specifically requests it, I think we will probably skip character meals for the most part and focus on regular sit-down meals -- in contrast, our Carnation Cafe lunch later in the trip was $60.

We took our printed photo package back to the hotel and used the GCH entrance to re-enter California Adventure. My AP photo still didn't show up, so I showed my drivers license again (sensing a trend here?)

We retrieved our jackets and the kids wanted to go on Screamin' before they closed it down for World of Color. At a little before 7:00 it only had a 10-minute wait!!




Screamin' at twilight is awesome!! So we rode it *twice!!* I will only subject you to one set of Photopass pictures, mainly for the silly faces.











Yep, they all belong to me.​
Ariel's Undersea Adventure was a walk-on, so we rode it twice too. I am glad to see Disneyland returning to its roots and creating more family-friendly dark rides. It's not the best ever, but I found plenty to like. I'm not the type to ride something over and over, but twice in a short period really allows you to get the whole picture of a ride when your head is swiveling back and forth.

With long lines at many big rides, we opted to spend some time in Bugs Land. We went to the It's Tough to Be a Bug movie. The kids saw it in October 2009 on our trip and no one was scarred for life, so I knew they would be OK. They were prepared for the bee sting in the back of their seat (although we still can't figure out how they recess it back there). But DD10 didn't remember the "bugs under your seat" effect and we got a genuine squeal/scream out of her when they ran through!

We hit Heimlich's Chew Chew Train. When DH was laughing after I took this picture I had to look at it to see why.




If he weren't so handsome ...




... I probably wouldn't claim him!

The older kids wanted to ride the bumper cars, so we waited in line. Honestly I think we waited more time for some of the Bugs Land rides than Screamin' that night. I hate slow loaders.

_****This part is kind of gross, so if you don't want to read it, resume after the next set of asterisks.***_

We were just about to board when the guy in front of us scoops up his little boy and runs ACROSS the surface of the ride to the exit. "Poor child," I think, "he must not be feeling well." We are starting to crowd the entrance when  the CM tells everyone to step back. As my perspective changes, I see that the slick floor of the ride now has some wet patches ... all they way to the exit. Apparently the little boy couldn't hold it, so the father rushed him *through* the ride to get out. This caused them to shut down the ride while they cleaned the floor.  So we had waited 15 minutes and and never got to ride. I will not repeat that evening's mental tirade against the father who thought going through was a better course of action.

*****

After our not-ride of the bumper cars, we did the Ladybug Boogie and I managed to keep down our $241 dinner by spotting on outside objects. But when the family decided that the Flik Flyers were next, I graciously excused myself -- two spinning rides in a row are one too many for me. Instead, I took a few notes on my phone and checked my e-mail. 

During their ride, the fireworks started going off across the esplanade, so it must have been about 8:40. We had accomplished a lot that day, and I wanted to be there for 8:00 EMH at Disneyland in the morning, so we decided to go back to the hotel, accompanied by the sound of the fireworks. 

I had to stop at the PPH front desk to get my World of Color Fastpasses that they couldn't print the day before. By the time I got up to the room, the kids were practically in bed and crashed quickly. DH and I stayed up a little longer and I got organized for the next day. But we too crashed early that night.

PHXscuba


----------



## cptmemo

Reading your trip report has me excited for our trip in June!  Yay!  And your kids seem like awesome kids--I'm still trying to get my DS11, to switch to a band instrument instead of sticking with the cello  I want a band kid!


----------



## PHXscuba

cptmemo said:


> Reading your trip report has me excited for our trip in June!  Yay!  And your kids seem like awesome kids--I'm still trying to get my DS11, to switch to a band instrument instead of sticking with the cello  I want a band kid!



Glad I can spark someone else's excitement while holding off my own post-trip letdown. It won't be long until you are there too!

Depending on how far back you read in the pre-trip report (I don't expect anyone starting now to go back 20+ pages), you'd see that I am a crazy band mom of 3 instrumentalists -- DS16 plays French horn, DD13 plays clarinet, and DD10 just started on the flute last fall. I told my kids they could play anything they were willing to carry themselves!

Several of my son's friends play a string instrument in orchestra and another instrument for marching band (or color guard). There is a lot of overlap for music-loving kids.

PHXscuba

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 4, part 1 -- I know you, I walked with you once while in AZ (March 12, 2013)*

OK, you've gotta stop a moment and admire today's title (above).

Not bad, huh? It will all be explained, in this very post.

6:30 once again came earlier than I liked, but the sheer amount of things we'd accomplished the previous morning had me cracking the whip to get the kids out of bed and headed toward the gates.

This morning there was a line when we got to the security tables. I relaxed a bit when I realized we'd arrived just as they were opening up. We got through and lined up near the left turnstiles. They waited until right at 8:00, counted down, and then let people in.

Big surprise (NOT), my AP photo still wasn't showing up.The gate CM overrode it after checking ID and we were off.

What's the first rule of rope drop at Disneyland? *Peter Pan first.* So that's where we headed. The line was fairly short, and guess who was a switchback in front of us?





DD13's friend M, whose mom Teri I had seen in DCA the previous day! The girls were 13-year-old-level-of-glee excited to see each other.

I thought Peter Pan, and couple of other rides, seemed darker than usual. Cost-cutting on the lights, maybe?

M waited for us after Peter Pan and decided to ride Dumbo and Mr. Toad with us.














After visiting Toad and Dumbo, we noticed that Matterhorn (which hadn't opened right away) was running the Fantasyland side, so we got in line. The boys rode together, DD10 rode with DD13 and M, and I climbed in with two random women. Seven makes an awkward tour group.




Matterhorn wasn't as rough as I remembered the old version, but it's still miles from smooth. Amazingly, DS8 (who hated it the last two trips) liked it this time.

By this point we had been leapfrogging M's family all over Fantasyland. We'd get off a ride and see them getting on another, then vice versa. They got off Matterhorn a few minutes after us and I tried to think of a way to gracefully exit with my family intact, fearing either DD13 would beg to go off with M or we would suddenly have a third daughter. I really just wanted some family time. Luckily their family was headed toward DCA and we parted without any grief.

I sent the family into line for the Astro Orbiter, another spinning ride I try to avoid. It was just before park opening, so I waited near the Star Tours FP machine, which is right by the Buzz Lightyear entrance.

I had a really odd interaction with the CM working the Buzz greeter spot.

CM: Why don't you just ride Star Tours right now? It's a really short line.
Me: (glancing at the 15-minute posted wait and the line out the door already) No, my family's on Astro Orbiter and we'll ride later.
CM: You really don't need a Fastpass.
Me: (ignoring him)

The clock mercifully ticked over just then and I pulled 6 Fastpasses under his disapproving look. It was just weird, like why would he discourage me from getting a FP I so obviously desired?




The family was still in line when I got the FPs and DS8 decided at the last minute that he didn't care to ride, so he waited with me.











The crane, it mocks my desire to ride Big Thunder




We rode Buzz Lightyear after Astro Orbiter. DD10 and DH's photo disappeared, but guess who got the high score?









Not me, not the two video-game-addict boys, but DD13!! You go girl!

We sat down in the center island near Buzz for a bit to eat a snack out of our bags (because my kids were _starving_ by 9:30), and who did we see coming out of Buzz? *Another family we know in AZ!* The father is an athletic trainer who helped me fix up my knee when it was out of whack last fall and I was delighted to report how well it was holding up. They were on their way to DCA to meet up with some other family members and I stressed that they needed to get RSR FPs right away before they were gone.

I went to grab Space Mountain FPs as soon as our window opened and then we could also use our Star Tours FPs. I believe we were the first people to use them that morning, because they had both sides of the lines full and it didn't give us much advantage. So I guess the grumpy CM was sort of vindicated. *Lesson learned*: Using your FP when it's the very first one of the day isn't the best use. Wait 10 minutes or eat another Mickey bar.




We decided to hop the train in Tomorrowland and take it around to ToonTown. Since the Main Street Station was still under renovation, we didn't stop, but waited longer at the New Orleans Square station as they moved the trains around the stations.









When we arrived at the ToonTown station, I set a brisk pace. Not because I was in a hurry, but because I didn't want DH and DS16 to repeat the giant-boy-on-shoulders picture (see the bottom of page 9 in this TR if you want the backstory). I think I heard DH mention it, but I just kept walking like I didn't hear them!

I wasn't sure if we were going to visit Mickey at his house, but the wait was posted at 5 or 10 minutes so we took a chance.









Mickey's house is always so fun to walk through, especially when you're not in a big hurry. The air conditioning was FREEZING throughout, though.









We finally got to see our host and he was gracious as usual. I wish we had taken the pictures with our jackets off, but I think my lips would have been blue if I did.









The Gadget Coaster isn't much of a thrill after riding the likes of Screamin', but we shrieked together as a family, and it made for a really funny picture of DS16.




His knees overlapped the front of the tiny Gadget cars!! He had indentations in the front of them when we got off. This will probably be his last ride for a long time. _(Side note: I need to call my 6-foot-4 brother and warn him, because his son isn't too far from being big enough to ride this)_




DS8 insists he needed to blow up ToonTown like his sister had on a previous trip.

The kids were _starving_ again and I thought we'd get some ice cream or something ... only to find out that there is NO food in ToonTown until 11 a.m. I think this is a mistake -- while the land had been open less than an hour, some people (like us) had been in the park for 3 hours and had worked their way back there. I understand not having everything open or stuff freshly made, but one cart with frozen treats would have been nice.

We thought we'd have time to do a quick Spin with Roger Rabbit before we starved to death, but the line we got caught in was shades of previous-day-Monster's-Inc. While I got a little impatient, it's been years since I walked the whole queue and there are some funny gags back there.

*Will we ever get something to eat? Will we die of hunger in candy-colored ToonTown, mere steps away from a closed counter service? Will I get back to writing this before next week?

Stay tuned to find out this and much more in our next installment!*

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Random Dis-ness for the weekend:*

1. DD10 (currently playing "You'll Be in My Heart" for her piano recital late this month) has also added "Kiss the Girl" as part of a flute trio. I MUST get her to practice more ... I don't know why my kids think they will be able to magically play a piece without effort?

2. DS16 leaves tonight for Magic Mountain for a quick trip with the Physics Club. He was trying to pump me for info and I realized I hadn't been there in almost 20 years! That kid has been gone so much I think he's slept out of his bed more than in ... and he's doing a triathlon in southern AZ next weekend with friends.

3. I had lunch with my BFF a couple days ago and she said her family is getting APs this December when they go! So we will have three months of overlapping APs and have agreed in principle to go together early next year!

4. I peeked at DH's possible continuing ed course and it is the first weekend in November. Not exactly perfect for a Halloween or Christmas-theme trip, but I may not even go with him if it conflicts with too much at home. I wish the fall dates would hurry up and fill in, but I probably have another month before that happens. I'll STILL have them before the Disneyland hours, though!! 

Well, I probably won't have another trip installment ready until Sunday/Monday with getting the photos ready, on Photobucket, and text written.

*Have a magical weekend!* 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 4, part 2 -- I know you, I walked with you once while in AZ (March 12, 2013)*

When last we left off, my kids were threatening to eat the plastic houses in ToonTown because they were "sooooo hungry." Now I knew they weren't going to starve, but there's something annoying about knowing there's food all around you but none of it open!

The clock hit 11 and were finally got fed! Cotton candy for DS8 and ice cream cones for the rest of us. By this time, our Fastpasses for Space Mountain were in the second half of the return hour, so we decided to walk and eat at the same time. Amazingly, no one lost their snack and we survived the force-march to Tomorrowland.




The photo gods were smiling on us and we caught everyone on camera with a reasonable look on their face. Odds of that happening? Too high to calculate. We got another FP to ride again later.

We thought it would be a good time of day to take some photos in front of the castle. We found a Photopass photographer and once again, he gave us a mini photo shoot. These are only about half of what he took:





























DD13's favorite color has been purple for several years, and she wanted a picture with the beautiful blooming trees (they look more purple in real life).




Of course, DD10 the Chip and Dale lover had to get her picture too ...




We wandered over to Snow White's grotto. I wanted pictures of the girls (who did Snow White for their dance recital last year).




While I was taking it, I noticed some of the world-famous animatronic ducks. 




_(for those of you wondering if I'm completely losing it, the duck joke is an old inside joke between DS16 and I whenever we see the ducks at Disneyland ... I've shared it here on the DIS but not in this TR)_

About this time one of the princesses showed up with a horde of people trailing her, so we quickly ducked into Fantasyland. I saw the Heraldry Shop and knew sword-loving DH would appreciate it. We found this suit of armor. I'm not sure if it's intended for photos like this -- I've never seen any posted -- but it was perfect. DD13 had to boost DD10!














We walked back through the castle and decided to check out Adventureland. The Jungle Cruise was using the upstairs queue and I told the kids that was a no-go to ever get in line if the line went upstairs. We couldn't get FPs for Indiana Jones because we had already pulled one for Space Mountain.

I figured I'd better get my treasured Treehouse photos so we headed upward. We had it all set when a little girl coming down the stairs photobombed our first attempt!




Second attempt -- DS8 looking away.




I finally jumped into a photo (by this time we were holding up the line) and it's my favorite of the group. Even the lighting cooperated better. This one's definitely going in the favorites frame.














We hopped into line at Pirates of the Caribbean -- you never wait long for that, right? Well, unless the ride has a problem and all the boats back up. We waited a long time in sight of the loading dock. I kept thinking, _"why couldn't it have been five minutes later? I'd be sitting down, and I could look closely at some part of the ride!"_ When we finally rode, I noticed the final pirate-chasing-woman-in-circles scene was dark and not moving -- repairs, maybe?

Can you believe I've made it this far and we still haven't had lunch? Granted, lunch was later after all of the morning snacking.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX -*

You must have read my mind.  I was just going over your previous TR installment before I commented on it, and then up popped another installment as I was about to sign in!

I've just developed an icky headache in the last 20 minutes and am waiting for the Advil to kick in, so forgive me if my comments seem random and totally out of sequence!

First of all - YAY!  You got your Treehouse pictures!  They're so cute.

I know about the Animatronic ducks!  You've mentioned them in my TR.  They are quite ever-present in the parks, too. The little ducklings are sooooo adorable.

I didn't know about the no-food-before-11:00 a.m. thing in Toon Town, but I agree that it's a silly idea to do that (especially in a land where there will be a large concentration of children)!

I have never seen a photo like the ones you took at the suit of armor in the Heraldry Shop (or is it Shoppe?  Maybe my mind is stuck in Ye Olde Medieval mode or something.).  In fact, I've been in that shop while scouting out Christmas trees for Tree Quest, and I'm not sure if I even saw that particular suit of armor.  I saw another one outside, but not that exact one.

The flowers around the Partners statue -- from what I can see -- are gorgeous!  I love, love, love those pink & purple (and is that magenta too?) colors!  They really stand out.  And they complement the colors of the blossoms on the tree so well, too, or the tree complements the flowers.  One or the other.

So IF you were to go to DLR for a day in November, it would be somewhere over the weekend of 11/1-11/3?  Well, you will see some Halloween stuff coming down, and you'll see some Christmas stuff going up but you're right -- it's not the prime time for either Halloween Time or the holidays!  At least you'll get to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday and smell the gingerbread centerpiece in the ballroom.

I had to chuckle about you not wanting to even entertain the idea of the son-upon-shoulders photo in front of Toon Town and keeping a steady pace to not encourage them.  I don't blame you.  It is way too risky for anyone who has had back problems/disc problems -- even if there has been surgery -- to put anyone on their shoulders who is not a toddler!

I may have forgotten something I was going to say...if it hits me, I'll come back!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> You must have read my mind.  I was just going over your previous TR installment before I commented on it, and then up popped another installment as I was about to sign in!
> 
> I've just developed an icky headache in the last 20 minutes and am waiting for the Advil to kick in, so forgive me if my comments seem random and totally out of sequence!
> 
> First of all - YAY!  You got your Treehouse pictures!  They're so cute.
> 
> I know about the Animatronic ducks!  You've mentioned them in my TR.  They are quite ever-present in the parks, too. The little ducklings are sooooo adorable.
> 
> I didn't know about the no-food-before-11:00 a.m. thing in Toon Town, but I agree that it's a silly idea to do that (especially in a land where there will be a large concentration of children)!
> 
> I have never seen a photo like the ones you took at the suit of armor in the Heraldry Shop (or is it Shoppe?  Maybe my mind is stuck in Ye Olde Medieval mode or something.).  In fact, I've been in that shop while scouting out Christmas trees for Tree Quest, and I'm not sure if I even saw that particular suit of armor.  I saw another one outside, but not that exact one.
> 
> The flowers around the Partners statue -- from what I can see -- are gorgeous!  I love, love, love those pink & purple (and is that magenta too?) colors!  They really stand out.  And they complement the colors of the blossoms on the tree so well, too, or the tree complements the flowers.  One or the other.
> 
> So IF you were to go to DLR for a day in November, it would be somewhere over the weekend of 11/1-11/3?  Well, you will see some Halloween stuff coming down, and you'll see some Christmas stuff going up but you're right -- it's not the prime time for either Halloween Time or the holidays!  At least you'll get to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday and smell the gingerbread centerpiece in the ballroom.
> 
> I had to chuckle about you not wanting to even entertain the idea of the son-upon-shoulders photo in front of Toon Town and keeping a steady pace to not encourage them.  I don't blame you.  It is way too risky for anyone who has had back problems/disc problems -- even if there has been surgery -- to put anyone on their shoulders who is not a toddler!
> 
> I may have forgotten something I was going to say...if it hits me, I'll come back!



The flowers planted around the Partners statue were perfect for the color the trees were blooming -- they all looked perfect together. Of course would we expect any less from the Disney landscapers? 

I have no idea what will happen with the fall ... every time I turn around there seems to be more things wanting to stuff themselves into it. I have to wait while much of it shakes down before committing to anything; luckily going to DLR doesn't take a lot of planning or plane tickets to pull off on short notice when I do figure it all out.

I am just trying to get through standardized testing and DD10's 11th birthday this week. Also, the dance T-shirts I helped design/sell just came in, so I will spend a big chunk of tomorrow rolling/labeling so they can be handed out. And Monday looks like the "slow day" this week! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 4, part 3 -- I know you ... or do I? (March 12, 2013)*

I am home this evening while everyone else runs around like crazy people, so it's time for another block o' fun.

****

We left off as we were getting off Pirates of the Caribbean after waiting in an abnormally long line. By this time even I was getting legitimately hungry. We knew our Space Mountain FPs were up (you'll have to wait until the end of the report for my overall thoughts on FP enforcement), so we decided to eat at a place we always end up -- Pizza Port.

DH said he wasn't eating (translation: he'll finish what we don't), so I gave him all the tickets and my AP and crossed the park again. I love cafeteria style when it's busy; we didn't have to wait for food and it was all fresh and hot. I got to the register to pay and realized  DH has my AP so no discount. I mentioned it to the CM and she nicely gave me the 10 percent off anyway. Score! She didn't have to, but I guess I look like an honest person. 

DH showed up just as we sat down and we all ate well. It's probably not the best idea to eat a full meal right before Space Mountain, but we've never suffered any ill effects.









I included the above photo mainly so you could see my hideous expression -- don't let small children see it or they may run away screaming! I'm not sure if DH rode the whole ride with his sunglasses on, but it wouldn't surprise me!

Star Tours only had a posted wait of 20 minutes, so we opted to get in line. The whole family really loves this ride. I think this was the time I ended up in the front row on the far right, not the best place ever. I've heard there's more movement on the edges of the cabin, but it didn't bother me.




Before this ride I told the kids that I had read on the 'Net that if they wanted to be picked as the Rebel Spy, to sit very still and leave their glasses off until right before the ride started. Quickest way I've ever seen to get them all to sit still and be quiet!  It worked: *DD13 was the Rebel Spy!!*




She looks suspicious, doesn't she?

While I was taking DD13's photo, the kids looked around Star Trader as usual. We rounded everyone up and left the store. I got about 20 feet out the door and looked back to ask DD10 something -- *then realized she wasn't with us!* I stayed with the other 3 kids and DH went back to locate her. They emerged about 2 minutes later with DD10 was a little teary. That is the first time we've ever (almost) lost anyone in Disneyland!

By this time our Splash Mountain FPs were nearly ready, so ... you guessed it, we crossed the park AGAIN! For those of you keeping count, I think this was the 5th time today if you include riding the train.

We hoped to take the famous Tigger picture before we all got splashed, but 2 minutes after we got into the longish line, they announced that Pooh needed some honey, so the characters were leaving for 10 minutes. We decided to come back another time -- no one wanted to wait that long out in the 3:00 sun.

While in line for Splash Mountain, DD10 and I killed time putting her pigtails into little loop-buns. She had a few extra bobby pins in her bag and they held up through the ride, if the Photopass picture is any indication.









Finally, something our family of six is the perfect size for -- a Splash Mountain log. I can't believe we could see everyone in the photo. I love DH's expression. DD13 grumbled she "got soaked" but obviously has no idea what being REALLY soaked means.

By this time I was hot (I didn't get very wet) and the long lines for everything were starting to wear on me. Besides EMH, the biggest reason we paid $$$ to stay onsite was to be able to take a break and go back to a convenient hotel. And we had one at the PPH, with the sweet pool and slides at the DLH.

So we left -- I think DH would have voted to stay if I hadn't insisted we leave -- and walked back. DD10 and I were laggards after we stopped for her to use a bathroom at the DL entrance, so I had time walking through the GCH to take what ended up being one of my favorite photos of the trip -- the lighting was just perfect.




DH and DS16 decided to stay in the room, put their feet up, and watch Big Bang Theory. The other kids and I headed for the DLH pool complex, which was open to us because PPH's pool was closed for maintenance.

I didn't want to lug my camera, and I'm not big on swimsuit photos of my kids on the Internet, so no pictures of the pools. The slides are smaller in person than I imagined from the photos I've seen, but we're also spoiled here in the Phoenix area with several fabulous waterparks. The area is very nice, although you can't see the slide area from the pool and vice versa.

I found a reclining chair and sat back. It was niiiiiice. I truly relaxed for the first time since the trip started.  The kids lasted almost an hour before the air temp got to be too much and they wanted out. We had brought clothes to change back into avoid shivering on the way back.

When we returned to the PPH there were showers and I spent awhile combing out DD13's hair after she opted not to wash it. It would have taken less time to send her back to the shower, but oh well.

We decided to eat at Earl of Sandwich on the way back to DL. I knew they offered a 20 percent AP discount on certain days and none of us had eaten there. The kids all got grilled cheese (the older two ordered an adult-sized portion off-menu). I had a Earls' Club. DH got the buffalo chicken wrap. It would have been perfect, except they ignored DH's no-tomato order. He pretty much had to take apart the wrap to make sure he didn't miss any -- he loathes tomatoes. Unfortunately he also loathes taking things back to correct the order.

After eating, we walked across the way and rode the monorail into Tomorrowland. It was just around twilight. We could see the parade below us as we went by the Matterhorn, confirming my forethought not to enter the park from the front gates!









Based on the relationship between the two shots, I'm pretty sure DD10 took the one of me.

We rode Star Tours again because the line wasn't too long -- I really don't mind waiting standby for ST because the line is so interesting compared to Matterhorn or the Nemo subs. Wouldn't you know it, *DD13 was the Rebel Spy AGAIN!!* I guess that confirms it ... I am raising a secret agent. Shhh!

We rode Buzz Lightyear again but opted not to wait behind other people for more photos -- it's hard to see the little ones from that angle anyways.




*Would YOU claim this bunch?*

It was about 8 p.m. and I knew we wanted to see the fireworks. It had been stressed to me that a view of the castle from the Hub was important, but I worried about finding a spot where DD10 and DS8 would be able to see once everyone stood up. I asked a CM who was starting to rope things off near the Partners statue if there was an available place where they would be able to see most everything.

He pointed out a section of sidewalk along the side and said that the 10 feet in front of it had to be kept clear for people to pass through.. It turned out to be a great spot. It's hard to describe, so I made a MAP!! (credit to Google Maps for the original image)




I thanked him profusely and told the family to plunk themselves down and not let anyone encroach on our spots. DS16 and I headed to Frontierland because I wanted funnel cake and churros.

Frontierland was -- and I'm not joking -- a ghost town. No Fantasmic that night, the stuff on the river and island were done, no Big Thunder Mountain. There were very few people headed to Splash Mountain with the temperature dropping. It was actually kind of eerie. More practically, the snack carts were closing down -- no churros for you! We did manage to get a funnel cake at Stage Door and only waited long enough for them to make it fresh. 

I took the funnel cake back to the Hub and begged the family not to eat it all while I got popcorn for DD10. The popcorn line was long and the CM was a slowpoke. Amazingly, the family saved me a quarter of the funnel cake!!









Between the people walking in front of me and the limits of my little camera, I didn't get any good night shots.  But I had to try of course, just because I'm stubborn that way.




None of us had ever seen Remember Dreams Come True and I am glad that we got there early enough to find a good spot to watch. My family would really rather ride rides than sit around waiting for shows, which is why I bribe them with snacks.

*I now have a new favorite fireworks show!!* I  RDCT! Lots of shows/fireworks/music say "Disney" to me, but this show really says "DisneyLAND" in my opinion. It was truly magical. 

When the fireworks ended, I remembered what Frontierland looked like, so we grabbed hands and bolted that direction. When we escaped the hordes, it was just our family, almost completely alone, walking three by three holding hands. It was a perfect moment and I didn't want to ruin it fumbling for the camera. But it is ingrained on my memory forever -- DS16 and I holding DD10's hands, DH holding hands with DD13 and DS8. THAT is why I take family trips. 

With no one in front of us, we walked onto Pirates of the Caribbean and then Haunted Mansion. By then the crowds along Main Street had cleared and it was time to head back to the PPH before another EMH morning.

Next up: *WHO is the mystery guest??*

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

That's great about the spot for the fireworks.  Unfortunately, it will be a different show when we are there later this summer.  So I have never seen those fireworks.

My kids are also snackers when we wait and for parades we bring UNO cards to help with the wait.  My kids and I were so tired last time we were there, we watched the fireworks from our DLH room and heard the music on the TV until the last night, when we decided to stay up to see them in person in the park.

The kids are older now, so maybe we will brave the crowds and watch the fireworks more than 1 night.

Thanks for the report.  I am also glad to know we are not the most efficient tour group either.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> That's great about the spot for the fireworks.  Unfortunately, it will be a different show when we are there later this summer.  So I have never seen those fireworks.
> 
> My kids are also snackers when we wait and for parades we bring UNO cards to help with the wait.  My kids and I were so tired last time we were there, we watched the fireworks from our DLH room and heard the music on the TV until the last night, when we decided to stay up to see them in person in the park.
> 
> The kids are older now, so maybe we will brave the crowds and watch the fireworks more than 1 night.
> 
> Thanks for the report.  I am also glad to know we are not the most efficient tour group either.



I don't think I could get my crew to watch the fireworks more than once. It's just not that high-priority for them. Same with parades.

The Magical fireworks are really neat. You see Tink AND Dumbo fly. Definitely worth taking the time to see them from a good spot once.

Sometimes I am more efficient than others. Crowds throw me off. Oddly enough, I think I was much more efficient in DCA, which is weird because so much is new and I don't know it nearly as well.

PHXscuba


----------



## llouque

I've spent all evening catching up on your report. When you described walking 3 x 3 through Frontierland, it brought a tear to my eye. I've enjoyed every minute of your planning and vacation. Can't wait to read the rest!!


----------



## PHXscuba

llouque said:


> I've spent all evening catching up on your report. When you described walking 3 x 3 through Frontierland, it brought a tear to my eye. I've enjoyed every minute of your planning and vacation. Can't wait to read the rest!!



Wow, the whole report!! You are a trooper. I'm not sure I'd try reading all 24 pages at once, and it's about US!! Thanks for following along.

Those rare, unplanned moments are why I work so hard to make the trips happen. I only get a couple weeks a year for vacations, and hopefully there will be a few brief perfect memories in them. 

PHXscuba


----------



## llouque

PHXscuba said:


> Wow, the whole report!! You are a trooper. I'm not sure I'd try reading all 24 pages at once, and it's about US!! Thanks for following along.
> 
> Those rare, unplanned moments are why I work so hard to make the trips happen. I only get a couple weeks a year for vacations, and hopefully there will be a few brief perfect memories in them.
> 
> PHXscuba



We are the same way with our vacations. I try to plan, plan, plan so those moments are what I'm focused on and not what we're doing next!


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 5, part 1 -- If you take your Mom to Disneyland ... (March 13, 2013*)

Well I will solve all of the suspense that has been building about our Mystery Guest, otherwise it's kind of hard to write the first bit of the story. The guest is someone well known to our family, in fact you could say I've known her my whole life!




*My Mom came up to join us for the day! *(remember we, were staying with her before and after the trip if you've been following along). I had invited both of my parents to come, but my Dad has been having some health problems lately that are affecting his balance and stamina, and he didn't think he could handle it (and wouldn't have allowed a wheelchair etc.) After watching him that week and a couple weeks later at another family gathering, he made the right call.

On with the day!

I had bought my mother's one-day ticket a couple nights before when I picked up the special World of Color Fastpasses, but she wouldn't have EMH like us. I had decided to send the rest of the family on ahead to do EMH while I met my mother at the PPH and made sure she got her car parked correctly in the PPH lot so she didn't have to pay or ride the tram.

I hadn't slept super well the night before, so I got the family out the door and then took my shower and got ready. Sunscreening myself properly was an adventure! I wandered around the PPH lobby and public areas. I think it's required to take this photo if you stay at the PPH.




I had been lurking near the conference rooms thinking my mother would come through the parking garage when she texted me that she was across from the gift shop. How did she get by me?? Turns out she got confused about where to park and ended up in the Simba lot south of the hotel! We talked to the PPH bell staff and they assured us that we could get her car out of Simba with an explanation, but when we got to the exit there was no one there. So we drove out and re-parked my Mom's car in the PPH garage. Then we walked through the GCH and got to the DCA gates right before opening.

*You will be astounded to hear this: My AP photo STILL wasn't showing up!!*

The gate CM let me in with ID and said they were having computer problems. She actually said that Stitch had been in the computers.   That's who I'm blaming all my techno problems on now! She suggested I have my picture re-taken at the camera shop. We ran over to Kingswell Camera Shop and convinced the CM to quickly shoot my picture.

Then we quickstepped over to the RSR FP line, which was all the way back to the Animation Building. I'm sure my mother was thinking I was slightly insane to get in a line like that first thing, but she trusts me.  I got the call from DH and the kids that they were headed our way, so I left Mom in line and met him in front of the Carthay to get their tickets. He was solving an office problem by phone when I got there.

The kids eagerly told me that they had spent the entire hour on Screamin and rode it SEVEN times in a row.  While I would have liked to ride it again, it's probably good they did it during EMH for three reasons: One, I wouldn't have wanted to spend all of EMH on it and there would have been *******; Two, it's the one ride my Mom won't ride because it goes upside down; Three, Screamin ended up being closed most of that day.

I got back in the FP line and sent my mother to join the family. DH finished his work call and they decided to go back to the Paradise Pier area and I would meet them when I finished getting FPs, much like Monday morning. Oddly, I started farther back in line but got FPs that were slightly earlier than Monday's -- I guess the amount of tickets held by each person in front of me must have been less. I got FPs for Soarin on the way to rejoin the family.

While I was gone, they had taken Grandma on Ariel's Undersea Adventure and rode the Golden Zephyr. I have never been on Goofy's Sky School (even back when it was Mulholland Madness I was waiting with a short kid) so I asked if we could ride it. Once was enough for me as I kept getting poked in the ribs on each sharp turn.




I convinced the kids to go on the Jumping Jellyfish for the good views. _Hey, I can see my hotel from here!_




Our Soarin' FPs were ready by then, so we trekked back to Condor Flats. The FP got us into the building quickly, but then we came to a dead stop for awhile and the family started to amuse themselves. *Ruh-roh.*



















We were first in line at the bottom of the ramp this whole time and the CM stationed there (perhaps charmingly fed up with our antics) started doing a few magic tricks to entertain everyone. He was pretty good. We finally got assigned a hangar and asked for B-1. This time it was ours!

After that there were pleas for ice cream. From my mother.  I get my love of sweets from her. I knew just the place -- Clarabelle's on Buena Vista Street. DS8 was being a dork and didn't want ice cream though, so we got him a soda, which later ended up being a mistake (foreshadowing).




If there is a more perfect ice cream treat than an ice cream bar, dipped in chocolate, covered in Mickey sprinkles, I have yet to taste it. Bring it on. I don't remember what anyone else got because I only had eyes for my treat. We ate in the Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe and I did look up from my chocolate-covered glee enough to note that it wasn't real busy around 11:00.

We ditched our jackets in a locker and took some pictures of the kids and their Grandma in Carsland.









I am overdue to send her some of these. Bad daughter.

We sent DH to get FPs for Tower of Terror and took Mom on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree. DD13 got the red time-tracker card and lanyard to turn in -- she always gets them. While waiting in line, I saw DS16's silhouette against a fun backdrop -- the wings from the Mater short film "Heavy Metal Mater."




DH had the camera, so this is cellphone quality. DH got back from getting FPs in time to take some pictures of us on the ride.









We decided to look through the Carsland stores. If you have little boys or car lovers, it would be great, but no one in our family was super-interested or looking for souvenirs there, so we zoomed through pretty quick, with one exception ...









We wandered back toward RSR to watch the cars go by and got a good picture of the kids.






_*I'll title this picture "Three Kids in Mickey/Minnie Shirts ... and Stitch"*_​
Here's where things started to go sideways. DS8, having only had soda, was starting to whine about being hungry. No one else was super-hungry, but it was getting to be lunchtime and our FPs were a little over an hour away. I didn't want to get too far away from Carsland or have everyone whining while in the RSR line. I didn't think the kids would eat well from the selection at Pacific Wharf, so we decided Flo's V8 Cafe was the best close option.

The line in Flo's was almost nonexistent, but we stood off to the side for awhile as everyone had to figure out what they wanted, especially since no one had every eaten there, some weren't as hungry, and some of the food choices were a little different. After a lot of talk about who would split with who and what, we were finally ready to order. 

During this whole negotiation I was feeling a little off. I wasn't really hungry but knew I needed to eat. I hadn't slept great the night before, I realized I was probably also a little dehydrated, and sipping my water helped a little while I waited to order. I just got myself a kids' turkey sandwich.




We ate back in the Flo's room overlooking the racetrack. I enjoyed their air conditioning and picked at my sandwich and sides. We had about a half-hour left until our FPs were up, but I really felt like if I tried to walk around and stand in a line, I might keel over. It wasn't really THAT bad, but I could see it heading that way. I didn't say anything to DH or my Mom because I didn't want them to overreact, but I think they could tell something was bothering me and thankfully they just gave me some space. So we just sat and visited and killed time, and I started feeling better.

I really want to go back and try out Flo's when I am feeling like eating. DS16 and my mother split a plate of of pork loin that looked really good.

*Next up: Some new surprises for the afternoon!*

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Hi. Sorry I have been MIA. Lots of craziness in my life. 


Shame on Stitch for messing with the computers. I love your trip report. It is making me smile and a smileis a great gift.


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX -*

I had a quick minute to pop in and say something right now.  I haven't even read the whole TR installment yet.  I only got as far as the photo that you said was "required" if one stays at the PPH and had to comment before I forgot.

I might be the one and only PPH guest who has not gotten that specific photo, and I've been staying there since 2000!  If I had never seen that photo in other trip reports I might have taken it myself, but I think that once I saw it I felt like it was a great idea that had been done and I didn't want to do it too.  I've taken similar 'looking upward' photos of other subjects (the Sorcerer's Hat spiral, and also the AMC Theaters) but not that precise PPH view.

But I do love that vantage point and angle at the PPH!  It is a clever photo concept!

I love the first photo of your mom and DS!  I must go back and read the rest of the installment before I comment further...


----------



## lsulindy

I loved Remember... Dreams Come True as well.  Glad y'all got a good spot to watch it.

I hope you started feeling better.  I hate "that feeling."


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Hi. Sorry I have been MIA. Lots of craziness in my life.
> 
> 
> Shame on Stitch for messing with the computers. I love your trip report. It is making me smile and a smileis a great gift.



Glad our zany-ness is livening up someone's day. I think some of our photos are seriously Goofy! And DH always seems to be at the center of it ... Hmmm 



Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> I had a quick minute to pop in and say something right now.  I haven't even read the whole TR installment yet.  I only got as far as the photo that you said was "required" if one stays at the PPH and had to comment before I forgot.
> 
> I might be the one and only PPH guest who has not gotten that specific photo, and I've been staying there since 2000!  If I had never seen that photo in other trip reports I might have taken it myself, but I think that once I saw it I felt like it was a great idea that had been done and I didn't want to do it too.  I've taken similar 'looking upward' photos of other subjects (the Sorcerer's Hat spiral, and also the AMC Theaters) but not that precise PPH view.
> 
> But I do love that vantage point and angle at the PPH!  It is a clever photo concept!
> 
> I love the first photo of your mom and DS!  I must go back and read the rest of the installment before I comment further...



You often stay at the PPH during Christmas, and I imagine it's harder to get that photo with a tree in the middle, plus your attention is on something else! 

I think it's really important to have photos of my kids and parents together. Some sad losses over the last year make me want to capture every moment and photo that I can, because you just never know.  Although I realized after we got back that there is not a single photo of my Mom and I alone together! Ack!



lsulindy said:


> I loved Remember... Dreams Come True as well.  Glad y'all got a good spot to watch it.
> 
> I hope you started feeling better.  I hate "that feeling."



Thankfully I did feel better and it wasn't an issue. I drink a lot of diet Dr. Pepper here at home and I realized later that afternoon in DCA that I hadn't had any caffeine that day until mid-afternoon. If I had sucked down some cola at lunch it probably would have helped too as a pick-me-up, but I was kind of brain-dead right then. 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> You often stay at the PPH during Christmas, and I imagine it's harder to get that photo with a tree in the middle, plus your attention is on something else!
> 
> I think it's really important to have photos of my kids and parents together. Some sad losses over the last year make me want to capture every moment and photo that I can, because you just never know.  Although I realized after we got back that there is not a single photo of my Mom and I alone together! Ack!
> 
> PHXscuba



I've stayed at and walked into the PPH at times when there was no tree at all and only the Goofy statue in the lobby (the most recent time being this past November).  Once I saw that very specific upward-angle vantage point at the PPH popping up in a couple of TR photos I figured it had been done and I didn't want to do it too. That's just me, and my weird way of looking at it!  I'm an oddball!  Otherwise, if I'd never seen it I probably would have wanted to get the shot because I am usually on the hunt for interesting, unique photo angles and opportunities if I can find them, and I usually look up to see if there are any details hidden in the ceilings or light fixtures!

I think there is nothing better than photos to capture those special moments between people and - regardless of how some people may complain or grumble about posing for photos at the time - those images will be treasured by all later on.  

I can't believe you didn't get a photo of you and your mom together, just the two of you, for the whole trip!

I'm so glad your mom was game to join you at DLR.  She looks like she was ready for a day in the parks!  I think that when parents and grandparents get a little older, so many times they automatically write themselves out of certain events (such as visiting Disneyland) and assume they can't participate.    

It wouldn't have been a great idea for your dad to attempt to come with the way he had been feeling, but it's a shame he couldn't make it.  My grandmother had a lot of balance issues too, which was very tough in places like Disneyland where boarding rides or standing on moving floors comes with the territory.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I've stayed at and walked into the PPH at times when there was no tree at all and only the Goofy statue in the lobby (the most recent time being this past November).  Once I saw that very specific upward-angle vantage point at the PPH popping up in a couple of TR photos I figured it had been done and I didn't want to do it too. That's just me, and my weird way of looking at it!  I'm an oddball!  Otherwise, if I'd never seen it I probably would have wanted to get the shot because I am usually on the hunt for interesting, unique photo angles and opportunities if I can find them, and I usually look up to see if there are any details hidden in the ceilings or light fixtures!
> 
> I think there is nothing better than photos to capture those special moments between people and - regardless of how some people may complain or grumble about posing for photos at the time - those images will be treasured by all later on.
> 
> I can't believe you didn't get a photo of you and your mom together, just the two of you, for the whole trip!
> 
> I'm so glad your mom was game to join you at DLR.  She looks like she was ready for a day in the parks!  I think that when parents and grandparents get a little older, so many times they automatically write themselves out of certain events (such as visiting Disneyland) and assume they can't participate.
> 
> It wouldn't have been a great idea for your dad to attempt to come with the way he had been feeling, but it's a shame he couldn't make it.  My grandmother had a lot of balance issues too, which was very tough in places like Disneyland where boarding rides or standing on moving floors comes with the territory.



I don't always like the "stock" photos either but I was killing time while I waited for Mom.

Maybe next time I will get a picture of my mother and I together. She is in really good shape, probably better than me! She is an adventurous world traveler -- all seven continents!

My Dad, on the other hand, is really starting to slow down. The fact that he is even willing to admit it lately is a huge step, mostly good. But climbing in and out of ride vehicles would have been hard, and doing Disneyland in a wheelchair would have hurt his pride way too much.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I don't always like the "stock" photos either but I was killing time while I waited for Mom.
> 
> Maybe next time I will get a picture of my mother and I together. She is in really good shape, probably better than me! She is an adventurous world traveler -- all seven continents!
> 
> My Dad, on the other hand, is really starting to slow down. The fact that he is even willing to admit it lately is a huge step, mostly good. But climbing in and out of ride vehicles would have been hard, and doing Disneyland in a wheelchair would have hurt his pride way too much.
> 
> PHXscuba



That cool PPH photo idea has definitely not fallen into the stock category thus far - at least not from what I've seen.  I've noticed it in 2 (maybe 3) other reports, and really only from people who stayed at the PPH.  I don't think it's hit the mainstream yet!  It's still an indie hit!

We all have to get stock photos - what would our Disney trips be without pictures of the Castle and Partners and things like that?  Stock pics are crucial to the Disney experience!

Getting in and out of the ride vehicles for your dad would have been tough.  My grandmother had the worst time getting on and off of Haunted Mansion years ago.  Her balance was bad, but I think it also wore down her confidence so she thought her balance was worse than it actually was.  Still, she was so terrified of getting on rides and walking on the moving walkways that it was sad to see.  She wouldn't have wanted to get a wheelchair either.  

I can totally see how your dad would have not felt comfortable being at DLR, and he could have somehow mistakenly felt like he was a hindrance if he had been in a wheelchair, but I'm sad for you and the family that he couldn't be there with you (even though you had a great trip anyway)!


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 5, part 2 -- If you take your Mom to Disneyland ... (March 13, 2013)*

I left us in the lurch at lunch. The combination of the food and sitting in air conditioning did me a world of good. I made the executive decision that we would just hang around in Flo's our last half hour or so until or FPs were good.

We got in the line (standby was posted at about 90 minutes, I believe). I got a few pictures in line but they were more of the family with scenery in the background.















The photo above requires some explanation. I took a shot of the inside of my park bag before I put the camera away. I carry a Baggalini cross-body messenger bag that has 101 pockets and a water bottle pocket. It's been around the world (real and Disney) with me. I keep lip balm in the outermost pocket, and sunglasses and camera in the next pocket for quick grabbing. Those are my find-without-looking pockets.

The biggest pocket is what's in the picture above. It holds my travel wallet (slimmed down from my usual giant one), snacks, Kleenex, extra Ziplocs, etc. This time it also had glow sticks because we were staying for World of Color.

This time through RSR we finally got to go through Luigi's Tire Shop (after going through Ramone's both times the previous day). This ride has so many details I could easily ride it again.




While waiting to get our ride photo added to our Photopass+ account, the family behind us said they had waited TWO HOURS to ride -- I guess it had broken down for a while and they stayed in line. I can't think of any theme park ride I would wait two hours for, no matter how awesome. Amazingly the family wasn't unhappy. 




We waited about 25 minutes to take Mom on Luigi's Flying Tires next. I rode with DH and we got the hang of the ride and had fun bumping the others. 

DH and my Mom went to Tower of Terror with the older kids and I asked DS8 what he wanted to do in BugsLand _(please no spinning please no spinning)_. Of course, he opted for the Flik Fliers. I sucked it up and went on with him. I don't do too bad with one ride like that. All of the lines in BugsLand were long that afternoon and I had no idea how long the others would wait with a ToT FP, so we didn't try another ride. Instead, we went in through the ToT gift shop and sat on the cool, dark floor across from the picture screens. We managed to keep our spot there for a little while until asked to move, then found a bench near the exit.




DD10 is at least smiling in this photo while clutching Grandma's arm for dear life.

We found the trolley waiting outside ToT and I wanted to ride it. DH said it would be faster to walk (probably right) but I stood my ground. It's a *ride*! We waited a few minutes because they have to time it right for the two trolleys to pass each other in the right double-track spot. While waiting, the conductors amused us all with Disney trivia: Name all of the single-word Disney movie titles. I think there were 10. He said we came up with all of them faster than any other group!  The trolley CMs were really friendly. I want their job.




Everyone but my Mom and I got off outside the Carthay Circle and walked back to the Animation building. My mother and I stayed on until the front of DCA because we had something else to do.

*If you take your Mom to Disneyland, she might just get a SoCal AP!!* My brother and his family will be here in June with their SoCal APs (they live in Beijing but their US address is still my parents' house). Mom wants to go to Disneyland with my 21-month-old nephew. Who am I to stop her? It also means she and I can go sometime if I come to town. That would definitely be a sweet-heavy trip if you let the two of us loose.

While at the ticket booths upgrading her 1-day ticket, I got them to check on my elusive AP picture. They could actually see it there in the system, but no explanation as to why it wasn't showing up at the gates. And sure enough, when we re-entered DCA, it didn't show up.

We walked back to the Animation building, resisting the urge to shop along the way. Turns out we would have had time -- the family had gone into see Turtle Talk with Crush. I guess my DH, who doesn't like being the center of attention, got called on. Crush dubbed him "Tubular T---"  The kids loved that.

I convinced the family to go into the Sorcerer's Workshop and play the games there. They took the Beast's Library quiz to see which character they were most like. DD16 was Mufasa, DD13 was Tiana, DD10 was Alice -- all spot-on. DS8 decided to be different and answered he would rather "eat nice people for lunch" instead of "eat lunch with nice people." So he is most like the villain Syndrome from the Incredibles. At least the red hair fits! Then we did the Ursula's Grotto voiceovers. The boys teamed up to do Iago and Jafar, and DS16 does a surprisingly good Jafar. Who knew?




This picture is perfectly appropriate because today is our 21st anniversary!   I may have to put this one on Facebook.

We saw the preview for the new Oz movie. We've been trying to see the movie as a family since it opened, but have never had time to get more than a couple of us together at once. The preview was good but I wish they would use the theater for the Muppets or get a whole new plan for that area.

Although we'd seen Aladdin on Monday, I thought my mother would like it enough for us all to see it again. Plus it's 45 minutes sitting down in air conditioning! 




We saw it from the far left side near the front. I like to see shows from different angles and this one put us right next to the parade. This performance had one of the ensemble in a power wheelchair -- something I've never seen before in a Disney show. Not very period-appropriate but interesting to see how they incorporated it. This show also had another Genie and he was even better than the first one, with about 1/3 different jokes. When he brought out the lamp and called it "my precious" in a Gollum voice I thought DS16 was going to fall out of his seat from laughing so hard!

We got out of the theater and mass of people and decided it was a good time to break for dinner. DD10 is still a Daddy's girl.









I like Whitewater Snacks and thought it would make a good short break with food everyone would eat. I think DH and DS16 had large burgers and DS8 the chicken nuggets. DD13 and I had grilled cheese. DD10 (the family rabbit) had a big salad and traded some bites with her sister. I don't recall what my Mom had. Whitewater Snacks has been nearly empty both times I've been there at dinnertime. It makes for a relaxing break, quieter and closer than DTD if you're in DCA.




Plus, they have enormous ketchup cups! We texted this picture to my sister and my ketchup-loving nephews.

Despite the parks being busy, I felt like we got a lot done in the afternoon. I will pick up with our evening when I come back!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Another great update.

Happy anniversary!!!!!  Are you and DH doing anything special to celebrate?


I definitely think the Happily Ever After photo of you and DH is Facebook-worthy (and anniversary-worthy!).


I, too, use a Bagg at DLR (same exact Bagg you have, except it's black).  Do you love your Bagg or do you sometimes find it complicated?  I think I use every single pocket, contraption and compartment in that thing - including the key hook, the water bottle pocket, the pocket for the sunglasses, the cell phone compartment in the strap, everything - but sometimes I get annoyed because I feel like I packed unnecessary stuff in all those fun pockets!  I think that, as women, most of us are automatically programmed to like bags with a lot of different compartments, but I think the extra compartments encourage me to bring some things I wouldn't ordinarily bring.  However, I do end up using a lot of the stuff so it's not a wasted effort.

Your lack of enthusiasm for spinning rides (and I agree with that - I am not keen on spinning either) reminds me of something I heard this particular child say in Toon Town back in 1994.  He was throwing a mighty tantrum about something; we overheard him and didn't know why he was upset.  It turned out that he had caught sight of the Roger Rabbit ride and freaked out.  He let out a few bloodcurdling screams and shouted, "_I don't wanna spin!  I don't wanna spin!  I don't wanna sp-i-i-i-i-i-innnnnn!!!!!_"  I have totally forgotten what that child looked like, but I will never forget his "I don't wanna spin" mantra because it sounded so frantic and panicked! 

You're not kidding that WWS gives out large ketchup cups!  Most of that would go to waste if they gave it to me.

You know, I have yet to eat at WWS!  I have gone in there, of course, but have never eaten there.  I have heard good things about it for years and wondered if it was still holding up.  Some of the food I've seen in photos looks tasty.  Did you like your food?  Did the family like the food? I could be wrong, but I think that the Grand Californian Hotel's room service food comes from WWS and not from Storytellers.

Speaking of food, what do you think about the new Dining Reservations system that is going into place? - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3099825

For an over-planner such as yourself, will the credit card requirement and the $10 per person fee affect what you do in any way?  I think it's mostly a good thing for those folks who want to make reservations, because it will get people to take their reservations more seriously and actually show up.  In my particular situation, I think that I'd have to stick with just walking up and hoping to get a table.  Too many of my eating choices (with or without friends) are made on the fly, or someone backs out on me or whatever.  Reservations are not entirely feasible for my trips, but for other people they work great!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Another great update.
> 
> Happy anniversary!!!!!  Are you and DH doing anything special to celebrate?
> 
> 
> I definitely think the Happily Ever After photo of you and DH is Facebook-worthy (and anniversary-worthy!).
> 
> 
> I, too, use a Bagg at DLR (same exact Bagg you have, except it's black).  Do you love your Bagg or do you sometimes find it complicated?  I think I use every single pocket, contraption and compartment in that thing - including the key hook, the water bottle pocket, the pocket for the sunglasses, the cell phone compartment in the strap, everything - but sometimes I get annoyed because I feel like I packed unnecessary stuff in all those fun pockets!  I think that, as women, most of us are automatically programmed to like bags with a lot of different compartments, but I think the extra compartments encourage me to bring some things I wouldn't ordinarily bring.  However, I do end up using a lot of the stuff so it's not a wasted effort.
> 
> Your lack of enthusiasm for spinning rides (and I agree with that - I am not keen on spinning either) reminds me of something I heard this particular child say in Toon Town back in 1994.  He was throwing a mighty tantrum about something; we overheard him and didn't know why he was upset.  It turned out that he had caught sight of the Roger Rabbit ride and freaked out.  He let out a few bloodcurdling screams and shouted, "_I don't wanna spin!  I don't wanna spin!  I don't wanna sp-i-i-i-i-i-innnnnn!!!!!_"  I have totally forgotten what that child looked like, but I will never forget his "I don't wanna spin" mantra because it sounded so frantic and panicked!
> 
> You're not kidding that WWS gives out large ketchup cups!  Most of that would go to waste if they gave it to me.
> 
> You know, I have yet to eat at WWS!  I have gone in there, of course, but have never eaten there.  I have heard good things about it for years and wondered if it was still holding up.  Some of the food I've seen in photos looks tasty.  Did you like your food?  Did the family like the food? I could be wrong, but I think that the Grand Californian Hotel's room service food comes from WWS and not from Storytellers.
> 
> Speaking of food, what do you think about the new Dining Reservations system that is going into place? - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3099825
> 
> For an over-planner such as yourself, will the credit card requirement and the $10 per person fee affect what you do in any way?  I think it's mostly a good thing for those folks who want to make reservations, because it will get people to take their reservations more seriously and actually show up.  In my particular situation, I think that I'd have to stick with just walking up and hoping to get a table.  Too many of my eating choices (with or without friends) are made on the fly, or someone backs out on me or whatever.  Reservations are not entirely feasible for my trips, but for other people they work great!



We aren't doing anything big for our anniversary -- we took a big trip just last fall for #20 so this is a low-key year. He brought me very fragrant flowers and we'll have dinner on Saturday. And yes, the picture is on FB 

The Baggalini fits my style -- I hate taking off backpacks on rides and I need a water bottle. I try not to pack it too heavy. Ever since I left my purse on Stars Tours about 25 years ago, I never have my bag totally separate from my body, even if it's just a strap around my leg. It looks a little weird on Soarin!  I did buy a different park bag for DD13 that I will try on a future trip. I also have a Travelon one -- a little smaller without a water bottle -- that I take some places. I sometimes pack more bags than socks!!

Whitewater Snacks' food is not too unusual; to me it's the calm I like. Plus I believe everything is made fresh after you order -- no soggy fries or stale burger.

I've never made a reservation that I haven't shown up for, not that I haven't changed a few once I made them. But I don't make a lot of TS plans; we just move too fast. Even at WDW we only ate at 4 TS over a whole week -- one character meal, one Japanese hibachi, the 50's restaurant, and T-Rex Cafe.

I'm just not sure the fee as a threat is as necessary at DLR like it is at WDW -- it's not the same rabid "call at 180 days or no food for you" mentality. At 60 days out you don't even usually have park hours!  I just can't see them having that many cancellations and no one to fill the seats. It's probably just part of the whole standardization they want to roll out their RFID stuff. If they are making us like WDW could they at least give us online reservations and park hours farther ahead? I'll trade for that!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

(My Internet has been broken about half of the time over the last few days, so I'm not sure if I'll get another trip update posted tonight or not. It seems to have problems later in the day.  Someone is coming tomorrow to fix it.)

*Random Dis-ness for the weekend*




​
1. DD10 (she actually turned 11 last week) did her Famous American project on Walt Disney. I have shown amazing restraint in trying not to take over and make it super-awesome-amazing-magical. She did a great job and gets to present her display board and give a speech tomorrow.

2. I took both DDs to the Cinderella ballet that one of our local youth companies put on. The storyline is a little different than the Disney version but you can tell that every Cinderella tale these days has been influenced by it. The girls' studio is doing their own Cinderella show in June so it was inspiring.

3. The kids are drifting in and out of the loft watching "Wreck-It Ralph." It is DS8's current favorite and he watches it multiple times a week if I let him.

4. I just redeemed some of my Disney Movie Rewards points for a $10 Disney gift card! I think I can get a Mickey bar and a Dole Whip out of that! 

Have a magical day!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, DD did a great job.  I am like you, not sure my DD has inherited the craft gene.  I so want to help, but most of the time I let my DH do it.  He doesn't seem to annoy her as much as I can.  


So annoying when your Internet does not work right.  We are on our third router.  When my work lost connectivity for most of the day the other day, it was like how can we get anything done as everything is now electronically stored.  That was frustrating.

So ready for our DL trip.  I keep looking at the price of the platinium as we most likely will be in WDW next year.  Then again, I can never say what next year will bring.

Hope you had a nice week end and get all resolved.


----------



## bjscheel

Great trip report!  I am reading up in preparation for our first trip in June and your details are very helpful!  I especially like reading ones with tween/teen kids as that's where we're at.

I liked the pic of little sister baiting big brother.  I was the youngest of four, and when I was 10, my brothers were 21 and 23.  Definitely bigger than me!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Aww, DD did a great job.  I am like you, not sure my DD has inherited the craft gene.  I so want to help, but most of the time I let my DH do it.  He doesn't seem to annoy her as much as I can.
> 
> 
> So annoying when your Internet does not work right.  We are on our third router.  When my work lost connectivity for most of the day the other day, it was like how can we get anything done as everything is now electronically stored.  That was frustrating.
> 
> So ready for our DL trip.  I keep looking at the price of the platinium as we most likely will be in WDW next year.  Then again, I can never say what next year will bring.
> 
> Hope you had a nice week end and get all resolved.





bjscheel said:


> Great trip report!  I am reading up in preparation for our first trip in June and your details are very helpful!  I especially like reading ones with tween/teen kids as that's where we're at.
> 
> I liked the pic of little sister baiting big brother.  I was the youngest of four, and when I was 10, my brothers were 21 and 23.  Definitely bigger than me!



MY INTERNET IS FINALLY FIXED!! They had to replace our ancient modem and  a bunch of hardware/connections/wires, but it should all be good.

*Lynne*, I think you are right about turning certain projects over to DH. Sometimes I just have to hand it all off and accept whatever they choose to do about it (hard for me as a control freak).

DH was wandering around the house aimlessly last night, not sure what to do since he couldn't get online! 

*Bjscheel*, it's taken us a long time to get to older kids! It's niiiice, isn't it? My DD10 and DS16 definitely have a unique relationship due to their different sizes and personalities. Feel free to ask any questions about what they loved or hated if I don't mention it in my TR. June will be here before you know it -- I can't believe my kids will be out of school in 3.5 weeks! 

*Tomorrow, the Trip Report resumes!* Right now I'm going to bed!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

PHXscuba said:


> MY INTERNET IS FINALLY FIXED!! They had to replace our ancient modem and  a bunch of hardware/connections/wires, but it should all be good.
> 
> *Lynne*, I think you are right about turning certain projects over to DH. Sometimes I just have to hand it all off and accept whatever they choose to do about it (hard for me as a control freak).
> 
> DH was wandering around the house aimlessly last night, not sure what to do since he couldn't get online!
> 
> *Tomorrow, the Trip Report resumes!* Right now I'm going to bed!
> 
> PHXscuba



Yeah!! Glad you are now up to date with your computer hardware.  It's amazing how quickly IT things become outdated.

Ha Ha to your DH.  You should see my teen when the XBox Platform disconnects!

Hope you had a good night.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 5, part 3 -- If you take your Mom to Disneyland ... (March 13, 2013)*

This installment of the Trip Report won't be as long or as photo-heavy. We are finishing out our third park day, and I suck at taking night photos. So you get more of me yammering.

We left off at dinner, enjoying the relative peace and quiet of Whitewater Snacks with only my goofy family mixing it up. Everyone ate well and was ready to go again. We discussed what we could do until it was time to get in line for World of Color -- what my Mom wanted to see mostly.

We re-entered DCA through the GCH side entrance. Anyone want to guess whether my AP photo showed up? This game isn't even fun anymore.

We were originally headed for the locker on BVS to get our jackets, but Soarin' only had a 20-minute wait, so we hopped in line. I think even with FP you wait close to that long as they fill theaters and do the Patrick Warburton spiel. We saw Soarin from the top right, so we managed to see it from all three top rows this trip.

As we left Soarin, the Carthay Circle and the Tower of Terror lined up perfectly. Same era, right?




We got our jackets and headed to Bugs Land with the goal of seeing It's Tough to Be A Bug. No luck -- it was down. The CM said it might open back up in the near future.

Since we were right next to Carsland, we headed in there to see it at night. We had already missed the lighting (maybe next time). We decided to ride Mater's Junkyard Jamboree because the line was under 20 minutes. While in line, DS8 spotted one of the best Hidden Mickeys all trip.




It's up in a corner of the shade over the queue and fairly visible if you know to look for it. DS8 has always seen Mickey everywhere, so I'm not surprised he was the one to pick it out. Mater was fun in the dark and I got a good look at the jukebox while we were loading and waiting.

I wanted to get pictures of the family in Carsland with the neon but DH (the best photographer in the family) claimed the photos wouldn't turn out, and mine didn't. But I saw a Photopass photographer in the middle of the main street. I figured after 9 months they had for sure figured out the settings and where exactly to stand.









DH was happy to be proven wrong when these photos came back.  I really liked Carsland at night -- I love it when you think you've seen everything in an area but then go back -- at a different time of day, year, weather, etc. -- and see it in a totally new way.

We tried for the ITTBAB movie one more time, but no luck. We moseyed through the Pacific Wharf area and ended up in the World of Color line not longer before they started letting people in.

*Backtracking a bit:* I was originally supposed to get 6 WoC FPs when we checked in under the AP promo they were running. For some reason, the Stitchy computers wouldn't print them that night, so I had to go back another time to get them. I got the same CM who had checked me in and super-nicely explained about my mother joining us that day ... could I get one more WoC FP? He gave me the 7th!  So no time in line at GRR getting the FP that morning.

We were aiming for the "fire hydrant spot" I had heard about on the DIS. My main concern, like the fireworks the night before, was a spot where DS8 and DD10 would be able to see 90 percent of the show. I mean, what good is waiting an hour-plus with kids if they can't see? My BFF was very disappointed when she saw WoC the first time because everyone in her family under 6 feet tall had trouble seeing the show.

We had scoped out the spot earlier in the day so we knew where we were going. It was still open, so we parked it and settled in to wait. The spot is at the top of the ramp near the back, and everyone who streamed by us over the next hour probably thought we were picking a sub-prime spot.




You can actually see the green-painted fire hydrant in the greenery behind the kids (above). The genius of this spot is there is about 8 feet of low hedge in front of you and the reserved seating area, then the next closest people are down a whole level. And after seeing the mist and fire, I'm glad we were near the back of the viewing area -- more widescreen without the 4-D effects! So I can personally highly recommend this spot.




We broke out the glow sticks pictured earlier in my bag. We have used this as distractions several times before with good results. This time they were kind of a bust -- several of the glow sticks didn't work well (one burst, good thing for wet wipes) and it was really too bright to get much effect. But they were temporary amusement.




I got a FP from the CMs staffing the entrance and ducked out to get two big boxes of popcorn for everyone to split. Disneyland is the only time I ever eat popcorn! The kids were playing a game of Who Am I?/20 Questions with Disney characters. They don't like it when I play because I guess too early.  So I tried to take a few photos of the Paradise Pier area lit up. You can also see my exact view of the lagoon (and the fire hydrant) in the first photo. See how far away the closest people are?














I especially like the last one of that set.

The natives were getting restless just before showtime. They only sort of understood what they were going to see. The had seen them finishing the platform with all of the sprayers way back on our last big trip, but we hadn't really looked at any videos of the show other than the Disneyland Explorer app on my iPad.




DD10 as a fashionable homeless person. 

I opted to put the camera away during the show, knowing my little point-and-shoot wouldn't do it justice. I really liked World of Color. It's so different from anything else as nighttime entertainment, and just when you thought they'd used every trick ... Lasers! ... Fountains right next to you! ... Bubbles! ... FIRE! I think I will need to see it again just to take it all in.

Upon comparison, I think I still like Remember Dreams Come True -- I'm a fireworks gal. But World of Color was amazing and I will definitely be seeing it again.

We staggered back to the PPH and the kids hugged Grandma goodbye -- no biggie because we would see her again in 24 hours. I probably could have talked her into sleeping on our sofabed and staying another day if I had nudged. She's that awesome. I took a room key and went with her so she could get out of the parking garage, but once again it was unattended and wide open.

I tried to do some re-packing of our stuff, knowing we would have to throw in  everything of the kids' in the morning and check out. 

PHXscuba


----------



## bjscheel

Ooh!  Fire hydrant is my plan!  I too plan to scope it out ahead of time so I know where I'm going.  Awesome to see a picture because I really don't know what I'm looking for, yet.  So when you're watching the show, you are looking out over those hedges and hydrant?  

How far ahead of the show did you get in line?


----------



## PHXscuba

bjscheel said:


> Ooh!  Fire hydrant is my plan!  I too plan to scope it out ahead of time so I know where I'm going.  Awesome to see a picture because I really don't know what I'm looking for, yet.  So when you're watching the show, you are looking out over those hedges and hydrant?
> 
> How far ahead of the show did you get in line?



Yes, you look right over the hedges and hydrant. The first picture I posted of the Mickey Wheel is pretty much your view of World of Color.

Looking at the mostly-accurate timestamp on my camera, I'd say we got in the FP line at/around 8:00 for the 9:15 show. I believe they start letting people from the queue into the viewing area around 8:15 and we weren't in line long. Everyone who was ahead of us in line stampeded to the front of the viewing area.

This was a Tuesday, during a relatively busy season. YMMV.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 6, part 1 -- Kicking and Screaming (March 14, 2013)*

I was up early-ish on Thursday morning, knowing we had to clear out our rooms before heading to the parks. It wasn't quite as painful because we knew we could play all day before leaving, but no one loves cleaning up. Since we just had to get back to my parents' house 40 minutes away, there was much cramming of dirty laundry and shoving of leftover snacks. I figured as long as the 6 of us could carry it down in one trip, we were fine.

DH took a couple of small things to the car but we opted to leave the luggage with the bell staff to ward off break-ins (one of the few things I dislike about minivans is the exposed trunk). We gave the kids a couple minutes to look around the gift shop, knowing it would be our last stop, just in case they couldn't find anything else they wanted. DS16, the pressed penny collector, picked up one from the PPH.

I'm not sure if this pose meant DD10 was tired or cold, but she could win an Oscar for looking pitiful ... and then cheering up in record time.









We got to the gates just before opening and went through. This time when my AP photo didn't work, the CM decided she had to call a supervisor, even after I explained what had been happening the previous few days.  I sent the rest on ahead to get a locker while I waited impatiently for the elusive supervisor. When she finally came out, she was very nonchalant and said the same thing everyone had been saying for the past 3 days -- Stitched/glitched computers. So I raced ahead to join the fam right after they emerged from the lockers.

We decided to ride the Matterhorn on the Tomorrowland side to see if there was a difference. YES, the Tomorrowland side is rougher. I had told DS16 that the collective wisdom of the Internet was that the front car had more legroom (remember the Gadget Coaster) and told him to sit there. His exact words when he got off -- yelled to the whole waiting crowd: *"More leg room, my butt!"*  So there you have it folks: ride the Fantasyland side, and don't put the tall one in the front.

The kids were begging to go on the Teacups. I was having a good morning stomach-wise, so I decided to go on, but only if DH and DS8 went with me in a not-crazy-spin teacup.









Check the box. My one spinny ride of the day. I do OK on the Teacups if I can spot, or unless someone starts really twisting that wheel like my father did when I was young.  We wanted to ride Alice in Wonderland, but the ride was already at 30 minutes during EMH and never waned throughout the day as we passed through. I guess we'll have to make another trip to ride it!

The Space Mountain line was looking a little long outside, but we decided it was worth waiting for. Had I known they weren't stacking the line outside and that we'd have to inch through the entire inside queue, I don't know if we would have done it. During the long wait inside the main big room, DD13 and I counted ride vehicles and I think we got to 14 or 15 before they repeated! Seems like that's about the max they could run.

Because we were stuck in Space, we knew we would likely miss being at Indiana Jones when the park opened. DS16 knew that was our goal, and you should have seen him doing the math in his head as 9:00 drew nearer and nearer. He can be as time-OCD as me and more so sometimes.

We raced off of Space Mountain and across the park to Indy. The line was backed up outside the entrance and I had just enough time to get FPs before my family got into the queue. We pulled the rope  The kids got a kick out of it. I still couldn't find the Eeyore sign in the movie room _(but thankfully rentayenta recently posted a picture in her one-day TR so now I know better where to look)_. I wasn't sure what DS8 would think of his first Indy ride, but he loved it! It was nearing 10:00 when we got off -- way more time than I wanted to spend.

Our FPs weren't too far from coming up and we needed to stay near Adventureland, so it was the perfect time to ride the Jungle Cruise. As we were in line, we heard the PA system announce deadpan, "May I have your attention please. There are no announcements at this time." I love the Jungle Cruise!

The kids were playing Disney trivia using the app on my phone. They don't want me to play with them ... until none of them knows the answer! We had a female skipper, and despite my many times on the JC, there were new jokes! DS8 was sitting up near the skipper and she asked him where he was from. She then told him he was going to see something he'd never see back home in Arizona ... *water*! Did I mention I love the corny-cool Jungle Cruise?

We rode Indy again (and got another FP). Riding it almost back-to-back, I realized there is some different audio at certain points. I also rode on the opposite side of the vehicle this time.

OK, sorry for the long stretch without any pictures. The last day usually has the least because either we've seen it before, or no one want to take a picture or stops to snap one. But we had one more must-do photo, and if you read my pre-trip report you know which character.




​
The family Tigger photo has been updated (go to page 10 if you want to compare the previous ones)!! And we didn't clash!

They have rearranged the line since were were last there; now you go around the back of the area and work your way forward, counterclockwise. Tigger was first and had no Photopass photographer (why Eeyore instead?)









I understand why they need the sun umbrellas, but they look really tacky in the pictures.














I am posting so many of these so you can see some of the borders offered, not just because I have cute kids. 

I had promised the kids treats from Pooh Corner after we saw the characters. We got a Tigger Tail and three other yummies to share later. With the four kids and I splitting it, the Tigger Tail lasted less than two minutes.




DS16 took the picture of me and my short-lived sweet when I wasn't ready, but I actually liked this one more than the posed version. Is that drool on my chin?

We took the other treats to our locker so they wouldn't melt and walked across Main Street to lunch at Carnation Cafe. We were about 15 minutes early but were hoping to get in and out before our Indy FPs expired. They seated us right away outside.




What I think we ate: DS8 got the chicken strops, DD10 had a salad, DH nibbled on everyone's food, DS16 got a burger. DD13 wanted both a sandwich and soup so we split them. DD fell in love with the baked potato soup, which didn't surprise me at all considering her love affair with the potato. I had to stop her from licking the cup out.

I will quit there because I am in danger of falling asleep here at the keyboard. Sadly my kids have more interesting late nights than me -- DS16 is on his way home from work and DD11 is staying late at a friend's house to work on a talent show act.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Day 6, part 2 -- Kicking and Screaming (March 14, 2013)*

You last left us at our yummy Carnation cafe. The kids liked their food and it is oodles less expensive than a character meal. I think we will try out more non-character sit-down meals on future trips now that they are old enough to occasionally branch out beyond burgers and chicken nuggets.

We hurried to use our Indiana Jones FP before it expired. This time we got the opening that we will get to see the future instead of eternal youth. I'm not sure which I'd actually prefer. That's the thing about riding a ride several times in one day -- I wouldn't have known/remembered that there are several permutations to this ride.  But I think three times is about my limit before it gets too been-there-done-that.

We wandered over to Fantasyland to ride Casey Jr. I can't even remember the last time I rode this -- probably as a kid! I really, really wanted a picture of my teens in the cages, but cute little kids claimed them first.









​
While we enjoyed trying something new and seeing the miniatures from a different angle, I think we all agreed we like the Storybookland Canal Boats better -- a more leisurely pace and the narration to go along with it.

Then we had to go on It's A Small World, if only to torture DS16.









IASW is one that the kids all groan about when I bring it up, but they all like it when we are on it. That's my job -- ignoring the feigned protests and getting them onto the attractions they secretly like but would never admit to wanting to go on.

The Star Tours FP we had acquired earlier (not sure when, looking back at my notes -- maybe right before/after lunch?) was due up, so we hopped over to Tomorrowland again.









DD13 and I amused ourselves in line by taking funny-face photos. We are so hip.  This time around, *DD10 was the Rebel Spy!!* I'm surrounded by secret Alliance agents! Who knew?




​
We decided a silly picture fighting over the shirt was better than spending $25 (times 2) on buying it. This time we didn't lose our super-short spy leaving Star Trader!

I checked my wait time app and was surprised to see that Autopia supposedly had a 5 minute wait. Given the high overall crowds, I thought there was a high chance it was incorrect. But when we got there it really was about that short, so we decided to seize the day. The line became even shorter when DS8 realized most people were funneling into one side because the end of the shorter line was sort of hidden behind a pillar.

We got our cars and discovered one possible reason our side of the line was shorter -- we were driving British-style, with steering wheel on the right and pedal on the left. I was riding with DS8 and he decided I was going to do all the work. About a third of the way through I realized my wonky left knee wasn't used to pushing a pedal that firmly and steadily, so I was switching feet, holding my knee down with my hand, anything to keep the car moving so I didn't cause a pileup! There was a long backup near the exit (dead engine?), so much so that people were digging out their cars and handing them across cars for pictures. I didn't have mine that handy.

We considered the Finding Nemo Subs but no one wanted to stand in the long and boring queue, so instead we got the traditional picture of DS16 with the seagulls. I should have put this in the "pictures we always take" part of the PTR!




We started talking about what we wanted to do next while the seagulls were doing their "Mine Mine Mine" line. I summoned my best pelican/Nigel voiced and yelled at them to shut up, and *they did!*, which made me laugh.

I thought we'd do the Tiki Room next. The kids groaned again, but I reminded them it had three great selling points -- air conditioning, benches, and shade. Four if you count that DH can sleep during it. DD10 and I would get a Dole Whip and the others could get Mickey bars.

It was a great plan until we got to the Dole Whip line to discover it was 45 minutes, even inside the Tiki Room area!  Just like there is no ride worth a 2-hour wait, there are no snacks worth a 45-minute wait. So DD10 and I settled for a Mickey bar too.




It was still crowded and hot when we emerged -- did I really think it magically wouldn't be? -- so I told the family we were going to get our dose of history and go see Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln (cue the groans!) But it was me who was groaning when we got to the theater, when we found out that it was closed for a special AP lecture on the new Fantasy Faire. So I missed Lincoln AND the Voices of Liberty, who have since returned to Disney World. 

We looked around the Disney Gallery. The girls liked the Disneyland Paris castle model, especially once I told them there was a dragon in its basement! (DD13: _Can we go to Disneyland Paris?_)

It seemed like a good time to shop, so we went to the Emporium. The boys knew what they wanted was back in Tomorrowland, so it was mostly for the girls and I. DD13 found a Mickey spatula, Mickey hand oven mitt and a bow necklace that is sort of Minnie but doesn't scream it. I only bought a small pair of silver filigree Mickey earrings -- the Photopass pictures were kind of my souvenir.

We put our purchases in the locker and headed for Pirates. Once again it should have been a short queue, but we ended up being routed way back and practically around the Treehouse, it seemed. I was realizing it's hard to find things to do in mid-afternoon without a good idea for a break. Better planning next time! DH admitted later he fell asleep in Pirates too. 









Haunted Mansion wasn't as long of a wait. We heard something funny in the stretching room. Remember how in the spiel the Ghost Host mentions there are no doors, windows etc.? After the ceiling lit up and the thunder crashed, someone pointed up and yelled, "Windows!!" that he could see above. DS16 found that hilarious and I believe used it on his friends the next weekend. Our ride would have been much spookier if the guy in the next doombuggy wasn't texting the whole time! I guess that's the new " no flash photography" -- bright screens.

I guess we must have also acquired Space Mountain FPs after Star Tours, because we crossed the park to use them about 5:15 p.m. ... only to find the ride shut down. The CM seemed to think it would be up and running in not too long and cautioned us to try to return before our window expired if they did get the ride going. So we pretty much felt like we needed to not go far. I don't know what they would have done if we would have returned two hours later, but the whole FP enforcement is new to everyone.

At this point we had been on everything in Tomorrowland we wanted to. So that left dinner. We'd already eaten at Pizza Port, so we were left with Tomorrowland Terrace. It's not my favorite place -- and DD13's friend told us they had a grease fire there a few days earlier when she was there -- but our options were limited. Everyone but me had a burger and I got the grilled chicken chop salad. It was good but I always hate paying $9 for a lot of lettuce.

We sent DS16 back to check on Space Mountain after he finished inhaling his dinner. The second time he reported that it was up and going. We raced over to beat the crowds.

We decided to do one last funny pose and prepped everyone -- how are we sitting to see everyone? where precisely is the camera? how much do we have to bribe DS8 to play along?




*It worked!!* It was a great last ride and last photo for our week.

The boys picked out their final souvenirs in the shop converted from the arcade. DS16 wanted one more lightsaber for his collection and DS8 wanted a stuffed Perry the Platypus.









We couldn't figure out if this hat is:
A. The Tauntaun Luke rides
B. The Wampa that tries to eat Luke
C. Harold the Yeti

The tag was no help. We didn't buy it. Any guesses? 

DS8 also wanted two cheap pirate swords from the Emporium, so we returned to the locker for the rest of our stuff. The delay riding Space Mountain mean that we hit Main Street right during the second half of the parade. Oh darn, we have to stop and watch!  So I have seen half of Soundsational.

After the parade cleared out and we bought the swords, we made the final long walk back to the PPH. DD10 wanted a snowglobe and tumbler cup from the PPH gift shop, so I bought them while DH and DS16 retrieved the luggage. We left the property about 7:30 and headed for my parents' house. 

That's our park time; I still have a brief post on what we did the next couple days and a wrap up/review of the what I thought of some things overall. Also a "bucket list" for things I want to do if/when I make it back with my AP later this year! 

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

Love your photos, very cute family. The ones with Tigger, Pooh, and Eyeore are special. 

Duck face on Star Tours.  Thats one of my favorite faces to make and poke fun at my daughters. 

Looks like a you had a total blast. 

Great Space pic of a pic. 

My DH always falls asleep on IASW too.


----------



## PHXscuba

rentayenta said:


> Love your photos, very cute family. The ones with Tigger, Pooh, and Eyeore are special.
> 
> Duck face on Star Tours.  Thats one of my favorite faces to make and poke fun at my daughters.
> 
> Looks like a you had a total blast.
> 
> Great Space pic of a pic.
> 
> My DH always falls asleep on IASW too.



Thanks for replying ... I was starting to wonder if anyone was still out there!!

I think at least one of Pooh or friends will make it into the official "vacation collage frame" up in our loft. I love photos!

Yep, that's us ... try to look cool and end up with duck face. We just don't have the lips for it! 

My DH can fall asleep anywhere, anytime. Sometime I envy that!

PHXscuba


----------



## lsulindy

Great trip report.  I enjoyed it all.  I'm still poking along with mine.  I'll finish it one day!

Love the Space Mountain pic.  We got some good ones, but I'm jealous of the full family pic!


----------



## PHXscuba

lsulindy said:


> Great trip report.  I enjoyed it all.  I'm still poking along with mine.  I'll finish it one day!
> 
> Love the Space Mountain pic.  We got some good ones, but I'm jealous of the full family pic!



I am trying to get my TR finished before I lose the steam! I am doing the last day in CA right after this (it's short).

I can't believe we pulled off the Space Mountain photo!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Days 7 and 8 -- The Aftermath (March 15/16, 2013)*

After playing hard for four days straight, I let everyone sleep in the next morning. Even earlybird DS8 slept in until 8 a.m.

First task of the day was laundry.  Boooring.

I got enough started to take the kids to a park near my parents' house. I didn't know it had a teenager trap! 




Since my kids don't know the official names of any of the parks (and they are all named after boring old people anyways) they nickname the parks. This park has been dubbed the Spiderweb Park, for obvious reasons.




This spiral is about 6 feet off the ground. That child has no fear of heights or high dives!




DH challenged the kids to run around the park's perimeter but vastly overestimated the time it would take them to do it, so he ended up owing everyone Slurpees. Since we don't have many 7-11s around us, a Slurpee is a big treat. Although the price of a soda there is ridiculous -- $1.29 vs. 79 cents over here. 

We let DS8 open his birthday gifts from my parents -- a Wii game he couldn't play without the console, and a giant Lego set I didn't want him to start putting together. Not great planning on my part.  I would have felt worse if he had not been spoiled rotten with gifts before we left home and just finished 4 days at Disneyland! DS8 spent part of the afternoon befriending the neighbors' cat. No cats come near our house because of our dog, so he loved that.

My mother likes to do puzzles but my father doesn't. So she always puts one out when we visit. This time we only had one day to complete it.




DS16 and I were the main ones helping (another bonus -- time with the boy). We got a little punchy near the end, but got it all together about 10 p.m.  Once you start a puzzle you HAVE to complete it -- it just doesn't feel right to my OCD otherwise.

The next morning we got up and slowly put our stuff together. My sister and her family were coming for the next week (we passed each other somewhere on I-10), so we left beds assembled and toys out. We dumped their trash and threw sheets and towels in for washing.

By 10 a.m., I could tell DH was itching to get on the road and frankly so was I. Once we get to that point, we just want to get home. My mental to-do list starts up and I wish for a teleporter, or at least lightspeed.

We arrived home without incident and I was able to use my computer (my tablet had been acting up) to view our Photopass pictures.


I promise the next installment will be more interesting -- I will write a couple of posts on my considered reflections on some of the things we saw/did/noticed while at DLR. See ya real soon!


PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Aww.  One of the most fun things we all do is help with a puzzle when we visit my DM.  We all get suckered into putting just 1more piece in.

Looking forward to your wrap up.  Last visit was a few years ago, so a current list is what we need.  This time, we are going to stay in the GC, as last time I got a great deal at the DLH.  Long story.

Have a great night.  We are expecting the rain to move in and be a very rainy Sat.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Aww.  One of the most fun things we all do is help with a puzzle when we visit my DM.  We all get suckered into putting just 1more piece in.
> 
> Looking forward to your wrap up.  Last visit was a few years ago, so a current list is what we need.  This time, we are going to stay in the GC, as last time I got a great deal at the DLH.  Long story.
> 
> Have a great night.  We are expecting the rain to move in and be a very rainy Sat.



I don't know how much of a "current list" I will have, but I am always happy to answer questions. I think the hardest questions for anyone to answer for someone else are the "worth it?" questions ... is a character meal worth the price? ... add parkhopping? ... stay on site? 

I will be posting my "AP bucket list" -- things I didn't get to but want to try/see/eat/ride on my hoped-for visits before my AP expires next March.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Sorry I have been MIA. Lots of not really fun stuff going on. I look forward to reading your AP bucket list.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Lots of not really fun stuff going on. I look forward to reading your AP bucket list.



Thanks for reading along -- hope it's a bright spot for you. 

 Big hug to get through the tough times!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Thanks for reading along -- hope it's a bright spot for you.
> 
> Big hug to get through the tough times!
> 
> PHXscuba




It is. 


We had a fire on April 9th, we are in rental house after being in a hotel for one day short of a month. It has been quite an experience. We are slated to be able to move home around Christmas.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> We had a fire on April 9th, we are in rental house after being in a hotel for one day short of a month. It has been quite an experience. We are slated to be able to move home around Christmas.



OH MY!! What a horrible thing! I think just dealing with the insurance company would be enough to make me bonkers. I hope it goes as smoothly as is possible!

I hope the DIS is an escape for you as you cope. 

PHXscuba

p.s. And if any of us deserve a trip to Disneyland, you do!


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so I think I will have to separate some of these reflections or they will get long(er), wordy(er) and impossible to have a conversation about.

*Limited Time Magic -- or lack thereof:*

After initial mocking of the theme (especially the boy-band part), I was little excited to see what they'd come up with for my week. I knew that not every week would be spectacular, but my "limited time magic" was a real dud. Drumroll please for ... a sale on mini Mouse Ears. I think. It was so dumb I didn't even really remember the details. And you wouldn't have even known it was there without social media -- there were no signs on the merchandise proclaiming it to be special or  "limited time magic sale." And I am always looking for sales!

I think the Limited Time Magic theme is a great way to draw back locals or AP holders who might learn of characters to meet, a new show, or even special (not just sale) merchandise. But for those of us who have to plan ahead and travel far, it's a lot of hype for not much. As I've said before, if DLR wants to be a resort destination, it needs consistent things that draw people to come instead of WDW and stay longer. *Thumbs down.*

*Photopass Plus:*

I was initially hesitant about committing to this, especially because it was new-ish. Frankly it's a great value for most people (more on that at the bottom). $70 is a tiny amount if it's a big family vacation.

We got at least a couple of "keeper" family photos from the rides. Off the top of my head, I'd say these two are my favorites:










Unless you are a great photographer who really knows your settings, it's hard to get night photos like this:




Having the card was an incentive for the photographers to take a little longer with us -- mini photo sessions if you will. At both the Partners and Storytellers statue, they took 8-10 photos in different combinations. And I think my family cooperated better knowing we would actually buy these photos. After snapping our picture outside Carsland, one photographer told us where she would be in an hour if we wanted to take some more roving photos (but we were headed elsewhere).

One thing I wasn't impressed with: border selection. At the time I was editing my photos (end of March), they still had a bunch of Christmas and 2012 borders, a huge portion of the available choices. I e-mailed them to complain and magically a week later they had revamped the borders with more 2013 and very few old ones. It wasn't make-or-break for me, but if you were really into the borders it would have been very disappointing.

I think Photopass Plus is a great option if you meet many of these criteria:
1. Staying several days
2. Going to one or more character meals
3. Riding most/all of the 5 photo-equipped rides
4. Don't have a great camera (or don't want to carry it)
5. Taking lots of character photos
6. In a group or family that wants lots of photos

If your trip is short and you don't plan to do most of the above, it probably wouldn't be worth the $$ or the hassle if you didn't want to stop to add ride photos, wait in character lines, or were happy with using your own camera or handing it off to a CM.

Ordering afterward now comes with a digital option if you want the photos fast, or the photo CD. (Or both, if you pay an additional $20 for the digital download, with a backup CD.)

Will we order it on future trips? Probably only when we meet the criteria above. But I think adding the ride and character meal photos onto the old Photopass makes it a much better deal. *One and a half thumbs up!*

*So what do any of YOU think about Limited Time Magic or Photopass Plus?*

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

I agree with you about LTM.  Oh well.  Even my kids are like whatever. Won't get us looking forward to enjoying the parks anymore than we are already. I guess this is part of the less discounts/extras as D sees the economy getting better, and people still come and spend lots of money.  I would like to see more rare characters, as we generally don't go to the parks on holidays and haven't been to the hard ticket parties.

Last time we were in DL we didn't have photopass.  Have only used it at WDW.  I think this time we are going to order the +, as it would be fun to have the ride pictures too.  We generally don't do character meals, but my DD is still game for most of the characters.  DS not as much.  Made them both take a picture with Pooh to give to my DM when we were at WDW last August.  She loves Pooh, but the kids were not happy troopers.  Posing with Jake was a no way.  My DD is very much beyond getting excited about the princesses. However, I think we will still hit Fantasy Faire.  The Faire wasn't there when we were there last, and I'd like to see it.  DD will most likely pose with the princesses, though I may have to toss in a mickey bar or ice cream cone promise.  DS will be somewhere else in the park.

Thanks for your thoughts! Have enjoyed reading about your vacation.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> I agree with you about LTM.  Oh well.  Even my kids are like whatever. Won't get us looking forward to enjoying the parks anymore than we are already. I guess this is part of the less discounts/extras as D sees the economy getting better, and people still come and spend lots of money.  I would like to see more rare characters, as we generally don't go to the parks on holidays and haven't been to the hard ticket parties.
> 
> Last time we were in DL we didn't have photopass.  Have only used it at WDW.  I think this time we are going to order the +, as it would be fun to have the ride pictures too.  We generally don't do character meals, but my DD is still game for most of the characters.  DS not as much.  Made them both take a picture with Pooh to give to my DM when we were at WDW last August.  She loves Pooh, but the kids were not happy troopers.  Posing with Jake was a no way.  My DD is very much beyond getting excited about the princesses. However, I think we will still hit Fantasy Faire.  The Faire wasn't there when we were there last, and I'd like to see it.  DD will most likely pose with the princesses, though I may have to toss in a mickey bar or ice cream cone promise.  DS will be somewhere else in the park.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts! Have enjoyed reading about your vacation.



You may be right about Disney cutting back on the "special" stuff as the economy improves and they have the new DCA to pull people in. And to think Disneyland has mostly had better Limited Time Magic than WDW ... poor WDW!

I am thinking through my next reflections. Need my Thotful Spot, I guess. 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Ok, next sets of reflections and thoughts, this time on food and souvenirs. But mostly food.

*Souvenirs:*

Souvenirs are not a huge part of our Disney vacations. We gave each of our kids $30 to spend and knew that would likely get them one nice thing or two smaller things. Honestly, all of the souvenirs my kids got could have been bought on any of our previous Disney trips. The selection doesn't change that much. My DDs are too old to want princess stuff, and DS8 has decided he is too old for Cars and Toy Story stuff, which pretty much leaves pirates, Phineas and Ferb, and Star Wars if you're a boy.

We didn't spend too much time at DTD. I walked through Tren-D, D Street, and Vault 28, but my frugal side always takes over and I can't justify paying $50 for a flimsy burnout shirt I would have to wear something else under! Someday I AM going to get a Harvey's bag or a Dooney & Bourke, but I haven't seen a design that I like enough to justify the huge $$$. *Anyone know if I can use my AP discount on these?*


*Food!:*

_(Full disclosure: I am no foodie. I just want good service and flavorful food that doesn't have me Googling any of the ingredients.) _




Soda prices are out of control! $2.99 for a medium drink! (times that by 5/6 people and it's insane) I drink soda daily at home, and while I'd love to not pay those prices while at Disney, it's just not realistic when I'm on the go. To avoid throwing expensive pop away, I would buy a bottled drink and leave it closed during a couple of easygoing rides or shows (I didn't drink it during any of them).

Having the AP discount was great. Everyone asked, and one or two CMs let me use it even though DH had taken my AP to go get FPs. When we spend $60 on a CS meal, that 10 percent is actually worth something!

*Thumbs down for:*
1. Character meals prices when paying for 5 adults. Too much $ to do again.
2. Limited hours for snacks and snack carts. Snack places in Towntown didn't open until 11, and several snack carts shut down early, like even before the fireworks!
3. Tortilla Joe's Taqueria in DTD. Kids meals sides/dessert were pitiful, and the tacos were just OK. I think we can do better next time.

*Need to try again:*
Flo's V-8 Cafe -- that was the meal I wasn't feeling well and just ordered a kids' meal. I need to go back and give it a fair chance.

*Thumbs up for:*
1. Earl of Sandwich. Liked the food, loved the price. With the exception of DH's special order being wrong -- and we should have checked it and sent it back. 
2. Carnation Cafe. This place is still a favorite.
3. Whitewater Snacks. Good food, great calm atmosphere at dinnertime. I think I like the food there better than trekking to DTD for many of their CS options.

I wanted to eat a Disneyland corn dog and try out Ghiradelli, but we ran out of time! They will go onto the "AP bucket list."

*Thoughts on souvenirs and food from your trips? Am I being too harsh on any of these places?*

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Soda prices, yeah, I'm with ya.  My kids could live on soda if I let them.  A few months ago, I banned soda from our house.  Kids now use that liquid flavoring to their water bottles.  That's what we are going to take and ask for cups of ice water.  One in awhile, if sit down dinner, ok to soda.  

Never thought about the carnation cafe.  That may go on my list to eat at.  White water snacks will be hit at least once, as we are staying at the GC (thanks to a military discount).  The prices are still - oh my though.

Since we were there before, I don't see much buying.  Most likely something like a magnet or other with this year's date on it. My kids are not fans of junk toys most of the time, so we are beyond that.  Interesting that my DD's glow bracelet that came with the WOC meal we bought 3 years ago, still works.  Maybe she will bring it so we don't have to search for another if she wants something to glow.  My DS will likely only want a mug and T shirt.  He still wears the T I bought him 3 years ago.  So if that's all he wants, fine. DD wants to do the BBB, as she's turning 12 and knows that is the limit.  I find it very costly for what is given, but if that what she wants, no other real expensive items for her.   

Thanks for all your thoughts.  I hope to get some more info from ya now that you're an AP holder!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Soda prices, yeah, I'm with ya.  My kids could live on soda if I let them.  A few months ago, I banned soda from our house.  Kids now use that liquid flavoring to their water bottles.  That's what we are going to take and ask for cups of ice water.  One in awhile, if sit down dinner, ok to soda.
> 
> Never thought about the carnation cafe.  That may go on my list to eat at.  White water snacks will be hit at least once, as we are staying at the GC (thanks to a military discount).  The prices are still - oh my though.
> 
> Since we were there before, I don't see much buying.  Most likely something like a magnet or other with this year's date on it. My kids are not fans of junk toys most of the time, so we are beyond that.  Interesting that my DD's glow bracelet that came with the WOC meal we bought 3 years ago, still works.  Maybe she will bring it so we don't have to search for another if she wants something to glow.  My DS will likely only want a mug and T shirt.  He still wears the T I bought him 3 years ago.  So if that's all he wants, fine. DD wants to do the BBB, as she's turning 12 and knows that is the limit.  I find it very costly for what is given, but if that what she wants, no other real expensive items for her.
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts.  I hope to get some more info from ya now that you're an AP holder!



We bought our older DS a T-shirt -- a gray Mine Mine Mine one -- when DH and I were at WDW in 2008. He wore the thing out and had basically outgrown it by our family trip to WDW in 2011 (no surprise -- he grew about 10 inches ). He chose a new, adult-sized version of the same shirt, this time in light green. It's in the DL trip report with the seagulls!

Would your DD want the rock-star-type makeover at Studio 365 in DTD? I think that one skews a little older and is a lot cheaper.

I don't know how much more I know now that I have an AP, but I'm motivated to get back to DLR a couple more times over the next 10 months.

_And how can it be my trip has been over for 2 months??_ I had better get this TR polished off before the kids are out of school in a week!

PHXscuba


----------



## llouque

PHXscuba said:


> Ok, next sets of reflections and thoughts, this time on food and souvenirs. But mostly food.
> 
> I wanted to eat a Disneyland corn dog and try out Ghiradelli, but we ran out of time! They will go onto the "AP bucket list."
> 
> Thoughts on souvenirs and food from your trips? Am I being too harsh on any of these places?
> 
> PHXscuba



DH decided all he wanted was corndogs. We had the, for lunch and dinner for 2 days straight. While they were awesome, I had to finally say no more!!

They are fresh, hand-battered and delicious......but I had my fill.


----------



## kaoden39

White Water Snacks is always a must do for us. Especially my daughter Kody, she loves the nachos. I think that it is a quiet place to sit and relax. When my best friend and I went we ate breakfast there and it was good. I like the breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace, the potatoes are great. We had the corn dogs at the Red Cart. I found that I like them much better if I wrap them in napkins a few times before I eat them to get rid of the excess grease from them.


Souvenirs are such a subjective thing. I always love the antennae toppers and the pressed pennies. My mother always has to get pins and pens. My DH and kids always need hats. I really have enjoyed your trip and look forward to the future trips.


----------



## PHXscuba

llouque said:


> DH decided all he wanted was corndogs. We had the, for lunch and dinner for 2 days straight. While they were awesome, I had to finally say no more!!
> 
> They are fresh, hand-battered and delicious......but I had my fill.



Ooooo ... too much corndog! I think I would be in a different line if he wanted that many! I really thought we'd end up at Corn Dog Castle or the Red Wagon cart, but just weren't in those areas at mealtimes.



kaoden39 said:


> White Water Snacks is always a must do for us. Especially my daughter Kody, she loves the nachos. I think that it is a quiet place to sit and relax. When my best friend and I went we ate breakfast there and it was good. I like the breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace, the potatoes are great. We had the corn dogs at the Red Cart. I found that I like them much better if I wrap them in napkins a few times before I eat them to get rid of the excess grease from them.
> 
> 
> Souvenirs are such a subjective thing. I always love the antennae toppers and the pressed pennies. My mother always has to get pins and pens. My DH and kids always need hats. I really have enjoyed your trip and look forward to the future trips.



Good tip on de-greasing the corn dogs! I love crispy fried foods but hate the grease that can accompany them!

My older DS has collected pressed pennies for years. Best cheap souvenir ever, and available everywhere. True story: I saw a pressed penny machine in a night street market in Beijing a couple years ago!

The three younger kids and I took lanyards with pins to trade but DD10 and I were the only ones who really got into it this trip.

I am not sure how much trip report material will come from future one-day trips, but I may just add them on to this thread.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So I am boring and stuck home on a Friday night. Of course I was barely home all day! Both daughters are out with friends, DS16 is home sick from work  and DS8 is around here somewhere. DH is asleep watching the news. 

*Apps:*

I was a Touring Plans subscriber for our WDW trip and found the website useful, and used the app while in the parks. I think more people use it there so it has better data. I signed up for the DLR version of Touring Plans because I was OCD enough to want everything I could get. It was semi-useful in planning, although I had a general plan laid out only to have it foiled a few weeks ahead of time by FP enforcement. By that time it wasn't worth crunching more numbers.

In the park, the app was basically useless. For example, an hour after opening it said Toy Story Mania should have a 10 minute line. When in history has that ever happened? The line was obviously easily 45 minutes long. They also only have 2 pre-made plans for DCA and a few more for DL, and nothing if you want to parkhop. While the subscription was cheap, I didn't get much out of it. *Thumbs down.*

What I did use: the official Mobile Magic app. It was nice to check wait times and FP return times from across the park before hiking all over. Also, I have the MouseTrivia app on my phone, and the kids killed time with it in line together a couple times.

*FP enforcement:*

Yes, I know "late FP return" was always an unwritten perk that could be dropped at any time. Yes, I know using them late screws up the system.  Hi; my name is PHXscuba and I am a recovering FP hoarding addict.

I think it was partly that FP enforcement happened so close to our trip that I hadn't really thought through how it would affect our touring. While we used every last FP we collected, it was sometimes only by crossing the entire park (i'm looking at you, Splash and Space). We definitely crossed the park more times than I ever have to make it back for a FP return time.

I don't think it would be so bad at a slower time, where you could enter an area, pull a FP, and then kill an hour riding the smaller rides or eating. But the FP times were usually about 2-3 hours out -- too much time to spend in Tomorrowland, but not enough time to be back near there by the return time.

It drove my time-OCD DS crazy when we would be into a return time and we weren't heading back to the ride yet. It was definitely more stressful: eat quicker at Carnation Cafe or miss riding Indiana Jones again?

I guess this policy puts me back with the masses trying to figure out and use FP; I just miss having that advantage. *Thumbs (pouting) down.*

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

Whitewater Snacks is one of my family's favorites. We ate their nachos 3x on our last 5 days trip.


----------



## PHXscuba

rentayenta said:


> Whitewater Snacks is one of my family's favorites. We ate their nachos 3x on our last 5 days trip.



There are definitely Disney foods that seem to beg to be eaten multiple times! I think my "to eat" list might be longer than my "to ride" list. 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Ooooo ... too much corndog! I think I would be in a different line if he wanted that many! I really thought we'd end up at Corn Dog Castle or the Red Wagon cart, but just weren't in those areas at mealtimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Good tip on de-greasing the corn dogs! I love crispy fried foods but hate the grease that can accompany them!
> 
> My older DS has collected pressed pennies for years. Best cheap souvenir ever, and available everywhere. True story: I saw a pressed penny machine in a night street market in Beijing a couple years ago!
> 
> The three younger kids and I took lanyards with pins to trade but DD10 and I were the only ones who really got into it this trip.
> 
> I am not sure how much trip report material will come from future one-day trips, but I may just add them on to this thread.
> 
> PHXscuba



Yes! You should add them to this trip report. You have 250 pages, you should use them all up.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Tomorrow, in the Land (looking ahead)*

Now that I have an AP burning a hole in my pocket,  I am trying to figure out how to get back to use it!

The goals:

1. *One visit the latter half of September*, as a birthday gift to myself! Will probably fly over using frequent flier miles and stay with my parents (solves hotel and car issues/price). Would probably get my mother (who has her AP) to spend a day with me at DLR.

2. *One visit sometime during Christmas season*. Going the first weekend in November is looking less likely -- I finally tracked down a copy of the football schedule and it will most likely be Homecoming weekend plus one of the big band competitions. Even if DH goes for a continuing ed course in Irvine, it would be a hard weekend for me to leave town. But later in November or into December is much more probable, just don't know if it would be a solo trip or if I can talk anyone into going with me. I'm OK with being solo at DL, it's more the drive over.

3. *One visit after the first of the year with my best friend*. She is planning to get family APs sometime in December and we have already agreed to go once while both our APs are in effect. 

There is a lot going on this fall and I have one more weekend business trip out of town the first week of October, so I am trying to narrow down the variables on when I can go. But if it all works, I should be able to see the parks decorated for Halloween and Christmas as well as do a lot during some less busy times -- weekdays or after the first of the year.

Next up: *The Bucket List* you've all been waiting for!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*MY AP BUCKET LIST*

It seems impossible that I would come back from 4 days at Disneyland having missed doing/seeing/eating so much, but it was busy and I was sometimes deferring to the large part of the family who wanted _just one more ride on Space Mountain_ or the like. We managed to do quite a few things that were new or new to us, but every time you go back there is more that is new! Great problem to have ...

Obviuously some of this is season-dependent, but here's what I'm hoping to do before my AP runs out next March. If I plan it right, I should have 2 or 3 trips to do it. I probably won't buy tickets to the Halloween party or the (probable) Christmas party, so I may miss some seasonal entertainment.

Attractions I want to do:
Big Thunder Mountain (when it reopens)
Grizzly River Run (when it's warm)
take an Animation drawing class
Ride RSR in the dark
Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln
Ride the monorail in front
Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
Haunted Mansion Holiday
It's a Small World Holiday

Things I hope to see:
Soundsational (the whole thing this time)
Mickey and the Magical Map (just opened)
Walk around Princess Fantasy Faire and see a show
Instant Concert with Goofy
Mad T party (on a weekend)
See the Carsland lighting
See the DLH renovated lobby and map
Find the Eeyore sign in Indy queue

Things/place I want to eat:
Flo’s V-8 Café (another try)
Hungry Bear café fried green tomato sandwich
Corn dog
Churro (can't believe I missed this)
Trolley Treats
Ghirardelli

Barring any of this being closed or ending before I go back, I think it's a very possible checklist. Anything I should add to it?

PHXscuba

p.s. Next person to post makes this thread have an even 400 posts!


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, I will try to do some of your list when I go.  Hoping it will be really hot.  We love getting wet on the Grizzy ride.  

Why try Flo's again?  Hmm, was thinking of trying it for dinner one night.  Going to try CC, as I hope my kids will appreciate it.  They are good eaters though.  

Ever ate at the Plaza for breakfast?  Thinking of doing it, but DD is not a great morning eater.  I thought I heard can do a 10:30 and that may work.   Need to investigate.


Thanks for the list, and have a great week-end!

400


----------



## PHXscuba

I don't know that my "AP Bucket List" is a definitive list of things that should be done at Disneyland -- there are a lot of things I love that aren't on that list, but I got to do them in March already. I'm sure I will still ride Star Tours, eat a Tigger Tail, see the fireworks, etc. The list is more focused on things I didn't get to last trip, or have never done, or could only justify doing if I were there solo or at least with just grown-ups. 

If you remember in my TR, I ate at Flo's when I wasn't feeling too well and just had a kids meal. The food did look really good and I'd like to try a real meal on a future trip!

The Plaza for breakfast is a character meal and I am trying to get away from them given the price -- and my family are not big breakfast eaters either. I have heard that the Minnie and Friends Breakfast has a ton of characters!

 PHXscuba

p.s. Thanks to Lynne for my 400th TR post!! Although I think I made about half of the posts, it's still an accomplishment for my first ever TR!


----------



## kaoden39

I am not fond of the character breakfasts either. To me the cost isn't really worth it. If I want to eat breakfast in the park I am more apt to want to eat at the Carnation Cafe or the Riverbelle Terrace. They both have great breakfasts at a much cheaper price.

I think that having a bucket or a wish list is fun. It is a great way to build excitement towards a trip.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I am not fond of the character breakfasts either. To me the cost isn't really worth it. If I want to eat breakfast in the park I am more apt to want to eat at the Carnation Cafe or the Riverbelle Terrace. They both have great breakfasts at a much cheaper price.
> 
> I think that having a bucket or a wish list is fun. It is a great way to build excitement towards a trip.



... and I am definitely the list-maker type. If I don't have a few things mapped out they don't happen. I let myself get distracted during the last trip and missed the day that the Voices of Liberty were out. I loved them at WDW and now they have gone back and I won't get to see them at DLR. Some things only happen at certain times or on certain days, especially during the off season or at holiday times.

I might add a couple characters to my list. My family isn't big on waiting in a lot of lines for them, but I might if it's just me, just for fun!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Characters are so much fun! I know what you mean about having lists so you don't forget things. The last time we were there the lists stayed in the bottom of my purse. There were so many things that we didn't do. One thing we did do was the Lily Belle and I am so glad we did.


----------



## PHXscuba

Ooo! I am going to put the Lily Belle on my list. It might not happen, but I won't think to look for it or ask unless I write it down.

Maybe I will try to meet some villains if I go at Halloween time. They are always so much fun. I'd love to chat with Cruella de Ville!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*From the crazy Disney-life at my house:*

DD13 and DS8 are both watching The Little Mermaid up in the loft. The power of Disney to bring siblings together!

DS8 saw a Hidden Mickey in his friend's woodpile today. And told me his favorite Disney ride is Expedition Everest at Disney World. He said he is looking forward riding Rockin' Rollercoaster at WDW someday. I have no idea how long until we will go back to WDW, but we will!

My one girly indulgence is a regular pedicure and I picked out a fun red and white glitter to go over blue polish (patriotic!). Only then did the pedicurist tell me the sparkle was OPI Minnie Style, from the Minnie Mouse collection (you can Google it). Even when I'm not trying, I can't ditch Disney! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

PHXscuba said:


> *From the crazy Disney-life at my house:*
> 
> DD13 and DS8 are both watching The Little Mermaid up in the loft. The power of Disney to bring siblings together!
> 
> DS8 saw a Hidden Mickey in his friend's woodpile today. And told me his favorite Disney ride is Expedition Everest at Disney World. He said he is looking forward riding Rockin' Rollercoaster at WDW someday. I have no idea how long until we will go back to WDW, but we will!
> 
> My one girly indulgence is a regular pedicure and I picked out a fun red and white glitter to go over blue polish (patriotic!). Only then did the pedicurist tell me the sparkle was OPI Minnie Style, from the Minnie Mouse collection (you can Google it). Even when I'm not trying, I can't ditch Disney!
> 
> PHXscuba



Cute!  I put some small dark blue rinestones to make a mickey head on DD's sparkly clear polished toe.  She loved it.  I am not creative with nail poilsh.  We have an OPI Disney polish set.  It is bold colors.  Only because I had a coupon at the store it sold at.  Expensive.

We have some Disney movies, but they don't get played that much anymore.  Went to the movies to see Ironman 3 a few week-ends ago.  It was good, though I thougut a  bit too long and too corny at times.  Oh well, the kids really enjoyed it.  My kids will watch the same movie most of the time, even though they are 4 years apart in age and boy and girl.  

Yeah, the other day, DD was plotting what rides she wants to do in CA.  She didn't try the Mickey Wheel the last time, but she wants to this time.  I hate ferris wheels, but I told her if she wants the swinging seats, I'll be watching.

For us, the flying cost is so much cheaper to Orlando than the west coast.  Interestingly, we may be Orlando bound next year, as USO seems to be a permanent add on to where ever else we stay the majority at.  Depends I guess on what discounts WDW does in '14. WDW is so much larger than DL.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Cute!  I put some small dark blue rinestones to make a mickey head on DD's sparkly clear polished toe.  She loved it.  I am not creative with nail poilsh.  We have an OPI Disney polish set.  It is bold colors.  Only because I had a coupon at the store it sold at.  Expensive.
> 
> We have some Disney movies, but they don't get played that much anymore.  Went to the movies to see Ironman 3 a few week-ends ago.  It was good, though I thougut a  bit too long and too corny at times.  Oh well, the kids really enjoyed it.  My kids will watch the same movie most of the time, even though they are 4 years apart in age and boy and girl.
> 
> Yeah, the other day, DD was plotting what rides she wants to do in CA.  She didn't try the Mickey Wheel the last time, but she wants to this time.  I hate ferris wheels, but I told her if she wants the swinging seats, I'll be watching.
> 
> For us, the flying cost is so much cheaper to Orlando than the west coast.  Interestingly, we may be Orlando bound next year, as USO seems to be a permanent add on to where ever else we stay the majority at.  Depends I guess on what discounts WDW does in '14. WDW is so much larger than DL.



Ugh, Mickey's Not-So-Fun Wheel. The swinging cars are really an ... experience. If you hate Ferris wheels definitely do not do the swinging cars! I got lucky that my family decided to do it while I was getting RSR FPs.

The prices of flying 6 people to Orlando vs. driving to CA is a big reason we go to Disneyland every year or two, and WDW rarely. Although I'm already missing WDW even though we were just there less than 2 years ago. (I've GOT to stop reading Disney blogs!) I'd like to take one more big family trip right after DS16's graduation in a year, but the location is very much up in the air. I don't even want to discuss it with DH yet for fear he will just latch onto one idea and then I will be locked into it! DS may get a vote, but it's not a blank check by any means.

PHXscuba

p.s. Reading what I wrote above, I may do a post on Disneyland-related blogs/sites I use.


----------



## kaoden39

I actually rather like Mickey's "Fun" Wheel. Only if I am in the stable car or at least mostly stable car. The other one forget it, it will never happen.


----------



## cptmemo

I have now read through this entire thread.  Super excited for our family trip in 2 weeks.  Thanks for sharing so much about yours! yay!

mary


----------



## PHXscuba

cptmemo said:


> I have now read through this entire thread.  Super excited for our family trip in 2 weeks.  Thanks for sharing so much about yours! yay!
> 
> mary



... and I am super-jealous that you get to go so soon!   I will be in SoCal in July but probably can't sneak off to DLR without a mutiny. At least during the fall I can tell the kids they have to stay in school!

Have an awesome trip; I hope reading about ours kept your excitement up! 

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

I love the Disney touches in daily life.  From pedicures to movies to Mickey pancakes and hidden Mickeys. Makes the time between trips less painful. I'm on a Mouseworld, Live 365 Radio kick. When the Indy theme comes on, I get absolutely giddy.

Love your AP bucket list. Getting another AP to Disneyland is *on* my bucket list.


----------



## PHXscuba

This post is more "icing" than trip-specific, so read at your own peril. 

The time between my Disney trips sometimes seems like _forever_ (draw out that word to about 10 whiny syllables and you'll sound like DS8). So I pass the time by reading Disney stuff online. Probably more than I should. 

The DIS boards are *hands-down* my go-to site for the best, most up-to-date accurate information on Disneyland. By regularly reading the Disneyland forum, many of my questions are answered before I even think to ask them! A lot of blogs I read are about Disney, but many are mostly focused on Disney World. Most of you probably know the biggies: Touring Plans, MouseSavers, the official Disney Parks blog, AllEars menus.


These I will mention are mostly focused on Disneyland and have some interesting extras for a Disneyland fan:

Mouse Troop -- Bonus points for posting fairly regularly. Usually just a little nugget from the parks for a Disney fix. He's had some funny cartoons in the past.

Tours Departing Daily -- Beautiful HDR photography. Some of their photos are downloadable for computer/device wallpaper.

Mice Chat blog -- Some great behind the scenes articles. I like that they are more Disneyland-centered with a side of WDW. They are also one of the few to also cover Knott's, Sea World, and Magic Mountain.

DaveLand blog -- Great old photos of Disneyland for those of us who grew up at/near the park.

Some others I like to read regularly for all things Disney are Disney Tourist Blog, Disney Food Blog, Theme Park Insider and Couponing to Disney (more couponing than Disney, but we have the same goal!)

One more off-the-wall choice: Easy WDW. It has absolutely nothing to do with Disneyland, but if you have any interest in WDW it is hilarious. It's like an ongoing trip report from your goofy brother-in-law. Kind of an acquired taste, but the writing is funny and the pictures really make you feel like you are there. He also has great common-sense touring plan ideas.


PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

I guess I must have a quirky sense of humor, but I really enjoy Josh's blog.  Some of his pictures are beautiful.   Advice is helpful too.

I will have to check out some of the other ones you listed.  I am not the most eager surfer.

Putting away DD's stuff the other day, and saw her Minnie ears.  Memories.  Do not think she will wear again.  Cute when she was younger.  When she saw the world of color bracelet, I told her we can bring it to use in the park.  Of which she promptly said, couldn't I buy a different color?  I said I was not sure as it was in our picnic meal. Since I did not think the meals were good or worth the money, not doing again.  That did not dissuade her.  One is enough, so even if we do see it, it will be a no.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> I guess I must have a quirky sense of humor, but I really enjoy Josh's blog.  Some of his pictures are beautiful.   Advice is helpful too.
> 
> I will have to check out some of the other ones you listed.  I am not the most eager surfer.
> 
> Putting away DD's stuff the other day, and saw her Minnie ears.  Memories.  Do not think she will wear again.  Cute when she was younger.  When she saw the world of color bracelet, I told her we can bring it to use in the park.  Of which she promptly said, couldn't I buy a different color?  I said I was not sure as it was in our picnic meal. Since I did not think the meals were good or worth the money, not doing again.  That did not dissuade her.  One is enough, so even if we do see it, it will be a no.



I know nothing about the WoC bracelets but that seems like a DIS-type question someone might know if you asked.

I have never had a pair of Mickey ears!  I'm sure my frugal parents thought they were a waste of money when I was a child, and now I have trouble convincing myself that I should spend souvenir money on something that will mostly just get dusty. My kids have never asked for them as a souvenir, although DD13 has a plushy Minnie headband (seen on me in the very first post of this TR). Hmmm ... maybe a headband-style of ears would be more practical. See, this is why we interact on the DIS, to inspire good ideas! ... and spend more money and time at DL!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, mini update, if only to keep the thread from falling off the page!

We are sweltering here in AZ (over 105 most days this week) and I would love to be in CA!! DH and DS(now 17!) are headed to Catalina for a week at the Scout camp there to do SCUBA. Younger kids and I will probably go for a week in July but likely no Disneyland. I have a museum pass that we will probably use to get in free at several in OC and LA.

I finally have mostly-official info from DS17's band for the fall! It took them a long time figure it out because they were waiting on the district for a final budget, district was waiting on the state, etc. The last two weeks in September still look good for me to sneak away to DLR and call it a birthday trip (I think as  long as you're within a week or so of your birthday it's a birthday trip!)

The band usually goes to CA for their fall tour and does a competition there, plus time at DL two of the last three years. The band info said no Disney this fall because it would raise the trip price almost $200 per kid! I guess it's the ticket plus the bus plus extra time in CA. Interesting side note: In our district, they can't do "entertainment" on field trips during school hours, so they couldn't go to the park until 3:00 even if they had time!

I am going to give you some bonus photos of my kids. They are Disney-related because they did the Cinderella ballet for the recital this year.





DD11 was a village girl for ballet and also a jester at the ball with her crazy tumbling friends. We have to get her feet (and the rest of her) to grow in the next year if she wants to be on pointe!




DD13 was the dance instructor trying in vain to get the stepsisters ready for the ball. She was also a village girl for clogging and a lady of the court. My friend backstage with me said she looked like she was born for pointe shoes and I will have to agree with her.




DS17 is amazing. His sisters talked him into being the prince because we have no big boys in the studio. His role is more being dragged around by the stepsisters and escorting Cinderella than real dancing. Someone was giving me a little grief about him being in the dance and I told them I thought it was one of the manliest things he could do -- make a girl's dream of being a princess come true.

I made the programs, stage-manage in the wings, and direct traffic. The hardest part about being backstage is that I can't cheer when they are amazing. But there is definitely some silent celebration dancing going on!

Thanks for indulging me if you made it to this point ... I am busting with pride for my kids. 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Some random Dis-ness from around here ...*

I finally got the movie "Enchanted" on DVD last week and it has been watched twice already. I think it's underrated -- it's a sly twist on the "classic" tales and has one of the most heartbreakingly beautiful love songs, "So Close." Even when I don't watch the whole thing with the kids, I keep my ears open and have to watch that scene.

DD13 and her cousin are running "Princess camp" at our house several afternoons this week. That means I have a half-dozen little girls in Disney princess dresses       sitting on my living room floor right now playing Princess and the Pea (why hasn't Disney made that into a movie, btw?)

DS17 and DH are in Catalina right now, Under the Sea with the fishies doing SCUBA diving. I am missing my two drivers this week.  

*Sneak peek:* I found a frame at Kohls for my collection of trip photos! Soon I will post a picture and re-post the photos I used in it. It will hang in the loft with the other family trip frames.

Have a magical day!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I have a bit of Dis-Ness to add just for fun. We are busy planning for the house rebuild and part of that is planning on how we are decorating the rooms. We are going to do two of our three bathrooms Disney. The upstairs bathroom is going to be Villain related and the bathroom our daughters will be using is going to be Disney Princesses.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I have a bit of Dis-Ness to add just for fun. We are busy planning for the house rebuild and part of that is planning on how we are decorating the rooms. We are going to do two of our three bathrooms Disney. The upstairs bathroom is going to be Villain related and the bathroom our daughters will be using is going to be Disney Princesses.



OOO Villains! I'm seeing lots of red and black, the Queen of Hearts, from Alice, Jafar, Cruella, Captain Hook, Chernabog, Shan Yu. Or purple -- Malificent, Ursula, Facilier, Yzma, etc. The great thing about a bathroom is that you can do it up a bit because you don't spend a lot of time in there. And keeping Disney alive in the day-to-day keeps us all going when the trips are far apart!

Lats fall, I wanted to redo the bathroom my sons share in classic Mickey -- red, yellow, black, and white -- but DS17 vetoed it.  Instead it's boring blue and brown stripes.

I am sad both of my DDs aren't into princesses anymore. It's such a short time they stay little. 

Good luck with the rebuild!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I am leaning towards the purple side. But, I am building it around these decals on the walls. I am going with white walls and putting the decals on them. I plan to accent with a dark purple if I can find one. My girls are 19 and 20 so there is still hope for you on the Princess love.  


I am great for colors of the paint and all that but when it comes to my cabinets and flooring through out the house I am overwhelmed. I went to Lowe's to get ideas of different cabinets yesterday and left with 5 catalogs and I am more confused than I was to begin with. I need to decide what I am going to do because demolition is going really well now that they started it.


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> OK, mini update, if only to keep the thread from falling off the page!
> 
> We are sweltering here in AZ (over 105 most days this week) and I would love to be in CA!! DH and DS(now 17!) are headed to Catalina for a week at the Scout camp there to do SCUBA. Younger kids and I will probably go for a week in July but likely no Disneyland. I have a museum pass that we will probably use to get in free at several in OC and LA.
> 
> I finally have mostly-official info from DS17's band for the fall! It took them a long time figure it out because they were waiting on the district for a final budget, district was waiting on the state, etc. The last two weeks in September still look good for me to sneak away to DLR and call it a birthday trip (I think as  long as you're within a week or so of your birthday it's a birthday trip!)
> 
> The band usually goes to CA for their fall tour and does a competition there, plus time at DL two of the last three years. The band info said no Disney this fall because it would raise the trip price almost $200 per kid! I guess it's the ticket plus the bus plus extra time in CA. Interesting side note: In our district, they can't do "entertainment" on field trips during school hours, so they couldn't go to the park until 3:00 even if they had time!
> 
> I am going to give you some bonus photos of my kids. They are Disney-related because they did the Cinderella ballet for the recital this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 was a village girl for ballet and also a jester at the ball with her crazy tumbling friends. We have to get her feet (and the rest of her) to grow in the next year if she wants to be on pointe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD13 was the dance instructor trying in vain to get the stepsisters ready for the ball. She was also a village girl for clogging and a lady of the court. My friend backstage with me said she looked like she was born for pointe shoes and I will have to agree with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS17 is amazing. His sisters talked him into being the prince because we have no big boys in the studio. His role is more being dragged around by the stepsisters and escorting Cinderella than real dancing. Someone was giving me a little grief about him being in the dance and I told them I thought it was one of the manliest things he could do -- make a girl's dream of being a princess come true.
> 
> I made the programs, stage-manage in the wings, and direct traffic. The hardest part about being backstage is that I can't cheer when they are amazing. But there is definitely some silent celebration dancing going on!
> 
> Thanks for indulging me if you made it to this point ... I am busting with pride for my kids.
> 
> PHXscuba



Okay I somehow missed this before. How wonderful!! And how manly of your son!! Real men do things like that!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Kaoden, I love the wall graphics for the bathroom. Love that you can change them as you want without major repainting or wallpaper (hate hate wallpaper -- finally got the last of it out of this house in November). Maybe some sassy "villain quotes" on plaques or vinyl lettering?

I imagine choosing a whole new kitchen would be overwhelming. I know the look I love in magazines or home shows is not practical for the way we live in a kitchen with 4 kids and a Labrador. Good luck!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

The trip frame is DONE! After striking out in the first few places I looked, for awhile I became a slacker about hunting down a great frame. I finally found this one last weekend at Kohl's and I had a coupon to knock the price down.




I know this is not a great photo; I couldn't get the lighting right and DH is out of town with the good camera. So here are all of the pictures that are in it. A couple are cropped differently than originally in the TR.

Had to include the treehouse photo and the Tigger photo of course!






















































DH gets to put it up on the wall when he returns from his trip. I am just glad to have that project done and out of the way!

... wait, does that mean the trip is really truly, over?     

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Trip frame DONE. Looks really nice.

I should hang more of our vacation pictures. 

Getting more ready for our DL trip.  Kids are now out of school and enjoying a small break before they go to camp.  So happy I don't have to pay for my DS.  He is now officially part of the workforce.  The camp hired him as a Junior Counselor.  So happy too that I have both kids at the same place, on the same schedule.  

I told my DD to look online at the GCH.  She really doesn't remember much of it last time we were there.  I don't think we spent much time there though, as we were staying at the DLH.  I like the cabin look, but I am not sure how my kids will like it.  They liked the brightness of the DLH.  I think when they want to ride Grizzly Rapids twenty times in a row, they will be happy to use the GCH entrance and run back to our room to change.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Trip frame DONE. Looks really nice.
> 
> I should hang more of our vacation pictures.
> 
> Getting more ready for our DL trip.  Kids are now out of school and enjoying a small break before they go to camp.  So happy I don't have to pay for my DS.  He is now officially part of the workforce.  The camp hired him as a Junior Counselor.  So happy too that I have both kids at the same place, on the same schedule.
> 
> I told my DD to look online at the GCH.  She really doesn't remember much of it last time we were there.  I don't think we spent much time there though, as we were staying at the DLH.  I like the cabin look, but I am not sure how my kids will like it.  They liked the brightness of the DLH.  I think when they want to ride Grizzly Rapids twenty times in a row, they will be happy to use the GCH entrance and run back to our room to change.



I didn't have the pictures up until a couple years ago. My birthday fell two weeks before our WDW trip and DH bought me a collage frame and said to fill it with photos when we got home. It was a very thoughtful gift and after I filled it I wanted to do the same with our previous 2009 DL trip and the family cruise we took. We have them all hung together in the loft so the kids can see them as they walk through. Honestly, photos are my best vacation souvenirs ( part of why I was willing to invest in Photopass Plus).

I'm sure your kids will love GCH; how could they not? Especially the location -- they'd probably do sleeping bags on a porch if they could be right there practically in the park! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

There's very little that's magical when it's 119 here!  I was wearing high-heeled sandals to church today and stepped in some asphalt that had liquified a little. It took the base of one heel right off. Luckily DH glued it back on, but really!?! 

We saw "Monsters University" yesterday as a family. I liked it quite a lot. They have a good plot twist about 3/4 of the way through that I didn't see coming -- definitely elevated my respect for the movie. DS17 asked if he could go to Monsters U.  The "Blue Umbrella" short before the picture was sweet too, kind of like "Paperman" (which I think I preferred).

The kids were watching "Finding Nemo" just now, which is one of my favorite Pixar films. I am disappointed they didn't call me to watch the seagull-flying scene -- still makes me laugh every time. Although we have all of the shorts on the separate collection DVD, they still insist on watching them with the movie too. 

We got the DVD of the Cinderella dance recital (that I posted the pictures of) and the girls have already watched it twice. I didn't even realize until I watched the DVD that the dance teacher thanked me for doing the T-shirt fundraiser -- I was backstage at the time and we couldn't really hear what she was saying! 

I am definitely looking forward to going to Orange County in a couple weeks to get out of the heat. It will be hard to be that close to Disneyland without going there but it would be another $300 (plus food) to take the 3 kids I would have with me, and July ranks as one of my least favorite times to go. I'm holding out for grown-up trips in September and December.

Have a lovely week and Happy 4th of July!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, cannot believe the heat your part of our country is having.  It is hot and steamy here, but there has been a fair amount of rain, so nt as hot as it could be.  

Our August DL trip is creeping up.  Hope your fall trips will be warm, but not too hot.

I do like vacationing when it is warm.  At least when we go, there is a lesser chance of rain.  Last time we were there at the same time of year, I was glad my DD brought a pair of jeans, as the nights were almost too cool for us.  I wonder if the temps are the same for San Diego.  My DD really wants some beach time.  


We might go see the Monsters movie, just not a lot of time right now.   Hope you have a cooler July 4th!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Wow, cannot believe the heat your part of our country is having.  It is hot and steamy here, but there has been a fair amount of rain, so nt as hot as it could be.
> 
> Our August DL trip is creeping up.  Hope your fall trips will be warm, but not too hot.
> 
> I do like vacationing when it is warm.  At least when we go, there is a lesser chance of rain.  Last time we were there at the same time of year, I was glad my DD brought a pair of jeans, as the nights were almost too cool for us.  I wonder if the temps are the same for San Diego.  My DD really wants some beach time.
> 
> 
> We might go see the Monsters movie, just not a lot of time right now.   Hope you have a cooler July 4th!



San Diego will likely be a little cooler than Anaheim, just because you are closer to the water. And the Pacific is always cold! 

We are so used to the heat that I always bring jackets to CA even when we go in the summer. We wear them at night outside because we get cold!! When I pack for trips I bring most everything for the weather we think we will get and one set of things for the opposite weather -- one pair of jeans and a sweatshirt for a summer trip or one pair of shorts for a fall/spring trip.

PHXscuba

p.s. It's cooling down here ... predicted high of ONLY 115 today!


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

I spent a good part of my day reading this entire TR. I enjoyed your photos and it was a great way for me to get excited about my upcoming trip.


----------



## PHXscuba

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> I spent a good part of my day reading this entire TR. I enjoyed your photos and it was a great way for me to get excited about my upcoming trip.



That's us, a walking advertisement for Disneyland!   Wish we could get paid for that!

I'm glad we could help you kill time and get pumped for the trip. I hope you have fun; we sure did!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, this one is especially for *Kaoden39*:

The Boy Band Dapper Dans are coming back for Limited Time magic next week.       <--- my emotions, courtesy of smilies.

You all know my feelings about the boy band stuff from when it was announced last fall. The Dapper Dans have great voices, and I'm sure some visitors get into it, but I am not one of them. I also have voiced my opinion here and in other places about the lame Limited Time Magic weekly themes overall -- merchandise, voting, extra 2 minutes of fireworks, etc.  I think the only one I have seen that was really cool was the Long Lost Friends (which WDW is getting again next week). So the Boy Band thing was dorky the first time, and now *recycling* it? Are they out of ideas halfway through the year (although I would argue they didn't have many good ideas to start with).

OK, rant over. But it's my thread so I get one paragraph of ranting per month. 

The really amusing part of all of this is that I will be in Southern California next week visiting family. I'm not planning to go to Disneyland, but it's almost like the universe is taunting me. In four-part harmony, no less.

PHXscuba


----------



## aidensmom31

I loved reading your trip report.  I just started my PTR for my December trip (my first as an AP) and hope to keep at it as good as you did.


----------



## Sisa

I also really enjoyed reading! Thanks for sharing your experience, hope you get to go back and use that AP again.


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> OK, this one is especially for *Kaoden39*:
> 
> The Boy Band Dapper Dans are coming back for Limited Time magic next week.       <--- my emotions, courtesy of smilies.
> 
> You all know my feelings about the boy band stuff from when it was announced last fall. The Dapper Dans have great voices, and I'm sure some visitors get into it, but I am not one of them. I also have voiced my opinion here and in other places about the lame Limited Time Magic weekly themes overall -- merchandise, voting, extra 2 minutes of fireworks, etc.  I think the only one I have seen that was really cool was the Long Lost Friends (which WDW is getting again next week). So the Boy Band thing was dorky the first time, and now *recycling* it? Are they out of ideas halfway through the year (although I would argue they didn't have many good ideas to start with).
> 
> OK, rant over. But it's my thread so I get one paragraph of ranting per month.
> 
> The really amusing part of all of this is that I will be in Southern California next week visiting family. I'm not planning to go to Disneyland, but it's almost like the universe is taunting me. In four-part harmony, no less.
> 
> PHXscuba




Oh wow!! Crazy!! I thought it was funny when they did it before but now this is just silliness. With something as diverse as Disneyland you would think that there would be thousands of things they could think of to do.


----------



## PHXscuba

aidensmom31 said:


> I loved reading your trip report.  I just started my PTR for my December trip (my first as an AP) and hope to keep at it as good as you did.



Thanks! I don't know if I'm good, but I'm persistent! I'd never done a TR before, but I decided either I was all-in or nothing. It turned out to be a lot of fun!



Sisa said:


> I also really enjoyed reading! Thanks for sharing your experience, hope you get to go back and use that AP again.



Yes, that AP is burning a hole in my pocket!! Still looking hopeful for a September visit to see/eat the Halloween stuff, and working on a December visit to do the same for Christmas!



kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow!! Crazy!! I thought it was funny when they did it before but now this is just silliness. With something as diverse as Disneyland you would think that there would be thousands of things they could think of to do.



Couldn't agree more!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So I briefly talked to DH about our plans and commitments for the next few months and I have him tentatively on board for me to visit my parents and go to DLR with my Mom in September!  I might have another short trip elsewhere just a couple weeks later, so I think that was his big hesitation.

And now Southwest is running one of their $59 sales. The cheap flight times  with SW aren't great, but it appears US Airways is matching their prices and I should be able to get good flight times through them.

So now I have to nudge a bit more and see if I should go ahead and purchase a plane ticket!

I can already smell the pumpkin and apple ... I need something to look forward to when the weather is nasty here!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Chanting:  Do it! Do it! Do it!

Hope your summer has been good.  DS is actually enjoying his employment at the camp my little one goes to.  I hope they hire him again next year, as it's so nice to have both kids coming and going at the same time.  We never got to Monsters U yet, but they are begging for DM2. We are starting to love US things as much as D things.  

SW sent me an email, saying your trip is soon.  Define soon: almost a month from now.  We are so ready for vacation.  I hope our Limited Time Magic is not Dapper Dan Boy Band.


----------



## PHXscuba

I hadn't even thought about what the LTM might be when I am there in September. Most likely I won't even notice it. It will be right after the Villains Day, so I don't expect anything from the week.

I really need to sit DH down for a good chat about a few $ things. The trip being one, but we also need to buy a new intercom (our 8-year-old system broke and I am going hoarse yelling up the stairs), and I am looking into seeing The Lion King when the tour come through this fall. Trying to decide how many of us should go when the tickets are . I am grateful that we should be able to purchase these things in the next few months.

Summer (the non-school part, not the heat part) is coming to a close quickly around here. DS17 started band camp today, I took DD11's shot records to the school this morning, and DD14 is begging me to take her to the mall to spend the money she made babysitting this summer. Less than 2 weeks until they all go back!

I will post when I have the plane tickets in hand. Wish me luck!!  

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

I have a PLANE TICKET!! That means it's real!!

I will be back at Disneyland the third week of September for one precious day!!

I will get to sample fall/Halloween goodies.

I will get check a few things off that "AP bucket list" I made myself!

I will get to be out of the heat for a few days and spend time with my parents (my mom will most likely come with me to DL for the day too)

I am excited!! I am always happiest when I have a trip to plan, especially one -- even a short one -- to the Happiest Place on Earth!! 

Deserving of a Dancing Banana ---> 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Wow! Just wahoo!

Yep, plane tickets in hand is always a good thing.

Saw DM2.  It was cute.  Not the best story, but fun.  Also rented John Carter.  Not what I was expecting, but amazed that the story was from the 1800's.   Glad we rented it and not saw in theater.

I so want to see the parks decorated.  We are definitely going to do HM and the Matterhorn the weekend we are there, as both will be closed the restof the time we are in DLR.


----------



## kaoden39

Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I had to take DD14 to the mall today -- _would school start already so she stops spending $$ on clothes?_ -- and of course couldn't walk by the Disney Store without going in.  They had quite a few cute shirts marked down, but I resisted the urge to buy another. I have so many I left 2 shirts at home during our last trip!! So it's going to take a smokin' deal or the world's cutest shirt for me to buy another this year.

I am going to work up my "to do" list of what I hope to see/do/EAT during my September day. My mother is a wonderful enabler to eat my way through Disneyland with, and unlike my family, she'll actually sit through shows and parades without complaint! And in a week the kiddos go back to school -- going from crazy days and mostly calm evenings to calmer days and crazy evenings!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

The kids went back to school today  and I promised myself that if I got all of my big stuff done I could come on the DIS for a bit.

Park hours are (as usual) taking forever to post. Most of you know my feelings about that. It's so controlling to let the hours out

one

day

at

a

time



Really? They don't know Thursday if they know Wednesday the same week? Sure they do! Meanwhile, people on the WDW side of the board are freaking out that WDW is a scosh late posting hours for _February_. 

OK, enough ranting on that! I'm pretty sure I can estimate the hours for a weekday, last two weeks of September. Roughly 10-8 in both parks.

I need to talk with my mother. She spent the one day with us in DCA (see pages 24/25), and I was thinking that was all she'd seen since she had an AP 6 or 7 years ago. But I forgot she used the AP she got in March to go with my brother, SIL, and toddler nephew in June! So now I don't know what "new" stuff in Disneyland she's seen!

Although she can go back more easily when she wants because she lives locally, she will probably only go when someone else is around. Paying $16 for parking each time adds up quick. So I'd really like to have things she loves on the "list."

I will be back with my "to do" list for September in the next couple days.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

My mother is coming to AZ next week to watch my sister's kids while they go to a wedding in North Carolina, so I will get to talk with her about things she wants to do at Disneyland. She's very easy-going, "whatever you want to do," but I want her to have fun! I am hoping she'll go on Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy with me.

So, subject to my mother's input, here's my "September Bucket List," things I want to do in ONE day in September. Most likely it will be a weekday instead of a Friday unless my mother feels strongly about seeing the fireworks or Fantasmic.

September Bucket List
1. Get a birthday button -- _since I'll be there less than a week before my birthday, I am calling it my birthday!_

2. Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy _... hopefully with mum in tow_

3. Haunted Mansion Holiday

4. Meet Jack Skellington. _Anyone know if they post meeting times?_

5. Take pictures together -- especially on the treehouse steps _(see page 10 of this TR if you're uncertain why)_ 

6. Innoventions Iron Man exhibit -- _if it's still open_

7. Grizzly River Rapids. _I have never been on this because DH hates raft rides!_

8. Eat a Dole Whip!

9. Great Moments with Lincoln -- _haven't seen it since I was a kid_

10. Mickey and the Magical Map show

11. Princess Fantasy Faire -- _look around, maybe see one of the shows_ 

12. Star Tours -- _I MUST get to Naboo at least once_

13. See Carsland neon lighting ceremony

14. Ride Radiator Springs Racers at night

15. Eat at Flo's

16. Snack on everything we can!!!!! 

That doesn't sound like too much for one day, right? It's actually only 5 rides, mixed in with shows, exhibits, and eating! I figure if we spend an hour or two at DL in the morning, then hop to DCA for a RSR FP and a few other things, we can go back to Carsland at night.


PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

How fun!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Random Dis-ness for the day: 

DD14 is listening to her compilation of Disney songs while she is doing homework across the room at the other computer. I told her she could turn it up! She was playing "Be A Man" from Mulan and "Go the Distance" from Hercules, which happen to be two favorites. 

I attended a freezer cooking activity this morning and needed a clean apron. So I grabbed DD14's Mickey apron -- the one with a black top, red bottom, and big yellow buttons. Got a few compliments. 

I got a Disney VISA brochure today that talked about new effects at the Haunted Mansion Holiday this year -- I'm eager to see what they are. Plus I haven't heard much about the big gingerbread house. I guess I need to read *Sherry E*'s Halloween Superthread more closely!

Hakuna Matata everyone,

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Random Dis-ness for the day:
> 
> DD14 is listening to her compilation of Disney songs while she is doing homework across the room at the other computer. I told her she could turn it up! She was playing "Be A Man" from Mulan and "Go the Distance" from Hercules, which happen to be two favorites.
> 
> I attended a freezer cooking activity this morning and needed a clean apron. So I grabbed DD14's Mickey apron -- the one with a black top, red bottom, and big yellow buttons. Got a few compliments.
> 
> I got a Disney VISA brochure today that talked about new effects at the Haunted Mansion Holiday this year -- I'm eager to see what they are. Plus I haven't heard much about the big gingerbread house. I guess I need to read *Sherry E*'s Halloween Superthread more closely!
> 
> Hakuna Matata everyone,
> 
> PHXscuba



I think I have all the HMH-related links from previous years on the first page of the Christmas Superthread (in the Seasonal events section), but the Halloween people stop paying attention so I usually give up on updating certain things in the Halloween Superthread after a certain point!  The Christmas thread people are more attentive!  (Although I did post those same HMH links in the Halloween thread for another DIS'er last week or so.)

You know, I got that Disney Visa brochure/booklet yesterday and have not even opened it up yet!  It's the orange-ish booklet that's about the same size as the _Backstage Pass_ calendar/newsletter, right (when folded)?  Mine is still sealed shut.  Normally those booklets from Disney Visa don't seem to have anything interesting for me to read.  It figures that the one time I put it aside and don't read it they mention something about new effects at HMH!  I will now have to go read it!  I'm glad I got the email update for your TR and was able to read your post!

The gingerbread house/graveyard is usually very cool, and it seems like the Parks Blog will typically do at least one blog on the house each year -- it was either last year or the year before that they actually did the blog about the gingerbread house's arrival at DL in August (way before it was put up in the ballroom).  I would expect that they will do another one this year.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I think I have all the HMH-related links from previous years on the first page of the Christmas Superthread (in the Seasonal events section), but the Halloween people stop paying attention so I usually give up on updating certain things in the Halloween Superthread after a certain point!  The Christmas thread people are more attentive!  (Although I did post those same HMH links in the Halloween thread for another DIS'er last week or so.)
> 
> You know, I got that Disney Visa brochure/booklet yesterday and have not even opened it up yet!  It's the orange-ish booklet that's about the same size as the _Backstage Pass_ calendar/newsletter, right (when folded)?  Mine is still sealed shut.  Normally those booklets from Disney Visa don't seem to have anything interesting for me to read.  It figures that the one time I put it aside and don't read it they mention something about new effects at HMH!  I will now have to go read it!  I'm glad I got the email update for your TR and was able to read your post!
> 
> The gingerbread house/graveyard is usually very cool, and it seems like the Parks Blog will typically do at least one blog on the house each year -- it was either last year or the year before that they actually did the blog about the gingerbread house's arrival at DL in August (way before it was put up in the ballroom).  I would expect that they will do another one this year.



Yes, the brochure is festively orange and half-folded. I only opened it to see if it had any good coupons in the back (nope) but the article about HMH (page 4) caught my eye. It talks about a "new animation effect in the stretching room with shattering stained glass" and a "fly-by visit from Zero" plus the gingerbread house, themed around the 13th year of HMH. Who knows what it will be ... but I will go see it! 

OOO -- I just noticed this at the end of the article -- "a decorate-it-yourself Zombie cookie kit at the NBC merchandise cart outside the mansion." Don't know if that means an activity station or a take-home kit with a pre-baked cookie?

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Yes, the brochure is festively orange and half-folded. I only opened it to see if it had any good coupons in the back (nope) but the article about HMH (page 4) caught my eye. It talks about a "new animation effect in the stretching room with shattering stained glass" and a "fly-by visit from Zero" plus the gingerbread house, themed around the 13th year of HMH. Who knows what it will be ... but I will go see it!
> 
> OOO -- I just noticed this at the end of the article -- "a decorate-it-yourself Zombie cookie kit at the NBC merchandise cart outside the mansion." Don't know if that means an activity station or a take-home kit with a pre-baked cookie?
> 
> PHXscuba



I just saw the zombie cookie kit thing when I flipped through the pages and wondered what it meant.  I know that DLR sells gingerbread cookie kits.  I've always thought they should sell cookies or mini-replicas of the little "scary" (but cute) gingerbread men that are usually on the ballroom table, around the gingerbread house/graveyard.  I wonder if those scary little guys are the "zombies" and Disney is finally going to market them somehow??


----------



## Lynne G

So excited for your fall trip.  We'll be there in 1 week.  Wahoo! 

Anyway, I can't wait until tomorrow, as guess what the limited time magic is this week?  Yep, American Idol, Junior Edition.  Lovely to hear all the kids belt it out.  Gives me hope as to what next week will be.    They way I see it, is, whatever is limited magic will not be a driving force in what we buy or see.

My kids are so happy they are not back to school unitl after Labor Day.  DS had to remind DH that his XBox is still available to play 24 hours a day.

We were at the mall, and they had a back to school table show.  Guess what DD bought - as eyes were adverted to almost all because it was much younger driven items?  Yep, a nice big bow barrett with a Minnie bottle cap in the middle.  She's going to put it on her minnie ears.  So cute.  And, for the first time, she wants a costume to her final BBB appointment (she's be turning 12).  Well, she could not decide, so not 1 but 2 costumes bought at the Disney Store.  I warned her, by the time we leave, one is going back.  I doubt she will wear it for Halloween, and I will be somewhat amazed if she wears it in the parks for the rest of the day after the appointment.

Hope you are having a great end of summer.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Lynne: *That is so cute that your daughter is getting into her BBB appointment. Hang onto that childhood as long as you can!! What are her costume choices?

Our DS8 is currently mourning the fact that "Wii is for Wii-kends" as we put it; no video games on weekdays during school weeks. Not that we are in the first full week of school the honeymoon is over!

Nice that you have a few more weeks to enjoy summer and your trip. Will you do a trip report when you get back?

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Hi PHX, 

Pocahontas and Jasmine.  She's leaning toward Jasmine, but knows it should be hot next Friday, and Jasmine's outfit is baggy pants down to the ankles.  Choices!

We are getting ready.  We've had a very wet summer so far, so we welcome the sunny (and hot) CA sun.  We love touring when it's hot.  It's the best time to enjoy all the rides, including the wet ones.  

I have never done a trip report.  I have only put pictures in the icloud, so I have to join flickr or other, so that I can put pictures in my maybe trip report.  I'll need to read how to do it again.  I seem to always have intentions that never materialize.  I have a new DSL camera, so I will be taking lots of pictures, as I want to see if the pictures look any better than the P and S camera I still have and like. 

Glad to hear the kids are slowly transitioning into school.


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, while Lynne finishes packing (yay that you get cool characters for your LTM -- they'll probably bring back the boy band for a third time my week ), I will give you all a mini-update.

The plot thickens ...

I was with my mother this weekend and we discussed our September day at Disneyland.  Not surprisingly, she mostly did Fantasyland stuff with my brother's family and 21-month-old nephew. She said she'd be happy doing mostly anything ("as long as it doesn't go upside down") but her one big request has changed my plans a bit.

*Mom has never seen Fantasmic!!* I have no idea how, but it has been going 20 years without her watching! So I immediately switched our plan from Thursday (no entertainment) to Friday so we can see Fantasmic together! So I have a truly official no-ifs-no-buts-no-coconuts date to go: *Friday, Sept. 20*!! Just over a month away!

It will be a little more crowded than Thursday but I think it will be worth it. Parks are open much later, Soundsational runs twice, and we can still FP or single-rider the few must-do rides. I think I am going to add Indiana Jones to the list if we have time because they have a new effect with Mara at the beginning. 

Her other suggestion: "Let's split all the treats so we can try more things!"   I hope I am still that enthusiastic about life in 30 years!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Oh it sounds like you guys are going to have a fun day!


----------



## PHXscuba

ONE MONTH!!!

My adorable Mickey desk calendar tells me that my day at Disneyland is in ONE MONTH!! 

To do before I go next month:

-- I want to get some better night photos with my little point-and-shoot, so I need to go outside at night and get some pictures and play with my settings. I'm really an auto-everything-on-the-camera type of person. I feel like I have a pretty good eye for what will look good in the frame, but no idea what settings to use to make it better. I do know how to turn off my flash!! 

-- I bought a new park bag for DD14 to use on our spring trip that she used only sparingly -- she's not much of a bag person and convinced her little sister to carry/share her things in her mini-backpack. I think I might want to use it but I need to carry it around a few days. If not I have several others to choose from. 

-- The calendar is filling in for that weekend and it looks like DH and the teens will be gone all day Saturday ... much too long for me to leave DD11 and DS8 home together alone (they do fine for a couple hours, but it's like two chipmunks bickering!) So I am hopeful my sister-in-law will let them come over that day to hang out with my 10-year-old nephew, while her big kids and husband and mine are gone on the youth activity. I think DS8 will have to miss his soccer game. No such thing as a good weekend to be gone. 

-- My fall is clearing up a little and it appears this will probably be my only trip out of town until I (hopefully) go back in December to see/eat/photograph all of the Christmas stuff. It makes it easier to leave when I haven't been gone every third or fourth weekend!

Thanks to all of you who are still reading this despite my wordiness and lack of photos lately! I promise lots of pictures from my visit IN A MONTH!   

PHXscuba

(p.s. I promise not to gloat/countdown to my trip every day)


----------



## kaoden39

I am looking forward to your trip too! Gloat away on your countdown! I am in my signature.


----------



## PHXscuba

We'll call this post *"PHXscuba Plays Detective,"* or *"Does 2+2=4?"*

Way, way back when they first announced the Limited Time Magic idea, we collectively laughed/groaned/ignored it. I really didn't pay much attention to future theme week plans (other than mocking the Boy band idea) for holiday weeks because I knew I wouldn't be there for the 4th of July, etc.

But I just saw a reference to something that intrigued me, and I followed it back to the original LTM press release:

_"Why *talk like a pirate* one day when you could celebrate these scalawags all week long? The adventures of Jack Sparrow come to life like never before during a bicoastal buccaneer bash in which Disneyland and Walt Disney World become pirate-palooza: pirate bands, pirate meet-and-greets and more."_

Follow my logic here: International Talk Like a Pirate Day is Sept. 19. Disneyland is doing Pirates League makeovers during September in Big Thunder Ranch, which would be a perfect place to hold pirate-related activities. It would totally make sense to have the pirate week theme that week ... *the week I am there!* 

Now I don't know that I'd stand in a super-long line to see Jack Sparrow (unless it was Johnny Depp under the makeup), but extra pirate music and treats would be fun ... just don't turn the Dapper Dans into pirates too! 

   

Also, I got to have lunch with my Mom again today. She hasn't been on Star Tours since it reopened, nor the Finding Nemo version of the submarines, so I may have to brave the line for the subs for her sake. I think she is more excited about eating her way around Disneyland than the rides. Maybe I will have to do a "snack of the hour" picture series for part of the Trip Report! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Argh!! Avast ye mateys!!


That would be a fun week at Disneyland!!



Our youngest daughter Kody was madly in love with old Capt. Jack when the first couple of movies came out. She got the opportunity to get her picture with him. He was great with her awkward 12 year old self.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, for those who haven't been following my old Trip Report from the Spring with the whole family, or didn't pick up that I am STILL writing because I am going again next month  I am going to do a quick who-the-heck-am-I and put all the details in one place. Plus I never pass up a chance to show off my cute kids! 


My fabulous AP-bucket-list September trip
Friday Sept. 20​
Participants:

Me -- Disney fan, mother of 4, general manager of DH's business. I work a lot with children and could be described as a goofy oversized kid myself.





My mother -- mom of 3, grandmother of 9 (plus stepmom of 2, step-grandma to 6, and step-great-grandma to 6). Loves travel, her grandkids, and chocolate.





I got my AP for the hotel discount in the spring (saved me $250 just with that), and my mother got one when she joined us for a day (she lives in Orange County). She got in one more day when she went with my brother, his wife, and their toddler son in June, just before her SoCal AP got blacked out.

I originally thought I was dragging my mother along so I had an excuse to justify going, but she is really getting into it. Her only real requests have been many snacks and to see Fantasmic. Done and done!!

My general plans, i.e. part of my "AP bucket list"
1. See (and eat) the Halloween-specific stuff -- Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, the "Mickey Pumpkins" everywhere, Jack Skellington.
2. See/ride new things: Grizzly River Rapids, Mickey and the Magical Map, Fantasy Faire, RSR after dark
3. Take my mother on rides/shows that are new to her -- Fantasmic, Nemo subs, Star Tours
4. Eat lots of snacks!
5. Get a birthday button (it's right before my real birthdate)
6. Take pictures of us together, especially one like this one (me at age 5 with red sneakers, plus my mom and little sister):






*******

Staying home this time around (all shots taken in the last couple months):

My husband (in SCUBA gear in Catalina):






My 8-year-old Lego-obsessed son:






My 11-year-old daughter, who does the morning announcements at school in her chirpy little voice:






My 14-year-old daughter, who has gone all Project Runway lately:






My 17-year-old son, who just got his braces off:






The kids have school/band/dance/soccer and DH has had plenty of Disney for the year. I have to be careful not to have too much fun and make my kids jealous. It will likely still be over 100 degrees here in AZ, so I am looking forward to good weather, some quality time with my parents, eating without having to buy everything times six, and a change of pace.

So now everyone is caught up and I will post a few more times as the trip arrives about any details that stick out at me or change. I'm looking forward to seeing what's new this year in the HMH and promise to bring back pictures of everything.

Thanks to any who are still following along!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Your trip sounds great! You and your mom should have a lot of fun!


----------



## PHXscuba

Can I just make a side comment that is sort-of off-topic?

_(I guess it's my thread so I can do it)_

I semi-regularly look through the WDW side of the DIS boards because I do hope to return there some day, maybe 3 or 4 years. I never thought I'd say this about a Disney park, but I'm *glad* I'm not going in the next year. This whole Fast Pass Plus, My Disney Experience, MagicBand, etc. is making people crazy!

Seriously, check out the Theme Parks board -- up to half of the first-page threads involve that topic. _Will they? Should I? When will?_ There's so much unknown that it would drive me bonkers trying to plan a trip. They should hopefully have it all settled by the time I go back. And it would be super if they built Avatarland and StarWars Land by that time too.

I know that stuff will also come to Disneyland some day, but they should hopefully have many of the bugs worked out before it reaches the West Coast.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming ...

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Can I just make a side comment that is sort-of off-topic?
> 
> _(I guess it's my thread so I can do it)_
> 
> I semi-regularly look through the WDW side of the DIS boards because I do hope to return there some day, maybe 3 or 4 years. I never thought I'd say this about a Disney park, but I'm *glad* I'm not going in the next year. This whole Fast Pass Plus, My Disney Experience, MagicBand, etc. is making people crazy!
> 
> Seriously, check out the Theme Parks board -- up to half of the first-page threads involve that topic. _Will they? Should I? When will?_ There's so much unknown that it would drive me bonkers trying to plan a trip. They should hopefully have it all settled by the time I go back. And it would be super if they built Avatarland and StarWars Land by that time too.
> 
> I know that stuff will also come to Disneyland some day, but they should hopefully have many of the bugs worked out before it reaches the West Coast.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming ...
> 
> PHXscuba



I am so glad we aren't having that at all. I have a friend who is going in February and she is not looking forward to that whole mess at all. 


I wonder if that would even work at Disneyland. I think more people stay offsite at DLR so maybe it wouldn't work as well? I think that you have to over plan your trip too and that takes so much fun from it.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> I am so glad we aren't having that at all. I have a friend who is going in February and she is not looking forward to that whole mess at all.
> 
> 
> I wonder if that would even work at Disneyland. I think more people stay offsite at DLR so maybe it wouldn't work as well? I think that you have to over plan your trip too and that takes so much fun from it.



I don't mind doing some extra planning, I just don't know how it would work at DLR with a completely different population. The "testing phase" they are in right now at WDW seems to be hard because people don't know what stage things will be in more than a few weeks in advance. 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> I don't mind doing some extra planning, I just don't know how it would work at DLR with a completely different population. The "testing phase" they are in right now at WDW seems to be hard because people don't know what stage things will be in more than a few weeks in advance.
> 
> PHXscuba




I don't want to plan out a FP plan though. I don't want to plan where I am going or when I am going where.


----------



## PHXscuba

So Sept. 20th is only 3 weeks away. Right now I am feeling --->   

I got through a couple of big things (basically hosting 3 events for 65, 25, and 12 people) over the last week. I am exhausted but they all turned out well. And did I mention it is traditional to have a Labor Day swimming-and-BBQ at my house? Luckily that is just my sister's family and maybe my in-laws, so the house is "clean enough" after hosting the 2 smaller events here!

I got the e-mail about the AP Limited Time event happening on the 19th (and 5th), where DCA is staying open 3 hours extra. Groan ... the 19th was my original planned day, but we switched to the 20th so my Mom can see Fantasmic. 

My "Shoulder Devil" (think Kronk from Emperor's New Groove) is saying that we _could_ go up on Thursday (would have to be there probably mid-afternoon to get a wristband for it) and stay late, doing some of the Paradise Pier rides at night plus shorter lines for some rides. But then we'd be up late and have to drive home 40 minutes and then back 40 minutes in the morning early for our "real" day. Plus paying twice for parking. So I think my Shoulder Angel is (sadly) going to win this one and I will stick with my one great day.

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

I'm back!  You are going to have a great time this fall! 

We saw Fantasmic from the fence, picked out our spot 3 hours before!  It was fun seeing so close. We held the camera between the fence rods.   My DS was such a good sport is all I can say.  

I thought the crowds were heavier than the time we went before.  However, Wednesday was the best.  Very little lines for most of the day.  We waited 20 minutes for the racers 20 minutes before close.  The CMs remarked how low the waits were that night.  

If you want to get to Nemo, I'd say go during the fireworks or right after.  We had no line late in the evening.  

Cannot wait to see what you and DM have in store.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> I'm back!  You are going to have a great time this fall!
> 
> We saw Fantasmic from the fence, picked out our spot 3 hours before!  It was fun seeing so close. We held the camera between the fence rods.   My DS was such a good sport is all I can say.
> 
> I thought the crowds were heavier than the time we went before.  However, Wednesday was the best.  Very little lines for most of the day.  We waited 20 minutes for the racers 20 minutes before close.  The CMs remarked how low the waits were that night.
> 
> If you want to get to Nemo, I'd say go during the fireworks or right after.  We had no line late in the evening.
> 
> Cannot wait to see what you and DM have in store.



Welcome back Lynne!! I hope you had a great trip despite the larger crowds!

If my mother isn't as interested in the fireworks we might be able to do Nemo during them. I do love Remember Dreams Come True, but I'm trying to balance things we both want to do.

*****

I am adding one more thing to that day's "bucket list:" *Visit the Court of Angels in New Orleans Square.* Before they (presumably) close it down soon for the Club 33 expansion.

I originally had it in my head that I had missed my chance because they were using it for the Pirates League makeovers again this year. But then I read they are doing it in the Big Thunder Ranch area. So I am hopeful we can get a few shots of the courtyard.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

This morning I am coveting just a bit ...

Disney Parks blog just posted a new Dooney & Burke bag that is coming out for the fall season -- Haunted Mansion inspired. If you haven't seen it you can click on the link I put in the last sentence.

I am not a "shoe queen" -- I live in flip flops in summer and Lands End Moccasins in winter. Sneakers when necessary. I do love a good purse, but I'm very picky, so I actually look at 100 for every 1 I buy. I've never bought a Dooney & Burke because I have never seen one I liked enough to even *think* about spending $200-$300 for. 

But that Haunted Mansion one is so very cool ... my favorite colors of black, gray, and red. It's Disney without screaming it. And it comes out a week before I go to DLR. 

In reality, I'm sure I will be passing it up. Even if they offered an AP discount, it would be almost $300 plus tax, which is way more than I've ever paid for an accessory. I'm just too frugal for my own good.  And people might try to steal the bag instead of simply taking money out of it (which happened last winter at an event I volunteered at)!

But it's a really, really cool bag ...

PHXscuba

p.s. I am down to 16 days!! Time for Sherry's creepy Halloween guy --->


----------



## Sherry E

Is he not creepy?  I would certainly run, screaming, into the night if I saw anyone approach me with those bizarre dance moves!  The only time he can get away with that kind of dancing is during Halloween season!


----------



## Lynne G

I hear ya about bags.  I like coach, and that's what I usually carry.  In both parks I kept looking at the Harvey bags.  So nice, I really thought long and hard about getting one.  In the end, I thought I had spent enough on vacation that I could not pull the trigger.  

We will be near enough WDW this holiday at the  end of the year, that I may have to see if WOD in DTD has any of those bags.  I am also hoping the new Vera bags will still be around after the holiday or maybe on the Dream that we will be on just before the holiday.

Guess you are getting ready?


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Is he not creepy?  I would certainly run, screaming, into the night if I saw anyone approach me with those bizarre dance moves!  The only time he can get away with that kind of dancing is during Halloween season!



Soooo creepy. Animated is the only way you can get away with doing those moves. I certainly hope he's not modeled on someone's real dance moves.



Lynne G said:


> I hear ya about bags.  I like coach, and that's what I usually carry.  In both parks I kept looking at the Harvey bags.  So nice, I really thought long and hard about getting one.  In the end, I thought I had spent enough on vacation that I could not pull the trigger.
> 
> We will be near enough WDW this holiday at the  end of the year, that I may have to see if WOD in DTD has any of those bags.  I am also hoping the new Vera bags will still be around after the holiday or maybe on the Dream that we will be on just before the holiday.
> 
> Guess you are getting ready?



I've also seen a couple Harvey's bags -- a Minnie one with this pattern in particular -- I thought were cute, but (again) they were expensive enough that I'd *really* have to love the bag to justify paying that much ... and the one in the link is half what the D&B runs. Hmmm... maybe I can now justify the Harvey's bag as being half-price. 

I haven't done much to get ready yet -- but I will be on a plane flying to CA in two weeks right about this time of day!! I'm mostly trying to get a bunch of stuff wrapped up here before I can think about leaving. The computer document that I've been keeping my running Bucket List on has a mini packing list on it as I think of stuff not to forget.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*TWO short weeks* until I am at Disneyland!! This deserves a dancing banana!  According to my very rough plan for the day, _right this minute_ in two weeks I could be in DCA, maybe even getting wet and cool on Grizzly River Run!! 

I am excited to see what what the new Haunted Mansion Holiday stuff is. I'm hoping they will tease the gingerbread house on the Disney Parks blog, and I KNOW we can count on the DIS people to give us the details (I believe Sherry E is going the first weekend of the Halloween season). I saw lots of Halloween candy at Walmart yesterday. I had to make a stop in the ice cream section of my Kroger/Frys and scoured the freezer looking for new fall flavors, but none yet.

*Quicky not-so-off-topic story:* So I've mentioned before that I am volunteering with my son's high school marching band this season. Last night they played an away game across town _(side note -- it was over 100 degrees and I was dying in a T-shirt -- can't imagine it in their wool uniforms)_. On the bus ride, I sat next to a new volunteer whose name is the same as mine, only spelled differently. We were checking our phones  and I noticed her wallpaper was the Mickey Fun Wheel at DCA!! I told her we were a Disney family too and we chatted about Disneyland etc. She has an AP too! So how funny/cool/weird is that, sitting down next to someone who shares my name and loves Disney too!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> *TWO short weeks* until I am at Disneyland!! This deserves a dancing banana!  According to my very rough plan for the day, _right this minute_ in two weeks I could be in DCA, maybe even getting wet and cool on Grizzly River Run!!
> 
> I am excited to see what what the new Haunted Mansion Holiday stuff is. I'm hoping they will tease the gingerbread house on the Disney Parks blog, and I KNOW we can count on the DIS people to give us the details (I believe Sherry E is going the first weekend of the Halloween season). I saw lots of Halloween candy at Walmart yesterday. I had to make a stop in the ice cream section of my Kroger/Frys and scoured the freezer looking for new fall flavors, but none yet.
> 
> *Quicky not-so-off-topic story:* So I've mentioned before that I am volunteering with my son's high school marching band this season. Last night they played an away game across town _(side note -- it was over 100 degrees and I was dying in a T-shirt -- can't imagine it in their wool uniforms)_. On the bus ride, I sat next to a new volunteer whose name is the same as mine, only spelled differently. We were checking our phones  and I noticed her wallpaper was the Mickey Fun Wheel at DCA!! I told her we were a Disney family too and we chatted about Disneyland etc. She has an AP too! So how funny/cool/weird is that, sitting down next to someone who shares my name and loves Disney too!



  I think that GRR sounds like a great idea!  I normally don't like wet rides that leave me soaked as I walk around the park, but it's been so hot and miserable for me lately that I almost wouldn't mind a ride on GRR at this point!

Have you got your Must Eat treat list prepared yet?  Any pumpkin raisin muffins on the list?  Maybe one of those demitasse desserts that are sold in the Donald pumpkin mugs or the Mickey pumpkin mugs (you can get them at Jolly Holiday Bakery, Plaza Inn and a few other places)?  Pumpkin fudge, perhaps?  Don't forget to stop in Ghirardelli to pick up your free sample of pumpkin chocolate, too!

It's funny you mentioned the seasonal ice cream (or lack thereof).  I thought of you the other day in regards to ice cream because I remember that you said that your stores had in the "real" Dreyer's peppermint ice cream last year, and not only that bogus "Slow Churned" stuff.  Let me know if you see the real stuff again this year (not that it will do me any good if your store has it, but at least I'll know that it's still being sold in stores!).  Last year, either the real peppermint ice cream was all snapped up from my stores and not restocked at all, or it was just all Slow Churned, all the time, all season long.  (That is sheer nonsense, and totally unacceptable.)  We did, however, have both the full fat Pumpkin Pie ice cream and the Slow Churned version.  

Yes, I'll be at DLR next Friday (let's hope some of this heat calms down by then).  I will report on any changes I see in HMH.  In fact, last night I was reading the Parks Blog about the Halloween version of Mad T Party at DCA (I made a comment underneath that blog but they have not yet posted it on their Blog page), and trying to figure out how I was going to juggle that into a plan.  One major reason I wanted to go to DLR on Friday the 13th is to see what this Villains madness is all about, which doesn't begin until after 8 p.m.  If I leave DL to go over and see the Mad T Party then I will miss out on some Villains stuff.  On my next Halloween visit I was planning on hitting the MHP, so to go see the Mad T Party I would have to leave the MHP.  Hmmm....

Your story about sitting next to the woman on the bus ride whose name is the same but spelled differently than yours (and who also happens to be an AP holder/Disney fan) is reminiscent of the scenario in which I just recently encountered a woman with my name, spelled differently, also from Los Angeles, up in the remote hills of Avalon, on a fairly deserted road.  What are the odds, really, of sitting next to someone on a bus ride with your name and who shares a major interest?  What are the odds of running into someone with my name, who lives in my city, up on a hillside, on Catalina?

The universe works in mysterious ways, doesn't it?  It is so fascinating when these little events (or coincidences) happen.  It always makes me wonder if it is just an odd twist of fate, or if circumstances aligned to bring us to a certain spot at a certain moment in time for some greater reason (which may never be known).


----------



## Lynne G

You will be so happy to be soaking from GRR.  DD and I made a special trip from the GC to CA via GC's entrance to just ride the GRR and then hit the pool.  Rode  it three times, with our bathing suits and quick dry clothes, and guess what?  We were never the most wet each ride.  Ha! That's because we were prepared!  

I too am excited to see decor in parks.  We always seem to go when none is up.  This year, we will be enjoying the Christmas decor in parks that are not Disney.  I really want to see any park with holiday decor.  Someday I want to vacation in the fall, just to be in a Halloween mood.  So jealous of you.  That may never happen until kids are adults.

When we were there, the stores were beginning their Halloween decor.  Bags, candy, costumes, clothes, all were starting to be front and center.  So eat a seasonal treat.  We had to get peanut brittle and this large chocolate peanut butter square from the Trolley candy store in CA.  The brittle because we saw them breaking it up and the square, well because that was a medium priced treat from the case that had every sweet you wanted to try.  Both were absolutely delicious.  We also enjoyed the ice cream cones from the cone selling it in Cars-land.  


2 more weeks!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and I have carried my small, lime green Mickey head on a key chain hung on the outside of my purse.  No one has ever said anything to me about it until I was in CA this trip.  My kids rode California Screaming, which I won't go on, so I was waiting near the pictures to see the kids.  The lady at the counter said "Are you on the Dis?"  I was like, "what?"  Then I realized what she said, and then I said yes, and we talked.  It was really nice.  

So just beware, a Diser meet can happen when you least expect it!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I think that GRR sounds like a great idea!  I normally don't like wet rides that leave me soaked as I walk around the park, but it's been so hot and miserable for me lately that I almost wouldn't mind a ride on GRR at this point!
> 
> Have you got your Must Eat treat list prepared yet?  Any pumpkin raisin muffins on the list?  Maybe one of those demitasse desserts that are sold in the Donald pumpkin mugs or the Mickey pumpkin mugs (you can get them at Jolly Holiday Bakery, Plaza Inn and a few other places)?  Pumpkin fudge, perhaps?  Don't forget to stop in Ghirardelli to pick up your free sample of pumpkin chocolate, too!
> 
> It's funny you mentioned the seasonal ice cream (or lack thereof).  I thought of you the other day in regards to ice cream because I remember that you said that your stores had in the "real" Dreyer's peppermint ice cream last year, and not only that bogus "Slow Churned" stuff.  Let me know if you see the real stuff again this year (not that it will do me any good if your store has it, but at least I'll know that it's still being sold in stores!).  Last year, either the real peppermint ice cream was all snapped up from my stores and not restocked at all, or it was just all Slow Churned, all the time, all season long.  (That is sheer nonsense, and totally unacceptable.)  We did, however, have both the full fat Pumpkin Pie ice cream and the Slow Churned version.
> 
> Yes, I'll be at DLR next Friday (let's hope some of this heat calms down by then).  I will report on any changes I see in HMH.  In fact, last night I was reading the Parks Blog about the Halloween version of Mad T Party at DCA (I made a comment underneath that blog but they have not yet posted it on their Blog page), and trying to figure out how I was going to juggle that into a plan.  One major reason I wanted to go to DLR on Friday the 13th is to see what this Villains madness is all about, which doesn't begin until after 8 p.m.  If I leave DL to go over and see the Mad T Party then I will miss out on some Villains stuff.  On my next Halloween visit I was planning on hitting the MHP, so to go see the Mad T Party I would have to leave the MHP.  Hmmm....
> 
> Your story about sitting next to the woman on the bus ride whose name is the same but spelled differently than yours (and who also happens to be an AP holder/Disney fan) is reminiscent of the scenario in which I just recently encountered a woman with my name, spelled differently, also from Los Angeles, up in the remote hills of Avalon, on a fairly deserted road.  What are the odds, really, of sitting next to someone on a bus ride with your name and who shares a major interest?  What are the odds of running into someone with my name, who lives in my city, up on a hillside, on Catalina?
> 
> The universe works in mysterious ways, doesn't it?  It is so fascinating when these little events (or coincidences) happen.  It always makes me wonder if it is just an odd twist of fate, or if circumstances aligned to bring us to a certain spot at a certain moment in time for some greater reason (which may never be known).



I'm afraid the "must eat" list is probably bigger than the "must do" list. I am sure we will be trying many of the seasonal eats, hopefully the demitasse. I am not as big a fan of pumpkin fudge as regular fudge, so I may save those calories for something else. My mother suggested splitting treats so we can eat every hour or so.

I am keeping my eye out for the seasonal ice cream flavors. I actually haven't had the Dreyer's pumpkin but might get some this year if they stock it. I did get some really good pumpkin cheesecake ice cream a few years back that was Safeway/Vons store brand. Definitely will get the peppermint -- and report back.

As for the Mad T party, I was under the impression that it started up earlier than 8:00 -- maybe you could do it before the Villains stuff starts?



Lynne G said:


> You will be so happy to be soaking from GRR.  DD and I made a special trip from the GC to CA via GC's entrance to just ride the GRR and then hit the pool.  Rode  it three times, with our bathing suits and quick dry clothes, and guess what?  We were never the most wet each ride.  Ha! That's because we were prepared!
> 
> I too am excited to see decor in parks.  We always seem to go when none is up.  This year, we will be enjoying the Christmas decor in parks that are not Disney.  I really want to see any park with holiday decor.  Someday I want to vacation in the fall, just to be in a Halloween mood.  So jealous of you.  That may never happen until kids are adults.
> 
> When we were there, the stores were beginning their Halloween decor.  Bags, candy, costumes, clothes, all were starting to be front and center.  So eat a seasonal treat.  We had to get peanut brittle and this large chocolate peanut butter square from the Trolley candy store in CA.  The brittle because we saw them breaking it up and the square, well because that was a medium priced treat from the case that had every sweet you wanted to try.  Both were absolutely delicious.  We also enjoyed the ice cream cones from the cone selling it in Cars-land.
> 
> 2 more weeks!



I generally have the worst luck with water rides. If I would prefer not to get wet, I get soaked. If I am dying of heat and have waited in a long line to cool off on the ride ... three drops of water (me at Knott's last summer). So I'm unsure what to wish for! I think as long as I do it relatively early on a warmish day I will be fine regardless.

I am starting to get excited. I think seeing the Halloween stuff start to filter into the local stores is making me think fall/Halloween more despite the weather here.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

TEN DAYS! ONLY TEN DAYS!! ​It was almost "NINE DAYS!" because my mother e-mailed me over the weekend about possibly moving the trip back to Thursday, but she decided she wanted to see Fantasmic more than the other thing she had to move around. So it's TEN DAYS!!

This PTR has been very empty of photos lately, so I will share a few pictures from our October 2009 visit to DLR. DS4 pointed out every last Mickey pumpkin he saw, but it was oddly endearing. I'm sure I will think of him when I see them on this trip!
















You won't see these photos like these from DCA any more ...














I am neck-deep in stuff that needs to be done and kids going every which way (a taste of tonight: DD11 back and forth to dance, DD14 babysitting, DS17 goes to night band practice, DH to a seminar after work ... not sure when I will feed them all), but it's all good things. I just have to keep my fingers crossed that there are no major breakdowns/illnesses/monkeywrenches for the next week.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So they announced the Limited Time Magic for next week and it is fairly cool, but I really can't take advantage of it.

Here it is from the Disney Parks Blog:

At Disneyland Resort, also each morning from September 16-20, 2013, a group of guests will join Disneyland Resort Ambassadors in celebrating the heritage of the Ambassador program, Disneyland park attractions and Imagineering innovation. Tour stops will include the *Main Street, U.S.A., Opera House, Innoventions in Tomorrowland and its a small world in Fantasyland.*
You may enter here until 5:30 pm Pacific for a chance to attend one of the five Disneyland park tour sessions beginning on September 16. There will be *25 people* in each tour per day. 

Also, please remember the following for each drawing:
All participants who sign up for the events must be U.S. residents who are 18 years or older.
Each entry is valid for *one participant only*; winners will *not be permitted to bring a guest*.
*Park admission will be provided* as part of the event.
Selected participants will be *assigned a tour date and time*. There will be no changes or substitutions allowed.
Tour opportunities are non-transferrable and have no cash value.
Confirmation will be for the accepted registered winner only.
Valid photo I.D. will be required at check-in.
Tours are subject to restrictions and change without notice.

All of the things in bold are reasons I'm not going to even put my name into the drawing:
1. I might get into the tour and not my Mom (or vice versa)
2. The places they are talking about going into are nice but not at the top of my list to see
3. I don't need a park ticket _(but that is nice)_
4. No choice of date or time -- I really could only go Thursday or Friday 

I do approve of the idea -- this is the type of Limited Time Magic offering I originally imagined, especially based on the Golden Horseshoe thing they did at the beginning of the year. Not just merchandise or an extra meet and greet. But I am a little disappointed there are no pirates involved like I speculated a couple weeks ago. 

But regardless, I will be in Disneyland *one week from today!* Let see ... maybe right at this minute in a week I will be in Big Thunder Ranch, admiring the pumpkin carvings and seeing a villain.

I just have to get through a very busy weekend and then I can start packing!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

This kind of limited thing is hard on someone that has to travel to the parks. There is too much left up in the air for my taste.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> This kind of limited thing is hard on someone that has to travel to the parks. There is too much left up in the air for my taste.



I think ALL of the Limited Time Magic stuff is hard on anyone who has to travel to visit the parks. If they announce it less than a week in advance, who gets to see it? Locals, people already visiting that week, or a select few who can and would choose to drop everything and go on a moment's notice.

So if we start from that point and see what might appeal to those groups, then I think this is better than some of the other lame attempts at theme weeks (ahem, boy bands). But you're right that it leaves much up to chance for this particular tour.

I feel like getting to see all of the Halloween and fall stuff is my personal Limited Time Magic. I'm trying not to read/watch everything about the Haunted Mansion, but the gingerbread house is awesome every year and I love that they've added Zero more places -- he's a favorite.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX --*

I posted a recap in the Halloween thread when I got home last night (hint: Unleash the Villains in Town Square = madness & huge crowds!  Like on par with New Year's Eve-level crowds.  Just crazy and not organized well, I don't think), and am now going to embark on loading my pictures to Photobucket (including a picture of the zombie cookie).  There's a lot of cute merchandise.

Also, on an Earl of Sandwich note -- Liza/funatdisney (who you will be meeting in the not too distant future) and I used a couple of my EoS coupons to get free sandwiches (which EoS sent me because EoS made so many mistakes last year), and *can you believe they made another mistake on my Cannonballs! sandwich*??!!!  I have to laugh.  My sandwich was hot and wrapped tightly -- but it had no cheese on it (no Parmesan, no mozzarella -- nothing!)!!  I wanted cheese!  Also, there was hardly any sauce -- unlike my sandwiches there last December.  It was as if they gave me someone else's special order of a meatball sandwich with no sauce and no cheese!  

Liza convinced me to go back in and tell the EoS person.  I wasn't going to at first because the sandwich was free and I didn't want to make a fuss, but they brought back out a sandwich with cheese on it.  The sauce was still barely there, and the cheese was much less bountiful than it had been in December.  I don't know what they're doing at that EoS, but I had hoped that now they have been in that location for 10 months things would be better.

I had to share the EoS experience with you because I recall you said that there was at least one mistake (involving tomatoes) on one of your family's sandwiches earlier this year.  They are still making those mistakes!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX --*
> 
> I posted a recap in the Halloween thread when I got home last night (hint: Unleash the Villains in Town Square = madness & huge crowds!  Like on par with New Year's Eve-level crowds.  Just crazy and not organized well, I don't think), and am now going to embark on loading my pictures to Photobucket (including a picture of the zombie cookie).  There's a lot of cute merchandise.
> 
> Also, on an Earl of Sandwich note -- Liza/funatdisney (who you will be meeting in the not too distant future) and I used a couple of my EoS coupons to get free sandwiches (which EoS sent me because EoS made so many mistakes last year), and *can you believe they made another mistake on my Cannonballs! sandwich*??!!!  I have to laugh.  My sandwich was hot and wrapped tightly -- but it had no cheese on it (no Parmesan, no mozzarella -- nothing!)!!  I wanted cheese!  Also, there was hardly any sauce -- unlike my sandwiches there last December.  It was as if they gave me someone else's special order of a meatball sandwich with no sauce and no cheese!
> 
> Liza convinced me to go back in and tell the EoS person.  I wasn't going to at first because the sandwich was free and I didn't want to make a fuss, but they brought back out a sandwich with cheese on it.  The sauce was still barely there, and the cheese was much less bountiful than it had been in December.  I don't know what they're doing at that EoS, but I had hoped that now they have been in that location for 10 months things would be better.
> 
> I had to share the EoS experience with you because I recall you said that there was at least one mistake (involving tomatoes) on one of your family's sandwiches earlier this year.  They are still making those mistakes!



I saw the mini-update on the Halloween thread and I am looking forward to seeing your pictures -- and taking some of my own in less than a week!  I kind of suspected (based on previous things like the 24-hour party) the Villains thing would get really crowded.

I'm glad they fixed the EoS mistake when you pointed it out -- but that doesn't bode well for staff training if the "mistake correcting" visit had more mistakes! The way they wrap the sandwiches up it is hard to check. With DH's tomatoes last spring, they were chopped and scattered throughout the sandwich, so he basically had to take the whole thing apart to remove them, unlike a sandwich with one large tomato slice.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Today I picked up some awesome ice cream -- my favorite peppermint and some pumpkin too!! I posted more about the peppermint over in the Christmas thread for all of the peppermint junkies like me!





It is hard to believe that in a little more than 2 days I fly to CA, and that 4 days from now I will be enjoying Disneyland. The weather forecasts look good at 81/58, which is about as nice as I have any right to expect.

I did laundry this morning so I can hopefully do the bulk of my packing tonight. It feels odd to only be packing for one! The last time I flew by myself to CA was to help my mother after her ovarian cancer surgery 5 years ago. I am so happy and grateful that I get to visit her and my Dad for a much better reason this time.

I will probably be back in this thread one last time before I leave if I have time. I will be thinking happy thoughts of all of you who've helped me fill the time preparing for this trip! I wish you all a faceful of pixie dust! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels. 

I love pumpkin pie, but hate the idea of pumpkin in any other food or beverage.  Peppermint, I could take in ice cream.  Our family favorite is mint chocolate chip.  We had a chocolate covered pretzel pieces ice cream the other day.  It was good.  

I can't believe our stores are already selling pumpkins.  I'm not ready yet!

The parks look so festive with decorations.  I hope you have a great time.

The week-end will be here before you know it.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels.
> 
> I love pumpkin pie, but hate the idea of pumpkin in any other food or beverage.  Peppermint, I could take in ice cream.  Our family favorite is mint chocolate chip.  We had a chocolate covered pretzel pieces ice cream the other day.  It was good.
> 
> I can't believe our stores are already selling pumpkins.  I'm not ready yet!
> 
> The parks look so festive with decorations.  I hope you have a great time.
> 
> The week-end will be here before you know it.



Thanks!

I like pumpkin in many things, especially baked good. We'll see how the ice cream is. I might have to doctor it up with a few additions if it's too bland (or too strong).

The pumpkins are everywhere around here. It's even more jarring when it's still over 100 every day!! 

I did succumb to buying a bag of the Candy Corn M&Ms last night at Target. They are pretty good and my kids like them too. I will either have to eat them, hide them, or take them to CA if I want any of them.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

I LEAVE TODAY!! ​
I fly out tonight to join my parents in California. Right now I am feeling --->       

My family is being awesome and I've only heard a little wistfulness from the kids that they are being left home. DH says he'll miss me but he's glad I get to go.

I plan to pack a lot into my one day at Disneyland, and my little camera is going to get a workout so I can bring y'all lots of photos.

Have a great weekend!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*I'm back!!! (Did you miss me? )*

The photo are still trapped in the camera (and my laundry still needs to be done), but I can safely say that I had a great day at Disneyland with my Mom on Friday. It was an amazing trip overall and I am so glad and so blessed I was able to go to California and Disneyland.

Did we do everything on my bucket list? ... No way. You'll have to wait for the Trip Report to see what we hit and what got missed. But I read something right before I left that said, *"You won't be able to see everything at Disney in one trip. Besides, if you did, what excuse would you have to go back again?!"*

Stay tuned -- I promise to get the TR started within a week. I may first post a few of the Halloween-specific pictures over on the Halloween Superthread because they are timely.

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you had a fun trip.  It seemed so short!   

Waiting to see some Halloween decorations, as it may be a long time before I see the parks with all that.  

Hope the house was in one piece when you got home.  

Thanks for wanting to do another trip report.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi! Welcome back! I am glad you had fun and I can hardly wait to hear all about it!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Glad you had a fun trip.  It seemed so short!
> 
> Waiting to see some Halloween decorations, as it may be a long time before I see the parks with all that.
> 
> Hope the house was in one piece when you got home.
> 
> Thanks for wanting to do another trip report.



It was really short!! It was worth it though, to spend time with my parents. 

I did post a few pictures on the Halloween thread yesterday afternoon, because I knew it might take awhile to get to them in the TR, especially the night ones from the end of the day. I certainly hope it doesn't take until halloween for me to finish, but it might be a few weeks!

Honestly I think the older two kids were too busy to even notice I was gone!



kaoden39 said:


> Hi! Welcome back! I am glad you had fun and I can hardly wait to hear all about it!



Thanks! I am organizing photos and trying to get started in the next few days.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*To quote Rafiki ........................... "It is time!"*​

Time to *begin my trip report*!! Since it was only a one-day trip, it probably won't be nearly as long as the 4-day spring trip report, but I hope it's entertaining for those of you with a little time on your hands or an interest in seeing the park through my eyes if you can't be there right now.


*Before the trip, (non-Disney stuff you can skip if you don't care)*

I achieved a few "firsts" Wednesday night, all of them good. When I got to the Phoenix airport, I got to ride their new automated SkyTram from the parking garage (it's like the one that gets you between terminals at the Orlando airport). I am glad they finished it because the construction has been snarly for traffic the last couple years.

When I got on the plane, there was a big traffic jam, and I could hear several women (politely) arguing. It appears they had settled a handicapped person into the wrong seat. I saw that it was my row and told the flight attendant that I was traveling alone -- he could have my seat and put me anywhere for a 1-hour flight. I'm easy-going. My flexibility was unexpectedly rewarded when he told me to go sit in row 3. I looked back and realized Holy cow -- row 3 is _in first class!!_  I have never flown first-class before.

When I got there, my father got us all turned around leaving the Long Beach Airport and missed our freeway. Good thing my iPhone map app was there to guide us back on course. My Mom hates it when my dad drives at night, but she was manning the cell phone so they knew when I showed up, and my Dad is still much more adept at a car than a cell phone!!

Thursday my mother put me to work! She and I share the same black-thumb gene  so all of the flowers on her back patio are fake. She has some color to look at without killing the plants. Her current batch was looking old, dirty, and droopy, so she enlisted me to help her pull out and replace all of them -- 11 pots, 1 planter, and two hanging baskets.

Did I mention that I am not a flower arranger as well as a black thumb?  I am much better with symmetry than artistry. But I was a good daughter/minion and helped pull everything out. Then we went to the craft store and dropped a lot of money on more fake flowers. And lunch. But not at the craft store. When we were done, it was worth it. I photographed our results to prove to my kids that I didn't play the entire time I was away. Here are three of my favorite groups:




That night I charged up my phone, got everything into my park bag, and we decided what time to get up and going. Time for beauty sleep! _But I'm too excited too sleep!_ 


*Off to a resounding ... halt?*

I woke up shortly before my alarm went off at 5:45 and got a shower. I got ready and attempted to read the paper but I was a little too hyped up. We'd agreed on leaving at 6:30 so we'd be there in plenty of time before the parks opened at 8 a.m.

We'd driven about 2 blocks (in the dark) from my mother's house when she asked me, "Are you sure it opens at 8:00?" I was almost annoyed, but I got out my notes to double-check ... and discovered *they opened at 9:00!!*  I felt like such a fool -- how did I miss that? The only explanation I have is that we always went at 8 for EMH in the spring and somehow that overrode what I had written down. Feeling super-sheepish, I suggested we go back to the house and kill an hour before we left for real.


*I'm (REALLY) going to Disneyland!*

We got there with no further bone-headed moves by me, and were early enough to park in Pinocchio next to the Mickey and Friends structure. The tram left right away and I texted DH that I was on my "first ride of the day" His response: "Let the excitement begin!" I love this guy.

We got to the security tables about 8:20 and walked right up. There were a good number of people waiting at the gates, but that put me far enough back to photograph the PUMPKINS I had been waiting not-so-patiently to see. You will notice I photographed them a few more times as we parkhopped.
























You will also notice the gray sky in the background of all of my photos. Despite the predicted "sunny and 80 degrees," the sun never appeared and I don't think it got much above 70 all day. I never even took out my sunglasses (shocking for me). I thought of *Sherry E* and how it would be perfect Disney weather for her!

They opened the turnstiles at 8:30 and we were let in. I held my breath, but hurrah, my Annual Pass photo *finally* showed up after all of the glitches on the first trip!


*We enter the world of yesterday, tomorrow and fantasy!*









I was pretty sure they were going to hold us farther down Main Street, so I didn't rush and got a few photos. I think I am one of many DISers who have taken a picture of the plaque above.

My mother pointed out the beautiful flowers in Town Square so I got a photo of them with her. I think we both admire the horticulture because we are so painfully bad at it!




We had decided to head to Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy first, so we were held right by the entrance to Tomorrowland. I found a bathroom I don't ever remember using, right between the Plaza Inn and Astro Orbiter. Cute and decorated Main Street-style. I'm weird that I love how each land's restrooms are decorated and different.

I got this picture of the castle from where we waited. From this angle, I had to dodge a photo-bomb from the Astro Orbiter, which was running through its morning checks.




Well, I have talked so much and Disneyland isn't even open yet!!  I think I will leave off here.


PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Off to a great start (although I didn't think you'd get this TR started for a few more days), with a fun series of pictures!  I liked the photos you posted in the Halloween thread too!

I love the picture of your mom with the Fall flowers in the background.

Those turnstile pumpkins are in a funny location for photos.  When it's a gloomy day, the orange almost seems to be dull, but when the sky is clear blue the orange really, really pops -- almost like the pumpkins have been given a fresh coat of paint.  

Nope -- that's not quite the perfect Disney weather for me.  There have been days in the 70's here and there in L.A. recently (more often in the 80's), but that's not my ideal Disney temperature.  I really, really prefer daytime weather in the 60's or even into the 50's -- cool, crisp, brisk weather -- if I am roaming around DLR.  I've been to DLR when it was overcast and in the 70's before, and it wasn't cool enough for me!  However, the days that I find chilly don't happen often enough, sadly.  If I am just sitting at home, then the 70's are okay!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Off to a great start (although I didn't think you'd get this TR started for a few more days), with a fun series of pictures!  I liked the photos you posted in the Halloween thread too!
> 
> I love the picture of your mom with the Fall flowers in the background.
> 
> Those turnstile pumpkins are in a funny location for photos.  When it's a gloomy day, the orange almost seems to be dull, but when the sky is clear blue the orange really, really pops -- almost like the pumpkins have been given a fresh coat of paint.
> 
> Nope -- that's not quite the perfect Disney weather for me.  There have been days in the 70's here and there in L.A. recently (more often in the 80's), but that's not my ideal Disney temperature.  I really, really prefer daytime weather in the 60's or even into the 50's -- cool, crisp, brisk weather -- if I am roaming around DLR.  I've been to DLR when it was overcast and in the 70's before, and it wasn't cool enough for me!  However, the days that I find chilly don't happen often enough, sadly.  If I am just sitting at home, then the 70's are okay!



Yes, a crisp fall day would have been great, but I was thinking how nice we had it compared to what I had expected. It wasn't the best for blue-sky pretty pictures, but it felt a little more fall.

I knew my first post would have a lot of exposition (and I even forgot to add in some stuff about my Dad and Disneyland that I will include at the end), so I wanted to get that out of the way. I like to write while it's fresh in my mind, even if I have notes. That is the nice thing about a cell-phone Notes app -- I just pulled it out as we were waiting for rides or shows and added a couple phrases.

By the time I am done with this TR, I hope to have more-concrete plans about coming in December!  

PHXscuba

p.s. When are we going to get YOUR trip report?


----------



## PHXscuba

... when last you left us, we were eagerly awaiting the opening of Disneyland. We had decided to knock out Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy first thing since it had the potential to get a long line (as we saw later from somewhere elevated).


*Boom, boom, boom!*

When Disneyland officially opened, we "walked with purpose" with the crowd to Space Mountain. We managed to keep moving all the way to the slope of the loading ramp. I rode SMGG back in 2009, the first year it opened. My mother hadn't been to DL since they started doing it at Halloween. She is generally not a fan of spooky/ghouly, but she said it was OK. I think I still like the original Space Mountain with the "proper" soundtrack best of all. But I don't really mind that they switch it out for 6 weeks every year, especially since it requires so little downtime.

We then walked over to Star Tours, which my mother also hadn't seen since they opened the new version 2 years ago. Readers of my spring trip report may recall that I am a big Star Wars fan and that Star Tours is one of my long-term favorite Disney rides.






_This is a girl who loves Star Tours and is strangely fascinated by the 3D glasses_​
We walked all the way to the 3D glasses trays before stopping. I love the line for Star Tours -- there is so much to look at and listen to. We had a great CM loading our vehicle. Mom and I were first to the loading bay and I asked if we could sit anywhere but the first row because I don't prefer sitting that far forward and to the side. So he moved us back. While we were all buckling up, he told us, "This ride is sponsored by Wookie Cookies -- they're Chewy." We all groaned. Then during the seatbelt check, he told us (in his best Admiral Ackbar voice), "It's a trap ... no, it's a strap." I *love* it when CMs get into their parts.

One of my "bucket list items"for this trip was to get to Naboo, the only piece of the Star Tours universe I have yet to visit (YouTube doesn't count). You'll have to wait until my final ride later in the day to see if we went "under the sea." But not this flight. 

Since we were near the Matterhorn we decided to ride. We originally thought we'd do Single Rider to save time, but the line was so short when we arrived that they were letting people choose a side and we rode the slightly-less-bumpy Fantasyland side together. I rode in the front seat, made forever famous for my 6-foot-1 son's comment of "more room, my butt!"

So one, two, three was had banged out several major Disneyland rides, all of which were new to my mother.


*The good luck continues*






_*Animatronic duck alert!! *_​
I realized just then that I lacked a Birthday Button! Since the last time I was at Disneyland on my birthday was likely when I turned 3 (see my avatar picture), I figured it was OK to celebrate my birthday less than a week early. We found a Fantasyland shop near the Matterhorn and they made me a button! I wore it all day on the strap of my bag. Almost every CM wished me a happy birthday, which didn't surprise me. What DID surprise me was having random strangers wish me happy birthday *by name*! At first I was confused and thought I was running into people who knew me from home ... until I realized I was essentially wearing a name tag.  Then I thought it was really sweet of them to take the time to give me happy wishes. 

Of course we needed a snack by then. Fortuitously, there was a churro cart within a few feet of the shop where I got my birthday button. There are no churros in the United States better than Disneyland churros -- I tried a different one at a football game Friday night and there was no comparison.

We inhaled our churros on the way to the Finding Nemo submarines. The line looked a little longish but the sign said 5-minute wait. The CMs promised it would only be 5 minutes and they were spot-on. I forget that the ride loads in great bunches and they were running several subs at once.









I think my mother quite enjoyed the subs. She had just seen _Finding Nemo_ with my kids a few weeks earlier.

We knew we wanted to hop to DCA for Radiator Springs Racers FPs, so I checked my Mobile Magic app to see if they were giving out a post-sunset return time. It was getting near, so we headed for the Hub.

The Photopass photographer didn't have a line, so we decided to stop for the obligatory castle shot. The photographers were really nice to us all day and never even tried to convince us to take a Photopass shot if I asked them to just take one with my camera.











_I'm walking right down the middle of Main Street USA_​
We left Disneyland and walked across the Esplanade. I saw the security from afar off and zoomed in to take a couple discreet pictures because the dogs looked just like my black Lab!









We got to the FP machines when they were giving out a perfect time -- 6:50-7:50. Of course we were hungry again, so we strolled through Radiator Springs on our way to the Pacific Wharf area where we could hear the siren song of Ghirardelli (once again, where is that drooling smiley??)

We got our pumpkin spice chocolate sample (I got two because it was my birthday!) and decided to split a waffle bowl with chocolate ice cream. Yummers. We sat outside; the mariachis were playing down the street so we even had entertainment.

My mother saw the Ferris wheel (or Mickey's Not-So-Fun Wheel) in the distance and wanted to go on. I had talked her into the non-swinging cars before we arrived. I should have checked my app before we walked around the WoC lagoon, because it was 20 minutes for both types of cars when we got there. Thanks, but no thanks. On our way over, we did get a shot of us in front of the Paradise Pier rides.




I think I'll leave us standing on the shores of Paradise Pier ...


PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Like all the pictures.  I really like the characters made out of pumpkins.

Seems like mom had a great time with you!

We like the Paradise Pier area.  My kids went more than a few times on Screamin', so I like to explore and people watch.  We also find ourselves there most evenings, as TSM runs even when WOC is happening.  

Waiting to see what you did in the Pier area.


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, I don't know when I'll get to another TR installment, but I do have a bit of "Random Dis-ness" to tide you all over for a couple days.

At breakfast yesterday, DH was telling DD11 how the nurse who gave him his flu shot looked like Attila the Hun.
DD11: Who's Attila the Hun?
Me: You know, like the Huns in _Mulan_?
_Yep, all my children's knowledge (right or wrong) comes from Disney movies!_ 

Best news of the week! I found the fall decoration I've been stalking!! I saw it a few weeks ago. I dropped several hints about it as a birthday gift. Birthday came and went. So I decided to use some birthday money to buy it. The first Hobby Lobby no longer had one.  I had business in another part of town, so I checked another Hobby Lobby. I didn't see it but asked an employee, who found one high on a shelf practically invisible in a display!! 




Isn't it prefect?! Even better, I realized the place I was planning to put it was perfect!!




(If you don't get it, go watch Cinderella again)

So it makes me happy when I look at the cute little pumpkin coach. But I fear it is going to make all of my other fall decorations look old by comparison and I may end up buying more new decorations.

Have a great first-weekend-of-October!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the little update.  Life has kept me busy too.  DD made her school soccer team and still is playing for the soccer club we belong to.  Between games, practices and homework, we are really busy.  

We are planning our nex year's trip to WDW.  I may be a few more years before thinking about a west coast trip again.  

Hope your October has been going well.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the little update.  Life has kept me busy too.  DD made her school soccer team and still is playing for the soccer club we belong to.  Between games, practices and homework, we are really busy.
> 
> We are planning our nex year's trip to WDW.  I may be a few more years before thinking about a west coast trip again.
> 
> Hope your October has been going well.



Oh, the double-soccer trouble! That will make any family crazy. DH is the assistant coach of DS8's soccer team, so I can subcontract most of that out to him. Which is good, since I am a uniform mom for DS17's marching band and roped into many Friday and Saturday nights for the next 6 weeks. 

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm kind of glad we're not doing WDW in the near future while they sort out the whole FastPass Plus stuff. I hope they get it all together before you go! But I am still planning to go to WDW again ... someday. If they would start announcing some of the supposedly-coming stuff like Star Wars it might give me more of a target date.

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, me too!  They say it will be going live on Dec 1, so I hope all will be resolved by the end of the summer.  

SW land would be something my teen would want to see.  We are hoping to see the new mine ride.

For us, WDW is cheaper to fly to, and there is so much more to do in Orlando.  But we liked DLR, it is just we have been there twice, and until they have more new, it may be awhile.

Yep, kids keep life on high, schedules on top of schedules. Sounds like your family is busy too.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## PHXscuba

This installment was going to be one long one, but in loading the photos I discovered that I will have to break it in 2 because I just took too many photos!!!

We are currently stranded on the shores of Paradise Pier, wondering what to do now that the Mickey Not-So-Fun Wheel line was too long for us impatient types ...


*On with the shows!*

We decided on a few things -- we had spent a lot of time in the Paradise Pier area in March and my mother doesn't ride Screamin. We were thirsty and I hadn't had any soda yet that day. So we wandered our way back out of Paradise Pier, stopping at a gift shop to buy bottled sodas. I find unless I am going to be sitting for awhile, a bottled soda is better because it can go on most rides without incident and can be discreetly tucked into a bag to go into shows/buildings/etc.

I don't remember exactly what order these next few things happened, but we lucked into several of the small shows that DCA has added in the last couple years. We only watched snippets of each, but they were fun to "happen upon."

I didn't get any pictures of the Green Army Men because they were starting to finish up as we approached.




Phineas and Ferb were doing the "SIMP -- Squirrels in My Pants" song when we walked up. I love trying to explain stuff like that to my mother. Luckily she's seen a few episodes with my kids to know it's all OK.




While walking through Condor Flats, we noticed they were about to start the Minnie's Fly Girls show and stayed a few minutes, but not long enough to see Minnie. I heard they are ending this show soon ... too bad.




I think we first saw part of the trolley show on our way into DCA and then the end of the next one when we returned to Carthay Circle.

Somewhere in between all of these mini-shows, we saw It's Tough to Be a Bug -- we wanted to do it in March but it was closed the night we were there with my Mom. Mom giggled when her seat got poked or "run under." No matter how many times I see it it still catches me a little!

Coming out of Bug's Land, we eyed the sky, the temperature (I think I was still wearing my hoodie), and Grizzly River Rapids. Neither of us felt like chancing a total soaking when we didn't have the sunshine to dry us off. Since you know that the sun never did come out that day, you can probably guess that GRR remains on my "AP bucket list."

The big reason we had hopped to DCA was for the RSR FPs at an evening time. Since we had spent a whole day together in DCA in the spring, we really wanted to devote more time to Disneyland and especially the things that were new or Halloween-specific.


*So back we go*

So we headed out of DCA. When we got to the exit, they wanted to stamp our hands again and we told them we already had one from DL. They stamped us anyways for good measure. As we strolled across the esplanade, my mother  raised a good question -- now that they take your picture, is there a good reason for hand stamps? I didn't really have a good answer for her. We kept letting them stamp our hands each time we hopped because it was easier than explaining we already had multiple handstamps. My stamp is probably STILL there if you looked at it under a blacklight!




Of course I had to take another picture of the pumpkins since I didn't have a good angle of Minnie from before the park opened. My mother was very patient with my crazy picture taking.

We got an Indiana Jones FP on our way through Adventureland and headed for New Orleans Square. I was finally going to meet the Pumpkin King!!

Jack Skellington was meeting in front of the gates that have been used for HMH FP in the past. They stretched the line back toward the train station, behind the fountain. While we waited, I got some pictures of the side of the HM.











I thought it looked interesting in sepia too.




Jack was taking a lot of time with each family. I was torn between _"how sweet"_ and my natural impatience. After awhile, the hostess came through the line to tell us that Jack would be leaving and coming right back ... with Sally!! That was a bonus. We were about 6 families from the front when he left.

Well, Disney's "5 minutes" must not run on the same clock as mine, but Jack did come back and brought the lovely Sally with him! I snapped a couple shots while they walked past me.









I could tell as I neared the front of the line that both characters were being really kind with the kids, especially the little ones who were unsure about Jack. Sally would crouch down by them and ask them about what they would be for Halloween, what that had been doing that day, etc. Then she'd gently turn them around toward the camera and Jack would lean in. Great approach.

I handed off my camera to the attendant and she started shooting even as Jack and I chatted briefly. I asked him if he'd come up with anything new this Halloween.









I'm not sure my mother has ever seen Nightmare Before Christmas, so she was happy to rest on a bench and hold my bag part of the time I was in line.

Our visit to the Haunted Mansion would flow very nicely here, but it would put me over the picture-per-post limit, so I will stop there and you have the anticipation of where we're going next!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Lucky you ... this TR installment will be mostly photos and less of my yammering.

After visiting with the Pumpkin King himself, it was time to get in line for the Haunted Mansion Holiday. I wasn't excited about getting in what looked like another long line, but I also knew the line would most likely only get worse as the day wore on and locals came to the park that Friday evening.

I took lots of photos of the outside ...






















I covet this ribbon!














I surreptitiously got a picture of this guy's T-shirt in line. Too funny!
















Smiling selfie with our lovely grays! Next, my attempts to be artistic ...



















I didn't try to take any pictures inside, both because my camera just isn't set up for it, and I wanted to enjoy the ride. The new stretching room projections are pretty cool, and the gingerbread house is incredible (and still had that strong gingerbread smell).

The two long lines -- the Jack Skellington meet and the HMH -- had left us in a bind. Our Indiana Jones FPs were still valid, but if we used them (even with FP, IJ takes a long time), we would almost certainly miss the show of Mickey and the Magical map that we wanted to attend on the other end of the park.

So what did we choose? Could we have it all in the happiest place on earth? Stay tuned ...


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the pictures.  We did not see any fall decor  since the HH was closed off when we went.  I will get to a park in the fall someday.  It will be the first time we will get to see Christmas holiday decor.  I am looking forward to it.  The crowds, not so much.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  We did not see any fall decor  since the HH was closed off when we went.  I will get to a park in the fall someday.  It will be the first time we will get to see Christmas holiday decor.  I am looking forward to it.  The crowds, not so much.



Fall is one of my favorite seasons and Disneyland definitely does it right. Since I was in WDW in October 2 years ago, I think I can safely compare them and say that Disneyland does it much better than the Magic Kingdom if you like fall/Halloween. I haven't attended either party to compare them.

Disneyland's decorations were very inspiring for me -- I totally covet that black and white ribbon from the HMH. I am trying to upgrade my Halloween/fall decor and get rid of some of the plasticky Halloween stuff from the past. _Shhhh! The kids haven't noticed a few things missing. _Another project came in a little under budget so I've given myself permission to add a couple nicer things.

The crowds are definitely a downside to the extra stuff Disney adds during holidays. I really have to restrain my do-it-all tendencies and focus on a few must-dos each trip. You'll have to wait and see whether I got to the ones I put on the September bucket list (incentive to keep reading!)

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

More trip report!!

Here's the cliffhanger I left you with: We have an Indiana Jones FP and can make it back to the ride before it expires (darn expiring FPs). But the time to wait/ride IJ would never allow us to make the Mickey and the Magical Map show.

So what did we do? We split the difference!! We returned to the FP distribution and got FP for a slightly later time, comfortably after the Map show would be over. Since we weren't going to use our now-active FPs, we gave them away to two girls entering the FP distribution area, asking them if they wanted to ride right away. They were very happy! The CM manning the area saw us give the FPs away and thanked us for being nice. No problem, I said, we got another set to use later. He was insistent that we had gone above and beyond and gave us an "any ride FP" to use anytime that day! It's always nice to get a little pixie dust!

Next we had to go the treehouse to get my favorite photo!




It is appropriate that I share this lovely picture today because it is my mother's birthday!!  This was the one photo I wanted most from this trip with her. 

Since we had just a little time before heading over to the show, we wandered through the treehouse. Obviously I come every trip, but my mother hadn't been in years, maybe even before it became Tarzan's.

There are some great views from the top.



















After that, we went to get our Dole Whips!! There were about 10 people in line outside, so I parked my mom in line and used my Super Special Secret DIS Knowledge to go inside the Tiki Room waiting area, where there was one guy getting Dole Whips. We shared an I-know-this-is-the-secret-place smile and I texted my mom to join me.

No photos of the Dole ice cream (which was delicious, btw), because we ate and walked our way back to the Fantasyland Theater. We arrived about 10 minutes before showtime and secured perfect seats in the middle, most of the way back.

While waiting, I looked at the Times Guide because I wanted to go the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree next. Unfortunately, when I looked closely, it had just closed at 2:00!!  Only on that day.  I was mad at myself for not checking the time more closely earlier, because I had missed my only chance. I don't know why they closed early but I'm thinking special event.




Even though I was disappointed about missing the Halloween carnival, I really enjoyed the Mickey and the Magical Map show. I am a big live-show person (we have tickets to see Lion King when it comes through Phoenix next month) and I can't resist musicals. The singing and dancing were good and it kept the audience engaged. The live trumpet is a nice touch and the streamers at the end were like the "fireworks" of the show. I gave some of mine to the kids sitting next to me and draped a set around my neck.

So now we retraced our steps to Adventureland to ride Indiana Jones. It wasn't a must-do, but it is another favorite and I couldn't pass it up if it was easily done. Awesome as always.

While in the IJ line, there was a mother and teenage daughter in front of us and we struck up a conversation. I complimented the mother's scarf -- it was black with white scroll patterns that made subtle Hidden Mickeys. She had just bought it in the Bazaar across the walkway!! After the ride I made a beeline over to the shop and hunted it down. $22 and my favorite color combo. With Mickeys. I should have bought it on the spot. Much to my annoyance, I left and never made it back to the store. If I go back in December it's definitely on my list!!

By this time it was 3:30 and time to find some food and a spot for the parade. We got in line for the Red Wagon corn dogs and I dashed over to get a FP for Star Tours -- gotta try for Naboo again -- while we waited. Equipped with two enormous corn dogs and apples, we found a spot nearly curbside in the Hub and dug in.




I was trying to get an "artistic" shot of my corn dog and the Matterhorn, but the focus kept getting screwy. My mother saw what I was doing and told me I should be taking a picture of the monstrous pork shank (or turkey leg) the man in front of us was gnawing on. Ewwww ...




I turned my attention to prettier "artistic" photos and found a nice orange Mickey balloon waving in front of the decorated storefronts.




That is a nice image to end on. I bet you can guess what my next set of photos will be!


PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for all the photos.  I love all the things to do in both parks.  We never saw Minnie in the trolley, but we did ride it.  The conductor was funny.  

Waiting to see what else.

We are getting ready for our holiday trip.  While we aren't doing WDW, we are going to dinner at kona one night, as we like the food there, and then we can see not park Disney decor.  2 months to go.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for all the photos.  I love all the things to do in both parks.  We never saw Minnie in the trolley, but we did ride it.  The conductor was funny.
> 
> Waiting to see what else.
> 
> We are getting ready for our holiday trip.  While we aren't doing WDW, we are going to dinner at kona one night, as we like the food there, and then we can see not park Disney decor.  2 months to go.



Lynne --

We rode the trolley in March and I agree that the conductors are great! We had to wait while they timed the two trolleys right, and so they were playing Disney trivia games with the passengers. I love seeing CMs excited about their jobs!

I can't believe you could get that close to WDW and not go to a park! That would be hard for me. But I'd love to be there someday at Christmastime and  see all of the holiday stuff, and I know the hotels are a big part of that. Remind me -- are you going to other theme parks while you're there? I think my kids will want to fit in Universal next time we go to Orlando.

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

It won't be too hard, as we are planning on WDW in the late summer next year.

Since we have Platinum SW passes, we are doing the Busch parks.  DC, SWO, Aquadica and BGT.  I got a great rate on the Residence Inn, so that will be our home for the holidays.

We love USO, and I have an annual pass, but we may eat in CW one night, and save the parks for the late summer trip, as the new HP land should be open by then.

We want a more relaxing vacation, as I am sure we will have crowds and traffic during the holidays.

My kids love fast rides, so our late summer will be at USO, but will include WDW, as I bribed the teen with a stay at the Beach Club.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> It won't be too hard, as we are planning on WDW in the late summer next year.
> 
> Since we have Platinum SW passes, we are doing the Busch parks.  DC, SWO, Aquadica and BGT.  I got a great rate on the Residence Inn, so that will be our home for the holidays.
> 
> We love USO, and I have an annual pass, but we may eat in CW one night, and save the parks for the late summer trip, as the new HP land should be open by then.
> 
> We want a more relaxing vacation, as I am sure we will have crowds and traffic during the holidays.
> 
> My kids love fast rides, so our late summer will be at USO, but will include WDW, as I bribed the teen with a stay at the Beach Club.



I think if I was there around the holidays I would definitely want to do more relaxing.  It's great when you're able to go often enough that it's an option.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

At the rate I'm going, this Halloween-time trip report is going to take until Christmas!! It was a busy weekend, so I'd better get a move on!


*The parade!!*

I like parades and shows -- musical, spectacle, etc. My family -- DH mostly -- will only "stop" for fireworks, shows, parades and the like if I specifically ask. So I was looking forward to see the parade -- and sitting down for awhile!









As a former band kid, I thought these drummers were the perfect way to open the parade. They had such enthusiasm and genuinely looked like they were having fun, kind of a "Can you believe they pay us to do this?!" glee.









The gloomy skies didn't make for great photos, but I bet the dancers prefer not parading in the blazing sun.




I know they're pinatas, but I still think they look ridiculous. I wonder what the "pecking order" is for dancers -- do you get first dibs by seniority? Do you commit to a certain dance and then hope the costume isn't too goofy? Do they cross-train to get a break? These are the kind of things that run through my loopy brain ...




Having the Matterhorn as a backdrop made some photos look especially cool.









I'm glad I got to see the whole parade after only catching the last bit in March. I think it's great and energetic. I don't love that they basically shut down big chunks of the park over an hour in advance (we had thought about riding Storybookland Canal Boats an hour before the parade but they were already shut down and the area being roped off). I hate getting caught on the wrong side of the parade (a little foreshadowing for later)


*A spin around the galaxy, and the park, and the briar patch*

After the parade we were in the perfect place to easily use our FPs for Star Tours ride #2.









My mother was having some problems with using my camera, especially when it was loud. One major way you can tell when my camera actually snaps a photo is the electronic "shutter" you hear -- a feature I love about my procession of Canons. Mom's hearing is pretty good, but certain frequencies (and electronics to be honest) give her trouble. She'd think she took my photo, then I'd look and discover she didn't hold the shutter down long enough to snap. So a few selfies of me.

No Naboo this time again!! It was nice for my mother to see the differing storylines and how it was almost a completely different ride than our first time that morning.

My mother hadn't been to Innoventions, so we wandered over there. We had just missed the Asimo show, so we just looked at the Iron man stuff.









A few minutes there and a walk around the House of the "future downstairs was enough for us. It is truly an underused corner of the park that I really, really, really hope they do something major with, like the Star Wars rumors I keep hearing.

We thought we'd use our "any ride FPs" at Splash Mountain before it got too cold -- it was already after 5 p.m. We hopped on the train to circle the park.






*The backside of pumpkins! *​
We got to Splash Mountain and walked through the FP line ... all the way to the merge point near the ride. There was no one in the standby line at that point either, so there was no reason to use the special FPs. 

Honestly, I held my breath the entire time we were on the ride. It was late enough and cool enough that I _really_ didn't want either of us to get sloshed. Thankfully it worked and we both emerged no more than sprinkled.




We did, however, get backed up a few places. We were stuck so long at the bottom of the final lift hill (and getting whiplash every 30 seconds from the next log to hit) that I finally pulled out my camera to get a possum portrait.

Splash Mountain lets off too close to Pooh Corner to not go in. I found a Jack Skellington trading pin for my Halloween lanyard, then got us a Tigger Tail to split. 

We ate the Tigger Tail in the very short line for Winnie the Pooh -- the ride, not the character. Although I would have stood in line with my mother to meet Eeyore, her favorite character.

I will leave you with a conundrum before my next installment:






They're ducks. Why do they need a canoe? ​

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Some "Random Dis-ness" for the day ...

First, I really liked *Toy Story of Terror*. Very cute. I love seeing the familiar characters' universe expanded as we learn more about them. Great to see Jessie be the hero too. It will stay on my DVR for a while.






*I won! I won!* An artist/Disney fan whose blog I follow was doing a giveaway and this picture (above) was one of the prizes! I consider myself blessed but not particularly lucky, so I was floored to see I won out of 800-plus entries. The print is going on my computer desk with some of my other Mickey stuff.

*A sad note:* Number of people in this house dressing up for Halloween: *Six*. Number dressing up as Disney characters: *Zero*, maybe one depending on how you count.

DH: Willie from Duck Dynasty -- he and his brother doing it together -- DH's beard fits
Me: Witch-y. I have a cute Halloween T-shirt and a cute fascinator-style mini witch hat. Some years I dress up more than others.
DS17: Darth Vader. I don't think it counts as "Disney"
DD14: Greek goddess Athena. She didn't like the toga I borrowed so she is making her own. Hoo boy.
DD11: Angel
DS8: Ninja

I looked back at last Halloween and none of the kids was Disney either?!   I'd love to do family costumes but the kids would veto it. Maybe if we ever go to Disneyland's Halloween party.

I'm interested to see what they do with the "Jingle Cruise" if I go in December. I don't mind twists to the usual rides, especially if they aren't permanent and seem in the "spirit" of things. I desperately need to get my act together on all that.

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the pictures and info.

Yep, sadly,  no Disney costumes in our house either.  DD is a cute maid, with bright lime green stockings.  Blue and lime green check short short dress.

Cannot believe Halloween is Thursday.  So fast.  

My. DM is in your town this week end.  She is attending her great neice's wedding.  She said the weather is in the 80s.  So jealous.  39 this morning.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the pictures and info.
> 
> Yep, sadly,  no Disney costumes in our house either.  DD is a cute maid, with bright lime green stockings.  Blue and lime green check short short dress.
> 
> Cannot believe Halloween is Thursday.  So fast.
> 
> My. DM is in your town this week end.  She is attending her great neice's wedding.  She said the weather is in the 80s.  So jealous.  39 this morning.



The weather is warm and I'm sure for someone from somewhere cold the weather is great. But it really doesn't feel much like "fall" or "Halloween" when it's been 90 for the last week and I'm wearing flip-flops everywhere!

Yes, Halloween is almost here and gone. I can tell because the stores are trying to subtly slide their fall stuff out and put the Christmas front and center.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

I am the only one in the house with anything Disney related to wear. I have a pair of Ursula Minnie Mouse ears that I had to order from the Disney store.


----------



## PHXscuba

Homestretch, people. I really want this finished up by Halloween, before the spirit of the season disappears and everyone (possibly including me) is wanting Christmas. The good news is that I think I can finish the day up in 2 installments, plus one post-trip wrap-up.

So no one took on the ducks question? Is anyone except Lynne still reading along?

After we rode Pooh, hit a bathroom, and pondered the ducks, we knew it was time to work our way over to DCA in time to see Radiator Springs lit up and use our FPs for RSR. Bad DISer -- I got us totally caught in the snarl from the 6:30 parade. It had just started on Main Street when we got there. A CM by the flagpole got a group of us through between floats or we would have been stuck there a lot longer.

We got into DCA (hop #3?) and headed for Radiator Springs. The whole "lighting time" is one of those unanswerable Disneyland mysteries -- it's not posted anywhere. The closest answer I found online was "5 minutes past sunset," which I had looked up was about 6:50 that day.

Problem was, there was never any sun TO set that day. It was just turning a darker shade of gray. I started asking CMs in Radiator Springs if they knew what time the lights would go on. Here's what I got:

(asked around 6:50 p.m.)
CM #1: I don't know, about 7:40
CM #2: 7:30, I think
CM #3: In 15 or 20 minutes?

So we had a dilemma -- kill up to 50 minutes waiting around for lights, or what? My impatience won out and we got in line for Luigi's Flying Tires, which my mother had enjoyed in March.

The line wasn't long and we quickly got to the outdoor portion. Less than 5 minutes after we entered the queue, the whole town lit up.   Pretty much right around the time the 'Net said it would. DIS 1, Me 0. I wish I wouldn't have been so impatient. I wish the CMs wouldn't have given me bad information. I wish Disney would post the info somewhere in Radiator Springs, like maybe weekly in the window at Flo's. I know most people don't wait around for it, but I was disappointed I missed it.

I swallowed my frustration and we had fun on Luigi's. We picked a tire away from the others and got it up to good speed with some judicious leaning. We were having entirely too much fun for a couple of grown women -- see what Disneyland does to us?! One little boy lost his birthday-ears hat and we watched it blow around the ride the whole time. Amazingly it didn't get smooshed and they retrieved it at ride's end.

We got in line with our RSR FPs. Standby wait was posted at 95 minutes and looked it. The FP line was still pretty long (the single-rider was even longer). I took out my camera and started to play with the settings to get some cool night pictures. Although I had fiddled with the settings the week before and thought I knew how to switch them, I couldn't figure it out on the spot. Grumpy PHX. So I apologize that these last few posts have distinctly few photos.









It was all worth the hassle because the ride was gorgeous at night. I can't think of a single fast outdoor Disney ride I don't enjoy more at night -- the feeling of air rushing by is heightened by the darkness. 




We had no plans to buy the ride photo, but I burst out laughing when I saw it -- my mother's face (back row middle) completely covered by the arms of the enthusiastic Japanese tourists in the front row.

We left Radiator Springs (now beautifully lit) and trekked back out of DCA. The lines to get back into DL had grown with locals on a Friday night and were about 20 people deep, which gave me a chance to take MORE PUMPKIN PICTURES!











We both thought Pluto looked weird in the dark.​
We got to the riverfront and the Fantasmic sitting-down area in front of the rope was just full. We got right behind the rope where I knew it would be the first row standing. It seemed a perfect spot, so I plunked my mother down and left her my sweatshirt to hold a spot. I told her to not let anyone take it.

I headed to the Harbour Gallery because I heard they had pumpkin cheesecake! On my way, I took one spooky shot of the Haunted Mansion.




The line for Harbour Gallery was super-long. I should have expected it, in front of the Haunted Mansion and so close to Fantasmic. The cheesecake is not on the menu, and I was reluctant to stand in a long line to find out they didn't have it when I got to the front. So I asserted myself a bit and asked if I could squeeze in just to ask 1 question. Some nice people let me and YES! they had the cheesecake.

So I waited, and waited, and waited. My poor feet were really starting to ache. I texted my Mom that it would be awhile and texted DH what we were up to. I caught up on my trip notes and on Facebook. People left the window with amazing-looking baked potatoes. I finally got to the front (after almost 30 minutes) and ordered my cheesecake!

What they gave me looked decidedly underwhelming. The little plastic container was smaller than a hockey puck and cost $5.19. Even for Disney that seems pricey. While waiting for the cheesecake I spied the zombie gingerbread cookies that Sherry had eaten on the Limited Time Magic day a week earlier. I gently squeezed one and it still seemed soft so I made a spot decision to buy one to fill out our snack.




If you know how big the gingerbread cookies are, you can see how small the cheesecake is. I shot this on top of a trashcan while walking back (I speculated my mother would think I had lost it taking pictures of my food).

I had to go way out and around to get back to my mother as Parade Control had shifted to one-way traffic by then -- i.e. go all the way to the treehouse before doubling back to the riverfront. Thankfully I found my Mom and my spot intact. We gobbled down the cheesecake, which was really good -- I just wish it had been double the portion. We also pulled apart and ate our poor gingerbread cookie. Most delicious zombie ever -- soft and flavorful. I seriously want both snacks *right now*.

I think that's a good place to break -- tummies full and waiting for a classic Disneyland show. Stay tuned for the rest of our evening in the next installment!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that lighting area thing.  I knew from the Dis, that it happened, but we too had very unhelpful CMs.  We ended up eating at Flo's when the lights went on, so we did not see any ceremony or anything.  I did like riding all the rides in that area at night.

The most fun we had on the tires was when we were riding them and the DL fireworks were happening.  We kept moving our tire to catch sight of the high fireworks.  It was fun to see them appear as being so close.

Never had cheesecake or cookies from the parks.  We are ice cream and chocolate people.  Kids really liked the ice cream cone cones.  Even a single or regular was huge.  As a birthday treat, my DD picked a chocolate and peanut butter square from the Trolly Treats.  That square was expensive, very very rich, and was delicious.  We nibbled on it for hours.

Thanks for continuing.  I really like to see the pictures.  Your DM is such a good sport.  

And yes, even though your October is really warm, my DM was happy to be in the warmth.  It has been below normal and cool this past week, with a very strong wind.  Really feels like fall is here.  I like the trees with all their gold, orange, brown and green leaves.  Other than the cool temps, I love the fall.

Finally, even in the east, yes, our stores are eagerly pushing Christmas now.  Heck, even Thanksgiving things are pretty much gone from our stores too.  I have to wait until at least Halloween is over before I get any Christmas spirit.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, that lighting area thing.  I knew from the Dis, that it happened, but we too had very unhelpful CMs.  We ended up eating at Flo's when the lights went on, so we did not see any ceremony or anything.  I did like riding all the rides in that area at night.
> 
> The most fun we had on the tires was when we were riding them and the DL fireworks were happening.  We kept moving our tire to catch sight of the high fireworks.  It was fun to see them appear as being so close.
> 
> Never had cheesecake or cookies from the parks.  We are ice cream and chocolate people.  Kids really liked the ice cream cone cones.  Even a single or regular was huge.  As a birthday treat, my DD picked a chocolate and peanut butter square from the Trolly Treats.  That square was expensive, very very rich, and was delicious.  We nibbled on it for hours.
> 
> Thanks for continuing.  I really like to see the pictures.  Your DM is such a good sport.
> 
> And yes, even though your October is really warm, my DM was happy to be in the warmth.  It has been below normal and cool this past week, with a very strong wind.  Really feels like fall is here.  I like the trees with all their gold, orange, brown and green leaves.  Other than the cool temps, I love the fall.
> 
> Finally, even in the east, yes, our stores are eagerly pushing Christmas now.  Heck, even Thanksgiving things are pretty much gone from our stores too.  I have to wait until at least Halloween is over before I get any Christmas spirit.



I love the ice cream and chocolate too!! I told myself that since I get some bonus days this year with my AP that I would branch out and try a few new or seasonal things. So many sweets, so little time!



kaoden39 said:


> I am the only one in the house with anything Disney related to wear. I have a pair of Ursula Minnie Mouse ears that I had to order from the Disney store.



I love little hats and ears! This year I bought a cute mini witch hat that sits on a headband and sort of goes with my Halloween shirt. I should have bought a Disney one but the lil' hat was an impulse buy and only $3. I'm not sure there's anything for $3 at Disneyland these days, even soda!

Why do my posts always lead back to food? 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> I love the ice cream and chocolate too!! I told myself that since I get some bonus days this year with my AP that I would branch out and try a few new or seasonal things. So many sweets, so little time!
> 
> 
> 
> I love little hats and ears! This year I bought a cute mini witch hat that sits on a headband and sort of goes with my Halloween shirt. I should have bought a Disney one but the lil' hat was an impulse buy and only $3. I'm not sure there's anything for $3 at Disneyland these days, even soda!
> 
> Why do my posts always lead back to food?
> 
> PHXscuba



No I would almost bet that postcards are the only thing that are under $3. But, face it Disney is our drug.


----------



## PHXscuba

How have I managed to stretch this one day to EIGHT trip installments? I am very, very wordy. And this post is typical -- I think you're gonna get one photo with the last few things we did.

We had just finished our miniature cheesecake and vanquished our zombie cookie when the announcement came that we all had to stand up behind the rope and everyone in front had to sit. Two immediate problems -- I had barely been sitting down for 5 minutes after standing in that long Harbour Gallery line and all the walking.  My poor feet and back. Second, the people just in front of us (in front of the rope) did NOT want to sit down despite being told by a CM. I didn't mind that their stroller was still up since they were in the back of the sitting area, but they were blocking us and a shorter family next to us. They finally sat down, grumpily. They tell you all along it's a sitting area -- I was dying to sit!

Then right at show time two large men came cutting through the sitting-down area to join their party (and picked the worst possible path to cut through). One of them stumbled and fell on a woman in front of us. He hit her head and I could tell from sneaking glances that she was in some distress, enough so that they were talking to a CM afterward. You can imagine what I thought of those latecomers. 

Then Fantasmic started and I was transported into the epic tale of good and evil. I really like the show and seeing the use of multi-media -- live characters, water screens, the dragon, puppets, _a whole pirate ship_. There's just so much to look at. I was disappointed that the eels are not there right now.

My mother was glad she had finally seen it but liked World of Color much better. She is a fan of beauty, not conflict, so it didn't surprise me. I still like both.

My plan at that point was to sit down (my aching feet were dying from the standing at that point) and see as much of the fireworks from there as we could. I knew it would be a zoo in the Hub. The Fantasmic seating area thinned out considerably. We should've stayed there but when the fireworks started my mother started edging toward the fireworks, hoping for a better view, and despite my major reservations, I let her lead me.

About the time we hit a mass of people we realized two things: One, we had a worse view from where we were with more trees in the way. Two: we were now in a one-way, don't-stop-here area and were pretty much forced out through Adventureland. We wormed our way into the Hub and snuck into the back of a roped-off area with about a 60 percent view. My mother saw enough to whet her appetite if she wants to come back and see the whole show, and I got to see a good portion of my favorite Disney fireworks. So not a total loss despite the confusion and my FEET!

After the fireworks it was general chaos. We still held a use-anywhere FP that was starting to look not as useful -- I found out we couldn't use it for the special holiday overlays, so no Space Mountain or Haunted Mansion. We'd already done Indiana Jones and I certainly wasn't chancing Splash Mountain at that late hour. With no interest in Autopia, I talked my mother into one more spin around the galaxy on Star Tours, hoping to finally see the watery world of Naboo.

Or not. We saw at least one new scene, but no Naboo. The only water was my sad tears.  Oh well, guess I'll have to go back to Disneyland again! 




We decided to do one more thing before leaving. Luckily for my feet, it was located between us and the exit and involved a large amount of sitting. We went in to see Great Adventures with Mr. Lincoln. We got there a few minutes early and watched most of the little show with Steve Martin and Donald that they made for Disneyland's 50th anniversary.

If I ever saw the Lincoln show as a child I do not recall it. I'm certain it wouldn't have been a big priority to a teen let loose on her own. I enjoyed the show but was struggling to stay awake by that point -- it was almost 11 and I had been up before 6 a.m. My mother will likely not let me live down that early start.

So we made it to the parking trams and only waited through two sets of trams. The tram driver was much peppier than I was and had us playing a rollercoaster game where we all raised our arms and said "Wheeee!" ... but in a whisper voice to avoid waking any sleeping children.

Our drive home was totally uneventful, just the way I hoped.

Stay tuned in a couple days, when I review my original "bucket list" for the trip and check off what I accomplished ... and see what's on deck next.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, it shouldn't be a fall trip report without wishing everyone a Happy Halloween! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Halloween!  Hope you and the family had a great time trick or treating.

I hate latecomers.  The first time we watched WOC, some large adults pushed my DD then 8 so hard against the brick wall, she couldn't move.  I was so angry, I finally put her in front of me, resting on my knees.  It was not fun.  


Thank you for the update.  We enjoy seeing the parks decorated and reading what you did.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, before I completely wrap up, I wanted to share one more piece of my trip that I meant to share at the beginning.

If you've read along since the beginning you might remember a first-page post on my Dad and Disneyland. He is a longtime fan of Disney and Disneyland and probably has read more books about it than I have. He is 79 now and has some balance issues that prevent him from enjoying the parks.

But the day before my Mom and I went in September, Dad and I took a long walk to our favorite frozen yogurt place and we talked about Disneyland. I finally got a chance to ask him when he very FIRST went to Disneyland. I knew it was early on.

He said he had been there within the first year the park was open, in the spring he thinks. He was stationed in San Diego with the Navy and drove up with a date for the day. He specifically remembers riding Autopia, the pack mules and the stagecoach, seeing the Indian village, and the Jungle Cruise. He said they did "everything" and were done in only a few hours!

I'm glad I got a chance to ask him about it. I hate to even think about it, but I'm starting to treat every visit I have with him as if it could be the last time. He is a huge part of the reason I have always loved Disneyland and why I got to go so often as a child. As teens it was big treat one year when he took us kids -- individually -- for a day at Disneyland to celebrate our good grades. I don't have to explain or hide my love for the parks because my parents _get it_. And two of their three kids love it too. My brother liked it and married into a Disney-crazy family. My sister is only so-so about it -- she hates the high prices and long lines. I'm working on her!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

........I finally read your March TR   Nothing like taking 7 months to come back and catch up!!    I just love the colors during the spring time at the park....I just don't like all the crowds!  You had a ton of great pics & your family looked like they were having a blast!  Loved all the posed on-ride pics!!  

Enjoyed seeing the Halloween/Fall decorations for your birthday trip!  Is your birthday on the 20th?  (mines the 22nd) 

Looking forward to meeting you in December!!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> ........I finally read your March TR   Nothing like taking 7 months to come back and catch up!!    I just love the colors during the spring time at the park....I just don't like all the crowds!  You had a ton of great pics & your family looked like they were having a blast!  Loved all the posed on-ride pics!!
> 
> Enjoyed seeing the Halloween/Fall decorations for your birthday trip!  Is your birthday on the 20th?  (mines the 22nd)
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in December!!



Laurie, my birthday is actually the 26th but I could only get to Disneyland the week before, so I declared it my birthday!

I'm glad you enjoyed my TR -- it's the gift that keeps on giving! We did have a great time and the kids love looking at the photos.

Looking forward to my next adventure ... stay tuned for a followup post!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So I had planned to do this all yesterday or Sunday but the days got away from me and I wanted to finish strong. 

Those of you who've followed along know that I made myself an "AP bucket list" -- not everything I'll ever get to do at Disneyland, but what I really hoped I'd get to do at Disneyland before my AP expires next March. Before my fall trip, I broke it down to a "September bucket list."

So how'd I do? 

Here's the original list (copied from page 30), along with my notes of got done, left undone, and thumbs up or down. 

September Bucket List
1. Get a birthday button -- since I'll be there less than a week before my birthday, I am calling it my birthday! -- *CHECK! and it was fun hearing random CMs and guests wish me happy birthday all day*

2. Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy ... hopefully with mum in tow -- *first thing we did.*

3. Haunted Mansion Holiday -- *YEP, and it is awesome with the updates and great gingerbread house*

4. Meet Jack Skellington. Anyone know if they post meeting times? -- *Met Jack AND Sally. A long wait but worth it*

5. Take pictures together -- especially on the treehouse steps (see page 10 of this TR if you're uncertain why) -- *Got the treehouse photo, not too many of us together but several selfies. I need to get better at handing my camera off
*
6. Innoventions Iron Man exhibit -- if it's still open -- *Saw it but it was just so-so*

7. Grizzly River Rapids. I have never been on this because DH hates raft rides! -- *Too cold and gray that day to chance it -- UNDONE*

8. Eat a Dole Whip! -- *Yes and YUM!*

9. Great Moments with Lincoln -- haven't seen it since I was a kid -- *Saw it last thing of the night and even stayed awake*

10. Mickey and the Magical Map show -- *Enjoyed seeing this new production!*

11. Princess Fantasy Faire -- look around, maybe see one of the shows -- *Never made it into there -- UNDONE* 

12. Star Tours -- I MUST get to Naboo at least once -- *Rode three times that day but still never made it to Naboo -- UNDONE*

13. See Carsland neon lighting ceremony -- *Missed it due to CM ignorance  and my impatience -- UNDONE*

14. Ride Radiator Springs Racers at night -- *Whee!! It was awesome!*

15. Eat at Flo's -- *Didn't sit down for any real meals -- UNDONE*

16. Snack on everything we can!!!!! -- *Churros, Ghirardelli, Dole Whip, corn dog, pumpkin cheesecake, gingerbread cookie.*

I guess it didn't make it onto my bucket list but I had hoped to see the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree -- it closed early that day so it was undone.

So not too bad! We also rode several other rides and saw Fantasmic that night. I feel like it was a successful trip to have that many things turn our the way I had OCD-hoped.

*Tomorrow* -- what's next for PHXscuba?? Hint: _"She's making a list, checking it twice ... "_ 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

December will sneak up on you before you know it!  Less than 57 days to the end of the year.  Gosh, I still have trouble with 2013 and soon it will be 2014.  I never seem to write the right year.

Have a great time this holiday.  Pictures will be expected! 

You did a great job getting to the bucket list.  With your AP, you can always say the next time.


----------



## PHXscuba

Breaking NEWS:

*I get to go to Disneyland for the day in December!!* Only 33 days away!!  I will be there Monday Dec. 9 and get another day to work on my AP bucket list! 

I will be there the same time as several DISers and hope I meet up with a few.

If you've followed along, you know how much I LOVE Christmas and LOVE Disneyland), so you can imagine my glee at getting a chance to go again.

I will update in a couple days with my "Christmas bucket list" but I think I'll change the title of my TR: *"PHXscuba's December trip: Makin' a (AP bucket) list, checkin' it twice!"* 

I don't know if I'll have time to do a formal TR afterward, or just share a few highlights and photos. It really depends on how busy I am at that point, especially if I want it done before the holidays are over.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

PHXscuba said:


> Breaking NEWS:
> 
> *I get to go to Disneyland for the day in December!!* Only 33 days away!!  I will be there Monday Dec. 9 and get another day to work on my AP bucket list!
> 
> I will be there the same time as several DISers and hope I meet up with a few.
> 
> If you've followed along, you know how much I LOVE Christmas and LOVE Disneyland), so you can imagine my glee at getting a chance to go again.
> 
> I will update in a couple days with my "Christmas bucket list" but I think I'll change the title of my TR: *"PHXscuba's December trip: Makin' a (AP bucket) list, checkin' it twice!"*
> 
> I don't know if I'll have time to do a formal TR afterward, or just share a few highlights and photos. It really depends on how busy I am at that point, especially if I want it done before the holidays are over.
> 
> PHXscuba



How wonderful!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I will be there the same time as several DISers and hope I meet up with a few.



Well, since Laurie already said in this TR, "Looking forward to meeting you in December!!"...I think it's safe to guess who one of those DIS'ers will be!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Well, since Laurie already said in this TR, "Looking forward to meeting you in December!!"...I think it's safe to guess who one of those DIS'ers will be!



Well how can I go to Disneyland during our favorite season and NOT meet the famous *Sherry E*?  Glad the dates worked that way!

I am trying to focus on the crazy next couple weeks but in my mind it's already December!

PHXscuba

p.s. And when are you going to start your new TR?! Looking forward to reading  it!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Well how can I go to Disneyland during our favorite season and NOT meet the famous *Sherry E*?  Glad the dates worked that way!
> 
> I am trying to focus on the crazy next couple weeks but in my mind it's already December!
> 
> PHXscuba
> 
> p.s. And when are you going to start your new TR?! Looking forward to reading  it!




I don't know.  I have too many things to do.  Keeping up with the Christmas Superthread is more urgent and pressing at the moment than a TR, because there will be an onslaught of news and info coming at us big time starting next week, I think.  Also, it's a lot of work to start another TR and keep it going.

Also, I have to write a blog for Unplugged, among many other things I have to do.  Too much to do, and not enough time.

Right now, the big discussion of the day seems to be "why is the Wintertime Holiday lighting only showing for certain dates in December, prior to December 13th?"  Some folks seem to think that it means the Castle lighting is suddenly going to only happen on weekends in December, and then after December 13th it will happen nightly.  If so, that is crazy talk on DLR's part.  When have they ever just had the lighting of the Castle on weekends in December?  It's been happening nightly for years.  If they are limiting the actual lighting "ceremony" to just weekends, I certainly hope the Castle is lit up in icicles all night!

I tend to think that the calendar just hasn't been fully filled in yet -- unless Disney is planning on springing some other event on us that would interfere with the lighting.  I don't think the new little 'show' projected on the facade of IASWH should impact the Castle at all.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I have too many things to do.  Keeping up with the Christmas Superthread is more urgent and pressing at the moment than a TR, because there will be an onslaught of news and info coming at us big time starting next week, I think.  Also, it's a lot of work to start another TR and keep it going.
> 
> Also, I have to write a blog for Unplugged, among many other things I have to do.  Too much to do, and not enough time.
> 
> Right now, the big discussion of the day seems to be "why is the Wintertime Holiday lighting only showing for certain dates in December, prior to December 13th?"  Some folks seem to think that it means the Castle lighting is suddenly going to only happen on weekends in December, and then after December 13th it will happen nightly.  If so, that is crazy talk on DLR's part.  When have they ever just had the lighting of the Castle on weekends in December?  It's been happening nightly for years.  If they are limiting the actual lighting "ceremony" to just weekends, I certainly hope the Castle is lit up in icicles all night!
> 
> I tend to think that the calendar just hasn't been fully filled in yet -- unless Disney is planning on springing some other event on us that would interfere with the lighting.  I don't think the new little 'show' projected on the facade of IASWH should impact the Castle at all.



I am "Jonesing" forva Sherry trip report mam!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I don't know.  I have too many things to do.  Keeping up with the Christmas Superthread is more urgent and pressing at the moment than a TR, because there will be an onslaught of news and info coming at us big time starting next week, I think.  Also, it's a lot of work to start another TR and keep it going.
> 
> Also, I have to write a blog for Unplugged, among many other things I have to do.  Too much to do, and not enough time.
> 
> Right now, the big discussion of the day seems to be "why is the Wintertime Holiday lighting only showing for certain dates in December, prior to December 13th?"  Some folks seem to think that it means the Castle lighting is suddenly going to only happen on weekends in December, and then after December 13th it will happen nightly.  If so, that is crazy talk on DLR's part.  When have they ever just had the lighting of the Castle on weekends in December?  It's been happening nightly for years.  If they are limiting the actual lighting "ceremony" to just weekends, I certainly hope the Castle is lit up in icicles all night!
> 
> I tend to think that the calendar just hasn't been fully filled in yet -- unless Disney is planning on springing some other event on us that would interfere with the lighting.  I don't think the new little 'show' projected on the facade of IASWH should impact the Castle at all.



I hear you. It is work to start and maintain a TR. But at least your down to one Holiday Superthread! And you have practice writing a holiday TR long after -- I forget too much even when I take notes. I'll enjoy when it finally appears!



kaoden39 said:


> I am "Jonesing" forva Sherry trip report mam!!



Ditto!! That teaser in her signature line!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I am "Jonesing" forva Sherry trip report mam!!



Thanks, *Michele*!





PHXscuba said:


> I hear you. It is work to start and maintain a TR. But at least your down to one Holiday Superthread! And you have practice writing a holiday TR long after -- I forget too much even when I take notes. I'll enjoy when it finally appears!
> 
> Ditto!! That teaser in her signature line!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you!

Yes, I did one late DLR TR - that was the December 2011 TR - because I got sick for a while in 2012 and then other stuff got in the way.  I don't like to wait that long if I can help it but, in reality, no one is going to really be missing out on all that much if I don't do one for a long time!  And, really, in the grand scheme of things, it's not that important to me that I do one, except to maybe have a record of what happened on a trip.  It's not like anyone will miss out on vital info if I can't get the TR finished (or started!) for a long time.

I have to completely re-work the information on page 1 of the Halloween Superthread (like in the format I used for the current Christmas Superthread), and that will take a very long time -- time which is hard to find right now, as we are getting bombarded with daily bits of info about this year's Christmas/holiday season, and as I have other non-DIS things to do.  However, I have to have some of the Halloween info put (logically) together by the time we reach the page limit and start a new thread, and by the time the 2014 group of Halloween visitors starts asking questions.  All of the work will be worthwhile in the end, as once it is set up like the info in the Christmas thread is set up it will be easy to build on it and update it.  But, in the meantime, it requires a lot of patience,organization, searching for info and being detailed.


----------



## PHXscuba

So last night I got an email from my mother with a picture attached. The email said, "Guess where I am?" It was a picture of Hollywood Blvd. in DCA! My mommy went to Disneyland without me!  I was happy for her but sad I wasn't there too!

30 days and counting!!

I cannot believe that I will be in Disneyland in only 30 days! This trip is going to sneak up on me. The kids are busy and we have several events lined up for the next few weeks -- DD11 in the spelling bee, DS17's band championship, my brother-in-law and his family coming for Thanksgiving and bringing my cute little nieces.

I am working on the "bucket list" and hope to post it early next week. Happy Veterans' Day to all of you. 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

I have a handle on most of what I hope to accomplish on my December Disney day. It's not a complete "bucket list," but the start of my organization for the day so I'm not criss-crossing the parks (and the esplanade) every hour!

*The December AP bucket list*

1. Get VISA photo in DCA -- _I always plan to do this and never go during the peak morning hours. Why can't they run this in the afternoon like they do at Epcot?_

2. Ride Grizzly River Run -- _Totally weather dependent but I'm still holding out hope_

3. Star Tours  Naboo or bust! -- _I WILL get there one of these trips!!!_

4. Its A Small World Holiday _for sure_

5. Christmas shopping -- _I want that scarf I didn't buy last time for myself and will probably pick up things for the kids too_

6. Jingle Cruise -- _new corny jokes!_

7. Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- _Especially since I missed it during its Halloween incarnation _

8. See hotel lobbies -- _I think my mother will especially enjoy this since I don't think she really knows how beautifully they are decorated_

9. See the holiday projection show on IASW

10. World of Color -- _must do the holiday version, especially since Mom and I both really like the regular WoC_

11. Eat lots of holiday goodies -- _This should really be number one on the list!_ 

If there's time I could see us doing the HMH again, or a few other rides, but I'm excited to soak in the Christmas spirit. You'll notice I didn't put the Carsland lighting on the list -- while I would love to see it I don't see how I can do it and the IASW show without ending up in the middle of the parade or racing around. And the Carsland lighting will still be there next time.

I talked to my mother about her day at Disneyland last Friday and I guess she poked around DCA most of the day before ending up at Disneyland in time to see the Christmas Fantasy parade. It's probably a good thing I don't live too close to Disneyland or I would do this all the time.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Sounds great!!


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so I'm realizing the odds of wanting to ride GRR are pretty low in December ... I am planning on getting a locker to store heavier jackets and purchases though. 

I think my backup plan to sub out for GRR if it is too chilly will be to try one of the drawing classes at the Animation Academy! I have always wanted to do this but never slowed down for it. And I have NO artistic talent for drawing. And I got that lack of artistic talent from my mother! So if we do that it will be for kicks. We might just eat something instead.

It is gray and cloudy today and the local radio station switched on their Christmas music yesterday.  Might be finally starting to "feel" Christmas-y around here. I may even wear socks this weekend! I really don't listen to the radio Christmas music this early. Their song selection is pretty limited and drab, so if I start now I will be sick of it before December. But I did listen to the Grinch song today!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I was at DLR today.  The peppermint ice cream is not being sold in the parks this year.  Dreyer's is to blame for refusing to send the right-sized cartons that DLR needed from them for that flavor.  The CM at Clarabelle's said he wrote to Dreyer's to complain and suggested I do the same thing.  People are coming in and asking for that ice cream and they have no holiday ice cream to offer anywhere in the parks!  Haagen Dazs doesn't even sell actual peppermint ice cream -- just white ice cream with peppermint bark.  So those Peppermint Wonderland cartons just became even more valuable!

The gingerbread zombie cookies are gone and the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are scarce.

But...there's some cute merchandise and the usual treats.  I posted a more detailed recap in the Superthread.  Pictures to follow when Photobucket cooperates.


----------



## Lynne G

Like your list.  I doubt I would like to get wet when it is cool to cold out.

What fun to see the fall and now winter decorations.  

Cooler days are here, with days of rain.  Thankfully outdoor soccer is almost over.  Band concert coming soon.  So family is busy.  And, because of a good priced TA deal, we are WDW and USO bound this August.  When I asked the kids where they wanted to stay,  it is Yacht Club and Portofino.  What can I say, kids like the good life.  And when I said why not the BC, as it  is closer to Epcot, they said it had too many kids and they liked the darkness and more adult vibe of the YC.  We really like the GC when we stayed this summer. 

Hope you are having a good week- end.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I was at DLR today.  The peppermint ice cream is not being sold in the parks this year.  Dreyer's is to blame for refusing to send the right-sized cartons that DLR needed from them for that flavor.  The CM at Clarabelle's said he wrote to Dreyer's to complain and suggested I do the same thing.  People are coming in and asking for that ice cream and they have no holiday ice cream to offer anywhere in the parks!  Haagen Dazs doesn't even sell actual peppermint ice cream -- just white ice cream with peppermint bark.  So those Peppermint Wonderland cartons just became even more valuable!
> 
> The gingerbread zombie cookies are gone and the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are scarce.
> 
> But...there's some cute merchandise and the usual treats.  I posted a more detailed recap in the Superthread.  Pictures to follow when Photobucket cooperates.



Looking forward to the photos! And I'm rely glad (as you probably are too) that I've got two cartons of peppermint stashed in my freezer. Guess I'll have to try a bunch of other holiday goodies. _Makin' a list ..._ 



Lynne G said:


> Like your list.  I doubt I would like to get wet when it is cool to cold out.
> 
> What fun to see the fall and now winter decorations.
> 
> Cooler days are here, with days of rain.  Thankfully outdoor soccer is almost over.  Band concert coming soon.  So family is busy.  And, because of a good priced TA deal, we are WDW and USO bound this August.  When I asked the kids where they wanted to stay,  it is Yacht Club and Portofino.  What can I say, kids like the good life.  And when I said why not the BC, as it  is closer to Epcot, they said it had too many kids and they liked the darkness and more adult vibe of the YC.  We really like the GC when we stayed this summer.
> 
> Hope you are having a good week- end.



Yes, I'm afraid of spoiling my kids if they stay too many nice places too! Do you own DVC? DH has told me more than once that he will take me -- just me -- stay at the GCH someday. Something to look forward to!

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I was at DLR today.  The peppermint ice cream is not being sold in the parks this year.  Dreyer's is to blame for refusing to send the right-sized cartons that DLR needed from them for that flavor.  The CM at Clarabelle's said he wrote to Dreyer's to complain and suggested I do the same thing.  People are coming in and asking for that ice cream and they have no holiday ice cream to offer anywhere in the parks!  Haagen Dazs doesn't even sell actual peppermint ice cream -- just white ice cream with peppermint bark.  So those Peppermint Wonderland cartons just became even more valuable!
> 
> The gingerbread zombie cookies are gone and the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are scarce.
> 
> But...there's some cute merchandise and the usual treats.  I posted a more detailed recap in the Superthread.  Pictures to follow when Photobucket cooperates.




This is sad.....I really was hoping to have some on the first day we are there.


----------



## PHXscuba

_(singing)_ It's the MOST pepp-er-mint time of the year!! ​
I may or may not have bought out Target's peppermint candy section today. My feelings, in smilies ---->   

*Three weeks!* Somehow the holidays do not seem real yet, as I sit here in flip flips and my air conditioner is threatening to come on.

To do before then:

1. Celebrate the end of soccer and band seasons this Saturday! 

2. Round up plain, dark-ish shirts for a family picture with all my in-laws over Thanksgiving weekend

3. Survive Thanksgiving weekend and get the Christmas decor up

4. Get the kids' Christmas lists

5. Find out what ideas they've secretly slipped to their prone-to-spoil grandmother (aka my Mom)

6. Get through the very busy weekend just before leaving for CA

When I went to Disneyland three years ago during a similar timeframe, I was a bit worried about being gone for a weekend during such a busy time of year. But I had so much fun and came back in such a good mood that it actually carried me right through the holidays! I am hoping this mini-trip will do the same for me!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Ok, so I've hit the not-quite holiday blahs. I've been trying to work on prying Christmas gift ideas out of the kids but they are being difficult and just don't see the urgency that I have to start shopping SOON if they want anything under the tree! Times four.

It's a week before Thanksgiving and although I finally have a general schedule for the weekend and family, I still don't know what things I'm bringing to dinner (my sister-in-law and I bring sides and dessert to go with the traditional family RIBS, but we haven't connected yet), so I can't shop for that holiday either.

The kids are driving me crazy with last minute requests -- _I need a book by Friday! Fabric now! I have a group project after school, pick me up at 5:30!_ I feel like I am just chasing my tail and accomplishing nothing of substance. 

I think I will be a lot happier in about a week, when I can shout CHRISTMAS!! without restraint and not get the evil eye from anyone. Right now I am just trying to make it through this weekend, when it may rain and throw everyone's schedule out the window!

*I need more peppermint.*

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I know that family you bring thiis drill.  I get ice cream and rolls.  

Kids always have a wish list.  Since we are on vacation, I told them no big gifts.  DD is easier than DS.  He wants all game things, she all cosmetics, clothes and accessories.  Has not met an Ugg she did not like.  

We are 57 degrees today, as a high, by Sunday, the high will be 38.  Can you say brrrr?

Yes, all the Christmas candy is at all our stores.  Had to pick up some peppermint patties since you had my thinking about peppermint for days now!

Just think, in a few more Fridays, you will be in DL again.  I cannot wait to see what you find as a limited time dessert.  I missed any summer one they had when I was there.  We really enjoyed the ice cream as it was hot when we were there.  

Hang in there.  Our school is only three days next week, and it cannot come fast enough.  Soccer is on a reprieve due to the predicted cold weather this week-end, and band and assignments, besides homework,has keep us on high.  It will be nice to sleep in one morning.  

Have a great Thanksgiving and good eating to you and family!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I know that family you bring thiis drill.  I get ice cream and rolls.
> 
> Kids always have a wish list.  Since we are on vacation, I told them no big gifts.  DD is easier than DS.  He wants all game things, she all cosmetics, clothes and accessories.  Has not met an Ugg she did not like.
> 
> We are 57 degrees today, as a high, by Sunday, the high will be 38.  Can you say brrrr?
> 
> Yes, all the Christmas candy is at all our stores.  Had to pick up some peppermint patties since you had my thinking about peppermint for days now!
> 
> Just think, in a few more Fridays, you will be in DL again.  I cannot wait to see what you find as a limited time dessert.  I missed any summer one they had when I was there.  We really enjoyed the ice cream as it was hot when we were there.
> 
> Hang in there.  Our school is only three days next week, and it cannot come fast enough.  Soccer is on a reprieve due to the predicted cold weather this week-end, and band and assignments, besides homework,has keep us on high.  It will be nice to sleep in one morning.
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving and good eating to you and family!



We got out of the last soccer weekend because everything was rained out yesterday and today. No Fun Run, soccer practice, soccer game, parade ... even the birthday party DS8 was going to got moved because the backyard was flooded. Phoenix is not made to get 2 inches of rain in 2 days -- that's like a quarter of our yearly total. Most of the parks and sports fields are in low areas that serve as drainage for neighborhoods -- they are parks 50 weeks of the year and lakes after rainstorms!

I finally had my sister-in-law and mother-in-law in the same room the other night and got food commitments -- I get to bring apple and pumpkin pies, ice cream, a veggie tray, and soda. Not too bad; I just have to decide which of the pies I will make and buy. I just like knowing because I will NOT be in a grocery store on Wednesday unless it is an emergency! 

I just spent 4 hours taking DD14 and DD11 shopping for boots as Christmas gifts. If I never see another pair of brown boots it will be too soon.  We hit Kohl's, Rack Room Shoes, JCPenney, Famous Footwear, Payless, and Target. Luckily they both found a pair and I didn't pay terribly much. Now they want them before Christmas but I am wrapping them up!!

I am mostly over my pre-trip blues and revving for the busy stretch of the next two weeks before I get to go!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

T-minus 13 days to Disneyland!!

No, I'm not excited or anything ...

I did, however, just find out that my best friend (my fellow Disney nut who went with me during the holidays in 2010) has postponed the Disneyland trip she and her family were taking next week. I think they got too busy to leave town (their kids are similar ages to mine) so they are not going until spring break. 

Bummer for me too. I was hoping me friend would have an AP and we could sneak in one visit during January/February while we both had them.  But now that looks highly unlikely. Unless I have a big reason, this holiday trip will probably be my last with my AP.  And probably no DLR trip later next year as it looks right now.

So that means I'm looking at my trip in December a little differently. I still only have one day and I do want to devote much of my time to the holiday-only or special things I can only do on this day. But I also have to consider if there's anything I will be very sad if I don't get to do again.

So right now I am considering what's worth it:
*Jingle/Jungle Cruise* -- worth the effort if the line is long (Catch 22: if the line is long there is more to see, but takes so much total time)
*Animation Academy* -- I have always wanted to do a class but even timing it right it could eat up more than half an hour
*Star Tours* -- really want to get to Naboo, but I've done it so much already in the last 9 months

I definitely still plan to stroll/photograph all the decor (hopefully during the day and night) and eat lots of goodies! I seriously need to petition the DIS for a drooling smiley. I would use it A LOT!!

PHXscuba

p.s. And I'm sad I won't get to ride Big Thunder after it reopens. I was still holding out hope that it would re-open in February and I would make it there to ride it.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!*

I am taking the day to bake pies, chop (I am bringing the veggie/fruit trays) and wait impatiently until after we get home from the in-laws' tonight to start on CHRISTMAS!! 

I did take DS8 and our Labrador (the older kids and DH were out target shooting) to the dog park this morning. Somehow it has become a Thanksgiving tradition. 

I am down to 11 days until my trip. The kids don't even know I'm going yet! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!  Cannot believe you will be in DL in less than 2 weeks!  Woot!  

We always made time to do the drawing class.  It is a free and great reminder of our visit.  After the first visit, I brought an empty tube to put the drawings in the next time we visited.

It does feel like Christmas.  Many have their decorations out, and the stores were packed this Black Friday.  Most of my shopping is now done.  I really do not like crowds.

Take lots of pictures.  I love to see the parks when they have holiday decorations.  Enjoy this holiday week-end.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!  Cannot believe you will be in DL in less than 2 weeks!  Woot!
> 
> We always made time to do the drawing class.  It is a free and great reminder of our visit.  After the first visit, I brought an empty tube to put the drawings in the next time we visited.
> 
> It does feel like Christmas.  Many have their decorations out, and the stores were packed this Black Friday.  Most of my shopping is now done.  I really do not like crowds.
> 
> Take lots of pictures.  I love to see the parks when they have holiday decorations.  Enjoy this holiday week-end.



Thanks! It was a pretty good Thanksgiving -- lots of food and family. We have family pictures this afternoon before my BIL leaves town and I think I am about familied out. I don't do Black Friday shopping so I happily slept in for a change.

I got about a third of my Christmas decorations up today. I had to dust and DD11 had to vacuum before I put anything up. I thought I'd get the cleaning yesterday, but my big pre-lit tree bit the dust and I had to get another one last night at Costco.

We did all go see "Frozen" as a family yesterday. Everyone really liked it, even DH, who can be a little curmudgeonly about Disney movies. DS17 said he had "Let It Go" stuck in his head afterward, and DS8 is quoting Olaf every chance he gets. My girls can't decide which princess they like better. The Mickey short before the film was cute too. 

I am down to 10 days until Disneyland.  I finally told the kids yesterday and promised to bring back some treats. I just hope everything holds together for the next week -- I already have a huge to-do list for Monday and I really, really need to do some Christmas shopping, Last year I think I was nearly done at this point, and I've hardly started!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, it's final stretch!! *One week* from today I will be sitting in the Phoenix airport awaiting my boarding call! And next Monday is Disneyland!! I guess I need to start pulling things together. 

The weather looks crummy near the middle/end of this week but I am hopeful it will blow through and be long gone. Cooler weather does make it feel more Christmas-y here in AZ! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

PHXscuba said:


> OK, it's final stretch!! *One week* from today I will be sitting in the Phoenix airport awaiting my boarding call! And next Monday is Disneyland!! I guess I need to start pulling things together.
> 
> The weather looks crummy near the middle/end of this week but I am hopeful it will blow through and be long gone. Cooler weather does make it feel more Christmas-y here in AZ!
> 
> PHXscuba



Wow!  This week will fly by.  We will be off in 2 and 1/2 weeks.  Seems almost unreal it is December already.  

I will send good weather thoughts your way.  For us, it has been unusually cold and will be raining in the middle of this week.   With all the traffic around the stores, it does feel like Christmas!  I like the music at times, as it gets me in the mood.

Have a great week and safe travels!


----------



## PHXscuba

The week is  flying by! Only 5 magical days until I will be

... standing in the Grand Californian lobby gawking at their giant tree!
... riding IASW Holiday and wondering how they meld the usual song and the Christmas carols
... eating peppermint bark and gingerbread beignets
... waiting for it to get dark to see all of the lights
... eating at Club 33 thanks to some DISers and an anonymous benefactor 

I got a lot of Christmas shopping done the past few days. Right now I am trying to get a lot off my desk but it keeps piling up. I have so many things I just need to go drop off to people and get out of my way. How can it be only 3 weeks until Christmas?!?

I planned more errands this afternoon but it is raining and I might postpone. Right now DS8 is on a walking field trip to the library for an author visit ... sooo glad I didn't volunteer to chaperon this one.

DD11 (the one who did Walt Disney as her Famous American project last spring) had to do a short research project on how something has changed over time. She picked Mickey Mouse!  Good girl.

I have my six Mickey head ornaments on our big tree and the kids have yet to find them all in one sitting. 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> The week is  flying by! Only 5 magical days until I will be  ... standing in the Grand Californian lobby gawking at their giant tree! ... riding IASW Holiday and wondering how they meld the usual song and the Christmas carols ... eating peppermint bark and gingerbread beignets ... waiting for it to get dark to see all of the lights ... eating at Club 33 thanks to some DISers and an anonymous benefactor   I got a lot of Christmas shopping done the past few days. Right now I am trying to get a lot off my desk but it keeps piling up. I have so many things I just need to go drop off to people and get out of my way. How can it be only 3 weeks until Christmas?!?  I planned more errands this afternoon but it is raining and I might postpone. Right now DS8 is on a walking field trip to the library for an author visit ... sooo glad I didn't volunteer to chaperon this one.  DD11 (the one who did Walt Disney as her Famous American project last spring) had to do a short research project on how something has changed over time. She picked Mickey Mouse!  Good girl.  I have my six Mickey head ornaments on our big tree and the kids have yet to find them all in one sitting.   PHXscuba




I like all those things you are excited to try and do......especially the Club 33 thing!


----------



## Sherry E

> ...eating at Club 33 thanks to some DISers and an anonymous benefactor...



Some DIS'ers and an anonymous benefactor?


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Some DIS'ers and an anonymous benefactor?



Well, I don't know who the anonymous member is that got you in so you could invite me, but I'm super excited to go and to meet you and Liza and Laurie in person. I really need to pack. And throw in more cold-weather stuff. Gonna be a cold weekend here and there!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> I like all those things you are excited to try and do......especially the Club 33 thing!



  

See ya real soon!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, this is my final DIS check-in before I head out tomorrow. I am partially packed with several jackets. I am getting a locker on the Esplanade to store souvenirs, treats, and varying levels of jackets as it warms and cools. I am so much happier if I am warm. Plus I will get some Disneyland hot chocolate!!

I took DD11 shopping with me today and she is such a bad influence.  She talked me into all sorts of junk food since I will be gone and feel guilty about leaving stuff for everyone to eat. Who am I kidding?  It will probably all be gone before my plane takes off!

I won't necessarily be doing a blow-by-blow TR, but I will take and post a bunch of pictures. This time, I even wrote down the camera settings that I have to change to take night pictures! 

Wish me a magical trip! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Mjmdiva

PHXscuba said:


> OK, this is my final DIS check-in before I head out tomorrow. I am partially packed with several jackets. I am getting a locker on the Esplanade to store souvenirs, treats, and varying levels of jackets as it warms and cools. I am so much happier if I am warm. Plus I will get some Disneyland hot chocolate!!  I took DD11 shopping with me today and she is such a bad influence.  She talked me into all sorts of junk food since I will be gone and feel guilty about leaving stuff for everyone to eat. Who am I kidding?  It will probably all be gone before my plane takes off!  I won't necessarily be doing a blow-by-blow TR, but I will take and post a bunch of pictures. This time, I even wrote down the camera settings that I have to change to take night pictures!   Wish me a magical trip!   PHXscuba




Enjot!  Have fun, can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Lynne G

Magical trip wishes sent your way!   Safe and fun travels!     I will think warm and no rain for you.  We need more warm and less rain.

10 day counting, and we will be off.


----------



## kaoden39

Have a magical trip!


----------



## PHXscuba

I AM BACK!!

It was an amazing -- if super-short -- trip. It was so different than many I have done. DS8 asked me what rides we did -- after I told him we only rode 3 rides and the monorail I think he's almost glad he wasn't with us!

It was cold but beautiful, I got my camera to semi-cooperate to get some night photos, and I had an incredible meal at Club 33 with some amazing DISers. It will take me a bit to wrangle all my photos, but rest assured I will get them up.

Although I'm a little overwhelmed that it is now less than 2 weeks to Christmas, I am full of the Christmas spirit and ready to celebrate! I am even wearing my Mickey/Minnie mistletoe shirt today!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I AM BACK!!  It was an amazing -- if super-short -- trip. It was so different than many I have done. DS8 asked me what rides we did -- after I told him we only rode 3 rides and the monorail I think he's almost glad he wasn't with us!  It was cold but beautiful, I got my camera to semi-cooperate to get some night photos, and I had an incredible meal at Club 33 with some amazing DISers. It will take me a bit to wrangle all my photos, but rest assured I will get them up.  Although I'm a little overwhelmed that it is now less than 2 weeks to Christmas, I am full of the Christmas spirit and ready to celebrate! I am even wearing my Mickey/Minnie mistletoe shirt today!  PHXscuba



Ty and I were saying the same thing about this being a "different" trip than the norm......lol. I'm sorting pics today as well!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to. Hear you are back home and had a great trip.  That is the fun of an AP, no need to always do and see everything every time you visit.  

It is getting to feel like Christmas here.  We have snow and very cold temps, so the snow will remain for some time.  

Kids are worried the weather may interfere with our flights,  but I told them there won't be any trouble next week end when they go.

Almost all gifts are packed, as we will leave them here for our family.  I am not taking anything of value or girth as bringing gifts on vacation to carry them back home is not my favorite thing to do.  Besides  the kids big gift is enjoying FLA sun in December.


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Ty and I were saying the same thing about this being a "different" trip than the norm......lol. I'm sorting pics today as well!





Lynne G said:


> Glad to. Hear you are back home and had a great trip.  That is the fun of an AP, no need to always do and see everything every time you visit.
> 
> It is getting to feel like Christmas here.  We have snow and very cold temps, so the snow will remain for some time.
> 
> Kids are worried the weather may interfere with our flights,  but I told them there won't be any trouble next week end when they go.
> 
> Almost all gifts are packed, as we will leave them here for our family.  I am not taking anything of value or girth as bringing gifts on vacation to carry them back home is not my favorite thing to do.  Besides  the kids big gift is enjoying FLA sun in December.



I have definitely had some different experiences having an AP this year. Seeing the park without my kids in tow is different ... not always better, but different.

I would definitely leave gifts at home, especially if I had kids old enough to understand things like luggage weight!  I remember one summer my mother surreptitiously dragging my sister's birthday gifts through several states on a car trip so she could have some on her birthday! DS turned 8 in DLR last year and we opened gifts before we left home and let him bring the new Nintendo game with him.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 1*

OK, I figure the *Club 33 photos* are probably the most exciting part of the TR, so I'll do that first, even though it is out of order in the day!

My mother and I wandered down the little alleyway in New Orleans Square where I was pretty sure Club 33 was located. Confession time: I've never actually looked for the famous Club 33 door, and it's not where I would have imagined it, somehow. So I am checking every number and finally Sherry took pity on me and called us over where she and the others were waiting across from the door.





It's funny ... the very unobtrusive door is right near the entrance to the Blue Bayou and the line out the door of BB had reached almost to the Club 33 door. In fact, people were parking their strollers (including one particularly enormous double stroller) almost right in front of the Club 33 doorway. I guess they figured it was a facade? I finally actually got the above picture when I came out later.

We had been told that One Does Not Knock at the door until One's appointed time, so after my mother left (she was not coming in with us) we introduced ourselves -- Sherry, Liza, Laurie, and Laurie's son Tyler -- and chatted until we safely felt it was closer to 2:00 than 1:59. We were admitted to the pocket-sized lobby with the efficient hostess. I totally covet her job. It is now on my "Disney Jobs I Want list, maybe even ahead of Holiday Decorator.














Five of us in the lobby (standing on the level below the elevator and staircase) was already a little cramped, and we were all doing our politest best not to lean into each other's photos. Imagine how much more crowded it got when they admitted another 6 people as we waited! I'm glad I got a few photos at first.

After a decent wait, the hostess came and almost apologetically asked if we were OK being seated in the "smaller dining room." I think the first thing we all thought was "Trophy Room" and I think I was the one to directly ask the hostess if that was where she meant. We were Disney-geek excited about the prospect of sitting in the Trophy Room, being Walt's personal design and knowing it was going to lost forever in the upcoming reno. 

The hostess offered us the chance to use the stairs or ride in the elevator modeled after the one in "The Happiest Millionaire," which Walt copied after they wouldn't sell it to him. Cool historic elevator always > stairs, so no-brainer for all five of us.

The Trophy Room had two big round tables seating 10 and a very long table that could probably fit 20 people. We were the only ones there when we arrived, so we spread out at a table for 10 (lots of rooms for purses, coats, and cameras) and started filling our memories and memory cards.











The microphones that Walt hoped to use to respond to guests' requests were never turned on, but remain in the chandeliers






The room used to have more Disney family pieces and trophies, but they have gradually been removed over the years, including the infamous corner vulture






Big bonus for me -- Christmas trees everywhere. I resisted the urge to try and smuggle out one of these 3-foot trees under my coat






My dining companions and new friends: Sherry and Liza seated; me, Tyler, and Laurie standing​
*Stay tuned for round 2 ... the food!!*


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yay for going out of order!!!  Love the staircase pic......gonna borrow that one for my own viewing!!!

Club 33 doesn't try to advertise that they are there....but I think moving the entrance down to the former Court of Angels will change that.  As for the strollers, you would think that Blue Bayou would send out a CM to corral the strollers.  They do that all over the park & the limited walking space (and since that was an active door), you would think they would stay on top of that.  Kinda a hazard having strollers parked here and there.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Thanks for the Club 33 pics, someday we'll get to go, but for now we'll enjoy your photos!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Yay for going out of order!!!  Love the staircase pic......gonna borrow that one for my own viewing!!!
> 
> Club 33 doesn't try to advertise that they are there....but I think moving the entrance down to the former Court of Angels will change that.  As for the strollers, you would think that Blue Bayou would send out a CM to corral the strollers.  They do that all over the park & the limited walking space (and since that was an active door), you would think they would stay on top of that.  Kinda a hazard having strollers parked here and there.



You don't know how much I wanted to move that giant stroller! I was fighting the urge the whole time. Of all the places Disneyland moves strollers, I agree that would be an excellent one. Unfortunately the "alleyway" feel of NOS is the same thing that makes us all crazy -- the tight corridors and crowding.



The Fox Menagerie said:


> Thanks for the Club 33 pics, someday we'll get to go, but for now we'll enjoy your photos!



Thanks! It was a wonderful experience. As long as we still have items on our "Disney bucket lists," I guess we'll just have to keep going back!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

The whole New Orleans and Adventureland areas are filled with parked strollers. It is so crazy when you go through there. There are times that I avoid Adventureland completely. The worst bottle neck is at one of my favorite places to eat. Right at the Bengal Barbecue.


----------



## rentayenta

The trophy room?  Awesome!


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky you, the club!  Sounds like you had a fabulous time.

Have a great and merry holiday.

  Kids are getting excited as a few more days before break.  They go until Friday.


----------



## PHXscuba

kaoden39 said:


> The whole New Orleans and Adventureland areas are filled with parked strollers. It is so crazy when you go through there. There are times that I avoid Adventureland completely. The worst bottle neck is at one of my favorite places to eat. Right at the Bengal Barbecue.



That is the worst part about those areas. I know I would poke around more if I didn't feel so constricted all the time! I will say that once we got into the Club that almost all of outside noise disappeared -- I almost forgot I was right over NOS until I'd look out a window.



rentayenta said:


> The trophy room?  Awesome!



Yes it was awesome. The hostess -- cool as she was -- didn't know she was dealing with people who knew what the Trophy Room was and would likely have picked it if given the choice anyways! Given that it goes bye-bye very soon, it was serendipity that we got to experience it. I felt very honored.



Lynne G said:


> Lucky you, the club!  Sounds like you had a fabulous time.
> 
> Have a great and merry holiday.
> 
> Kids are getting excited as a few more days before break.  They go until Friday.



My kids are out Friday by noon as well. My parents arrive Thursday night, so I'm at about T-minus 48 hours to get the wrapping cleaned up, the den cleared out and at least the downstairs bath sparkling clean. Meanwhile I'm here,  contemplating doing another TR section before I lose my access to my primary computer til Christmas Day -- if I sneak onto it for snippets it will have to be for only essential business.

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Have a fun holiday with your family.


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 2*

I really shouldn't tease you with hallway pictures when I promise food, but I promise they will make it into this post ...






A fitting Pirates of the Caribbean picture
















Love, love, love this picture, which imagines what Walt would have seen looking out from his table by the window in Club 33, if he had lived to see it finished. 









I never made it over to the windows in the main dining room to see the view from there -- there's a fine line between taking pictures of neat surroundings and being rude. I believe the balconies across the way are part of Club 33 too. But above is the view out the Trophy Room, looking down onto Royal Street. I didn't mean to capture it, but I love the couple getting their caricature made.


*THE FOOD!!!*

Lauire (DizNee Luver) has better menu descriptions than me in her TR, especially since Tyler photographed the menu!! If you want better details, look there. I will just tell you what I had and what I thought it was (always a fun game to remember what's in what you ordered after they take the menus away!)




First course: A seafood plate for the table to share. Three of us split it and two others had a vegetable plate because they didn't prefer the seafood. The shrimp were very good.




Second course: a squash/pumpkin fall soup, with a slice of dried apple on top (the large lighter part of the soup). Once I carefully figure out how to break up the apple, this soup was divine. Perfect texture and so tasty on a cold afternoon.




Main course: Chateaubriand with mashed potatoes (and couple of vegetables I didn't waste valuable stomach space on). My photo does not do this steak justice. I think Sherry had this as well. The steak was very tender and cooked just as I asked -- I don't like it too red. All of the main courses looked amazing and I wish I could have had a sampler platter of all of them.




Side dish: Truffled macaroni and cheese. I'm not sure I could taste the truffle oil (I am so not a foodie) but this mac and cheese was very good. We had two between the table to share, and I don't think we even finished them. I was desperately trying to save room for dessert but it was so hard when everything was so good!




The dessert bar!! I wish I had room for everything on this bar. They do need  labels or an attendant -- we figured out what was in everything when we returned to our table and started tasting.




This is what made it onto my plate -- hot cocoa in tiny cups, an eclair, a jam tart, and a gingerbread shingle. I made it through the contents of the plate and about two bites of the gingerbread before surrendering. They were very nice to give me a small bag for the gingerbread, and I ate it the next morning for breakfast.  I look back and think "I should have gone back and tasted more," but I was seriously soooo full of good food that I feared they would have to roll me down the stairs!!

I will have one final installment with some more pictures and final thoughts about Club 33. Might be a few days before I get the chance, though.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

You got some really great pictures!  You covered a lot of ground in the restaurant.  You took many more than I did, because at that moment I had forgotten that I didn't set my camera for low light and I was thinking that I was going to have trouble getting decent photos...so I just kind of stopped taking them after a while.  (I am praying that at least a few of the Club 33 pictures came out decently, and that at least a few of my Carthay Circle/1901 pictures came out decently but I won't know for sure until I can see them in a larger window.)

Also, there never seemed to be a good moment for me to get up and walk around.  I was either eating or we were chatting with Louis.  There was never any 'down time' for me to get up and walk around (especially not while others were up walking around too).  Oh well.

In any case -- since you mentioned that I had the Chateaubriand -- I will add that I had nothing to do with the mac & cheese.  That was something you and Liza wanted to order, and it was split between the 4 of you (including Laurie and Ty).  I didn't want it.  I didn't try it.

I knew what my desserts were before I brought them to the table because I didn't get anything mysterious -- I knew I was getting angel food cake and a muffin, as well as the obvious hard slab o' gingerbread.  I think it was the folks who got the Bailey's-infused mini-eclair or pastry, or whatever it was (which I did not get) that weren't sure??  

I had fully intended to get a piece of chocolate cake, but when I got to the dessert buffet and saw the remnants of what I think was supposed to be the cake (or it may have been a yule log!), it looked a little picked over and pitiful, so I skipped it.  The angel food cake was yummy though (while being rather difficult to slice in a neat and orderly way!).

You didn't get a picture of the menu?  Now that is one thing I did get a photo of, even if I skipped taking photos of everything else.  I thought everyone took photos of the menu!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> You got some really great pictures!  You covered a lot of ground in the restaurant.  You took many more than I did, because at that moment I had forgotten that I didn't set my camera for low light and I was thinking that I was going to have trouble getting decent photos...so I just kind of stopped taking them after a while.  (I am praying that at least a few of the Club 33 pictures came out decently, and that at least a few of my Carthay Circle/1901 pictures came out decently but I won't know for sure until I can see them in a larger window.)
> 
> Also, there never seemed to be a good moment for me to get up and walk around.  I was either eating or we were chatting with Louis.  There was never any 'down time' for me to get up and walk around (especially not while others were up walking around too).  Oh well.
> 
> In any case -- since you mentioned that I had the Chateaubriand -- I will add that I had nothing to do with the mac & cheese.  That was something you and Liza wanted to order, and it was split between the 4 of you (including Laurie and Ty).  I didn't want it.  I didn't try it.
> 
> I knew what my desserts were before I brought them to the table because I didn't get anything mysterious -- I knew I was getting angel food cake and a muffin, as well as the obvious hard slab o' gingerbread.  I think it was the folks who got the Bailey's-infused mini-eclair or pastry, or whatever it was (which I did not get) that weren't sure??
> 
> I had fully intended to get a piece of chocolate cake, but when I got to the dessert buffet and saw the remnants of what I think was supposed to be the cake (or it may have been a yule log!), it looked a little picked over and pitiful, so I skipped it.  The angel food cake was yummy though (while being rather difficult to slice in a neat and orderly way!).
> 
> You didn't get a picture of the menu?  Now that is one thing I did get a photo of, even if I skipped taking photos of everything else.  I thought everyone took photos of the menu!



I've never been good at taking pictures of writing on the page -- my camera and I are bad at focusing that finely. Plus I knew if I really needed to know something from the menu that Laurie/Tyler had a picture.

I'm sorry that you didn't get to take more good pictures. If you want to borrow any of mine of something we both saw, you are welcome to them if they capture what you want to remember. I hope your card reader gives you access to all your photos.

I'm glad the angel food cake was good. I do agree that it's not the easiest dessert to wrangle. I am having sugar overload this week between looking at my Club 33 photos and all the goodies floating around my house.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

So I am sort of starting to get back into my non-Christmas groove and routine. The decor will come down very slowly over the next week and the goodies have piled up. I am in a post-holiday sugar coma.

DS17 got his wisdom teeth out this morning and is doing amazingly well. I'm not sure all of the Novocaine has worn off, but he's pretty much his normal self.  Hope it lasts.

DD14 went up to the mountains with her cousins yesterday. First hour there she walked out onto a pond that was much less frozen than my desert girl thought ... up to her thighs in freezing cold water. Silly child. 

I made cutout gingerbread cookies today for the first time, from the Disneyland recipe. 




I wanted to make them all Mickeys but I needed more total cookies for the outing I am taking them to tonight. So I just made Mickey for me!

I will re-start-up my trip report as soon as I can remember what I've written, where I left off, and upload and edit some photos. Meanwhile, I will leave you with a picture we took Christmas day of our family!




PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Very cute! Have fun tonight!


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 3*

I am going to finish up Club 33 with a small assortment of photos before going back to the beginning of the day in the next installment.

One thing that surprised me about Club 33 was the teeny, tiny bathroom. I knew the club was 50 years old and way, way, before the ADA mandates, but it was truly tiny. I'm sure it's something they will fix/change/update in the renovation. It was maybe 12 feet deep and 7 feet wide? I was seriously leaning back to get each of these photos.











The fronts of the vanity and sink are maybe 3-4 feet away from each other.






Even the toilets are famous at Club 33!​
I snuck into the edge of the main dining room before dessert when they were between lunch and dinner seatings. I wanted to take a peek but not be the elephant in the room!











Close-up of the fireplace wreath and trees






The tree just inside the doorway to the main dining room and a bit of the wine cabinetry.​
My overall impression of Club 33? *Amazing.* I have read some (but tried not to after I knew I was going to not over-learn) about it before and knew the general history. Obviously I was there for the experince and not just the food, but I thought the food was very well-prepared. And when compared to the price of a sit-down meal with the "Disney premium" attached anywhere in the parks or hotels, it was almost a value in my opinion. Even the diet Coke I had was only the same price if I had ordered it at Carnation Cafe or elsewhere!

The staff was helpful and unobtrusive. I know the others in my party stuck around longer and chatted with our waiter (I left to rejoin my mother after 3 hours inside), but I had hoped he'd be around more during lunch. The waitstaff was working without their storage room, already taken over by the impending reno, but you would have never known unless they said it. I feel bad for the staff, who will all be shuffled around during the time the restaurant will be closed. Our waiter seemed uncertain about his fate and where he would be working in the meantime. I hope they don't lose some of their good people by not taking care of them.

I'm doubly glad I got to see the Trophy Room before it closes for good, and to see Club 33 at Christmas, my favorite season. Doesn't everything look more magical with lights and sparkle?  While I never had it on any official "bucket list" (because I thought it was an impossible wish), I feel so blessed I was able to have the chance to go. And it gives me hope that someday I might accomplish some of the more far-fetched "Disney bucket list" items, like going to an overseas Disney park.

I will look forward to seeing photos of the re-done Club 33 later next year when it re-opens. And if anyone ever wants to take me along to compare and contrast the old and the new ... I wouldn't say no! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh, I'm glad you got a picture of the main dining room....since it was closed off when we were finally done.  I didn't even get a peak inside! 

I totally agree....getting to go at Christmas time just made it even more special!!  

I sure hope Louis will be able to go back after the refurb (that is, if he can hold on that long in a temporary location....)  I'm sure any where he gets put....other than Napa Rose would be a significant pay/tip cut.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you enjoyed Club 33, *PHX*!  You got a lot of really wonderful photos (as did Laurie and Ty).  

I feel I made the right choices of who to invite to join me at Club 33  -- everyone fit the criteria I set forth in my mind, and I figured I was picking people who would really appreciate it...and you did!  Both you and *Laurie* sent me very nice "thank you PMs" for including/inviting you, and that meant a lot.  (And I also extended many, many thanks to the Club 33 member who made the offer to me, on behalf of everyone.)

I purposely chose to go during the holiday season because of how much I love that time of year at DLR.  We could have gone a wee bit earlier in the year, but I knew that I would not be missing my favorite season at DLR and it seemed a likely choice to plan a special meal during that time as well.

So imagine my excitement (though I suppressed it) over seeing all of the Christmas trees around the restaurant!  It seemed like everywhere I looked there were trees of some kind...didn't it seem that way?  Bonus!  Club 33 and Christmas trees too!

I totally agree about the Coke -- I was expecting that it would be a lot more expensive than it was -- and it wasn't!  I have had more expensive Cokes than that elsewhere in the parks, and without refills.  We got refills at Club 33 so it was a better value!

Oh, that reminds me... I don't know if it will happen at all, but there is some talk of maybe some of the Club employees ending up at counter service places in the parks!  Again, I have no way of knowing if that will happen, but it has been tossed around.  Can you imagine going from Club 33 to a counter service place?  I want them to stay busy and working, but I hope that doesn't happen because it would almost be an insult!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh, I'm glad you got a picture of the main dining room....since it was closed off when we were finally done.  I didn't even get a peak inside!
> 
> I totally agree....getting to go at Christmas time just made it even more special!!
> 
> I sure hope Louis will be able to go back after the refurb (that is, if he can hold on that long in a temporary location....)  I'm sure any where he gets put....other than Napa Rose would be a significant pay/tip cut.



I didn't feel like I got that many pictures total but I did get a good sampling of everything. You're welcome to any of mine if you want to PM me your e-mail address for them.



Sherry E said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed Club 33, *PHX*!  You got a lot of really wonderful photos (as did Laurie and Ty).
> 
> I feel I made the right choices of who to invite to join me at Club 33  -- everyone fit the criteria I set forth in my mind, and I figured I was picking people who would really appreciate it...and you did!  Both you and *Laurie* sent me very nice "thank you PMs" for including/inviting you, and that meant a lot.  (And I also extended many, many thanks to the Club 33 member who made the offer to me, on behalf of everyone.)
> 
> I purposely chose to go during the holiday season because of how much I love that time of year at DLR.  We could have gone a wee bit earlier in the year, but I knew that I would not be missing my favorite season at DLR and it seemed a likely choice to plan a special meal during that time as well.
> 
> So imagine my excitement (though I suppressed it) over seeing all of the Christmas trees around the restaurant!  It seemed like everywhere I looked there were trees of some kind...didn't it seem that way?  Bonus!  Club 33 and Christmas trees too!
> 
> I totally agree about the Coke -- I was expecting that it would be a lot more expensive than it was -- and it wasn't!  I have had more expensive Cokes than that elsewhere in the parks, and without refills.  We got refills at Club 33 so it was a better value!
> 
> Oh, that reminds me... I don't know if it will happen at all, but there is some talk of maybe some of the Club employees ending up at counter service places in the parks!  Again, I have no way of knowing if that will happen, but it has been tossed around.  Can you imagine going from Club 33 to a counter service place?  I want them to stay busy and working, but I hope that doesn't happen because it would almost be an insult!



I totally agree with both *Laurie and Sherry* that I'm concerned about the staff. I'm sure the other high-end restaurants are already pretty well staffed to absorb that many quality servers. While the closing of Club 33 for 6 months (?) is an inconvenience in NOS for scaffolding and a temporary loss of privileges of the club members, it is the workers' livelihood. I hope Disneyland is doing whatever possible to cushion that blow for dedicated employees.

Disneyland, Club 33 and Christmas were a perfect combo!  Unfortunately, I am forever spoiled for other combinations lacking one of these ingredients! 

*Sherry*, I am grateful that you sent our huge thanks to the Club member who gave us the opportunity to go. It's like having a fairy godmother/godfather of our own! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I didn't feel like I got that many pictures total but I did get a good sampling of everything. You're welcome to any of mine if you want to PM me your e-mail address for them.
> 
> 
> I totally agree with both *Laurie and Sherry* that I'm concerned about the staff. I'm sure the other high-end restaurants are already pretty well staffed to absorb that many quality servers. While the closing of Club 33 for 6 months (?) is an inconvenience in NOS for scaffolding and a temporary loss of privileges of the club members, it is the workers' livelihood. I hope Disneyland is doing whatever possible to cushion that blow for dedicated employees.
> 
> Disneyland, Club 33 and Christmas were a perfect combo!  Unfortunately, I am forever spoiled for other combinations lacking one of these ingredients!
> 
> *Sherry*, I am grateful that you sent our huge thanks to the Club member who gave us the opportunity to go. It's like having a fairy godmother/godfather of our own!
> 
> PHXscuba



I think it will be a big decline in pay if any of the Club 33 employees have to suddenly work at, for example, White Water Snacks or something (that's not where I heard they might be going, but it would be the same sort of counter service place).  And 6 months is a long time to sustain that kind of drop in income.  It would be income, but nowhere near what they are accustomed to getting (with tips and all).  

If the Club workers at least got placed in table service restaurants they would have a chance to get tips, albeit not the kinds of tips they get at Club 33.  But to put them in counter service places is quite a drastic change, if it happens.  

I would imagine (or hope) that some of them will be able to hang in there and wait for the Club to reopen, but others will probably not be able to deal with that much of a drop in income for that long of a stretch and will have to find other full-time work.

I know what you mean -- it's easy to be spoiled by certain circumstances at DLR.  I already knew that I couldn't miss DLR for the holidays years ago -- even if I have to skip a hotel and just go for one day, or stay offsite at some point -- but now that the overall holiday season seems to be getting bigger and better, I don't know how any other trip could compare!  (My only issue is that the Winter Castle was less sparkly/glowy this year.  It doesn't look as icicle-ish as it did last year.  Somehow or another the lights on it changed.)

Oh yes, believe me, I definitely heaped many thanks on the person who extended me the offer to dine at Club 33 -- when I first received the offer, and both before and after the meal.  I said that all of my invitees were thrilled to be there and that we had a wonderful time!  Said Club 33 member was very pleased and happy to know that we all had a great time, and agreed that Louis is a fabulous server/employee!

In fact, Louis was just about to show us the main dining room (this was after you left) -- he was about to lead us there but we got delayed somehow for a minute or two, and just as I started to march forward to the dining room the doors were closed by another staff member!  We were so close to seeing it, but we just missed it!  Drat!  I am glad, however, that we got to sit in the Trophy Room for the whole meal.  I think that was better than if we had been seated in the main dining room, just because we could really soak it all in and look around at the things hanging on the wall and in the cases before the room is torn down.




I'm really looking forward to seeing your other photos and reading about whatever you and your mom did before and after Club 33!  All I know is what you posted in Laurie's TR about being in DCA later that evening, but I think there is a lot of ground yet to be covered!  And where did your mom go while we were at Club 33?


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing your other photos and reading about whatever you and your mom did before and after Club 33!  All I know is what you posted in Laurie's TR about being in DCA later that evening, but I think there is a lot of ground yet to be covered!  And where did your mom go while we were at Club 33?



My mother wandered around. I think she ate something -- since we'd only had stuff from Marceline's for a lunch/snack.   I know she went on Winnie the Pooh (she loves those characters) and got a Tigger Tail -- she saved me a bite that I was soooo full to try to eat. She rode Haunted Mansion. I know she ended up in Innoventions watching the Asimo demonstration when I called her. She'd pretty independent.

I am starting to work on my photos from the beginning of the trip and hope to get something up today. I did the bills this morning and we are still hoping to make it to the dog park this afternoon with Shadow and the little kids. DH wanted to teach DS17 how to change his oil, which is (of course) turning into a multiple-trip-to-the-store odyssey. And my father-in-law just sliced a chunk off the top of a finger  so DH is going to go stitch him up!!! I think FIL the woodworker is glad he has a DDS son!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> My mother wandered around. I think she ate something -- since we'd only had stuff from Marceline's for a lunch/snack.   I know she went on Winnie the Pooh (she loves those characters) and got a Tigger Tail -- she saved me a bite that I was soooo full to try to eat. She rode Haunted Mansion. I know she ended up in Innoventions watching the Asimo demonstration when I called her. She'd pretty independent.
> 
> I am starting to work on my photos from the beginning of the trip and hope to get something up today. I did the bills this morning and we are still hoping to make it to the dog park this afternoon with Shadow and the little kids. DH wanted to teach DS17 how to change his oil, which is (of course) turning into a multiple-trip-to-the-store odyssey. And my father-in-law just sliced a chunk off the top of a finger  so DH is going to go stitch him up!!! I think FIL the woodworker is glad he has a DDS son!
> 
> PHXscuba



Yikes (about the finger)!  Yes, I'd say that a DDS is a good one to have around when one needs some fast stitches!

It definitely sounds like your mom is a very independent DLR visitor, and she can find things to entertain herself for hours! That's great, since she has an AP.  She doesn't even have to wait for you to come to SoCal -- she can just mosey over there at any old random time.

I was chuckling at the "...which is (of course) turning into a multiple-trip-to-the-store odyssey" in reference to the oil-changing lessons.  You don't have to go to the store with DH and DS17 each time, do you?  Are they holding everyone up from getting to the dog park?

How was your New Year's Eve?  Did you ring in the new year or do anything festive?  Does anyone past the age of 25 actually stay up until midnight anymore?  I always think that I might, or I intend to, and then I conk out hours earlier.  It seems like staying up until midnight is the thing to do when you're very young, or when you're at a specific New Year's Eve event (party, theme park or public place), but otherwise...I don't necessarily need to see Ryan Seacrest count down to midnight.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Yikes (about the finger)!  Yes, I'd say that a DDS is a good one to have around when one needs some fast stitches!
> 
> It definitely sounds like your mom is a very independent DLR visitor, and she can find things to entertain herself for hours! That's great, since she has an AP.  She doesn't even have to wait for you to come to SoCal -- she can just mosey over there at any old random time.
> 
> I was chuckling at the "...which is (of course) turning into a multiple-trip-to-the-store odyssey" in reference to the oil-changing lessons.  You don't have to go to the store with DH and DS17 each time, do you?  Are they holding everyone up from getting to the dog park?
> 
> How was your New Year's Eve?  Did you ring in the new year or do anything festive?  Does anyone past the age of 25 actually stay up until midnight anymore?  I always think that I might, or I intend to, and then I conk out hours earlier.  It seems like staying up until midnight is the thing to do when you're very young, or when you're at a specific New Year's Eve event (party, theme park or public place), but otherwise...I don't necessarily need to see Ryan Seacrest count down to midnight.



Thankfully I didn't have to go to the store with them! I was at home doing the business bills and end-of-quarter planning, so I locked myself in my office and tried to get everyone to pretend I wasn't there, ha ha right!

Luckily the dog park is close so it's not a major outing, just something DH hasn't done with us in awhile.

We are at that stage where our teens are gone for New Year's Eve and we have to stay in with the little ones!! DS17 and DD14 went to a New Year's dance/party at church (DS was on the planning committee) and we let the younger ones get some candy and watch a movie and "stay up" til 10. Then DH and I watched a movie. We are so painfully hip. I stayed up til midnight simply because the fireworks would have kept me from falling asleep anyways, and DH stayed up til the kids came in.

I'm uploading photos right now!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 4*

Let's rewind, back to the beginning of my trip. Apologies that I really didn't take notes this time; I wasn't sure how much of a TR I was going to write. 

I got to the Phoenix airport in plenty of time to get through the long security line and then got some lunch. This was my view out the window at the gate:





Phoenix has its own parking-to-terminal monorail! It was just finished last spring and I always think of Disney when I see it.

They said our flight was delayed half an hour, then started asking for possible volunteers to give up their seat. For waiting an extra 2 hours, they would have given me $225 in credits. I put my name on the list, figuring I'd get another meal and a book/magazine and still come out far ahead. I just needed to be in CA that night. But they didn't end up needing to bump anyone.

I ended up with some highly entertaining seatmates. Two guys who had been to Phoenix on a golf trip and were trying to stretch their vacation to the very last second back to Long Beach. They were already a little sauced when they got on and ordered another round of beer. Luckily they were happy drunks. I made polite small talk and basically tuned them out the rest of the time. (With my noisy household I'm good at it) I did overhear them talking about the missing third member of their party, who was apparently too drunk to make it through the security check.

We made it to Long Beach without incident and my parents drove me back to their house. We made "breakfast for dinner" and I ate far too many crepes with Nutella.  Then I helped my mother solve a few shipping problems -- she had ordered 2 sets of the same Legos for my nephew and I walked her through the Amazon return process. Plus some other gifts she was trying to sort out what she had and didn't have there. She is an overindulgent Grandma to her 9 grandkids.

I stayed up talking with my Dad and finally turned in. When I woke up the next morning, this is what the thermometer on my parents' patio looked like:




Yikes! I knew it would be cold and had brought clothes to that effect. I don't mind it being cold if I am properly prepared. And it definitely seems more Christmas-y with a good nip in the air!

We headed up to Disneyland in good time and parked without incident. We got caught at the security lines, got an esplanade locker for the bigger coats, and finally entered DCA soon after opening. Since we weren't rushing to rope-drop a ride, I was uncharacteristically unstressed about not being there right at opening. *Just the first sign of a different kind of Disney day.* My mother wanted to be double-sure that we got a FP for the winter World of Color, so we headed to the FP machines first. Then we decided to check out Carsland before it got too busy.









The lighting was not great that early for getting a good look at the decor. We were often shading our eyes or turning around to get a better look. I think if I did this again I would wait until a little later for fewer shadows. Hard to photograph too.









You don't see a lot of purple Christmas decorations, so I thought these at Ramon's were worth shooting. DD14's favorite color is purple.











_See all the long shadows? Mater rumbled through on his way to meet and greet. I like how he talks to people even when he's on the move._​
I had decided the one ride I really wanted to do in DCA was Tower of Terror. I didn't ride it in September, and only once in March because DS8 highly dislikes it.














After ToT we wandered down Hollywood Blvd. and looked at the decorations and the big tree. I had been wanting hot cocoa but not before we rode Tower of Terror (interesting mental image there). We asked the fruit vendor people where the nearest place to get it was. 

We ended up getting it at Schmoozies. The sign only said cocoa, but they asked us if we wanted peppermint cocoa!  Of course I said yes!! There was no line, compared with what we saw when we passed the Starbucks!

My original bucket list had Grizzly River Run on it but I knew I wouldn't do it if the day was cold. Turns out I couldn't have even if I had wanted to, as the flume was empty and drained. I can't imagine staffing it all day would have been worthwhile for the 5 hardy souls who might ride it as a dare. _Someday_ I will ride GRR!!

My mother had just wandered around DCA a few weeks earlier, and I wanted to spend most of the day with original Disneyland and its decorations, so we headed out of DCA and across the esplanade.

*To be continued, hopefully all in the right order from here on out!*

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*I interrupt this Trip Report with something awesome -- I found some more photos of me as a kid at Disneyland!!*

The backstory: A while back DH made an offhand comment to my mother about wanting to digitize some of her old pictures so I could have them. (Longtime readers will know that my DH is a camera guy and scanned all of his/mine/our old photos some years back.)

So my mother shows up for Christmas with her 4-inch thick photo album for us to pick what we wanted. DH got the wild idea to photograph _*every photo in the book ... all 700 of them*_. This is everything my mother has of her family -- she's an only child and was orphaned by age 12. She wants to eventually do more with the photos than keep them trapped in a yellowing album, but it's a Herculean undertaking that I will probably have to help her with captioning them in editing software and create a usable photo book.

Last night DH and I were finishing out the 2013 digital folders and transferring them to iPads, and I looked through the hundreds of my mother's photos he took. Remember how when you only had a roll of 24 you divvied up the photos (or maybe had double prints)? So each of us kids and my parents have different pictures of the same event?






I'm pretty sure this was taken just before or after my avatar picture, but I'd never seen it before. Were we playing ring-around-the-rosy?






Based on the clothing and ages, I think this was taken the same day as my favorite childhood treehouse photo (see page 10 of this TR for the photos and explanation).​
Seeing those old photos pricked something in my long-term memory ... I was pretty sure my sister had posted old Disneyland photos back when she took her boys to Disneyland several years ago. I combed through her blog from that time period and found a few more photos.




Probably taken near the Pig picture above since both are right outside It's A Small World. I wore those red Vans tennis shoes everywhere that era -- they turn up in a lot of photos. I am wearing black Vans while typing this.




*Who the heck is this character??* That's me peeking around him with little sister and my little brother in the stroller. My older half-sister is wearing the lovely nautical shirt. My sister said the photo was dated July 1978.




The backside of characters -- not sure who this is either. It's 1981, so several years after _The Rescuers_ came out in theaters. Would Miss Bianca still be a character in the parks? Is it an elephant with a hat?

So many new mysteries, and more evidence that I was an adorable child, no?

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 5*

You left me on the esplanade, heading from DCA into Disneyland on a brisk winter morning with a steaming cup of peppermint cocoa in hand. It was truly a beautiful day, as is any day I get to spend in the park! I was excited to see the Christmas decorations.




I handed off my camera to one of the Photopass guys and told him I wanted him to get low and shoot upwards with my mother and I in the foreground so we'd get more of the tree. I find that if I have a shot in mind and give the Photopass people some idea of what I want, they do better. Otherwise I think we would have gotten the stock shot with us, some green, and about 3 ornaments looming large over us.




The Disneyland Band was walking in as we took our photos, so we stopped for a quick listen and picture. I should also point out that despite the CandleLight Processional taking place the previous evening, the only signs of it in Town Square were two massive covered light towers on the sides. They must have Mary Poppins to help with tidying up.

We wandered around down Main Street, taking in the decorations and stopping to peek into the Candy Palace window, where they were making toffee. I wonder how many times a day they have to clean the Candy Palace window exterior with all of the noses pressed up against it? Or tongues licking it. 






_I liked this angle of the castle with the shiny banners_









That's actually the same photo, cropped two ways. I am big on cropping, especially at Disneyland when there seems to be something intruding on your photo -- an awning, a person, etc.

I should point out that my usual MO on entering the park is to race for a FastPass and then an E-ticket ride. The ONLY FastPass I pulled all day was for the World of Color, and that almost shouldn't count because it's more like an admission ticket. 

We went through the castle into Fantasyland and walked by Olaf on the "Frozen" meet-and-greet rooftop, but he was sleeping in that morning. I had heard a rumor that the Storybookland Canal Boats might have reopened. Alas, they were still closed. But it was on our way to It's A Small World Holiday. 




The line was about 25 minutes, but it also allowed us to see the cute little procession of dolls on the quarter hour. Some things never (and never should) change.

I didn't really shoot any on-ride photos because I was trying to take it all in. There is just so much to see on both the macro and micro levels. I love how the usual IASW song gets folded into the carols. We both agreed that we wanted to come back later and ride it again to take more in. Our boat did back up near the exit so I took a shot of the postcards.




We wanted to take the monorail over to the hotels to look around and do some shopping in Downtown Disney. These next two were taken from the monorail platform.









It had been windy on and off all morning, and the wind gusts were in full force when we got to the Disneyland Hotel. I don't think this picture captures how much it was blowing other than the palm tree in the upper right. I think the pool was closed but the lifeguards were in there doing maintenance. Or maybe pulling out a tourist from Minnesota who insisted it was "summer weather." 




I thought the gingerbread castle in the lobby was just OK, but I really wanted to sit in one of the cute teacup chairs. One that initially looked unoccupied had a sleeping teenager curled up in it, and people had put their stuff all over another! I finally found an empty one with the bonus of a silvery tree behind me! Of course it turned out blurry.









I wanted to take an "artistic shot" of us in the ball that I've seen others do. I remembered to hold the camera down so you could sort of see our faces. I like how it turned out.

We left the Disneyland Hotel and walked through Downtown Disney, stopping at Marceline's. MMMMMMMM ... I love that place, and there was no one in there when we arrived so I could (figuratively) slobber all over the display cases and look at the treats without anyone in the way. 




We decided to take our treats to the GCH lobby to eat them. I figured it would be warm and so pretty while we relaxed. I really wanted to take it at an easier pace and soak in the details. I had one of the little Mickey-ear brownies, mint flavored of course. The ears were Thin Mints and the hard shell of the cap was offset by the soft brownie inside. It appeared small but was very rich. I remember my mother got toffee and I had a bit of it too. Neither survived long enough to be photographed.









The tree is very pretty but I agree with *Sherry* that they have changed something with the lights, probably in the switch over to LEDs.

After we finished our goodies and warmed up, we left the GCH and went to World of Disney. I was on the hunt for the scarf I hadn't bought on my September trip, and I wanted to get a little something for my kids. We wandered around for awhile before finding the one rack of scarves tucked on the backside of a pillar. My scarf was still there!!  I bought it and a bouquet of rice-krispy Mickey heads for my kids. I also saw a puzzle of a map of Disneyland (only $10!) and my Mommy bought it for me for Christmas.

We went back through security (which involved my mother pulling her fanny pack out from under 3 layers of clothes) and stored our purchases in the esplanade locker. I traded my hoodie sweatshirt for the nicer blazer I planned to wear to Club 33 and added the new scarf. I kept my big leather jacket with me.

_*So we've made a full round trip, and I'm going to leave you on the esplanade again as we prepare to re-enter Disneyland!*_

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Oh yes, it was windy that day!  The reindeer out in front of the GCH, by the guard station, took a tumble because of that wind!  It was a brisk autumn morning!  It may have felt wintry, but it wasn't winter yet!

I have one or two of those Castle angle shots with the shiny banners (not from 2013, but from some other year) to the right, but I think they looked a tad less shiny in mine (probably weather worn!).  They are shinier in your picture.  I like the angle too.

Yes, the GCH tree was absolutely different.  Not totally different, but there were things that had changed.  I stare closely at that tree every year.  When I was hovering around it to get my shot of it with the fireplace and cozy chair in the background (this was on my first day -- 12/8), I noticed first that some of the ornaments were different than they had been in the previous years.  But more than anything I observed that the lights were brighter.  I don't know if this is the correct way to describe it but the lights seemed whiter and less golden.  In the past the lights on the tree have been more of a gold-ish color, or they have given off a gold-ish glow, which lent itself well to the dim lighting of the GCH lobby.  In 2013 the lights were brighter all over the tree.

Speaking of the GCH lobby...remember I told you that Kurt Russell was in the lobby shortly after 11:00 a.m. on that same day?  In fact, he was probably there when you were there, but you didn't see him.  Well, I had thought that he was perhaps just coming down from his room at the GCH and waiting in the lobby for his car to be brought out front.  It turns out that he was actually eating breakfast at Minnie & Friends -- yes, Minnie & Friends in the middle of Disneyland! -- prior to that, when DIS'er *ashnjam* saw him and met him, before making his way back to the GCH!

I said to ashnjam that I was very surprised to hear that Kurt Russell would be eating at a busy character meal in Disneyland, at the peak time when tons of other people are there.  That seems either extremely 'down-to-earth' and 'I'm going to act like a real person and not a celebrity' of Kurt, or it sounds like there were kids involved who wanted to meet Minnie!  I would have expected a famous person to eat a quiet breakfast maybe at Steakhouse 55.  Or if he had to go the character meal route I would have expected the Critter Breakfast because it is in the GCH.  Ashnjam said that Kurt was with two women, so who knows?  But I just found that incredibly interesting that Kurt wasn't trying to hide from "the people" and that he was collecting trays and utensils at Plaza Inn with everyone else!

Now about that (faux) gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby... First, did you smell the (piped in from some unknown location) quasi-gingerbread aroma wafting around it?  

Here's the thing with the Castle in the DLH -- it's not the best thing ever because it's not real gingerbread, but the DLH needed something a bit extra to say "It's the holiday season!"  The DLH's trees in the Fantasy Tower are pretty, but rather ordinary compared to some of the other trees around Disneyland Resort.  They can't have a towering tree like the GCH tree or the PPH tree, so they compensate by putting two matching trees in each tower.  Of course, the trees in the Adventure Tower and Frontier Tower were more interesting because of the themed ornaments.  So I think the faux gingerbread Castle was brought in to compensate for an overall lack of holiday whimsy.  There used to be a Mickey with a Santa hat out in front of the DLH but that was removed a couple of years ago.

Also, I have a strong hunch that the DLH was given a holiday spruce-up because of a tour.  My daily phone calls from the PPH (to tell me of the next-day activities around the Resort) mentioned something called "The Merriest Hotel on Earth."  I think it was a short, free tour of the Disneyland Hotel.  I could be wrong, but I think that's what it was.  That would explain the sudden appearance of the gingerbread Castle and the new, cute little color-changing lights out in front of the DLH...as well as the fun decor in Trader Sam's, the tree at Goofy's Kitchen, the tree in Tangaroa Terrace, etc.  All together, those elements make up for the lack of a giant tree, and they give the DLH some "holiday character," so to speak, and would provide enough talking points and material for a brief tour!

It's been a very fun round of pictures in the last few installments!

That one mystery character -- the white one with its backside to the camera in the older DL picture -- looks familiar, and I'm certain I saw her/him at Disneyland back in those days too, but I don't have pictures to prove it.  It could very likely be a _Rescuers_ character, or maybe one of Cinderella's mice or something... some sort of temporary, transitional character in the pantheon of Disneyland characters (like Marsupilami, back in the early/mid-90s).


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Here's the thing with the Castle in the DLH -- it's not the best thing ever because it's not real gingerbread, but the DLH needed something a bit extra to say "It's the holiday season!"  The DLH's trees in the Fantasy Tower are pretty, but rather ordinary compared to some of the other trees around Disneyland Resort.  They can't have a towering tree like the GCH tree or the PPH tree, so they compensate by putting two matching trees in each tower.  Of course, the trees in the Adventure Tower and Frontier Tower were more interesting because of the themed ornaments.  So I think the faux gingerbread Castle was brought in to compensate for an overall lack of holiday whimsy.  There used to be a Mickey with a Santa hat out in front of the DLH but that was removed a couple of years ago.
> 
> Also, I have a strong hunch that the DLH was given a holiday spruce-up because of a tour.  My daily phone calls from the PPH (to tell me of the next-day activities around the Resort) mentioned something called "The Merriest Hotel on Earth."  I think it was a short, free tour of the Disneyland Hotel.  I could be wrong, but I think that's what it was.  That would explain the sudden appearance of the gingerbread Castle and the new, cute little color-changing lights out in front of the DLH...as well as the fun decor in Trader Sam's, the tree at Goofy's Kitchen, the tree in Tangaroa Terrace, etc.  All together, those elements make up for the lack of a giant tree, and they give the DLH some "holiday character," so to speak, and would provide enough talking points and material for a brief tour!
> 
> It's been a very fun round of pictures in the last few installments!
> 
> That one mystery character -- the white one with its backside to the camera in the older DL picture -- looks familiar, and I'm certain I saw her/him at Disneyland back in those days too, but I don't have pictures to prove it.  It could very likely be a _Rescuers_ character, or maybe one of Cinderella's mice or something... some sort of temporary, transitional character in the pantheon of Disneyland characters (like Marsupilami, back in the early/mid-90s).



I didn't dislike the castle in the DLH lobby; it just didn't do anything for me. I didn't smell the gingerbread either. I agree the DLH has a disadvantage without having a grand lobby like the other 2 onsite hotels.  I am glad that they are adding new things to the parks and hotels to update, replace, and keep it interesting. 

Wouldn't it be awesome to have a REAL big gingerbread castle like they have gingerbread decorations at some of the hotels in WDW? I know they sell gingerbread and other things with the gingerbread setups there. If I were a local, I'd go to see that for sure!

Now that I have those old character photos, I am super-curious to figure out who  they are! Anyone have any ideas how I can find out?

PHXscubs


----------



## Sherry E

You should post the pictures of the mystery character(s) in the Disneyland Nostalgia thread (or some variation on that name -- it's a photo thread somewhere in the Disneyland Community forum, and it has many pictures going as far back as the '60s or earlier, to the '80s and '90s).  Maybe someone will know the answer.  

It would be nice if one of the 3 DLR hotels could house a large gingerbread cottage/gift shop like the one in the Grand Floridian.  I'm not sure where they could put it, but it would be fun at the Disneyland Hotel.  And then I would like to see the smaller, edible, elaborately themed displays made of marzipan, gingerbread, icing, candy, etc., at the PPH and the GCH, like the ones at many of the WDW hotels.  They've got some great displays at those hotels from what I've seen in photos and in TV specials.

But, in the meantime, at least there is a gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe (which usually smells amazing when it first gets set up in the restaurant) and a smaller house in White Water Snacks.  And at least the mini-holiday Cozy Cone gingerbread model is back in place in the Cozy Cone office, complete with a tiny cone Christmas tree.  The gingerbread Mater that was on display in Flo's in 2012 was not there in 2013, and Carthay Circle did not have a gingerbread creation in 2013, as it did in 2012.


----------



## Lynne G

I am so late for the party.  We had a great holiday vacation.  I was pretty good at avoiding crowds, and loved the extra shows and decor.  I would do it again, but it may be some time.  We like very warm weather.  It was mostly in the 70's.  And us great northerners swam in 62 degree weather.  The water was warm, it was getting out that was the trick.

Love your old pictures.  I have them at WDW when I was young.  WDW is so much bigger than when I was young.

Enjoying seeing DL at Christmas.  Thanks for this Trip Report.

Happy New Year!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> I am so late for the party.  We had a great holiday vacation.  I was pretty good at avoiding crowds, and loved the extra shows and decor.  I would do it again, but it may be some time.  We like very warm weather.  It was mostly in the 70's.  And us great northerners swam in 62 degree weather.  The water was warm, it was getting out that was the trick.
> 
> Love your old pictures.  I have them at WDW when I was young.  WDW is so much bigger than when I was young.
> 
> Enjoying seeing DL at Christmas.  Thanks for this Trip Report.
> 
> Happy New Year!



Come one, come all!! The TR is an anytime experience. I hope it warms up the freezing Midwesterners.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 6*

We re-entered Disneyland proper and decided the Jingle Cruise was first on our list. I knew the line would be long and prepared myself -- my usual plan is never to get in line for the Jungle Cruise if the line goes upstairs.




And holy cow did the line go and go upstairs. I don't know how they do it, but Disney packs more switchbacks into a space than anyone. Just about the time I thought we'd be heading back down, there would be another loop. As long as the line was, there were still a few places they _weren't_ using! 

We finally reached our boat after about 35 minutes. I didn't get any good photos on the ride, but I did catch one of a skipper in his holiday hat. Only some of the skippers were wearing them.




This was Mon. Dec. 9 and I know I saw on-ride photos from Saturday that were different, so I suspect we were among the first to see the Bengal tiger holding the skipper's hat in his mouth (which I thought was awesome). And I think that was the same time they put in the Christmas stuff in the camp-trashing scene. The holiday jokes were OK -- there just weren't many of them. The skippers may need more time to think up some better jokes for next year. 

My overall opinion -- it has potential. I think Disney over-hyped it a bit for what it really was. I don't think the level of detail has high re-ride potential compared to the HMH and IASWH overlays, where there is so much detail you have to ride multiple times. I'd wait 15-20 minutes for it, but I don't think it was worth the 35 I waited. If they do it again next winter, I bet lines will be shorter if locals have a "seen it" attitude.

After that I finally made it back to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, after missing it in September when it closed down early. It was nicely decorated, but I didn't find much to do. The Hillbillies were scheduled to perform a bit later but we couldn't stay that long. Only one character -- Mickey -- was out and he had a long line. My mother looked over the food they had but said none of it looked good. She decided the great smell was coming from the Big Thunder BBQ next door!

I think we weren't there at a great time to see characters or entertainment. I'd go again during a holiday time, but maybe pay closer attention to the entertainment schedule.

From here we brisk-walked to New Orleans Square where I was to meet up with the other DISers for our Club 33 lunch. I did NOT want to be late for that!!

*I already covered Club 33 in 3 posts earlier, but if you are joining in progress and missed it, the posts start on page 38, here.*

After 3 filling (and dream-fulfilling) hours in Club 33, I rolled out of there and called my mother to meet up with her. She was watching the Asimo demonstration in Innoventions. If she had told me where she was I would have come to her, but she came and met me in front of the River Belle Terrace. We wanted to go back and ride IASW again and hopefully see the projection  show, but we got caught in the parade traffic! We made it to the east side of the Small World Mall but could go no farther. Although Mom had seen the parade in November and I had on the Holiday Tour in 2010, we shrugged and decided to watch it anyways and then hopefully make a dash for IASWH afterward.

My pictures are not great -- we were on that elevated terrace so we could see all right, but too many heads and lighting problems. Because of the wind, the skating snowflakes weren't wearing their giant flakes, so they looked a little odd.











This one came out well. It still amazes me that they are wearing real ice skates, on a moving float, in fur costumes.














After Santa we positioned ourselves as best we could and made our move. We got into the Small World line before it got too enormous and I had a chance to take a few pictures while we waited ... after adjusting my settings for night. Hurrah that it worked this time!





















PHX the red-nosed reindeer, I think!




This moose has a backstory. I've photographed him before (DD14 likes him) but not with all of the lights. I must have taken 20 photos of him trying to see more of him and not so many lights in the background. It's very hard with the way he is positioned. This was the best I got after all the tries.

We had asked several CMs (many of whom I now believe were Parade Control and not Small World) when they would be doing the short projection show on the facade. Much like the lights in Carsland, no one had a good answer. We were about 10 people from the loading point and I had given up on the quarter-hour show at 6:16 when everything went dark. I knew what was happening so we squished to one side and started letting people go in front of us.




The show is short but super cool. I never got to see the previous projection show from a couple years ago, but the technology really excites me for what they could use it for. Seeing the beautiful light on the facade and then to have that little show interspersed every 15 minutes is perfect. I could have stayed back there all night taking pictures and enjoying the mood.

I took a ton of pictures inside the ride this time, so I will leave you on the Small World dock, waiting for our boat to arrive!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*Random Disness around here:*

I do some freelance writing for a Disney-centered blog and they sent me to cover the Disney on Ice show in Phoenix on Wednesday night. I took DD11, DS8, my sister, and my niece and nephew.

I had our better camera with me (and settings adjusted). I had read some other show reviews and was prepared with camera ready to capture THIS:




I am really proud that I caught this shot -- the lighting is so bad and everything moves so fast that shooting is difficult at best. It made my whole night when I saw it on my viewscreen. The rest of the show was pretty cool too. _Little Mermaid_ is one of my favorite Disney movies, and my sister's is _Beauty and the Beast_, both of which were big parts of the show.

I am starting to go into Disneyland withdrawal. It's been a month since I got home, and my AP expires in about 8 weeks. It is highly, highly unlikely I will get to go before then. Too busy, money allocated other places, DH would probably have me committed. So I am grumpily resigned to waiting awhile to go again, probably 2015 by the looks of it. 

But I still have a few photos left to share and a TR to finish, hopefully over the weekend. Bear with me!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 7*

Lucky you, this is a photo-heavy, text-light installment. I already proclaimed my love for It's a Small World Holiday when I wrote about the first time I rode it earlier that day. 
















The little White Rabbit in here is too cute!





















I know it's not very Christmas-y, but my daughter loves this goofy hippo, so I took a picture for her











My mother really liked these "seaweed" strands of lights






It's all about the details -- fish stockings hung for Santa!
















This cheerful crocodile is one of my favorites!






I didn't even notice these wagon-wheel snowmen my first trip through that day. I can't believe I missed them -- they could have reached out and bonked me on the head!!
















Hidden Mickey alert!​
After leaving Small World, we saw the little projection show again on our way out. I had hoped to walk through Fantasyland and the castle, but it was already blocked off pre-fireworks, so we had to go around past Alice and Wonderland and Pixie Hollow. It did give me a good view of the castle with few people.














We got around the fireworks crowd and headed down Main Street on our way to see World of Color. It was so festive. and bright. We stopped into the Candy Palace to try to find some peppermint bark, but no luck. They were completely out.




I said a sad goodbye to the park and once more, we walked across the esplanade to DCA.

I will have one more installment of night photos, mostly from Carsland, then a wrap-up and a "report" on my bucket list for the trip.

Have a great weekend to my few faithful readers!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Like looking at all your pictures.  Hope your week-end was good.  Sunday was 45 degrees, and DD had a 1 and 1/2 hour outdoor soccer practice in the afternoon.  I wish it was warmer.

Happy Monday!  Had to scrap ice off my car this morning.  I still rather be in DL when it's cool then the weather I'm having right now.

Waiting for the wrap up.  Thanks!


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Like looking at all your pictures.  Hope your week-end was good.  Sunday was 45 degrees, and DD had a 1 and 1/2 hour outdoor soccer practice in the afternoon.  I wish it was warmer.
> 
> Happy Monday!  Had to scrap ice off my car this morning.  I still rather be in DL when it's cool then the weather I'm having right now.
> 
> Waiting for the wrap up.  Thanks!



Our weather is looking great all week -- 70s. Which is why all the snowbirds and tourists are here right now!

I just bought a clearance nicer coat -- I've been wanting one to replace a really old coat -- but now I'm wondering if I'll get to wear it at all this winter!

DL in "cold" weather is still miles better than most places, plus, _you're in Disneyland!!_ And it's a good excuse to order hot cocoa! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*A Club 33 Christmas, part 8*

Ok, stay with me, this is the home stretch!

We retrieved the seat cushion my mother brought with her from our locker and entered DCA from the esplanade again. My goal was to see and photograph Carsland.

That area is so pretty at night, and the Christmas lights made it even better. (Isn't _everything_ better with Christmas lights?) They had the snow-car set up outside. It was hard to get a good picture without standing in the Photopass line, so I settled for a couple of quick snaps.














We wandered our way down the street, seeing what the cars had thought up and found for holiday decorations.











A Christmas display for all nations, but mostly America




*Philosophical question:* If cars are decorating with tires, is that like us decorating with feet on the garland?  I'd better not examine this too closely ...






My night shots are no way professional, but they are Lightyears ahead of my previous attempt.




I think this last one of the series is my favorite because I got the waterfall and a car going around the curve!









This is not a great shot, but it is the last one you will see of us, so it's going in!

By this point we were near Pacific Wharf and we both knew what we wanted: Ghirardelli hot chocolate to keep us warm while we waited for World of Color. Ghirardelli was crowded, but we got our peppermint bark sample and ordered two cocoas. The wait to get the cocoa was about 10-15 minutes, but it was inside and everyone around us seemed to be in a pretty good mood -- no one was griping about the wait or looking unpleasantly impatient.

Cocoas in hand, we wandered over to the WoC area. They had already been letting people in for a bit, but we found a spot near where we watched in March (the "fire hydrant spot" talked about on the DIS) right behind two women I knew we could see over/around. With some difficulty we plopped down on the ground without spilling any hot chocolate and I pulled out my phone to check email. DH called and gave the phone to DS17, who told me that he had gotten accepted to his second-choice college!!  So we had a mini-celebration there while waiting. I apologized to the women but one said she was a high school teacher and totally understood.

Finally they announced that World of Color was starting and we stood to watch. They did the honor choir thing and I thought the faces looked a little hard to see, maybe because the tech they used to submit didn't blow up well? They started the show for real and got about 5 minutes in when suddenly ...

*Nothing.* They turned off the sound and fountains, and a voice came on the PA system saying that the show was canceled.   In retrospect, it wasn't really surprising. It had been gusting on and off all day (but didn't seem too bad at showtime), and I had already subconsciously been thinking that the projections didn't seem as sharp for the entire show.

I am sure the show directors agonize whether to cancel it or put on a sub-par show -- make people upset or just let everyone watch, vaguely dissatisfied but not sure why, some of them really wet from blowing spray?

We decided to check Trolley Treats for peppermint bark before leaving, but no luck. I think the whole resort was sold out, because I would have remembered seeing it in Marceline's earlier in the day and we'd now checked both park candy shops. My mother bought a treat for my father and we made the trek back to the locker for our souvenirs and the remaining jackets. We could have gone back into DL for another half hour but it didn't seem worth it at that point.

The tram area was crowded but moving quickly (I bet the WoC people called the transportation people to tell them they would be getting slammed a half-hour early) and we got back to our car in good time. The ride home was uneventful and we filled my father in on the day.

I will be back in the next few days with the wrap-up and "bucket list" report. *Thanks* for reading along even though it's well past Christmas!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, it's probably time to wrap this TR up and see what I got accomplished from my original bucket list I made in November. I am a "check off the list" kind of person" so it helps me to review.

_*The December AP bucket list*_

1. Get VISA photo in DCA -- I always plan to do this and never go during the peak morning hours. Why can't they run this in the afternoon like they do at Epcot? -- Didn't even try for it

2. Ride Grizzly River Run -- Totally weather dependent but I'm still holding out hope -- Weather was cold and clear and the ride wasn't even open that day, so this remains undone

3. Star Tours  Naboo or bust! -- I WILL get there one of these trips!!! -- Also didn't even try. The holiday stuff really took over that day after I tallied up how much I wanted to do that I couldn't do at other times of the year

4. Its A Small World Holiday for sure -- Went on once in the morning and once at night. A definite trip highlight

5. Christmas shopping -- I want that scarf I didn't buy last time for myself and will probably pick up things for the kids too -- Got the scarf and treats for the kids. And we visited several candy stores, but no peppermint bark 

6. Jingle Cruise -- new corny jokes! -- Went on around lunchtime and got to see every bit of the line. Fun to see it different, but I wouldn't wait the 35 minutes for it again (in contrast I would totally wait the 20/30 minutes we waited for IASWH again)

7. Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- Especially since I missed it during its Halloween incarnation -- We walked around for a few minutes but didn't find much to do. But I'm glad I got back into that area and that they are using it more

8. See hotel lobbies -- I think my mother will especially enjoy this since I don't think she really knows how beautifully they are decorated -- We took the monorail to the DLH and walked trough the lobby. Also visited the GCH and ate our cookies basking in the warmth and light of the giant tree. I think it was a hit

9. See the holiday projection show on IASW -- Saw it and liked it!

10. World of Color -- must do the holiday version, especially since Mom and I both really like the regular WoC -- Only saw the first 5 minutes before they canceled it due to wind

11. Eat lots of holiday goodies -- This should really be number one on the list! -- Marceline's, the dessert buffet at Club 33, hot cocoa, but still barely scratched the surface of possibilities

If there's time I could see us doing the HMH again, or a few other rides, but I'm excited to soak in the Christmas spirit. You'll notice I didn't put the Carsland lighting on the list -- while I would love to see it I don't see how I can do it and the IASW show without ending up in the middle of the parade or racing around. And the Carsland lighting will still be there next time. -- Only other ride we did was Tower of Terror. And we saw the Christmas Fantasy parade because it was between us and IASWH!

It probably seems like I didn't get very much of my bucket list accomplished -- no GRR, no Star Tours, World of Color canceled, etc. But it's hard to put "stroll around and enjoy the holiday spirit" on a bucket list without it looking a little foolish in print. 

I will put my conclusions in a separate post to avoid this one being painfully lengthy.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

*My conclusions:*

1. *There is no substitute for Christmas at Disneyland* -- If you love Christmas and love Disney, there is nothing better than visiting at that time of the year. The Christmas spirit, the decor, the extra goodies, entertainment, etc. It's like getting Disneyland and a Christmas festival all in one. I think I am also going to move "Christmas season at Disney World" a little higher on my bucket list.

2. *One day at Christmastime is not nearly enough* -- Really, one day is never enough  but the Christmas offerings have expanded so much with World of Color, Viva Navidad, etc. that I was literally trying to figure out how to be in two places at once. I knew going in that I would have to give some things up for the Club 33 opportunity, and I'm still glad I did it. But I think future Christmastime trips will have to be multi-day or I will be sad.

3. *Club 33 is incredible* -- It's not just the food, or just the service, or just the view, or the history, or the exclusivity. Everything combines for a unique experience that will never be replicated. _I got to see the place Walt built_. While I would love to see the renovated Club 33 to compare and to have a great meal and ambiance, it will never be quite the same as the original club.

4. *Having an Annual Pass is awesome. And torture* -- By getting an AP, I saved money on my March trip -- hotel, food, and souvenirs. I am certain I gave it all back to Disney with my September and December trips. But living in Arizona means the parks are a $130 plane ticket away (or the same in gas) and travel time. It is _killing me_ that I won't get there again between now and when my AP expires March 10. I really hoped to ride the new Big Thunder Mountain when it reopened. It may not be for a few more years, but I'm certain this will not be my last AP.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

You got some nice pictures and accomplished quite a bit of your list!!  The parks/hotels are just amazing during the holidays.......I've gone 3 years in a row and so glad I got those opportunities to do so.  I see new things each time and never tire of the parade or Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Adding in the Jingle Cruise was a nice surprise this year!!  So glad I got to meet you and share the Club 33 experience......it is something I will never forget!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> You got some nice pictures and accomplished quite a bit of your list!!  The parks/hotels are just amazing during the holidays.......I've gone 3 years in a row and so glad I got those opportunities to do so.  I see new things each time and never tire of the parade or Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Adding in the Jingle Cruise was a nice surprise this year!!  So glad I got to meet you and share the Club 33 experience......it is something I will never forget!!!



I will never forget that day and Club 33 either! I was willing to do the one-day trip because of that special opportunity, but I think in the future I will need more than one day for a Christmastime trip to do it justice. I should have sucked it up and stayed a second day last month but I felt bad about leaving the family home for me to go play. Stupid mommy guilt.

I am still open to being at Disneyland for a day at a time, because I can't fit in a big trip every year, but I also know the family wants to see some of what else SoCal has. I think this will be the summer we go to Universal Studios (DH and I haven't been in 20 years and the kids have never been) and perhaps back to Sea World after awhile. It's sad, I'm already planning the road trip in my head without any dates to attach it to. Maybe July. 

My DD14 may be the only one who goes to Disneyland this year -- she is going on a school field trip to LA that includes a day at Disneyland and a behind-the-scenes look at costume design and that kind of stuff.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I will never forget that day and Club 33 either! I was willing to do the one-day trip because of that special opportunity, but I think in the future I will need more than one day for a Christmastime trip to do it justice. I should have sucked it up and stayed a second day last month but I felt bad about leaving the family home for me to go play. Stupid mommy guilt.
> 
> I am still open to being at Disneyland for a day at a time, because I can't fit in a big trip every year, but I also know the family wants to see some of what else SoCal has. I think this will be the summer we go to Universal Studios (DH and I haven't been in 20 years and the kids have never been) and perhaps back to Sea World after awhile. It's sad, I'm already planning the road trip in my head without any dates to attach it to. Maybe July.
> 
> My DD14 may be the only one who goes to Disneyland this year -- she is going on a school field trip to LA that includes a day at Disneyland and a behind-the-scenes look at costume design and that kind of stuff.
> 
> PHXscuba



Very interesting about the road trip & going to Universal & Sea World......   Check out my new PTR....the link is below (and mine has dates attached.......plan accordingly.....lol)


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Very interesting about the road trip & going to Universal & Sea World......   Check out my new PTR....the link is below (and mine has dates attached.......plan accordingly.....lol)



I just posted about us possibly doing similar things as you, over on YOUR pre-trip report!  

We could probably do a road trip fairly cheaply because I have people to stay with in SoCal, Carmel, and San Francisco. My kids have never been to SF and I don't think DH has been since he was a kid. My DH can't take off more than about a week from his business, so he might have to meet us there and drive back or the opposite. 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I just posted about us possibly doing similar things as you, over on YOUR pre-trip report!
> 
> We could probably do a road trip fairly cheaply because I have people to stay with in SoCal, Carmel, and San Francisco. My kids have never been to SF and I don't think DH has been since he was a kid. My DH can't take off more than about a week from his business, so he might have to meet us there and drive back or the opposite.
> 
> PHXscuba



Having people to stay with would definitely help in keeping the costs down.  I tell you..... San Francisco is not cheap!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I've fallen off the page and can't get up! 

So I let my TR slide all the way off of the TR page ... but I really don't have any big news. I WISH it were that I had a Disney trip planned for later this year, but it's looking highly unlikely. I'm even jonesing to go back to WDW even with all of the Fast Pass Plus madness, that's how Goofy I've gotten.

DD14, who has turned into a total "Frozen" superfan, gets to go to Disneyland in about a month with her fashion club. They get a behind the scenes tour with the costuming department. Kinda wish I was able to chaperone that one but no one gave me the opportunity. She says she wants to wait in line to meet Anna and Else, even though I've told her about the monster waits. 

My AP officially expires in 17 days.  I am going to have to follow along with everyone else's trip reports instead after this point.

*Thanks one last time to those of you who took the time to read and comment over the last year-plus of my AP adventure! *

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I've fallen off the page and can't get up!
> 
> So I let my TR slide all the way off of the TR page ... but I really don't have any big news. I WISH it were that I had a Disney trip planned for later this year, but it's looking highly unlikely. I'm even jonesing to go back to WDW even with all of the Fast Pass Plus madness, that's how Goofy I've gotten.
> 
> DD14, who has turned into a total "Frozen" superfan, gets to go to Disneyland in about a month with her fashion club. They get a behind the scenes tour with the costuming department. Kinda wish I was able to chaperone that one but no one gave me the opportunity. She says she wants to wait in line to meet Anna and Else, even though I've told her about the monster waits.
> 
> My AP officially expires in 17 days.  I am going to have to follow along with everyone else's trip reports instead after this point.
> 
> *Thanks one last time to those of you who took the time to read and comment over the last year-plus of my AP adventure! *
> 
> PHXscuba



Bummer about not having a trip in the works......that's what keeps me sane....... 

We're doing a huge road trip in July and will be at Disneyland July 15-16-17.....just a coincidence that we'll be there for their 59th Anniversary.  Pretty sure there won't be a big deal made....but have heard the characters come out to sing Happy Birthday....so hoping we can find out more about this and not miss it!!

As for FastPass+ ......great concept....nice to plan out which of the FP rides are a priority.....BUT......if doesn't leave you a lot of freedom to go with the flow.  You also only get to do 3 a day....... so if you park hop, you have to decide which park you want to use those 3 at.  You won't get 3 at each park.  You also won't be able to do paper FP's on top of the 3.  So you get 3......and that's it!  So you have to plan for a lot of standby lines. 

Anywhos......hope life is going good for you!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Too bad you can't go with DD. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> Bummer about not having a trip in the works......that's what keeps me sane.......
> 
> We're doing a huge road trip in July and will be at Disneyland July 15-16-17.....just a coincidence that we'll be there for their 59th Anniversary.  Pretty sure there won't be a big deal made....but have heard the characters come out to sing Happy Birthday....so hoping we can find out more about this and not miss it!!
> 
> As for FastPass+ ......great concept....nice to plan out which of the FP rides are a priority.....BUT......if doesn't leave you a lot of freedom to go with the flow.  You also only get to do 3 a day....... so if you park hop, you have to decide which park you want to use those 3 at.  You won't get 3 at each park.  You also won't be able to do paper FP's on top of the 3.  So you get 3......and that's it!  So you have to plan for a lot of standby lines.
> 
> Anywhos......hope life is going good for you!!!





kaoden39 said:


> Too bad you can't go with DD. Thank you for sharing with us.



I appreciate that DISers understand my general grumpiness about my AP expiring. I'm afraid that if I tried to explain the feeling to many of my local friends, they wouldn't get it: _"You got to go 3 times last year, what are you complaining about?"_ I know how blessed I am, but that doesn't mean I won't miss Disneyland until whatever undefined future time I get to return. I'm sure it won't be that long!

In the meantime I will probably be popping into the DIS intermittently, if only to read some of YOUR trip reports and live vicariously a little through y'all!

PHXscuba


----------



## Lynne G

Well, planning is always half the fun.  Very much enjoyed your TR.  We did 3 days in SD, zoo one day, SW one day, visiting the city and the navy base the other day.  Then drove to Hollywood, one day at USH, 1/2 day in Hollywood.  Then 6 days at DL.  It was an expensive trip.  We had a lot of fun last year.  But headed to FLA this year.  The draw of USO and the new HP area is too much a draw for my thrill riding kids.  I have a USO AP, and since USO discounts to renew, that is another reason we are USO bound.  Well, that and military tickets for WDW.  Split stay for us.  

Some day I will try to get my Xmas pictures up.  We enjoyed our holiday Busch parks trip.  Not sure I will renew my AP for Busch, but I may.  They discount too, when you renew.  

Hope all is well out your way.  We are still in a polar vortex, or translation, below freezing most of February.  So ready for spring to come, although that means outdoor soccer.


----------



## PHXscuba

Lynne G said:


> Well, planning is always half the fun.  Very much enjoyed your TR.  We did 3 days in SD, zoo one day, SW one day, visiting the city and the navy base the other day.  Then drove to Hollywood, one day at USH, 1/2 day in Hollywood.  Then 6 days at DL.  It was an expensive trip.  We had a lot of fun last year.  But headed to FLA this year.  The draw of USO and the new HP area is too much a draw for my thrill riding kids.  I have a USO AP, and since USO discounts to renew, that is another reason we are USO bound.  Well, that and military tickets for WDW.  Split stay for us.
> 
> Some day I will try to get my Xmas pictures up.  We enjoyed our holiday Busch parks trip.  Not sure I will renew my AP for Busch, but I may.  They discount too, when you renew.
> 
> Hope all is well out your way.  We are still in a polar vortex, or translation, below freezing most of February.  So ready for spring to come, although that means outdoor soccer.



Thanks Lynne. We have done San Diego before but not in awhile. I'd like to do SeaWorld again and probably the aircraft carrier. Maybe a short stopover on the way to see my folks in SoCal. Probably USH this summer too on the same trip.

I have to be very quiet about our weather here. It's been a very warm February, hovering around 75-80. The days are awesome, but it's too hot to sleep at night, and I am NOT turning on my AC in February -- it will be on until Thanksgiving. I'm not ready for it to be hot and stay hot. My friends scattered across the Midwest and Northeast -- from North Dakota to Vermont and into Canada -- don't want to hear about it.  wonder why? 

Best of luck surviving the chill!

PHXscuba


----------

